# Naruto Narutimate Hero 3 (PS2)



## lapiz (Sep 12, 2005)

Well, as narutofan indicates, Narutimate Hero 3 has been finally Announced and its due to this Winter.

I must say I did't expect this, since Ninden came out this August. Anyway, its for the best.

Heres a link to cyberconnect 2's website about the game 





Need a translation of this, so if anyone could do it, plz post here..


----------



## Sylvanelf (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm definitely excited about this- Narutimetto Hero 2 is one of my favorite games, and I expect 3 will feature the Sound 5 as playable characters, and go through the "rescue Sasuke" arc in the story. From the picture we can see Naruto in Kyuubi form as he was fighting Sasuke. I've been holding off buying Uzumaki Ninden, because I feared it would not be worth my money, but winter is not long to wait at all for this game.

Eagerly awaiting the creation of a webpage on bandai games.... it looks like they don't even have a news post about it there.


----------



## jester_agr (Sep 12, 2005)

title is very good


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 12, 2005)

Looks a bit like the racoon Mario from Super Mario bros. 3


----------



## Kaki (Sep 12, 2005)

ing This is an unbelivably happy day for me as far as naruto and video games.  This has been my favorite game seince I played the first one, and I have been activly anticipateing and hopeing for a 3ed-now my hopes have been answered!! I can't wait for real updates but I saw the pic of the valley of the end setting and it looks so GREAT!  


> will feature the Sound 5 as playable characters


Yes indeed and hopefuly less charger charachters than before, but it is not likely that the current ones will change form charging. Oh well, they will prety much just build off of the last one. I wonder if they will stick with button mashing or intergate some of the old combos.  
I just can't wait for this game! I'm obsessed with the title.


----------



## Illidin (Sep 12, 2005)

: I'm thrilled that this is coming out as early as it is...can't wait to add it to my collection.Hopefully they will go back to the old input sequence  or make something new, sucks when all you'r friends can't mash as well as you .


----------



## Kagalli (Sep 12, 2005)

OMG yay! More kickass goodness! Hope theres lots more characters. Oh! And post timeskip Sakura! yeah! Can't wait!


----------



## iGo (Sep 12, 2005)

oh damn, this is gonna kickass....nh2 even appealed to my white friends, so they're gonna love this as much as i will.


----------



## Axass (Sep 12, 2005)

Good, I wanted to get the 2nd one. Guess I'll just wait and see if the third's better.


----------



## YamiNaruto (Sep 12, 2005)

they should definitly have more sencemaking combos like no naruto summoning yondaime


----------



## K'Dash (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm just glad I didnt order the second game.

whee.


----------



## kagemane1 (Sep 12, 2005)

I can't wait to play this game NH 2 was the best. NH 3 is probably going to be better. New people, new moves, new missions, and so on can't wait!!


----------



## SeruraRenge (Sep 12, 2005)

As long as they change the super system (not that I need em to win anyway, a good player never does) and that the timeskip characters are included, I'm happy.

Also, I hope that they keep the RPG mode from the second one, but make it a LITTLE easier to get some of the jutsus (DAMN YOU KISAME!!! HOW THE HELL AM I SUPPOSED TO MAKE 3 CANCEL HITS WITH YOU!)


----------



## Codde (Sep 12, 2005)

Well even though my PS2 is currently out of commission... still looking forward to this games. It'd be nice if it featured some of the recent manga characters (especially considering by the time it comes out, the anime should be in that arc) but probably unlikely. But glad that they included the Sound 5.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Sep 13, 2005)

I have to say, the Valley of the End must have the biggest elevation change in the foreground/background than any of the other games.  I wonder how it's gonna work out?


----------



## Crush! (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh man, that title graphic is AWESOME. I can't wait to play the Naruto/Sasuke arc out. With Gekitou 4, this is gonna be a good winter.


----------



## lapiz (Sep 13, 2005)

I just hope they change the ultimate system.. Why do I have to ripp the skin out of my palm in order to win anyway? It was impossible to stop an ultimate from going to its next sequence in nh2..

I'd also like more ingame joutsus per character. And some kagebunshin tricks for Naruto.
And in game transformations, not seperate characters for each stage, i.e. no Kyuubi no Naruto as a seperate char. By in game trans i mean them not requiring an ultimate to be activated. Just a button combination like its being done in Gekitou Ninja Taisen..


----------



## NadaNuff (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm excited about this game, but I am worried that they might not have enough room on the disk to put in animated sequences for the new supers.  I wasn't a fan of the "charging up" from NH2 in place of supers.

My copy is already pre-ordered, and winter can't get here fast enough.


----------



## lapiz (Sep 13, 2005)

Gamespot posted an article about nh3, in which it is confirmed that:
Naruto, Sasuke and Gaara are playable chars(phew, I am truly relieved to read that  )
Nh3 introduces as a new in-game system a "new technique called the "Ultimate Ninjitsu.""

..maybe thats what ougis/ultimates are called in nh3, or its an addition to the existing ougis.

Source:


----------



## NadaNuff (Sep 13, 2005)

lopsew said:
			
		

> Don't worry about disk space. NH2 didn't even take up half the disk...




Kool, thanx.


----------



## The Wanderer (Sep 13, 2005)

If what you saif is true, lopsew, and if Bandai play the right cards, the NH3 will be  a hell of a kickass game, however we don't have enough info, only something about "Ultimate Ninjutsu". I only hope that they remove the teammates in the ougis . . .

Ohh dammit


----------



## lapiz (Sep 15, 2005)

Preorders are now available at !

In addition, nh3 will be exhibited in Tokyo Game Show which begins tommorow and lasts for a whole 3 days(September 16,17 and 18) so expect first pics and some new gameplay elements to be revealed in the very near future.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Sep 16, 2005)

Here is what I posted on GameFAQs for what I wanted to be put in.

This is other than the stuff that we KNOW is gonna be in it (Kyuubi lvl 2, Curse Seal lvl 2, Sound 5, Suiken Lee....dun see why not?)

1. No repeats (in fact, take out some of the unneeded characters, like Shizune for example)

2. Give Kabuto specials (I mean, he had plenty of moves for him to have specials in the 2nd one, but they gave him the shaft)

3. Bring back the old way of doing supers.  Button mashing does not show how skillful you are, it just shows how fast you are.

4. Bring the blood back (If you noticed, Orochimaru's pain genjutsu was far more violent and painful looking in the first one)

5. Characters from the Akatsuki Arc (Deidara, Sasori, Time-Skip Naruto and Sakura, Kakashi wit Mangekyou Sharingan)

6.  Ultimate Jutsu better not be a copy of that fucking Dragon Rush from Budokai 3, in which the CPU always spams it and fights then get boring.

Here is my idea on Kimimaro:

He is constantly draining life (but not too fast), due to his blood illness (I mean a disease in the blood stream, it has nuthin to do with his clan), however, he is insanely powerful. Using yur lvl 3 special puts you into Curse Seal lvl 2, which, although after using the special, you will go back to full HP, you also only have 10 seconds before a MASSIVE drain takes away all yur HP (drain begins immediately after going back to fight from special). However, being in CS2 gives you SO MUCH speed and power that 10 seconds should be plenty of time.

Here is what his 3rd (final) special should look like:

First, he is standing in CS1 , coughs into his hand, and looks at his blood. Then he says his line "Even if I were to die, I would remain in Orochimaru-sama's heart forever". He then goes CS2 and tackles the opponent like he did Gaara. Next screen. Now, he performs Tessenka no Mai, wraps the enemy with his spine, then pierces them with with giant spear (the one that's his strongest bone). Next/Last screen. Finally, he performs Sawarabi no Mai, and will appear out of one of the bones trees, saying "It's not brainwashing, it's my own reasoning. WHAT THE HELL WOULD YOU KNOW!!!!" When he says the final part, the camera should do a close-up on his eye, and have the camera all shaky. Anyone who has seen enough anime will know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Axass (Sep 17, 2005)

SeruraRenge said:
			
		

> 1. No repeats (in fact, take out some of the unneeded characters, like Shizune for example)


The more the merrier. No reason to take out old characters since they have space enough in the disk.



> 2. Give Kabuto specials (I mean, he had plenty of moves for him to have specials in the 2nd one, but they gave him the shaft)


Kabuto doesn't have specials in the second one? That sucks.



> 3. Bring back the old way of doing supers.  Button mashing does not show how skillful you are, it just shows how fast you are.


Yeah I heard everybody saying that the first one had a better system for the supers. Button mashing sucks in games when you should need skills.



> 4. Bring the blood back (If you noticed, Orochimaru's pain genjutsu was far more violent and painful looking in the first one)


Yeah.



> 5. Characters from the Akatsuki Arc (Deidara, Sasori, Time-Skip Naruto and Sakura, Kakashi wit Mangekyou Sharingan)


That's not gonna happen, bot GNT and NH follow the anime, not the manga.



> 6.  Ultimate Jutsu better not be a copy of that fucking Dragon Rush from Budokai 3, in which the CPU always spams it and fights then get boring.


Never played Budokai games.



> Here is my idea on Kimimaro:
> 
> He is constantly draining life (but not too fast), due to his blood illness (I mean a disease in the blood stream, it has nuthin to do with his clan), however, he is insanely powerful. Using yur lvl 3 special puts you into Curse Seal lvl 2, which, although after using the special, you will go back to full HP, you also only have 10 seconds before a MASSIVE drain takes away all yur HP (drain begins immediately after going back to fight from special). However, being in CS2 gives you SO MUCH speed and power that 10 seconds should be plenty of time.
> 
> ...


Cool!


----------



## SeruraRenge (Sep 17, 2005)

> The more the merrier. No reason to take out old characters since they have space enough in the disk.


yeah, but she was USELESS!  I mean, she had her poison breath, but that was the only thing she had goin for her.


> Kabuto doesn't have specials in the second one? That sucks.


yeah, it does


> Yeah I heard everybody saying that the first one had a better system for the supers. Button mashing sucks in games when you should need skills.


its true.  The first game's system was a combination of Parappa the Rapper and and few other games.


> That's not gonna happen, bot GNT and NH follow the anime, not the manga.


Not true.  The second game had Kyuubi Rasengan, Dark Chidori, the Orochimaru laugh for Sasuke....umm.....Gai's six gates (but with a wierd top-spin thing at the end).  These were all WAYY before the anime got to em.  I mean, the last one STILL isn't in the anime yet!


> Never played Budokai games


then you'll have to take my word for it


> Cool!


Thanks: !  It's always nice to hear some positive criticism.  That took me a bit to figure out which parts to put in the special. 

Here is my newest ultimate idea, Sakon/Ukon:

Okay, first they go CS lvl 2, and use Tarenken on the opponent.  Next screen.  They split up and combo on you with the Do Re Mi strike, only they both do it at the same time.  Next screen.  Finally, Ukon's head is sticking out of the enemy.  Now this is where it gets interesting, because it make using his ultimate a gamble.  You and your opponent have do both do a bunch of button-matching (in other words, if square shows up, you press square, if X, you press X, etc etc).  The one who got the most right in a ten second interval wins.  Now, if Sakon/Ukon wins, his protein destruction attack works, and blood sprays out of the opponent, with Ukon then standing over, his foot on their back.  However, if the opponent wins, he takes out a kunai and stabs himself, and both the opponent and Sakon/Ukon take MASSIVE damage after the special is over.


----------



## Lord James (Sep 17, 2005)

Yeah! The title graphic was awesome!! I love the look of the kyuubi rasengan!

I hope they would improve the whole fighting system. We don't want button mashing, we want sheer tactics, deception and chakra conserving! I hope the chakra won't be easy to drain out, and that we don't have to charge up every 10 seconds.

It would be cool if they invented a new jutsu system that requires u to activate a certain series of hand seals to activate a jutsu! Imagine having to hold L1 and pressing a series of buttons to summon Gamabunta! I would be the BEST game EVER! But I think that would be too hard, since some jutsus' hand seals are not confirmed yet.

The thing that they MUST implement is a system that lets players make specials WITHOUT hitting the opponents first. And if they did that, we would be able to make specials go face to face ie RASENGAN VS CHIDORI If they don't add that to the game, I WILL KILL BANDAI!!! But I'm sure we will be able to do that, since the theme of this game _is_ Naruto vs Chidori, right?? 
...or won't we??


----------



## lapiz (Sep 17, 2005)

KingJames, i tottaly agree with you. 

The Ultimates' cutseens as they are in nh2 are really long and boring.. Plus its stupid to just watch your char get his ass handed to him just because u got hit only once. It would be much much more interesting if all jutsus were in-game. Even more in-game than they are in GNT3..

Lastly, my uber wish, wich i've already stated but i really want 'em in, is in-game-transformations. Gate opening/Kyubi/Curse Seal activating with button combinations like budokai games.
Its stupid the way it is in nh3. First u get to pwn ur enemy with a lvl3 ultimate which takes up half his lifebar, and then u get so uber powered that the remaining lifebar can go down just by blindly button mashing. The other guy has no chance of surviving if u get to hit him only once! Plainly stupid..


----------



## SeruraRenge (Sep 18, 2005)

lapiz said:
			
		

> KingJames, i tottaly agree with you.
> 
> The Ultimates' cutseens as they are in nh2 are really long and boring.. Plus its stupid to just watch your char get his ass handed to him just because u got hit only once. It would be much much more interesting if all jutsus were in-game. Even more in-game than they are in GNT3..
> 
> ...


if you want a game like GNT3, then PLAY THAT!  The whole point of Narutimate Hero/2/3 is to give a completely different form of play.

*cough* Anyway, here is my third character Hi-Ougi (i'm gonna say that from now on.  It just sounds so much cooler than Ultimate) and a Lvl 2 Ougi.

Lee's 2nd Ougi (lvl 2 special)

First, he says he needs to take his medicine, then drinks the sake.  He stumbles around, and charges the opponent, knocking them down by surprise.  Next screen.  He lies down and seemingly falls asleep.  The enemy goes close, and he then knocks them down in an instant.  Next screen.  He yells at the opponent "I'M IN A SPRINGTIME OF YOUTH!" then does the hand-stand rapid kick (which is an actual technique in the Suiken style), then does a last kick, knocking them away, with him yelling "HA-CHOOOO!!!"

Kakashi's Hi-Ougi (lvl 3 special)

Replacing his Raikiri, which is now his lvl 2, is his Mangekyou Sharingan.  It shows Kakashi and the opponent in a forest.  Kakashi creates his Mangekyou, and uses the spacial warping jutsu on the opponent.  Their arm explodes, resulting in a massive spraying of blood (duh).  Next screen.  His eyes straining, with huge vein around it, he performs an extremely upgraded version of it, which leaves a giant path of destruction, complete with a rut in the ground.


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Sep 18, 2005)

I would like all of the people here to know two things.....

The moment I saw it was orderable, I had it.

And

This game will be ungodly great.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Sep 18, 2005)

lopsew said:
			
		

> Well, she does have an air combo that is basically infinite. She is one of my favorite characters to use, and VERY USEFUL if you know how to use her...
> 
> In NH2, I OWN with her, Kiba, and Kakashi, although not as much with Kakashi...
> 
> ...


it also has Sasuke's Dark Chidori (or black chidori, CS lvl2 Chidori...whatever)

BTW, have you even gotten to/beaten the fight where you have to do 3 cancel hits with Kisame in order to get his shark jutsu?  If so.....any tips?????


----------



## Lord James (Sep 19, 2005)

SeruraRenge said:
			
		

> BTW, have you even gotten to/beaten the fight where you have to do 3 cancel hits with Kisame in order to get his shark jutsu?  If so.....any tips?????


I recommend u to use Kisame too. By doing that, your attacking animations will be the same as ur opponent, thus making timing easier.

The reason I didn't buy GNT3 was because I don't have a Gamecube. That's why I've been relying on ps2 games.:sad


----------



## SeruraRenge (Sep 19, 2005)

King James said:
			
		

> I recommend u to use Kisame too. By doing that, your attacking animations will be the same as ur opponent, thus making timing easier.
> 
> The reason I didn't buy GNT3 was because I don't have a Gamecube. That's why I've been relying on ps2 games.:sad


That's the problem, I'm not a very good Kisame player.  I'm much better with Neji, Lee, Gai, and Zabuza.

Zabuza is very similar, he just has a bit less range, and he seems to have faster strikes, so would he work?


----------



## Lord James (Sep 20, 2005)

Here's another tip:
Use Kisame, then wait for him to charge towards you. counter him with the O button EXACTLY when he started to attack you (with the O button), If your timing is perfect, you will get a cancel hit. 

The second important tip is to wait for him to make a move. After every clash, retreat and wait for him to attack you again, and so on. 

And try to counter him with the exact type of attack. I mean, when he runs and attacks, try to do the same. Also do so when he attacks while standing still.

You just need a bit of luck and *patience*. Don't get frustrated when you don't get the first few times. If it really doesn't work at all, just lower the difficulty.

And if it STILL doesn't work, I'm gonna kill you.


----------



## jester_agr (Sep 20, 2005)

more images

Web de Naruto - Tv Tokyo

characters
Naruto (Naruto-Kyuubi)
Sasuke (Sasuke Level 2)


----------



## Seany (Sep 20, 2005)

omfg that looks amazing


----------



## Aeron (Sep 20, 2005)

jester_agr said:
			
		

> more images
> 
> Web de Naruto - Tv Tokyo
> 
> ...



OMG thx for the link, the screens rox lol i want this game


----------



## SeruraRenge (Sep 20, 2005)

I believe awesome is the only word that can be used to describe it.  Also....can Sasuke fly in the game now....or what, I dunno?


----------



## lapiz (Sep 20, 2005)

Real time Chidori for Sasuke this time, YES!! And it looks really sweet. Seems like the graphics went up a notch too. Great find! 

Kyuubi Naruto 2 looks awesome.. Tottaly different move list from Naruto. Might be a different char though.. Hopes for a transformation after the ultimate he does in the 2nd and 3rd picture..


----------



## SeruraRenge (Sep 20, 2005)

lopsew said:
			
		

> About the whole what's it based on question, I'm honestly thinking this game will be based on the manga...
> 
> You look at the presentation of these games as opposed to the GameCube Naruto games. The characters have a much more "sketched" appearance in NH. The intros to each battle in NH always have a manga page style background. Plus, I believe MANY of the supers in NH1 had not been shown in the anime at that time. You look at the Sound Five (minus Kimi) in NH2 being added as helper characters for Oro as well as being featured in one of Oro's supers. I can GUARANTEE you their attacks had NOT YET been introduced in the anime when the game was released. Another example I have is when you look at Shikamaru's Level 3 Super which had Asuma just ripping the shit out of the opponent. Asuma finishes it by tossing his cigarette in the opponent's blood, something that was shown in the manga but NOT in the anime.
> 
> This is more of me just hoping that it _IS_ based on the manga so that we will see the NEW manga characters in NH3, but there are ALOT of things I've seen from the previous two games that would show it is based on the manga...


Also, if I remember correctly, even NH1 had Kage Kubi Shibari no Jutsu for Shikamaru.  NH1 came out when the anime was around episode 60, and that move wasn't shown with him using it until 122!


----------



## Lord James (Sep 21, 2005)

Wow! Just...wow! The game looks awesome! Unfortunately, in seems that at least some moves aren't real time. I hope Naruto can use Kage Bunshins in real time, but I think not in this game. 

And why is the Black Chidori not _black_? It looks purple, but I thought they would make it look like in the manga.

And real time chidori for sasuke? COOL!


----------



## SeruraRenge (Sep 21, 2005)

King James said:
			
		

> Wow! Just...wow! The game looks awesome! Unfortunately, in seems that at least some moves aren't real time. I hope Naruto can use Kage Bunshins in real time, but I think not in this game.
> 
> And why is the Black Chidori not _black_? It looks purple, but I thought they would make it look like in the manga.
> 
> And real time chidori for sasuke? COOL!


1.  If you want real-time, go play the GC Naruto games.
2.  Dark Chidori (I call it dark because it's a little more correct, since it runs off of dark power) was purple in the last game as well.


----------



## Shounen Bat (Sep 21, 2005)

wow... a winter release? excellent! i may just ask for a special christmas present... or at least the money to import it. i love nh2, and from what i've seen of nh3, its gonna be just as good.  i also would like to see the return of the ougi system from nh1. i never played it, but it's better than button mashing... my roommate always beats me that way.


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Sep 21, 2005)

SeruraRenge said:
			
		

> That's the problem, I'm not a very good Kisame player.  I'm much better with Neji, Lee, Gai, and Zabuza.
> 
> Zabuza is very similar, he just has a bit less range, and he seems to have faster strikes, so would he work?


Lee and Sasuke.... Maybe even Naruto work well for that mission. Just use the one with the least juiced attack power and randomly throw a one-shot jab at Kisame now and then. 3 cancles happened for me on the third try in that manner.


----------



## Shounen Bat (Sep 21, 2005)

this is kinda off-topic, but i've found that the three cancels came easiest for me when i used hinata's up-circle attack... overall, i got more times where i got at least two per match. three should come soon after.


----------



## lapiz (Sep 21, 2005)

SeruraRenge said:
			
		

> 1.  If you want real-time, go play the GC Naruto games.
> 2.  Dark Chidori (I call it dark because it's a little more correct, since it runs off of dark power) was purple in the last game as well.




Real time  Jutsus isn't the only difference between Naurtimate Hero and Gekitu Ninja Taisen series. The Gameplay is tottaly different, plus not too many people own a GC. The Narutimate Hero is much more fast, has items and overall has the "Naruto feel" more than the GC game. Ninja Taisen is a 3d fighter. Tottaly different games. Stop Jumping on people who happen to expect different improvements from this game.. Not only your ideas are good.


----------



## kagemane1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lopsew said:
			
		

> About the whole what's it based on question, I'm honestly thinking this game will be based on the manga...
> 
> You look at the presentation of these games as opposed to the GameCube Naruto games. The characters have a much more "sketched" appearance in NH. The intros to each battle in NH always have a manga page style background. Plus, I believe MANY of the supers in NH1 had not been shown in the anime at that time. You look at the Sound Five (minus Kimi) in NH2 being added as helper characters for Oro as well as being featured in one of Oro's supers. I can GUARANTEE you their attacks had NOT YET been introduced in the anime when the game was released. Another example I have is when you look at Shikamaru's Level 3 Super which had Asuma just ripping the shit out of the opponent. Asuma finishes it by tossing his cigarette in the opponent's blood, something that was shown in the manga but NOT in the anime.
> 
> This is more of me just hoping that it _IS_ based on the manga so that we will see the NEW manga characters in NH3, but there are ALOT of things I've seen from the previous two games that would show it is based on the manga...





			
				SeruraRenge said:
			
		

> Also, if I remember correctly, even NH1 had Kage Kubi Shibari no Jutsu for Shikamaru. NH1 came out when the anime was around episode 60, and that move wasn't shown with him using it until 122!



I complety Agree with you guys. Cause it does have a Drawed look. And Shikamaru Had Kage Kubi in NH2 and NH1 and that was way before the anime showed it.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Sep 21, 2005)

kagemane1 said:
			
		

> I complety Agree with you guys. Cause it does have a Drawed look. And Shikamaru Had Kage Kubi in NH2 and NH1 and that was way before the anime showed it.


yup, that move is the biggest piece of proof that the game follows the manga.


----------



## Chiru (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah! I bet we'll see 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Sasori and Deidei. Maybe even some post timeskip characters. By the time the game comes out we might have seen more of the rookies. I'd love to fight post timeskip Konohamaru vs the pre timeskip Naruto. Fun fight.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 23, 2005)

> 1. If you want real-time, go play the GC Naruto games.


Acctualy you can modify him to have the in game chidori, or anyone else (except a few charge charachters and Lee) to have a large set of mixed justus.

If they do use charachters from the latest manga it could be very interesting becouse they have not shown their style in the anime, then again,  the fighting styles are mostly just invented by the developers so-all the more reason for them to include some of the latest.  The fourth could be a charge charachter- don't realy need anymore of those.  I can imagine Kakashi's new justus as his second ouigi with a sideeffect like Itachi's tsukiyomi....


> more images
> 
> Web de Naruto - Tv Tokyo



That Link Proves that Sasuke and Sasuke CSLv2 are not separate entities nor are naruto and Kyubi naruto.  
I hope that they don't just put all the enphisis on the Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Aeron (Sep 25, 2005)

the page has been updated... there are new screens:
in-game rasengan, kage bunshin combos, chidori vs. rasengan in-game
etc
^^


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 26, 2005)

I really enjoyed Narultimate Hero 2, so I am really excited for thr 3rd Installment, though I am worried about the roster a bit.


----------



## Id (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah this game donst look to shaby. I might pick it up!


----------



## kagemane1 (Sep 26, 2005)

The game looks so awesome. The stuggles should be a nice thing to add. The Graphics are mind bottling.


----------



## uchiha_shikaku (Sep 26, 2005)

damn... i've want to get the first two and now theres three. oh well.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 26, 2005)

What do you all think of the Camera angles in those shots?  Surly still 2d but insane improvements  in the animation!
I can't wait.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Sep 26, 2005)

Neither can I.  We need a release date....hopefully a soon one!


----------



## Kaki (Sep 27, 2005)

I belive I heard it would be winter but the last to were relesed in late october or November if I recall correctly, I am realy hoping for this closer relese date- it would be consistant.


----------



## The Wanderer (Sep 27, 2005)

2005/09/12

Merry Christmas 

Do you know if liksang or playasia are preparing pre-order gifts ?? Because I'm buying this, definately . . .


----------



## Kaki (Sep 27, 2005)

They may be planning shuch gifts but I did't get anyting when I preordered Narutimate Hero 2 so I don't know how reliable their claims may be.


----------



## joker555 (Sep 27, 2005)

does anyone know any of the new charecters in one. And is there a progrom or chip i can put in my ps2 to translate the language.

does anyone know any web sites for this game or know any new charecters. Oh and the relese date


----------



## Chiru (Sep 28, 2005)

No.... -____-


----------



## SeruraRenge (Sep 28, 2005)

1.  don't double-post, ESPECIALLY if it's about the same thing.
2.  We don't know anything about absolutely new characters, but we have seen CS2 Sasuke and Kyuubi2 Naruto.


----------



## The Wanderer (Sep 28, 2005)

We would tell you if we  knew soemthign new about it.

Btw, do you think that some of the jutsus some characters have in the N:NH series will be used for the manga ? (Ex: Ino's Shinobi Hanatori Kaputo and her Ninpou Jyakaroran, Shikamaru's Kage Giyi no Jutsu, Neji's Hakkeshou Hachimon Ougi, Lee's Shin Ura Renge, etc . . .)

That would be soooooooooo good don't ya think ?


----------



## dogmare (Sep 28, 2005)

sigh, it looks like they'll be using the button mashing during the super moves again... sigh, hope am wrong (


----------



## Kaki (Sep 29, 2005)

> Btw, do you think that some of the jutsus some characters have in the N:NH series will be used for the manga ? (Ex: Ino's Shinobi Hanatori Kaputo and her Ninpou Jyakaroran, Shikamaru's Kage Giyi no Jutsu, Neji's Hakkeshou Hachimon Ougi, Lee's Shin Ura Renge, etc . . .)


Yea some of that will definently happen, for example Kisame used a shark attack I think after the game was releced (or at lest after its production), they thus may add his water summoning technique prior to the attack. Or not....


----------



## Oto (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi guys... erm i am new here, sorry for digging old post and if i posted at wrong section.. after seeing the post u all must be pro in Narutimate Hero 2 game bah ? eh i need some help manzzz.. i can't get the last 2 characters...can anyone help mi ? beside haku and zabuza those 2...


----------



## Seany (Oct 1, 2005)

gamefaqs.com will most likely have ur answer


----------



## Kaki (Oct 1, 2005)

My simple advise is go around to all the countries and talk to everyone. And beat gai in the handstand race.


----------



## Chiru (Oct 2, 2005)

The Wanderer said:
			
		

> We would tell you if we  knew soemthign new about it.
> 
> Btw, do you think that some of the jutsus some characters have in the N:NH series will be used for the manga ? (Ex: Ino's Shinobi Hanatori Kaputo and her Ninpou Jyakaroran, Shikamaru's Kage Giyi no Jutsu, Neji's Hakkeshou Hachimon Ougi, Lee's Shin Ura Renge, etc . . .)
> 
> That would be soooooooooo good don't ya think ?



Give me info on each of those moves!!! Pwease!


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 3, 2005)

Quinn1mh said:
			
		

> Give me info on each of those moves!!! Pwease!


Ino: Her first one is her throwing the Wolfsbane flower, while the seond is her father coming in and doing that move that lets him control ppl without leaving or endangering his own body.

Shikamaru:  Well, this one is hard to explain.  Basically, Shikamaru uses his shadows to create these clones of him that attack (try to remember Peter Pan's shadow, cuz it's just like that)

Neji:  The double Hakke move he used to slaughter those spiders.  It was fucking awesome.

Lee:  Basically, he powers up to the extreme, and starts moves so fast that time can't keep up with him, and there are distortions of his body that follow and attack with him.  Also, his speed seems to rip apart the air itself.  If I find a pic of this, I'll post it.


----------



## Chiru (Oct 3, 2005)

O_O Oooh! I have the game, but I can't even imagine! My game freezes when I do specials... -_-


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 3, 2005)

Well, IGN didn't have most of em, but it did have Ino's special.



I will try to find the others.

EDIT:  So far, no more vids.  However, I found this

That's the beginning of Shikamaru's shadow thing.


----------



## The Captain (Oct 3, 2005)

Yeah,that shadow attack creates two shadow kage-bunshins to attack for him.
But his most powerful attack is that tornado crushing thingy..


----------



## lapiz (Oct 3, 2005)

Pazuzu posted Release Date and Price in his Topic o' info:

 December 22 2005 is the date to look forward to!!


----------



## chubbyman (Oct 3, 2005)

*New NAruto narutimate hero 3 pics...*

If anyone wants em then go here: and then click the third one on the left menu bar.

Sry if this is old...BUT I CHECK IT EVERYDAY! lol:


----------



## lo0p (Oct 3, 2005)

I really hope we can get an english version of this game someday.  I can't believe crap like Marvel Nemesis gets distributed all over the world but games like NH3 are stuck in Japan.


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 3, 2005)

threads merged.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 7, 2005)

I finally found a place that has vids of some of the coolest specials (including Lee's awesome move)
Link removed


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Oct 7, 2005)

Major thanks for finding that website. That just definatly made me want to pick up the game and spend the money for the swap disks, since I was hesistant at first. Watching the tournement videos they had right now. :


----------



## Feri (Oct 8, 2005)

its NH3 but its only 15 seconds not 45 
here:silverwings

there were also Naruto RPG2 and Naruto Card Game Comercials, I could upload them too


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Oct 8, 2005)

Arg another naruto game.... there ok but they need to either change the damn format or release another series, like in the way megaman did with megaman x. 

It's great will be able to use the pwnaginage chars, but all the characters this time better have EVERY single one of there jutsu, I mean every single one. AND please put a function so you don't need to watch the damn supermove animation everytime. It's so annoying for when me and my friend are playing the game, and it's only really fun if we both decide to fight without supermoves. With are customed characters... Lee Vs itachi! and Shino vs Sakura.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 8, 2005)

shika shika boo said:
			
		

> Arg another naruto game.... there ok but they need to either change the damn format or release another series, like in the way megaman did with megaman x.
> 
> It's great will be able to use the pwnaginage chars, but all the characters this time better have EVERY single one of there jutsu, I mean every single one. AND please put a function so you don't need to watch the damn supermove animation everytime. It's so annoying for when me and my friend are playing the game, and it's only really fun if we both decide to fight without supermoves. With are customed characters... Lee Vs itachi! and Shino vs Sakura.


the most skilled don't need Supers to win.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 8, 2005)

super moves are not bad-they are a good way to gain an advantage, but not too much if they players are close in skill....you need the vids for the button mashing screen or you could just disable them by changeing the triangle button to darts or something...


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 8, 2005)

Also, for the person saying before my last post that we should change the format, it's been done.  We call it Gekitou Ninja Taisen.  If you hate the specials, don't play this game, because it is one of the most important aspects of the system.


----------



## lapiz (Oct 9, 2005)

Feri said:
			
		

> its NH3 but its only 15 seconds not 45
> here:Torrent
> 
> there were also Naruto RPG2 and Naruto Card Game Comercials, I could upload them too




Hmm.. I think u must delete/edit your post since the video you uploaded is for Naruto: Uzumaki Ninden, and not for Naruto: Narutimate Hero 3. They are two completely different games.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 9, 2005)

Gekitou Ninja Taisen acctualy came first I belive....


----------



## Urahara_Kisuke (Oct 10, 2005)

*Which opening theme do you guys/gals think we will get for the 3rd Installment?

I am hoping for Seishun Kyosokyoku or Nami Kaze Satellite.*


----------



## Feri (Oct 11, 2005)

lapiz said:
			
		

> Hmm.. I think u must delete/edit your post since the video you uploaded is for Naruto: Uzumaki Ninden, and not for Naruto: Narutimate Hero 3. They are two completely different games.



wooo.. how many games will come out now? 
Is Naruto: Uzumaki Ninden a RPG or Beat'em Ump`?


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Oct 11, 2005)

Man...I am sorry but after watching the Combo Epic video...I am no longer sure if I like GNT more then NH now, and I don't even own NH (Though right now I'm sure as hell about to pick it up).

Though with the American one coming out for less hassel soon, can anyone give me info on who the character line up was for the first game just incase they release that one?


----------



## Splyte (Oct 11, 2005)

naruto, sasuke, sakura, kakashi, lee, hinata, neji, zabuza, haku, gaara, orochimaru and shikamaru


----------



## Kaki (Oct 11, 2005)

Yea man, go for the third one its worth the extra hassle.  I think the game will feature the current opening for sure.  Thats just the pattern they follow.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Oct 11, 2005)

Works for me, I just hope my normal bad luck doesn't strike and I magically end up messing up my ps2, lol.


----------



## lapiz (Oct 12, 2005)

Feri said:
			
		

> wooo.. how many games will come out now?
> Is Naruto: Uzumaki Ninden a RPG or Beat'em Ump`?




Uzumaki Ninden is already available for u to purchase(only the jap version) and is a full 3D with no Cell-Shading Action/RPG Game featuring a filler story with Naruto as the playable char as well as Shikamaru, Neji, Chouji, Gaara, Sasuke, Kakashi as support chars.. It has no VS mode..


----------



## Kaki (Oct 12, 2005)

This game is going to have a tie in with the 14th series of the Naruto TCG!!! I can't wait for that either.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 14, 2005)

As I started on page 3, here is another what-if Ougi set.

Time-skip Sakura (or as many call her, Smashy-Smashy!)

Level 1

Phase 1: Sakura straps on her gloves, then says "I'll make this quick". She leaps up and punches the ground with such force that it leaves a crater 50ft in diameter.
Phase 2: Sakura looks around for the enemy (he's hiding), and says "Left? Right? Above?....BELOW!" and completely shatters the ground around her, exposing the opponent, with him having a HUGE white eye (like Kakashi did). She then punches the opponent in the face, sending him/her flying.

Level 2

Phase 1: Sakura gets surrounded by poison gas. The enemy is in there too. In order to get rid of the gas, she lets off an explosive tag right in front of her, hurting the opponent as well.
Phase 2: Chiyo-baa appears and throws Sakura the sealing orb. Sakura throws it at the opponent, which pins him to a wall, as well as immobilizes him and seals his chakra. She then beats the living hell out of him while he's there.

Level 3

Phase 1: Sakura is pretty beat up (somehow), so she heals herself with Tsunade's restorative jutsu. She then uppercuts the opponent as he/she was about to get her.
Phase 3: The enemy comes at Chiyo-baa with a sword. Sakura jumps in and gets impaled through the stomach. The enemy smiles, but then sees Sakura is smiling and holding onto their arm. Sakura then punches the enemy's face with so much force that it breaks their neck.


----------



## Chiru (Oct 15, 2005)

I sure hope they confirm some characters soon...


----------



## lapiz (Oct 15, 2005)

Some new images on the main site.. Check them out:











Looks like Sasuke is doing Housenka no Joutsou on Naruto with a 25 hit combo,   Naruto must/can charge his Rasengan and all Sound 5 are in..


----------



## Seany (Oct 15, 2005)

wow! nice lapiz! it all looks so good!


----------



## Kaki (Oct 15, 2005)

WOW! man I can't get over that new ramen shop level! Again they uped the graphics and its tooks much larger. Soon I hope to see the sound 5 in action!


----------



## Chiru (Oct 15, 2005)

The graphics looks awesome! I really hope to see Obito and young Kakashi in it. Hopefully some post time skip characters as well. I'd love to fight post timeskip Konohamaru vs Pre timeskip Naruto or Sasuke.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 15, 2005)

Okay, this is technically a question for NH2, but I was he last one to post in that topic, and I dun wanna be a double-poster.  Besides, if I edit, no one will notice it way down there.

Anyway, I've seen some tournaments, and I noticed that one had Neji, but his partner was Kidoumaru.  How does one achieve this?  I wanna know so that I can have Sakon/Ukon as a partner for my Kankuro.


----------



## kataimiko (Oct 15, 2005)

So, these games are strictly in Japanese with no english language options?

I have no clue how to read Kanji :bored ing

But I'm willing to go to any length to be able to play these games.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 15, 2005)

They're easy enough to figure out.

NH1 understanding level:  None needed, this one is a basic fighter

NH2 understanding level:  despite the fact that 1-player is an RPG mode, as long as you have seen up to episode 96, you will know what to do for the most part.  If not, use the old RPG strategy "Talk to everyone until someone gives a different response than they normally do"


----------



## kataimiko (Oct 15, 2005)

damnit, America probably won't see these in English for 5 years at this rate. I might as well go learn basic kanji.


----------



## jester_agr (Oct 16, 2005)

promotional image


bigger images of the sound ninjas






Naruto-Kyuubi (promotional image)

card

memory card


----------



## lapiz (Oct 16, 2005)

The sound five look really nice.. 

It will be fun if this time around we willl be able to walk and stand on the ceiling up-side down instead of only on the walls.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 16, 2005)

> Anyway, I've seen some tournaments, and I noticed that one had Neji, but his partner was Kidoumaru. How does one achieve this? I wanna know so that I can have Sakon/Ukon as a partner for my Kankuro.


You just have orochimaru fight orochimaru 30
*Spoiler*: __ 



(acctualy only 3)


 times in Vs. mode.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 17, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> You just have orochimaru fight orochimaru 30
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Does it matter if they are Fuuinseta Orochimaru or regular?


----------



## Parn1024 (Oct 17, 2005)

*Complete List*

In the official website has been released a mini list of characters:


But...
.
.
.
.
.

I found the complete list (42  ):

:


----------



## Ziko (Oct 17, 2005)

OMFG!!! Cool!!! 4th hokage!!! Konohamaru!!!! No time skip characters....But thats okay!
Thats it im pre-ordering it! When was the release again?


----------



## Tobi (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice! I will buy Naruto game 3 next one year! yay!


----------



## lapiz (Oct 17, 2005)

Great find Parn!! Keep it up..

Konohamaru? meh..

Is that young Kakashi from Kakashi Gaiden? If yes, then pitty for no Obito..


----------



## Tobi (Oct 17, 2005)

lapiz said:
			
		

> Great find Parn!! Keep it up..
> 
> Konohamaru? meh..
> 
> Is that young Kakashi from Kakashi Gaiden? If yes, then pitty for no Obito..



I think it will in game 4.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 17, 2005)

ing ing ing 

OMG!!!
I can't belive that charachter list!! Unfortunatly the only problem is that some of those _may _be chargers....hopefuly not....

Man thanks for that link


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 17, 2005)

YONDAIME...FUCK YES!!!!!!

It's official.  This game is now 100 times better than GNT4.


----------



## Chiru (Oct 18, 2005)

Holy crap! I love this game!


----------



## Lord James (Oct 18, 2005)

AWESOME!! That list alone made me drool 

I can't wait for this game!!


----------



## Parn1024 (Oct 18, 2005)

sorry for my english,

The complete list, has been removed from official website. Later


----------



## NarutoUzumaki (Oct 18, 2005)

Can I play this on a us PS2? If not what do I need to play it and where can I get  the thing I need? Please PM me if you can help


----------



## Seany (Oct 18, 2005)

OMFG LOL yes!! its drunken lee hahaha


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Oct 18, 2005)

That site from before is offline (at least for me).
List of characters:


Uzumaki Naruto
Haruno Sakura
Uchiha Sasuke
Hatake Kakashi
Inuzuka Kiba
Aburame Shino
Hyuuga Hinata
Yuuhi Kurenai
Nara Shikamaru
Akimichi Chouji
Yamanaka Ino
Sarutobi Asuma
Rock Lee
Hyuuga Neji
TenTen
Maito Gai
Sabaku no Gaara
Kankuro
Temari
Jirobou
Kidoumaru
Sakon
Tayuya
Kimimaro
Yakushi Kabuto
Orochimaru
Uchiha Itachi
Hoshigake Kisame
Momochi Zabuza
Haku
Ichidaime - The First
Nidaime - The Second
Sandaime - The Third - Sarutobi
Yondaime - The Fourth
Tsunade
Jiraiya
Shizune
Mitarashi Anko
Hyuuga Hanabi
Konohamaru

Guess you can add drunken Lee (can you???) and young Kakashi to the list, no filler characater, no movie characters (no that I want to play with them) no time skip characters.


----------



## blind51de (Oct 18, 2005)

This game seriously needs new filler jutsus. And rerecording of the stock ougi's from the prequels.

And it's not funny how much I'm going to pwn Konohamaru. But it will be very enjoyable.


----------



## Splyte (Oct 18, 2005)

no anbu kakashi, sealed oro, maito suit naruto, or succesor hinata anymore? just wondering


----------



## Parn1024 (Oct 18, 2005)

I captured the list from website, because now is off.
I have modified it, now is more organized:

List of characters :


----------



## Ziko (Oct 18, 2005)

Maito suit naruto is still there.
I cant wait!
But its too good to be true actually...
I mean 1,2,3,4 and 5th hokage???


----------



## Splyte (Oct 18, 2005)

yeah just saw the pic and found maito suit still there, but wow! yondaime and chouji's pills in his ougi look great

as for yondaime though, how will he sound? since he hasnt appeared/spoken in the anime?


----------



## Kaki (Oct 18, 2005)

ohh thats a good question we'll just have to wait to hear, and I hope he can  do more than charge...
With Kurenai being playable Sakura may have to give back her 3ed special which she stole form her for no reason...


----------



## fmoidu (Oct 18, 2005)

how can the fourth be in there? is this some sort of wicked joke?

are there any cached versions of the page in google? i can't believe that they would first post the ENTIRE list, and then remove it.


----------



## Chillin (Oct 18, 2005)

This seems pretty vicious with all the characters and what not, and I did enjoy the gameplay of the second one. I just wish I had the money to import this. Guess I'll have to wait for a couple of years for it to come to the states.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Oct 18, 2005)

All the hokages.YONDAIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! zOMFG OMFG ..........!!!!!!! WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA HAPPY


----------



## Steel Guardian (Oct 18, 2005)

4th Hokage?! In the words of Cartman: "KICKASS!!" I hope Young Kakashi and Obito are in this.

Very good character list!


----------



## Amuro (Oct 18, 2005)

hmmm i really need to get this


----------



## Chiru (Oct 18, 2005)

ANBU_Matt said:
			
		

> no anbu kakashi, sealed oro, maito suit naruto, or succesor hinata anymore? just wondering



Maito Suit Naruto and ANBU Kakashi are still there. It is NOT young Kakashi.


----------



## Splyte (Oct 18, 2005)

alright kool, just sorta figured it was from what people were syaing but i like anbu kakashi better anyways


----------



## Manetheren (Oct 18, 2005)

Mongoloid Gnome said:
			
		

> Ichidaime - The First



Shodai Hokage.

no such thing as Ichidaime.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Oct 19, 2005)

Meh, that's what I get from copy lists at GF's boards without double checking errors. I deserve a good educational spanking. bunshin -> :spank <- me
I seriously need to get this game.


----------



## lo0p (Oct 19, 2005)

Kurenai AND Anko...now all the hot kunoichis are in :

Too bad the game isn't comming out until *LATE DECEMBER!*


----------



## Yamainu (Oct 19, 2005)

Seems like a great game...


----------



## Kaki (Oct 19, 2005)

Too bad shishi rendan is dead....


----------



## kagemane1 (Oct 19, 2005)

Looks pretty sweet. I still wish they had more characters but adding the 4th helps a lot to the game.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 20, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Too bad shishi rendan is dead....


all their vids were archived onto a site I listed on...I think it was page 5.


----------



## Parn1024 (Oct 20, 2005)

NEW IMAGES & RPG MODE:

FROM TV TOKYO


----------



## Seany (Oct 20, 2005)

wow love the figure and tsunade looks hot hehe


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 20, 2005)

So now we have to go up walls?  Damnit!  I mean, it's more accurate, but it's gonna make finding yur next objective as hard as hell!


----------



## Chiru (Oct 20, 2005)

lol They better have a code to get every character again.


----------



## NarutoUzumaki (Oct 20, 2005)

$65 you can preorder and it ships free worldwide!!!
Also how can I play this on my american PS2?
Link removed


----------



## The Wanderer (Oct 21, 2005)

Weeeeee !!! Yondaime will be playable, that's great news 

I'm pre-ordering this and that's final 

Do you think we'll be able to see "future jutsus" for the Rookie 9 + Team Gai ?


----------



## Kaki (Oct 22, 2005)

> Do you think we'll be able to see "future jutsus" for the Rookie 9 + Team Gai ?


 NO, but gai can open gates in his special. 



> $65 you can preorder and it ships free worldwide!!!


  Done!



> lol They better have a code to get every character again.


Shure thing. That dose realy help when there are no memory cards at the Cons. 



> gonna make finding yur next objective as hard as hell!


  I would't say _that _much, just a new demension hopefuly you can follow it with a bit of lucky navagateing and knowledge of the storyline. 



> all their vids were archived onto a site I listed on...I think it was page 5.


 Thanks for the link, but I was thinking more of the creation of new ones, and a bit the small forum there.  Do you know why the site closed?


----------



## Tau (Oct 23, 2005)

Oh man this game looks wKd cnt wait to get my hands on this one, the graphics look EVEN more amazin (even tho they wer great on NH2). New fighting style... kool cnt wait to see how it plays......Will be getting NH3 wen its released!


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 23, 2005)

I was playing NH2 today.  Using my best character, Kankuro.  All I have to say about how I did:


----------



## Kaki (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks for shareing, do you abuse poison?   Now I am addicted to the spoilers for this game.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 23, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Thanks for shareing, do you abuse poison?   Now I am addicted to the spoilers for this game.


Not too much.  It's mostly because I've maxed out his speed and strength stats.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 23, 2005)

Well Yea! Its not fair if the other charachters are not equally well leveled. I put *all *of mine (except sannin and Itachi/ Kisame, and Sandaime.) at: 
Strenth          2
Speed           MAX
chakara          4
Resistance      3 
Defence        MAX
Items            MAX

It gets fairly insane when we play on this beefed up mode....


----------



## Chiru (Oct 23, 2005)

Does anyone else have problems with NH2 freezing up while using supers?


----------



## K'Dash (Oct 24, 2005)

Hey folks.



Drunk Lee, Skinny Chouji, new stuff for Kakashi, sounds and such.

judging by the looks of things, the sounds start without CS.

yay.


----------



## Sylvanelf (Oct 24, 2005)

Hey guys, I think you are assuming too much about playable characters. Characters like Anko and Yondaime might just be support characters, or just appear in the game somewhere.  We've had no confirmation that they are playable characters.  Regardless, this game will kick ass.  I just wish there was some part 2 stuff thrown in there ( I really wanted to play with Deidara).


----------



## Lord Itachi (Oct 24, 2005)

will this game be any good?  sounds pretty awesome


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 24, 2005)

Chiru said:
			
		

> Does anyone else have problems with NH2 freezing up while using supers?


Yeah, I do.  Although, I always thought it was because mine is a burned version.

Also, in a pic at the site, it shows 2 disks.  One is obviously the game, but what's the other....a bonus OAV?


----------



## MS81 (Oct 24, 2005)

it is a ova probaly this year jump ova.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 24, 2005)

Chiru said:
			
		

> Does anyone else have problems with NH2 freezing up while using supers?


I did only when my disc was realy dirty and scratched. ..


----------



## Aeron (Oct 24, 2005)

Sylvanelf said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I think you are assuming too much about playable characters. Characters like Anko and Yondaime might just be support characters, or just appear in the game somewhere.  We've had no confirmation that they are playable characters.  Regardless, this game will kick ass.  I just wish there was some part 2 stuff thrown in there ( I really wanted to play with Deidara).



all the characters are confirmated
in the main page they appeared in the official char list but they putted out the list 

there was a video of the game... i forget the url but it is on gamefaqs forums


----------



## Aeron (Oct 24, 2005)

Sylvanelf said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I think you are assuming too much about playable characters. Characters like Anko and Yondaime might just be support characters, or just appear in the game somewhere.  We've had no confirmation that they are playable characters.  Regardless, this game will kick ass.  I just wish there was some part 2 stuff thrown in there ( I really wanted to play with Deidara).



all the characters are confirmated
in the main page they appeared in the official char list but they putted out the list 

there was a video of the game... i forget the url but it is on gamefaqs forums


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 24, 2005)

Here is a link to the vid
Here's
Isn't it amazing how short Japanese commercials are.

EDIT:  you can't simply click the link.  You have to copy it onto yur address bar.


----------



## tigerwoo (Oct 25, 2005)

this game will be so much better than the gekitou ninja taisen series.  i have gnt2 and nh2 and by far enjoy nh2 more.  fighting system looks like the same to me though, don't know what you guys are talking about.  check the screens of the ougi's or whatever, like when super naruto and super sasuke are throwing rasengan against chidori, it clearly shows at the bottom that you're supposed to mash the O button.  i assume this will be a random button like in NH2.

i can see them throwing in a movie character from the second naruto movie in this because Dotou was in the last one.  i really hope they don't.  i also found the successor hinata super useless and hope she's dropped as well.  aside from that i hope all the genin characters are back, even though ino is retarded, i'd like to throw her at the mercy of tayuya and the other sound.

i can't see the other jounin being in it, anko and asuma and such, because the manga hasn't given us enough of their abilities to go with.  i seriously doubt we'll be seeing any of the akatsuki until NH4 (please please) and then, it'll probably be all the akatsuki plus the two new kids recently introduced in the last few chapters.

it sucks that we have to wait, but i accidentally wiped my game data on NH2... (このゲムデタが壊ります。) so i guess i can wait as i now have a lot of catching up to do unlocking all the characters and buying all the gashapons and sound effects and stuff.
（sob)


----------



## Kaki (Oct 25, 2005)

> it clearly shows at the bottom that you're supposed to mash the O button. i assume this will be a random button like in NH2.


 That is more of an in game thing, other wise for example, in sasuke's special his opponet would be doing Rasenga (Rock lee?) No they still have not truely revealed. I am hopeing they convert some charge charachters and don't make too many new ones. 
btw there is a code to get all the charachters...
Thanks for the vid.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 25, 2005)

Also, the video shows a power struggle (kinda) between the Garouga and Rashoumon.


----------



## Chiru (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks. I cleaned my disk and it works better.


----------



## blind51de (Oct 26, 2005)

The other solution to that would've been that your modchip (if you have one) is already broke'd. So be happy it was just the disc.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 26, 2005)

Would't that just cause it to not play?


----------



## tigerwoo (Oct 27, 2005)

this game is going to rule the school like a power tool


----------



## Lord Itachi (Oct 27, 2005)

i want this so bad!!!!! *drools*


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 28, 2005)

Chiru said:
			
		

> Thanks. I cleaned my disk and it works better.


Unfortunately, that only keeps it good for so long.  It seems to freeze the most for Naruto's Rasengan.


----------



## Parn1024 (Oct 28, 2005)

Ok new images  




Click on the rasengans of the left.


----------



## Fususu Manasusu (Oct 28, 2005)

SWEET!!!!:darn


----------



## dylec (Oct 28, 2005)

Probably not very new info, but Magicbox also has an update on this..
Page 3


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 28, 2005)

Shizune a Sannin?


----------



## dylec (Oct 28, 2005)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Shizune a Sannin?


I think that's a mistranslation.. We only Tsunade & Jiraiya there with Shizune. Not quite the Legendary 3, but 2/3 of it.


----------



## Aeron (Oct 28, 2005)

and Orochimaru


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Oct 29, 2005)

oOOoOo so sad.... why havent any of yall joined my FC!?!?!?! lol i dont usually even look out of the FC section of the forum and today i am.... and like wow, i knew there had to be more fanz than there was posting in my FC.... but holy shit!!!! this game is going to be awesome!!! i was tryin to look through previouse posts to find if yall already had this list of playable charecterz... i bet yall do but if not here ya go!!!
Tayuya
Kisame
Gai
Kakashi
Shisune
Hinata
Nidaime
Shikamaru
Hanabi
Orochimaru
Shino
Ino
Jiroubou
Kimimaro
Jiraiya
Maito Naruto
Sakon/Ukon
Sakura
Konohamaru
Anko
Kiba
Zabuza
Chouji
Gaara
Kidoumaru
Tenten
ANBU Kakashi
Naruto
Haku
Temari
Tsunade
Yondaime
Shodaime
Sandaime
Kabuto
Kankuro
Asuma
Kurenai
Sasuke
Neji
Itachi

: ) if you use tha FC section go ahead and come by and post some info or ask questionz in my NTH FC


----------



## Sasuto (Oct 29, 2005)

I HATE THOSE FREAKIN JAPANESE! ARG!! that game looks AMAZING!!!!! but nOooOOo they can't send it over here right now they have to wait another 3 years  like they did whit NH1 damn they suck...they have the newest  NH(nh3) coming out this years and next year in US and canada we have the OLDEST one ....COME'ON..i dont wanna buy a fuckin jap ps2 or a damn chip that will totaly break my ps2 lol...and the swapdisk actually suck, well thats what i heard...and its pretty expensive...


the thing is that you need to open ? your ps2 and then put a something to replace the other something that you already have AND THEN make the swap disk thing...and all that for a game that you understand NOTHING so that you need to check on gamefaqs.com for every single conversation you have in the game...your reading more than your playing..


But i love japanese people at the same time for giving us those incredible game...but why in such a different space of time????? aaarrrrg lol


sorry everyone..i'm feeling better now lol.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Oct 29, 2005)

well that is what i thought^^.... but then i bought tha boot disk, it only takes me about a min. to swap tha diskz now and then you dont really have to read that mutch and it turned out to be worth my investment since i now have NTH1,2 and am about to get 3, but yeah it would be alittle easier to just have tha game in english....


----------



## NarutoUzumaki (Oct 30, 2005)

Can I play it with this?:Link removed


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Oct 30, 2005)

NarutoUzumaki said:
			
		

> Can I play it with this?:Link removed


yes you can


----------



## Lord Itachi (Oct 31, 2005)

itachi would be so cool to play... so would level 2 sasuke!


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Oct 31, 2005)

itachi is my favorite charecter in NTH2 i cant wait to see him in NTH3 but im kinda scared they wont really add to much to him.... but hopefully i will be proven wrong


----------



## Pakkun93 (Oct 31, 2005)

: : : : : : 

yep... i can't wait


----------



## Lord James (Nov 1, 2005)

CrAzY_AP said:
			
		

> oOOoOo so sad.... why havent any of yall joined my FC!?!?!?! lol i dont usually even look out of the FC section of the forum and today i am.... and like wow, i knew there had to be more fanz than there was posting in my FC


I haven't because I want to make sure that the game really rocks. Rest assured, there's a high chance that many people will join the FC once the game is out, including me


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Nov 1, 2005)

King James said:
			
		

> I haven't because I want to make sure that the game really rocks. Rest assured, there's a high chance that many people will join the FC once the game is out, including me


niceee ill be waiting : )


----------



## NarutoUzumaki (Nov 2, 2005)

The ova is apparently going to have the sand siblings in it!
Someone is gonna have to sub that bad boy when it comes out


----------



## Lord Itachi (Nov 2, 2005)

i can't wait


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 2, 2005)

NarutoUzumaki said:
			
		

> The ova is apparently going to have the sand siblings in it!
> Someone is gonna have to sub that bad boy when it comes out


Very much so.  I wonder if Dattebayo will do it?

Probably.


----------



## Lord Itachi (Nov 2, 2005)

this game will be so fun to play


----------



## Ryoshi (Nov 2, 2005)

how can I play this game, how do I buy it I really want to know please. I cant go to japan and get it, oh and dont you need that thing to make it into english or somethin, but can some one tell me and help me out I would really like to get this video game very badly PLEASE!!!!


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Nov 2, 2005)

Ryoshi said:
			
		

> how can I play this game, how do I buy it I really want to know please. I cant go to japan and get it, oh and dont you need that thing to make it into english or somethin, but can some one tell me and help me out I would really like to get this video game very badly PLEASE!!!!


you can order it off many web sites.... two well known ones are  and liksang.com (just search Naruto: Narutimate hero 3 for ps2) and you can get a boot disk or mod chip (i hear rumors the mod chip screwz up your ps2) at those sitez or


----------



## Ryoshi (Nov 2, 2005)

thank you I love you so much.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Nov 2, 2005)

well... lookz around.... i love you too... i guess.... runs and hides


----------



## Kaki (Nov 2, 2005)

Try 
That on for size, it is unbelivable (I say not playable.)


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Nov 2, 2005)

ahhh the non-english confuses me, but what tha hell!?!?! it might be like an in-game summon... i dont know... wow thatz nuts!(i was wonderin, saw some of your postz b4 you "changed names" is the guy in your sig and avt you or someone you like alot lol?


----------



## NarutoUzumaki (Nov 2, 2005)

OMG that is impossible to beat


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Nov 2, 2005)

if you look at the bottom right part of the screen you can see a little bar thing with the square button at the begining of it so i guess it is a in game special by gaara that you like mash square or something....


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 2, 2005)

CrAzY_AP said:
			
		

> ahhh the non-english confuses me, but what tha hell!?!?! it might be like an in-game summon... i dont know... wow thatz nuts!(i was wonderin, saw some of your postz b4 you "changed names" is the guy in your sig and avt you or someone you like alot lol?


I doubt he can breathe out of holes in the sides of his cheeks, so....it's probably not him.

Also, I've seen this image before.  It's actually old.  My guess is that it's a story mission, cuz it seems too cheap to implement into regular gameplay (unless yur summons come onto the field now too)


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 3, 2005)

Kagalli said:
			
		

> Yes, it should be once it is released and ripped into a format like an iso and probably will be found on sites like torrentreactor or torrentspy.


Mininova will probably get a hold of it pretty fast too.

I, on the other hand, am actually going to buy this one (unlike the last 2, which were rips of my friend's copy), mostly due to the OVA, and it'll skip less often.


----------



## Seany (Nov 3, 2005)

i have a question. I was thinking of getting this game, but i was wondering about swap magic disks and slide card, i have a slimline ps2 and i heard that i just need to put swap magic disk in and replace with japanese game, or do i need to use slide card to? I am worried that it might damage the lens or something, so could someone who has this stuff please explain. Thanks a bunch


----------



## Lord Itachi (Nov 3, 2005)

will a mod chip work?


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Nov 3, 2005)

I do not own swap magic. But a modchip will play this game for sure, yeah.


----------



## Seany (Nov 3, 2005)

hmmm i dont want a modchip as it will ruin my ps2, i want something simple to use like swap magic and slide card


----------



## Lord Itachi (Nov 3, 2005)

mod chips ruin ps2?


----------



## Seany (Nov 3, 2005)

well won't i have to open up ps2 to get it in? i dont really want to do that.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Nov 3, 2005)

Meh, a bad modified ps2 will mostly like stop working after a while.


----------



## blind51de (Nov 3, 2005)

I've had two PS2's modded by stupid-ass Chinatown-referred technical tards. They both broke down within two months.
Now I just huggle my HDD and Flip Top.


----------



## Seany (Nov 3, 2005)

well i just bought swap magic since it seems very reliable. Now just gotta wait for this game


----------



## Kaki (Nov 3, 2005)

> with the square button at the begining of it so i guess it is a in game special by gaara that you like mash square or something....


 I think it is for holding down for costant shurikens....dosn't matter if it is not playable. 


> (i was wonderin, saw some of your postz b4 you "changed names" is the guy in your sig and avt you or someone you like alot lol?


 Dude I did't change names, I was just arbatraraly banned, very irritating btw.... Yea he's Tadanobu Asano as Kakihara, one of my favorite movies and actors, particularly in that role.  Pretty hardcore.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Nov 3, 2005)

yeah when i said "changed names" i ment banned.... i wish i could blow smoke like Tadanobu Asano... one of my friendz claimz he can blow it out of his earz.... i just dont see that happinin


----------



## Aeron (Nov 3, 2005)

site update: 



new items, rpg mode and itachi / kisame ^^

the graphics ownz


----------



## Kaki (Nov 3, 2005)

Thaks, man I needed that, where do you see the new items? 
Yea the graphics are another knotch up!


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 4, 2005)

Just pre-ordered the game.  Can't wait!


----------



## Seany (Nov 4, 2005)

ummm where are the updates? i cant find them anywhere...


----------



## Aeron (Nov 4, 2005)

in the game section
battle naruto vs. shikamaru
and in char section
 you should look better


----------



## Seany (Nov 4, 2005)

this is wierd it says new, but nothing is showing up for me.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Nov 4, 2005)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> this is wierd it says new, but nothing is showing up for me.


you dont see the charecter face shots at all or you just dont see anything new??? maybe your comp messed up the translation


----------



## Chiru (Nov 4, 2005)

Itachi is doing what jutsu? Amatarasu?


----------



## Hyuuga Fugen (Nov 4, 2005)

SeruraRenge said:
			
		

> the most skilled don't need Supers to win.



  that's right, I fully agree with you.

I love and use tenten (she is not a cheap character). Her supers are average (lv 1 and 2 she is helped by Neji and Lee. But her soshouryu is pretty cool  )


Far ranged fighters are always good when you know how to use them.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 5, 2005)

Hyuuga Fugen said:
			
		

> that's right, I fully agree with you.
> 
> I love and use tenten (she is not a cheap character). Her supers are average (lv 1 and 2 she is helped by Neji and Lee. But her soshouryu is pretty cool  )
> 
> ...


Finally, someone agrees with me on that.  Rep for you!

Anyway, I use either Kankuro (if I wanna get back at a guy who just pwnd me), Neji (good all-around guy), or Sarutobi.

However, in this one, I will probably play mostly as Lee (Suiken RULZ!), Sakon/Ukon (my favorite of the 4), Yondaime (DUH), and Sakura (but only if she has time-skip strength)


----------



## Chiru (Nov 5, 2005)

Anyone hope for secret characters to be from post timeskip? I really want to rp as post timeskip Sakura! Shino, Kiba, Hinata, Team Gai, etc. Too bad we'll probably need to wait for the next game. Maybe we'll get post timeskip Konohamaru, because otherwise I don't see him being playable.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 5, 2005)

Finally got enough money to Pre-order this and Bleach. I now can't wait to have this Naruto Game as well. Ordered it with 1 to 3 day shipping so I have time to play it over christmas break. Me and my friends are planning on going over my house and playing NH 3 and GNT 4 all day. Will be so great. My Japanese Teacher also said I could bring in NH 3 to class one day, and since the RPG mode and all is fully japanese, we can have a class or two translating the rpg mode as it goes around.

Edit: Also, it looks like Kisame is using some of his moves from the manga time skip. Which makes it even better. And Sakura seems to have the Jutsu she used in the first movie to blow the guy sky high.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 5, 2005)

ShadelessNyght said:
			
		

> Finally got enough money to Pre-order this and Bleach. I now can't wait to have this Naruto Game as well. Ordered it with 1 to 3 day shipping so I have time to play it over christmas break. Me and my friends are planning on going over my house and playing NH 3 and GNT 4 all day. Will be so great. My Japanese Teacher also said I could bring in NH 3 to class one day, and since the RPG mode and all is fully japanese, we can have a class or two translating the rpg mode as it goes around.


You lucky bastard.  I have to rely on GameFAQs.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 5, 2005)

And you can offten use common sense to figure out the requirements, or serise/game knowledge. 
BTW I think supers can be very important for any level of player, just good player don't offten allow them to hit.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 5, 2005)

You could also use the tried-and-true RPG info method:  talk to everyone in town until someone gives a different answer than they normally would.  That's how I got through the second half of NH2, since it is its own unique storyline.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Nov 5, 2005)

yeah my frined that lived in jap when he was like 1-6 alwayz tellz me what they are sayin in tha raws and games but i find he is often wrong... hes alittle rusty


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 6, 2005)

Bumped.

Still no new news.  You think that with the game so close to completion, they would let out a few gameplay vids.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 7, 2005)

Yea I could realy go for some video, but patience is the key, I just found an ad clip of NH  one on my comp!  That sefficed me, I can e-mail it to you if you wish.......I also don't recall any clips for NH2.......


----------



## lapiz (Nov 8, 2005)

Great guy GekigangerV translated part of the cyberconnect 2 nh3 site. Info concerns new gameplay elements such as the famous "Ultimate Ninjutsu". Check it out here

Original japanese text locates in the third link on the left column and the first of the 3 tabs that are located there(click one the first jap word next to the big red one above the pictures..).


Sorry if this has been posted before.. Didn't caught my eye in any of the previous pages..


----------



## Kaki (Nov 8, 2005)

Good job soliciting that translation, the justu clashes were obvious but now I know what 'ulitmate Justus" are. 
Thanks.


----------



## Chiru (Nov 9, 2005)

Ooh a translation. Lemme check it out.


----------



## lapiz (Nov 9, 2005)

More translated info, hooray!! This time its about the new items and the new RPG elements.. 





All credit goes to botoman from the translation request subforum..


----------



## Kaki (Nov 9, 2005)

That was great mad reps for him.......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Nov 10, 2005)

sweeet! thankz!! for tha links


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 11, 2005)

From what it was talking about, it seems like "Ultimate Jutsu" is transforming into CS2 or Kyuubi 2.


----------



## ilabb (Nov 11, 2005)

I hope CS2 Sasuke and One-tailed Naruto are going to be their own characters.

And NH2 has like... three Narutos as it is. And two Orochimarus. And two Kakashis. WHY STOP NOW?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Nov 12, 2005)

ilabb said:
			
		

> I hope CS2 Sasuke and One-tailed Naruto are going to be their own characters.
> 
> And NH2 has like... three Narutos as it is. And two Orochimarus. And two Kakashis. WHY STOP NOW?


CS2 isnt going to be its own charecter, however their are two different narutos but the normal naruto turns into 1 tailed naruto here is a cool link withz picz of all the charecters


----------



## ilabb (Nov 12, 2005)

Ahh, that picture is neat!

But... no Dotou? I actually liked him  (as a playable character, not a character in general XD)

I really really hope they give Kabuto and Shizune specials... they almost seem like cop-out characters now.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 12, 2005)

CrAzY_AP said:
			
		

> CS2 isnt going to be its own charecter, however their are two different narutos but the normal naruto turns into 1 tailed naruto here is a cool link withz picz of all the charecters


Neat, it reminds me of a family tree.

EDIT:  Also, when looking at the site pics for Itachi, I noticed something:  His hair is grown to the amount it is after the timeskip!  That means we might get some Oodama Rasengan goodness in there too!


----------



## ilabb (Nov 12, 2005)

Screw Oodama Rasengan, Itachi's specials might have something to do with Deidara and Sasori if that's the case!


----------



## Kaki (Nov 12, 2005)

No chance, assist specials are lame, and only for when there is not chance of, or effort to make the charachter do their own specials, Itachi has pelanty of tricks.  It it was from the time skip they could make the 1st special some of his new illusions....


> I really really hope they give Kabuto and Shizune specials... they almost seem like cop-out characters now.


  Don't we all,its not likely but we'll have to see.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Nov 12, 2005)

this waiting bizzness is killin me.... i dont even know if im going to be able to pre-order the game :' ( so broke!!!! still tryin to find tha time to get a job...


----------



## Chiru (Nov 13, 2005)

Hmm... I doubt there will be any post-timeskip goodness. Its a shame too. I wanted to be post timeskip Konohamaru and pwn pre timeskip Naruto.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 13, 2005)

Chiru said:
			
		

> Hmm... I doubt there will be any post-timeskip goodness. Its a shame too. I wanted to be post timeskip Konohamaru and pwn pre timeskip Naruto.


there is some evidence of post-timeskip, since Itachi has the longer hair, and the move Kisame is showing wasn't done until he fought team Gai.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Nov 13, 2005)

Atleast Hinata-chan is still in it
"Naruto-kun... Watch me" ohh the memories


----------



## Kaki (Nov 13, 2005)

Memorys of what.....playing....her lesser booty....


----------



## BakaEroSennin (Nov 14, 2005)

Bit late but I can already imagine Yondaime's moves:

Shunshin no jutsu
Kuchiyose no jutsu
Rasengan
Damn that Sealing Technique the Third used on Oro/Yondaime used on Kyuubi i forgot the name


----------



## Cloud126 (Nov 14, 2005)

yo guys
is yondaime confirmed?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Nov 14, 2005)

yes he is, a cool look at all the charecters is here.... i have already posted it and got it from someone else that posted it here, but i love it so i will show it again!


----------



## Chiru (Nov 14, 2005)

What jutsu is Sakura using in the bottom right corner of the picture? In the one next to that one, she's using her Sakura Fubuki from the movie.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 14, 2005)

I belive those two are sequential form left to right, so same justsu..


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Nov 14, 2005)

i never saw the hole movie, what is Sakura Fubuki?


----------



## Chiru (Nov 14, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> I belive those two are sequential form left to right, so same justsu..



Oh yeah... Its an explosion. Clouds are funny colored.



			
				CrAzY_AP said:
			
		

> i never saw the hole movie, what is Sakura Fubuki?



Sakura Fubuki is a Ninjutsu technique utilized by the Leaf ninja Sakura. Sakura with hurl kunai with pouches attached at her target. When they impact the pouches explode, releasing small explosive notes. Due to the large number of kunai thrown, a shower of notes will rain down on her target. She will then throw one final kunai with an active explosive note at her target. It will begin to burn, and by igniting the falling smaller notes it will cause a gigantic explosion.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Nov 14, 2005)

oOoOo nicee, im still trying to decide if charecters will have post time moves or not.... i just want to find out!! still so long to wait :' (


----------



## Kaki (Nov 14, 2005)

The asnwer is NO, well not anything major at least....no sakura strenth, oodama, ect..


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Nov 14, 2005)

thatz what i was sayin and thinkin and then people started talkin about the itachi long hair and kisamies after time skip moves, it just seems weird to me that they would make two people time skip and everyone else not time skip, also i dont see itachi doing his huge fire ball or anything.... so yeah


----------



## Kaki (Nov 14, 2005)

Well, they get theirs and Gai still opens his gates, but generaly no anime spoilers, such as Kakashi's Mangekyo........


----------



## Cloud126 (Nov 14, 2005)

CrAzY_AP said:
			
		

> yes he is, a cool look at all the charecters is here.... i have already posted it and got it from someone else that posted it here, but i love it so i will show it again!


awesome chars! thx.
but.. if that image is made from fan?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Nov 14, 2005)

sad story.... just have to wait another year and then next year im sure i will want to be able to play with the moves/charecters that are in the current manga chapters at that time.... itz a sick endless cycle

and Cloud126, that is made from a fan however he made it from an official list of confirmed playable charecters, i would show you the list but it has everyone that is in the pic and the pic lookz cooler


----------



## Cloud126 (Nov 14, 2005)

ah ok... if so want play it absolutely! ^^
Kages and Kakashi rulez :°


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Nov 14, 2005)

yes it will be an awesome game!!


----------



## Chiru (Nov 14, 2005)

I can't wait to own the 3rd Hokage as Konohamaru!


----------



## Chiru (Nov 14, 2005)

UPDATE! NEW CHARACTER INFO!!!


----------



## Kaki (Nov 14, 2005)

This is great!!!! I have been hoping for many days!!! Thanks.....


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 15, 2005)

It all looks awesome...but what the hell is that move Shikamaru is using?


----------



## Chiru (Nov 15, 2005)

He's using one of those flash bombs from the Tayuya fight.

EDIT: Its a brand new jutsu too. Its Kage Something Something no Jutsu. I'll try and figure it out.


----------



## Chiru (Nov 15, 2005)

Rougly translated it means: Shadow Pressure Palm Technique

*EDIT* 

Keep in mind, this is not the same as his: Kage Kubi Shibari no Jutsu 影首縛りの術. It is a brand new jutsu. 

影圧掌の術 = Shadow Pressure Palm Technique (the new one)


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 15, 2005)

Sounds like a combination of Kagemane moves and Jyuuken...wierd


----------



## Chiru (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeah it does... Hmm... Maybe its...I dunno... XD lol Sounds cool though.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 15, 2005)

It almost looks as if he creates a world devoid of shadow.  Hmmmm...interesting.


----------



## bebong (Nov 15, 2005)

1 more months.... I can't wait... BUY this stuff. You get many things, the game, narutimate animation DVD, naruto memory card holder!!! YEAH!!!


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Nov 15, 2005)

*For anybody that owns the previous titles and/or plan to pick this one up, what is the best thing to use to play this on my ps2 slim? I have a freeloader for the gamecube but what do you suggest for a ps2 slim? Also if anybody knows how is the berserk and gunslinger girl titles for ps2?*


----------



## Kaki (Nov 15, 2005)

Go to  there they have a gettow rig for the slip ps2....


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Nov 15, 2005)

Wohooooooo tomorrow Final Fantasy XII demo!! and eeeuhm yeah i can't wait also go Naruto!


----------



## Kaki (Nov 15, 2005)

Your sig is too big to be spamming like that.....

Dose Nedji have Hakke: Kuushou? His blue kaiten is so much better...


----------



## Chiru (Nov 15, 2005)

Based on the pictures of him so far...no.

*EDIT*

八卦三百六十一式 = Eight Trigrams 361 Ceremonies (?) WTF? Not sure bout that one?


----------



## Parn1024 (Nov 16, 2005)

NEWS:

Invocations In-game, Gaara transformed In-game:

TV TOKYO WEB


----------



## Spidey (Nov 16, 2005)

Awsome, thanks man. I haven't really been enticed about this series before, but all the vids and screencaps look really awsome, so I'm planning on getting this and Naruto GNT4, They both look so awsome >.<


----------



## Kaki (Nov 16, 2005)

Hallalua!! Hallalua!! Hallalua!! They show specials without button mashing.......


----------



## Chiru (Nov 16, 2005)

I can't wait to be Nidaime! And Gaara! And Konohamaru! And Anko! And Hanabi! And Yondaime! And Kurenai! And Asuma!


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 17, 2005)

lopsew said:
			
		

> FUCK YEAH!! I'm with you on that one... But seeing that it comes out in just over a month from now, you'd think there would be more updates to like the characters and stuff on the site...
> 
> Although, after a second look at that pic, it looks like it COULD still be a button mashing contest, with the buttons changing on you during the mashing. I mean, the balance bar is still there...


It looks like the way specials are done in the 1st one, but now it's to see how many little ones you can do instead of simply doing what you are given.  Sooo....it's a combo of 1 and 2's systems.


----------



## BakaEroSennin (Nov 17, 2005)

I believe that's Neji's Hakke Hyaku NiiJuu Hachi Shou (128 Points of Divinity)!

And yeah, the blue Hakkeshou Kaiten looks awesome!

Transformed Gaara... Playable Shukaku, Manda, Gamabunta, erm... Tsunade-baasan's slug... Drunk Lee... NON-button mashing specials... real-time Rasengan and Chidori... all the Hokages.... HOLY BUMSTICKS!!!

It's enough that NH2 is the most faithful recreation of the anime and manga... but the features for NH3 far surpass my expectations... with KHII bumped to 2006... NH3 is my personal GOTY!!!


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Nov 17, 2005)

*I have seriously got to get something that will allow my ps2 to play this damn game. Its looks so great. wow, Im buyin 6 games based on naruto/bleach in the next 2 months..."ITS A SLIPPERY SLOPE"*


----------



## bebong (Nov 17, 2005)

hehehe, so many people says the 2nd type of super suck. maybe its because its easily predicted. If A's button press is faster than B, B would't use specials but if its the button execution, its unpreictable. You have to have supreme luck and skills right. btw, i like the 2nd narutimate hero super, coz im fast at making bruises on my fingers LOL(IMO)


----------



## Mateus. (Nov 17, 2005)

AbaraiRenji said:
			
		

> *I have seriously got to get something that will allow my ps2 to play this damn game. Its looks so great. wow, Im buyin 6 games based on naruto/bleach in the next 2 months..."ITS A SLIPPERY SLOPE"*



If you do find something let me know. Im in the same situation as yourself.


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Nov 17, 2005)

Dawn. said:
			
		

> If you do find something let me know. Im in the same situation as yourself.


*I was basically doing some stalking online to find something i can use on my ps2 without having to break the system seal and i think i found something...i'll let you check out the site link and decide for yourself. The one that pops up is for the slim but they also have a slide card tool for the regular ps2 that works with those same swap magic disc. I think im going to get both the swap magic/switch combo and the slide card so i can try it on both ps2's
...
for anybody has has played the previous 2 games how do they play? how are they compared to the GNT series. Im pretty serious about getting this one but i wanted to get some feedback on how good it is? 

oh yeah his the link Dawn
*


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Nov 18, 2005)

AbaraiRenji said:
			
		

> *...
> for anybody has has played the previous 2 games how do they play? how are they compared to the GNT series. Im pretty serious about getting this one but i wanted to get some feedback on how good it is? *


they are both awesome in their own wayz.... NTH is a bit faster paced, with what i think are better lookz to tha game, i like how the comboes are done in GNT, there is one main attack button in NTH, O, and you do different directions wile pressing O to different moves and then each charecter has two chakra special cut seen moves, there are items, kinda cool, good way to set up cool ways to trap people into a combo and stuff, the replacment techneques are way different in NTH itz all about timeing, in GNT itz all about chakra.... the list of difference goes one, NTH is a fast paced action packed fun one on one game with story mode to entertain you by your self, o yeah forgot to mension that each charecter has a charge up attack (ougi), with three different charge levels, each with 2-4 moves in them, so yeah that was alot of thingz.... plz read it so my typeing doesnt go to waste.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Nov 18, 2005)

i dont know iv heard that swap disk is fine on your ps2, thatz what i use, it is the mod chips that iv heard kill your system... iv been useing the swap disk for about three years and no problems yet... Knockz on wood


----------



## sasuke_limays (Nov 18, 2005)

i think your ps2
is the worst ps2 in the world
thats why it cannot use the swap disk.....
just joking.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Nov 18, 2005)

You just made Baby Jesus cry on the inside :amazed  Now say your sorry!

But, it isn't that I can't use swap disk. Just knowing my luck, I will mess up as my PS2 magically implodes.


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Nov 19, 2005)

CrAzY_AP said:
			
		

> they are both awesome in their own wayz.... NTH is a bit faster paced, with what i think are better lookz to tha game, i like how the comboes are done in GNT, there is one main attack button in NTH, O, and you do different directions wile pressing O to different moves and then each charecter has two chakra special cut seen moves, there are items, kinda cool, good way to set up cool ways to trap people into a combo and stuff, the replacment techneques are way different in NTH itz all about timeing, in GNT itz all about chakra.... the list of difference goes one, NTH is a fast paced action packed fun one on one game with story mode to entertain you by your self, o yeah forgot to mension that each charecter has a charge up attack (ougi), with three different charge levels, each with 2-4 moves in them, so yeah that was alot of thingz.... plz read it so my typeing doesnt go to waste.....


Thanx man i appreciate you taking the time to actually break down for me some of the differences between the two. Dont worry your typing didnt go to waste i actual read the entry post. I just order a swap disc so im going to try it out. Once it comes in then i'll let you know what i think about it. Can anybody recommend any other good import ps2 games?(pref anime fighting or action games...berserk, gunslinger girl type)


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 19, 2005)

AbaraiRenji said:
			
		

> Thanx man i appreciate you taking the time to actually break down for me some of the differences between the two. Dont worry your typing didnt go to waste i actual read the entry post. I just order a swap disc so im going to try it out. Once it comes in then i'll let you know what i think about it. Can anybody recommend any other good import ps2 games?(pref anime fighting or action games...berserk, gunslinger girl type)


If yur getting a Swap Magic, do NOT get the Berserk game!  It only works with the Mod Chip.  Yeah, I know it sucks, but they'll bring it here eventually anyway.

As for other anime games....ummm...oh, I know!

One Piece Grand Battle 3 and Grand Battle Rush are both really good games....if you liked Powerstone, that is.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 19, 2005)

Chiru said:
			
		

> 八卦三百六十一式 = Eight Trigrams 361 Ceremonies (?) WTF? Not sure bout that one?


In short it's Hakke 361. It makes sense: it was stated that there are 361 tenketsus, so in the game now Neji can hit all 361. Pity we don't get a manga version first or something. =\


----------



## Chiru (Nov 19, 2005)

So would it be too out there to assume Sakura might have her super strength?


----------



## Parn1024 (Nov 21, 2005)

Ok, we have news from Bandai Website:


----------



## Seany (Nov 21, 2005)

oh hell yea! RT rasengan for jiraiya, the hokages looks so powerful, gaara transformed, manda looks amazing! ohh this game just gets better and better, can wait!!!


----------



## MS81 (Nov 21, 2005)

*naruto games*

this one was always better than gamecubes but I got to have both of them.
plus bleach.

hokage battle coming up soon guys just you wait.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 21, 2005)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> oh hell yea! RT rasengan for jiraiya, the hokages looks so powerful, gaara transformed, manda looks amazing! ohh this game just gets better and better, can wait!!!


umm....Jiraiya had a real-time Rasengan in the second game.  Use O+O+O+O-> (O forwards).  So, it's 3 regular circle, then forwards circle.  Sent ya flying.


----------



## Belbwadous (Nov 21, 2005)

So guys,what is the safest trick to play this game on a NA PS2?Maybe I will buy it.


----------



## Seany (Nov 21, 2005)

SeruraRenge said:
			
		

> umm....Jiraiya had a real-time Rasengan in the second game.  Use O+O+O+O-> (O forwards).  So, it's 3 regular circle, then forwards circle.  Sent ya flying.



oh sorry didn't know, this is my first hero game i'll buy


----------



## Chiru (Nov 21, 2005)

2nd Hokage looks awesome!!!


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Nov 22, 2005)

wow them picz are awesome!!! im not at my house so i can check the sites on my favorits so it might have been awile before i saw them bad ass charecters


----------



## Kaki (Nov 22, 2005)

OMG!! Such massive new updates!!!! Check it at the main site and liks to others....


----------



## Sasuto (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi i have a question, if i'd like to have it for christmas..i mean could it be done?? its out 3 day before christmas, is there a way to get it reeeaally fast?? even if its like 50$ more..and i need to know a place where i can get that thing that i can make the cd playable..swap disk? something like that...this game looks too awesome that i cannot let that chance of making it my christmas present lol.


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Nov 23, 2005)

Sasuto said:
			
		

> thx but where can i find the swap magic?? cuz i tried to find it on linksang and its not there..thx in advance. Btw are there any videos about the game? ..or maybe the second one?


You can get it here, this is where i got mine from and i ordered the 2day shipping. I ordered it i think thursday night and i got it monday morning. I also got the slim tool as well because i have both ps2's so i want to be able to play this in any room im in lol.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 23, 2005)

Site update


----------



## Cloud126 (Nov 23, 2005)

thx Parn1024 wonderful screen

SeruraRenge the site is offline Oo"


----------



## bebong (Nov 23, 2005)

exactly one more month..........drools over the computer


----------



## Sasuto (Nov 23, 2005)

AbaraiRenji said:
			
		

> You can get it here, this is where i got mine from and i ordered the 2day shipping. I ordered it i think thursday night and i got it monday morning. I also got the slim tool as well because i have both ps2's so i want to be able to play this in any room im in lol.




Thank you very much


----------



## Kaki (Nov 23, 2005)

wow, by slide card cost twice as much! I wonder if its better?...I've used it for 3 years now.......


----------



## sunj01 (Nov 24, 2005)

Naruto Narutimate Hero 3 looks so KOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Kaki (Nov 25, 2005)

Yea, 28 days!  Did everyone see the saninin, gai, kakashi, and the  first two hokages?


----------



## Sasuto (Nov 25, 2005)

Hey, is the slide card easy to use cuz i read the instruction and it looks pretty tough. I mean pulling out the thing is easy but putting the slide card under the disc tray looks pretty hard..there's no space..i dont have a slim ps2 btw lol. IS there any risk to break the ps2?? cuz my brother would'nt be happy if it were goig to break lol.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 25, 2005)

no its good, while you are learning it, its best to do it with the ps2 horizonal, but it should be fine, you have to take the logo pice off the disc tray first btw, I just snapped mine off.....


----------



## Chiru (Nov 26, 2005)

I can not wait for this game! I want to see Konohamaru and Hanabi's ougis.


----------



## bebong (Nov 26, 2005)

Naaah, their ougis probably will just power up...*shrugs*


----------



## Sasuto (Nov 26, 2005)

what's oujis?


----------



## Kaki (Nov 26, 2005)

They are the 3 specials that occur after you press triangle then O, then you watch the movie and put in the button combos.


----------



## chaos_T13 (Nov 26, 2005)

im not sure if anyone agrees with me but it would be wicked if they didtn have cutseens while using the super instead have it in special cases. This is if supers where used by mashing buttons and then it was more a skill that didnt have cutsceen where your opponent could counter your super with his super. If this were to actually happen then it would been special screens depending on what super you use against each character. If Sasuke + seal+ Chidori vs Naruto+kyuubi+Raesangan then it will have a cutsceen of the battle they had at the watter falls or somthing but to decide the winner they would need to press the correct buttons and so on. Or itll tie and then they both get massive damage.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 26, 2005)

It would be neat, but not realistic, if you could go into your special if you completly countered theirs....
If they did't show the cut scene what would they show? A still of the charachter......


----------



## Sasuto (Nov 26, 2005)

what happens when you put the wrong combination of button?? does the special change? could you give me a exemple please thx.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 26, 2005)

Ok, there is a time limit, and you need to enter the combo it tells you to, if you and your opponent do it is a tie, as it is if you both fail, if the one who initiates it dose not finish but the defender dose it is ended......


----------



## Sasuto (Nov 27, 2005)

ok thx

i was just wondering some things that i think you guys could answer, I need a flip-top , at first i wanted the slide card but i knew it could cause some trouble whit the tray so when i saw the flip-top that looks kind of easy to install, i really wanted it instead of the slide card. THE thing is that i don't know where to find one except for the ps2 slim..but mine is a old model ..i don't know which one..does it work whit all the models?? i hope it does lol.

thx in advance if you have any idea.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Nov 27, 2005)

so do yall all think that the ougiz will be entering a combo of buttons like the first game, i hope so, but what is up with the picz of naruto/sasuke and kakashi/gai colliding, and then haveing a mash contest, is that a special thing just for those charecters if one uses chidori/rasengan and dynamic entry at tha same time?


----------



## thizz (Nov 27, 2005)




----------



## CrAzY_AP (Nov 27, 2005)

damnit.... thought you were answerin my question....


----------



## Kaki (Nov 27, 2005)

Ok AP, those mashing things ARE for when various jutsu collide, they don't have to be the same justu..... 
The ougis will be combo style _SWEET_!!


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Nov 27, 2005)

yesss!!!! that is what i was hopeing.... well except for the fact that i suck at mashing, but at least no more mashing for ougis, it got to a point where i couldnt even use an ougi on my friend b/c he mashed so much faster


----------



## Kaki (Nov 27, 2005)

Yea, I just fought a guy at Anime USA that nearly always hit 45 and was frusterated he did't get 50....... 
Mashing won't matter too much, only if your justus collide....not a good thing any time....


----------



## Sasuto (Nov 27, 2005)

Sasuto said:
			
		

> ok thx
> 
> i was just wondering some things that i think you guys could answer, I need a flip-top , at first i wanted the slide card but i knew it could cause some trouble whit the tray so when i saw the flip-top that looks kind of easy to install, i really wanted it instead of the slide card. THE thing is that i don't know where to find one except for the ps2 slim..but mine is a old model ..i don't know which one..does it work whit all the models?? i hope it does lol.
> 
> thx in advance if you have any idea.



^^ ..please


----------



## Kaki (Nov 27, 2005)

Yea, it dose, on the site I got my slide card *(they work fine)* you could put in your version when you ordered one...... the sites should have info.....

BTW what do you all think of this screen?  It only has 41 squares! Total! Do you all think a carachter got cut......


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 27, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Yea, it dose, on the site I got my slide card *(they work fine)* you could put in your version when you ordered one...... the sites should have info.....
> 
> BTW what do you all think of this screen?  It only has 41 squares! Total! Do you all think a carachter got cut......


I think that they'll do what they did for the Gekitou Ninja Taisen games, and fill just place the person anywhere that there's room.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Nov 27, 2005)

hopefully two more boxes will come up that arnt already on there... but i dont know, also the box with the question mark might be a random select, and if thats true that would mean posably 2 people got cut, but hopefully those charecter slots just arnt shown at that pic


----------



## Kaki (Nov 27, 2005)

True, I hope the random button is taken by a charchter becose triangle serves as the random button, I am hopeful but not sure about a charachter just poping up at the bottom or top right.....


----------



## Chiru (Nov 27, 2005)

Maybe Yondaime is supposed to be a big suprise. ^_^ Remember, we only know who is in it because someone hacked the site.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 27, 2005)

True, could require data on the memory card form NH2, a code on the card game's card, in game completion, or something else....
Although it may be hinabi...


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Nov 27, 2005)

yeah i hope that it is hinabi that getz cut, or konohamaru.... just b/c i dont like little kidz...


----------



## Kaki (Nov 27, 2005)

It would possibly be konohamaru if one was cut, he's just not very interesting.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Nov 27, 2005)

yeah i dont like konohamaru but at least they can have some jutsuz for him, like sexy no-jutsu and some kinda of fire breathing one but what tha hell they gonna do for hinabi, she hasnt even been shown fighting


----------



## Kaki (Nov 27, 2005)

They take sucsussor Hinata form NH2 and change the appearence a bit, intant hanabi!!


----------



## Chiru (Nov 27, 2005)

I'd much prefer Hanabi being cut. They already have two, stronger, Hyuuga characters. Konohamaru on the other hand would be a mix of Naruto and Sarutobi, with a little of himself in the mix.


----------



## Sasuto (Nov 27, 2005)

Kakihara do you mean that i can take the flip top for the slim ps2 for my ps2 that is not slim and install it anyway and it could work? or your saying that i can find a flip top that is not for slim ps2 but for the original ps2 and install it and that it can work whit any old original version?


----------



## lapiz (Nov 28, 2005)

No one is being cut out.. The two charcters that are missing are Maito Naruto and young/ANBU Kakashi, who will probably be able to be selected after you choose Naruto or Kakashi..


----------



## Kaki (Nov 28, 2005)

yea, probalby so I just did't think it was so sure, btw are there any new translations for the new game mechanics....
Realy sasuto I am not sure what you are saying, so just heed my advice and get the fcuking slide card!


----------



## Sasuto (Nov 28, 2005)

dude, i dont wanna take the damn slide card why would i pay 20 buck for a stupid thing that could break the motor tray of my ps2??? ..if you don't know where i can find a flip top for my ps2 (that btw is NOT slim) then just don't answer i'll just ask someone else ..thx anyway..


----------



## Kaki (Nov 28, 2005)

1.  They are easy to use and you may not want to go for the cheepest you can find......
Works fine......
2. Here you go


----------



## Steel Guardian (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm curious, does the Flip-Top work with Older PS2 models?


----------



## Kaki (Nov 28, 2005)

Yea, I belive so......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Nov 28, 2005)

sorry to continue this conversation but useing the flip top still requires the boot disk right???... i might get a flip top just b/c itz a cool easy thing to get....


----------



## Kaki (Nov 28, 2005)

Yea it needs the swich disc too....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Nov 28, 2005)

damnit you answered it before i got to delete tha post... but you know thanks for answerin


----------



## Kaki (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm wondering when the next update will be, they still have a bit more than 20, and 24 days before the relese......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Nov 28, 2005)

the web site for NTH2 almost never updated, when the game was released there was still plenty of major charecters that wernt shown on the web site, so maybe they will stop updateing soon... hopefully not.... 

i still dont think i can pre-order it.... so broke, why!!!


----------



## Sasuto (Nov 28, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> 1.  They are easy to use and you may not want to go for the cheepest you can find......
> Works fine......
> 2. Here you go



On Sale Now!! Sale Ends 11-27-05 lol and we are the 28th


----------



## Kaki (Nov 28, 2005)

I thought you'd like that.......a day late and a doallar short......


----------



## Sasuto (Nov 28, 2005)

what a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) i hurted your feelings when i told you that i didn't want your freakin slide card bitch?


----------



## Kaki (Nov 28, 2005)

Oops, little man you made a typo.......
What do you all think about the extent of the customizations......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Nov 28, 2005)

Sasuto said:
			
		

> what a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) i hurted your feelings when i told you that i didn't want your freakin slide card bitch?


talkin shit on the internet is like running in the special olimpics.... even if you win your still a retard..... lol that is like the best saying ever.....


----------



## Kaki (Nov 28, 2005)

"Violently crush your already helpless enemy all at once!" I belive this may also be the slogan of the 2006 special olimpics.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Nov 28, 2005)

lol.... it might work.... for the nice staroid useing special kidz


----------



## Kaki (Nov 28, 2005)

Yea man, so funny, it dose apply realy well there....... 
24 days till NH3 Yea.......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Nov 28, 2005)

yeeeAHHH..... ap is out duce \/


----------



## Kaki (Nov 29, 2005)

What's up with the new ou ugi resengan that Jirai has?  It is a dence red ball, is that oodama?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Nov 29, 2005)

hummm good question..... im not sure that it is odama b/c oodama looked all huge in tha manga


----------



## Chiru (Nov 29, 2005)

Its just dark rasengan. Obito knows it too.


----------



## Chiru (Nov 29, 2005)

GITS-Fans

How'd you two miss that big update?







We need some people to translate the jutsu names!


----------



## Kaki (Nov 29, 2005)

I sure as Hell did't miss that last big update, I was just looking forward to the _next _one.....I'm addcited....
What is this dark rasengan?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Nov 29, 2005)

of course i didnt miss it!!! yeah some translations would be nice... but i cant do that shit, and i think the "dark" rasengan is just normal rasengan..... but dark... lol i dont know...


----------



## Chiru (Nov 29, 2005)

Are you joking? That rasengan Jiraiya is doing creates a gigantic explosion. Look at the pic I posted right next to the one of him catching someone with his "dark rasengan". It goes KABooooooOOOOOM!!! Use those mountains as a point of reference and.... O_O OMFGBBQWTF!!! Jiraiya better use that on an Akatsuki member. It would cement his status as most badass ninja ever!!!


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Nov 30, 2005)

Omg Jiraiya can do the rasengan in this version? Two more weeks (or less) and we'll have this magnificent game and to top it off the new Bleach ps2 rpg is gonna rock 2!


----------



## bebong (Nov 30, 2005)

cool man!! I gotta buy it... My thirst for this is more than ever


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Nov 30, 2005)

*Two questions...
What do you guys think of the chances they release it a few days early so we can all have it by christmas if we do rush delivery?
and
What do you think our chances are of getting one of those limited edition Naruto figures with our preorders? do you think Lik-sang or play-asia will have any of those? 

yeah i know thats 3 questions, go ahead sue me i dont have sh*t anywayz lol. *


----------



## Illidin (Nov 30, 2005)

I think chances are pretty good.It's Naruto, gotta get 'em out for kids to open by x-mas  . 
I have never once gotten my pre-order items in my history of pre-ordering Naruto games:sad :sad :sad. Funny thing is I have ordered of both sites before...so can't help ya with that one .


----------



## Splyte (Nov 30, 2005)

im definantly getting this but i was wondering if this is the right swap disc version i need? if not where do i get the newest version
Link removed


----------



## Kaki (Nov 30, 2005)

Yea, that looks fine....there are still 22 days till the relece......


----------



## Chiru (Nov 30, 2005)

22 days... T_T I need updates to sustain my needs for NH3!!!!


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Nov 30, 2005)

well it seemz im going to finally get to pre order the game for my x-mas present... along with , it says that it workz with ps2 importz but im kinda scared it wont....


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 30, 2005)

Masamunenissay said:
			
		

> Omg Jiraiya can do the rasengan in this version? Two more weeks (or less) and we'll have this magnificent game and to top it off the new Bleach ps2 rpg is gonna rock 2!


Ummm...the Rasengan was Jiraiya ultimate in the last game.  He even had a real-time Rasengan.


----------



## Illidin (Nov 30, 2005)

LOL, I try and make a triumphant return to this thread and i'm welcomed with a negative rep ing. Anywho...I hope poor Jiraiya gets some of his lag time cut down  almost all his hits including his quick jutsu had waaay too much lag.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Nov 30, 2005)

yeah that update made me cry... i was like what!!! update yes!!! and then bam new pic of tha sound 4... broke down and cried :' (


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Nov 30, 2005)

man all the adults have the best specials


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Nov 30, 2005)

hellz yes they do, i hope jiraiya wont be as slow as he was in NTH2... not to mension he ran like a little fairy.... i actually thought it was funny as shit


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Nov 30, 2005)

Man i want to play as Hinata but I haven't seen any pics of her at all


----------



## Kaki (Nov 30, 2005)

Well, you'll just have to wait, if you played two, she won't be very different at all.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Nov 30, 2005)

i dont really care about playin as hinata, i mean she is a cool chick in all but im all about the elderz, like all the hokages, anko and kiba!!! i wonder if hinta will have her little water training move from the fillerz


----------



## Kaki (Nov 30, 2005)

I think she will not, Kiba is an elder?!!!
I think a real update is coming up on the main site........


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Nov 30, 2005)

In the 4th game (other series) she had the Divination attack for some reason


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Nov 30, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> I think she will not, Kiba is an elder?!!!
> I think a real update is coming up on the main site........


no i ment i am look forward to the elderz, and then kiba.... you might already know this... just makein fun of my typo :'"" ( but o well

i really hope an update is comein.... damn i have to do h/w but am drawn to tha comp!!!!


----------



## Kaki (Nov 30, 2005)

Sorry, that was my mistake reading.......
Yes, You can't resist the temtation....._the updates_....


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Nov 30, 2005)

In my book it's Hinata>All
But then again most would know this


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Nov 30, 2005)

lol yeah i have my alarm set to go off every hour during my sleep so i can get up and check the updates......

just kiddin... that is a good idea though


----------



## Kaki (Nov 30, 2005)

Yea, I just can't sleep......not much turns up on google serches btw...
I should be studying now......


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Nov 30, 2005)

CrAzY_AP said:
			
		

> lol yeah i have my alarm set to go off every hour during my sleep so i can get up and check the updates......
> 
> just kiddin... that is a good idea though


LOL good idea cept I sleep during the day and I'm up all night (reason?)


----------



## Kaki (Nov 30, 2005)

How can you be nocturnal?


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Nov 30, 2005)

I honostly have no idea
Probably from Raw camping


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Nov 30, 2005)

ok im done talkin...... time to burn some cdz so i can get chamillionairez new cd sound of revenge!!! if no one listenz to rap/ chamillionaire im sorry.... itz just so great... hopefully i will have a dream about NTH3 tonight.....


----------



## Kaki (Nov 30, 2005)

Yea, I don't remember by (NH3) Dreams.........
I belive we shall see the updates tomorrow......


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Nov 30, 2005)

I always have nightmares lol and they're always completely random


----------



## Chiru (Nov 30, 2005)

I can't wait for this game! Can you believe they even considered that to be a site update? Who do you want to play most as? For me its: Anko, Asuma, Kurenai, Shodai, Nidaime, and Konohamaru.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Nov 30, 2005)

Man anticipation is overflowing


----------



## Kaki (Nov 30, 2005)

I anticipate all of the new charachters but mostly kimimaro, anko, asuma, sasuke, the 4th, and Gaara with his full shukaku.......


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm gonna be Hinata and kick gaara's ass
that's what he gets for beating up naruto


----------



## Kaki (Nov 30, 2005)

Oh my, you mean fighting the computer?  Of course, I will too becose she is a 'weaker' charachter in the game and I showes more skill on my part....
I can't carry on the the conversation, I'm not as nocturnal as you.....


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Nov 30, 2005)

Sleep young one, the sand man gaara is gonna send you on a dream!


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Nov 30, 2005)

still have not gone to sleep as planned!!!! just wanted to say... cant wait to play as the 4th kimmimaro, jiraiya, anko, azuma, and 1st 2nd hokage, and kiba... i huess thatz about the big ones... but really everyone....


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Nov 30, 2005)

yea I wanna play as the yellow flash


----------



## Kaki (Nov 30, 2005)

Yea, I hope that Kiba turns into the big 2 headed dog in game........


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Nov 30, 2005)

Kiba should make a move like Getsuga Tenshou (Ichigo from Bleach)


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Nov 30, 2005)

CrAzY_AP said:
			
		

> well it seemz im going to finally get to pre order the game for my x-mas present... along with , it says that it workz with ps2 importz but im kinda scared it wont....


*yeah i thought about getting that but then i know how much i'm a f*ck up so i got the slim tool and put that in my ps2 all i can do is hope it works. I got the slide card for the original just in case. *


----------



## Kaki (Nov 30, 2005)

Yup, a nice slide card always works well for me......


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Nov 30, 2005)

How long will it take to ship from lik-sang.com?


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 1, 2005)

*the game? cuz they dont sell the slide cards*


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 1, 2005)

yea the game, I already know where to get Swapmagic


----------



## JonnyCake (Dec 1, 2005)

New vids. The first is orgasmic!


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 1, 2005)

Make love to me Johhny Cake!!!!
Thanx for the vids


Edit:How do they play?


----------



## JonnyCake (Dec 1, 2005)

UzumakiHyuugaRendan said:
			
		

> Make love to me Johhny Cake!!!!
> Thanx for the vids
> 
> 
> Edit:How do they play?




You have to click a lot, took me about 10 times before it would start working. But the first vid should work after a bit.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 1, 2005)

everytime I try to open it with Realplayer it says the server can't be reached or some crap like that


----------



## Seany (Dec 1, 2005)

aww not working for me either


----------



## Illidin (Dec 1, 2005)

No luck :sad, I had the same prob when the Uzumaki Ninden site put up new vids .


----------



## Illidin (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG!!! That vid was awesome...it was nice to actually see the game run (15 sec vid just didn't cut-it ) and that RPG mode...damn!, had to change the shorts after seeing that .


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 1, 2005)

This vid is proof of how much this gmae will pwn GNT4.


----------



## The Transporter (Dec 1, 2005)

OMGWTFBBQ11!!?!!?!

So, yeah, they NH3 developer's actually decided to LISTEN to what people wanted....and then decided to give us 135% more?

This is DEFINETLY my first import buy lol...


Highlights:

Drunk Lee
Butterfly Choji
Mini-Shukaku Gaara
1 and 2 Kage's(Of course lol..)
Jiraya's Shin-Rasengan
Kyubbi 2 Naruto's combo
oh, and the 1st Nuke Jutsu lol...(Well, nuke, or mountain lol)

You see, that's the thing I like about this series. They feel free to speculate on different character's techniques, all within the confines of logical things already shown....

So yeah, this is gonna be bad-ass lol...

BTW< what was up with that freaky possesed Ino near the beginning?!

-Simon


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 1, 2005)

If this has Deidara and he has #18..... he's gonna be my fav


----------



## Kaki (Dec 1, 2005)

Deidara will not be in it.......


----------



## Illidin (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea :sad ,it would have been nice to get a couple newer manga characters but thanks to those wonderful fillers we got screwed out of atleast a couple of them sneaking in. Damn anime...why'd you have to catch up so fast .


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 1, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Deidara will not be in it.......


Next game has to have him
anyway that movie rocks, Hinata is so kawai!!!! and rpg is totally free roam


----------



## Splyte (Dec 1, 2005)

plz someone tell me what version of swap magic you have and what it looks like, also im super excited about all the ingame jutsus and power stuggle stuff.


----------



## Illidin (Dec 1, 2005)

My swap magic is ver. 2.0 and if you mean what the cover on the disc is...its like ummm it's kinda like an X blue from upper left to bottom right and white from upper right to bottom left and in the middle from left to right they are mixing together, sorry if thats not the best description ever :S .


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 1, 2005)

Itachi's special is the rape, huge explosion badass
Jiraiya's rasengan is crazy too
Mokuton justu is ok I guess
2000 rendan is good
Hinata is the ownage
Rpg mode rocks!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 1, 2005)

RPG mode looks like to could be very hard.....
It looks like Orochi's summon special starts with a short vid then goes into the in game summon, or dose the summon come after the special.....how dose it work?


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 1, 2005)

I think you summon with a short vid after you put in the buttom combo, then you push certain buttons to pull off a move with it in real time and they can dodge


----------



## Seany (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG!! this game looks just too good, it beats gnt4 by far! the best naruto game ever made! and naruto jutsu at the beggining was just awesome


----------



## Kaki (Dec 1, 2005)

I realy liked where Lee did a combo or Jutsu? against gain and the camera angle was circleing, and near the beggining when sasuke beat up naruto, before they were cc2 and Kyubi, just like at the Valley of the end........


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 1, 2005)

that part where sasuke beat up naruto before was like what naruto actually did to sasuke


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 1, 2005)

*WOW!! that video rules all, the only thing better is me being able to pull all of that off. Yeah so i upgraded my shipping to 2 days and just payed the extra money for it. I want it soon as possible. I hope it comes in early like GNT4 then i can have it even earlier. Damn im torn over the first person to pick...DAMN IT!!*


----------



## Kaki (Dec 1, 2005)

I KNOW, it was weird.....maby sharingan, I'm just glad that they had it in......


----------



## kakashi1234 (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow this game looks freaking awesome by look of the gameplay and everything.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea, the best shot of good old' kawarimi fighting is kimi vs. gaara.....


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 1, 2005)

Welll...It is official....

I have converted to NH 3. Screw what anyone says, this game will rape GNT 4, and then for laughs just stick it in one more time.

The only thing that will make this perfect is if they fixed the balance issues of the second game. Like people being over powered and the ability to whore the Dynamic Entry and such. If they fixed that then....Well....Christmas is going to rock so much.

I'll be going over my friends too with his digital camera. So I can have a bunch of play videos and special videos for all the characters (I'll be there for 3 entire days, and knowing us, we will have everyone by the first night). So unless somone beats me to it I promise to definatly post some videos up for the first time.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 1, 2005)

Man, you do rock shadeless, good to see a convert, somwhat at least.....the game will be a bit more balaced I think, at least on different tiers......
I can't wait to see your vids.....


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 1, 2005)

I still don't know how long it will take from lik-sang.com
You guys know?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 1, 2005)

I don't realy know, but you can select a particular expidited shipping at lik sang or play asia, I'm going for max speed......


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 1, 2005)

*I'm excited about this game, then again im excited about every naruto game...I'll get them all regardless if its ps2, gc, hell even xbox 360. The game is only 2 plays? i've never played the NH series?*


----------



## Kaki (Dec 1, 2005)

"only 2 plays" What?!!
Yea they are only on PS2, GC, and GB or DS.......


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 1, 2005)

_*lmao, sorry i meant 2 players, i have a bad habit of not paying attention to what i type*_


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 1, 2005)

what's 2 plays?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea, I have a bad habbit of reading misleading typos in this tread....


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 1, 2005)

_*i corrected it and said 2 players instead of 2 plays, oh yeah good for you stuff happens. *_


----------



## Kaki (Dec 1, 2005)

What I realy like about this vid is after a clip of Oro's snake, when CS2 Sasuke jumps up then dose a justu in the air!!!!!! This is realy significant becouse air-justus are rare and sweet!


----------



## Steel Guardian (Dec 1, 2005)

Ah. The Perfect Christmas Gift. (One of)


----------



## Kaki (Dec 1, 2005)

Yes, it should arrive just in time, if you get the max shipping that is, its a conspiracy to boost shipping cost.....


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 1, 2005)

When do you choose what type of shipping?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG!!!! im back what a great day.... asian culture club festaval at school... sweet.... got tha new chamillionaire... really sweet... new manga chapter, new vidz!!! holy shit skeet skeet like a water hoes, im still waiting for the vidz to dl!!! where did yall get them, im haveing some trouble with the website...

you select the shipping wile you are confirming/buying the game, also i used lik-sang for both games... i forgot but i thiunk it takes 2-3 weekz for free shippin....


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 1, 2005)

Here is hoping they pull a GNT on Play-asia and ship it days earlier so that it can arrive to people for the holidays. Granted I doubt they care in japan so much as we would here but, here is hoping.

And is it just me or does it seem like alot of the RPG mode is being taken from out of the 30 minute anime that comes with it? So long as I get to RP all the way to Naruto vs. Sasuke I am happy. Not to mention all the ingame jutsu's are insane. The pictures of Gaara useing Sabaku SouSou and Neji even in video showing off the 64 Hands in game. Will be interesting to see how they have the new "Press Down Down X" to do one thing or another.

Guess now it is just a waiting game but I am more hyped for this more then I ever was for GNT now that I know it is giving all the things I wanted.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 1, 2005)

UzumakiHyuugaRendan- i answered your questionz on my post at tha end of page, 24

and all you people that are lovin this game and itz video join tha FC in my sig!!!!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 1, 2005)

It looks like it says down down O to me, I suppose it may be a stage change like in the first one but I am not sure......


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea the vid is beastly man, I want to see Itachi's specials like crazy


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 1, 2005)

i wonder what itachiz moves will be, im hopeing they dont keep the charecterz that really havent got new moves with the same moves.. that would suck


----------



## Kaki (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea, I did't see too much in the vid, but it was just what I was hoping for and more!! 
And, uzumaki, you post offten and thats great but could you please but some spoiler tags around your sig.....and the fucking fuzzy bird naruto thing.......


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL sure since your the second person to say that


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 1, 2005)

lol i laphed my ass off tha first time i saw tha sasuke bird, but after that i was like damn that bird is scarin me, lol


----------



## Kaki (Dec 1, 2005)

Thank you its great and all but it is soo big, you have done a service to all threads in which you frequent.......


----------



## Kaki (Dec 1, 2005)

Indeed, and feel free to discuss it too......not much of that going on yet.......


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 1, 2005)

Any word on alternate costumes/alternate versions of characters?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 1, 2005)

not that iv heard... but i alwayz felt that alternate costumes were alwayz kinda lame in NTH... just different colorz which could some times be cool, not not most of tha time


----------



## mistergin (Dec 1, 2005)

shadeless your av rocks, GiR FTW!


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 1, 2005)

Damn I wanted another version of Hinata but I guess not


----------



## Chiru (Dec 1, 2005)

I love the video. The only thing more that I could wish for is post-timeskip characters. At least Naruto, Sakura, Deidara, Gaara, and Sasori.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 1, 2005)

God yes I want post timeskip, but next game will have them for sure


----------



## Kaki (Dec 1, 2005)

That's true, it dose follow the anime mainly so it would't have many updates if it threw the time skip in already.......
Naruto and Kakashi may have alternate versions, AnBU Kakashi and gai outfit naruto......


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea Maito Naruto and Anbu Kakashi are the only ones I know


----------



## Kaki (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea, and Hanabi should be very much like Hinata, I belive she will be sucsussor Hinata from NH2, more or less.....


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 1, 2005)

meh I just don't like Hanabi for what she did to Hinata


----------



## Kaki (Dec 1, 2005)

Don't worry about the short vid it was not nearly as impressive as the first, but use internet explorer and wmp and keep refeshing it.........should work


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 1, 2005)

yeah you really dont need to see tha first ones mutch, so your not missin mutch


----------



## Kaki (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea, its all about the 3ed main one........it is has soo much.......
Where do you think that frame of the physical kyubi fits in?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 1, 2005)

what do you mean??? like when do you think you become the one tailed demond form of naruto in game???


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 1, 2005)

*all the first video does is piss you off, what was it like 15 secs of tease...the full version however is greatness!!

Three questions for all the import ps2 players:
1)whos the first character you're going to pick
2&3)How is the Uzumaki Ninden game? Is it worth the buy?  *


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 1, 2005)

1)Hinata.... duh
2)No idea
3)See 2


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 1, 2005)

it dependz on who the starting charecterz are..... also i dont really know mutch about UN except it has nice graphicz and cool lookin fighting, but the trasnslation thing would be to mutch in an rpg.... so i didnt buy it


----------



## Illidin (Dec 1, 2005)

1) Shodaime
2&3) To be honest, I really liked it but if it wasn't a Naruto themed game it serioulsy wouldn't be worth the buy. So it all depends on how much you like the license I guess =/. The RPG mode for this game is the way Uzumaki Ninden should have been.


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 1, 2005)

*That works i guess i'll just hold off on it. I havent heard of one person extremely excited about Uzumaki Ninden and i guess there is a reason why. Thanks for saving me the money because i have no self control...As i always say, its a slippery slope.*


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 1, 2005)

join Narutimate hero FC!!!!!!!


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL shameless self promotion


----------



## Illidin (Dec 1, 2005)

^ LMAO...no shame in that.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea, GO NH FC!!  Those are the starting charachters, first I think I will be.....Kiba I need to know If he transforms in game after his 2 headed dog special......


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 1, 2005)

................


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL invisible posts


----------



## Kaki (Dec 1, 2005)

Shame on you Uzumaki! You should at least put someting in the ruthless spam.......
I just love sasukes new grabs.......


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm gonna unlock Gaara then beat down my friend when he uses him MUWAHAHAHA


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 1, 2005)

ahhhh umm who do i want to play first.... kiba.... choji..... kimimaru.... who is that on the 3rd row up on tha left???

i believe the reason only few join the FC is b/c it doesnt count up postz.... who tha fuck gives a shit what your rank is.... itz just a damn forum!!!


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 1, 2005)

I think Kurenai, maybe Kin Tsuchi


----------



## Kaki (Dec 1, 2005)

Thats ten ten on the left of the full row, there is somwhat less order than on the select screen for NH2 but it is still there.......


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL who neg repped me?


----------



## Illidin (Dec 1, 2005)

I'll be once again forced to keep it in my pants and not give VS. mode a glance until i've unlocked everyone  .


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 1, 2005)

Why keep it in? Let the beast roam free!


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 1, 2005)

Well with Gaara not being a starting character -cries at this- I will more then likely be using Kimimaro first, followed by Rock Lee, Sakon, Tayuya, and go down the list.

And good news! I actually found all the things I needed for my digital camera so I can definatly have videos posted with everyone....Well..If I get it the first day the day the game comes out for those that want to see specials and what not (Granted my skills in NH 2 suck so at the moment, it would definatly more then likely be a full nothing but special video). But, I'm sure a full day of dedication can take care of that.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 1, 2005)

Is the fighting anything like budokai 3? (last fighting game I played) if it is then this will be fun, at that game very hard was so fun to play


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 1, 2005)

dont know... neva played that game, and cant wait to see some vidz ShadelessNyght


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 1, 2005)

Most people like to compare it to super smash brothers with a bit more things to do. The controls are alot more simple, but since it is 1v1 it is much more fast paced. Not to mention the whole Super Aspect.

And Wow, I got Neg Rep because of my Moogle Sig. Poor Mr. Moogle, he did nothing wrong.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 1, 2005)

random neg rep on me 2 lol


----------



## Illidin (Dec 1, 2005)

This game plays pretty close to SSB just without fast falls and L-cancels some characters can kind of wave dash but it's more the MVC type. GNT is right up your ally if you like Budokai.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 1, 2005)

I still think this game looks way better than GNT


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 1, 2005)

if GNT did what people wanted then they would have a fighting chance. But yeah other then for button input it is in no way really like Budokai.

And on an off note. Yay for new sig and Avatar. Figured it was time for the monthly change.


----------



## Illidin (Dec 1, 2005)

ooh it is .


----------



## Chiru (Dec 1, 2005)

Stop spamming please... :sad


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 1, 2005)

Are we really spamming? ~Not Spam
Anyway what are the basic moves that all characters have?


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 1, 2005)

Chiru said:
			
		

> Stop spamming please... :sad



We aren't spamming....At best it was answering a question of what the game play was like with side conversation added within the same post.

And as for the basic move questions. I coudln't tell you all that much now. From NH 2 they did a good job mixing combo's and real time jutsu's right off the back into various things. I can try and see if I can upload the Combo Epic Video I have from off Shi-shirendan.com that used to be up. That shows alot of good moves into different specials.

Only reason I can't fully tell you is NH 3 seems to have updated every one of their characters when it comes to in game moves. Originally not many people had in game charge Jutsu's (Jiraiya maybe, but the main user was ANBU Kakashi). Now you have Chidori from Sasuke, Rasengan from Naruto and Super Rasengan from Jiraiya. And alot of other moves like Sabaku Sousou and 64 Hands of Hakke have been added in game as well. Not to mention the sound 5 who have just about everyone of their jutsu's under the sun available to use in combo's.


----------



## Spidey (Dec 1, 2005)

God damn I am so happy I found a place near me that sells imports. cannot wait for this. I didn't play either of the other two, but this one just looks too kick ass to pass up. Now all I need to do is order that swap magic thing...


----------



## Illidin (Dec 2, 2005)

If I could add to what shadeless said, every characters basic attacks/strings are pretty much just Circle with a corresponding direction...such as O,O,O,>+O or ^+O,O, although it's all the same input the moves do look unique to the characters style.That may seem extremely simple but when you throw in items for cancels or use any other advance tactic it really does shoot the lvl of play up quite a bit. 
A characters quick justu's (specials) are usually (not always) but usually destributed with one being a real-time cinematic combo of some kind and the other being a pretty decent damage single attack. All this of course could change with the addition of a combo meter...those buggers have been known to change games in the past .


----------



## Chillin (Dec 2, 2005)

Next week I'm going to go to a store I know that sells import games and see if I can plop down money for this game and Ninja Taisen 4 (even though it's already out). I'll just get both when NH3 comes out.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 2, 2005)

Oh man Dream Rematch: Hinata vs Neji
I'm gonna love kickin his ass


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 2, 2005)

Managed to upload the Combo Epic video (hopefully did it right with using You send it).
Combo Epic Video!


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 2, 2005)

Good vid, music was good too


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 2, 2005)

CrAzY_AP said:
			
		

> ahhhh umm who do i want to play first.... kiba.... choji..... kimimaru.... who is that on the 3rd row up on tha left???
> 
> i believe the reason only few join the FC is b/c it doesnt count up postz.... who tha fuck gives a shit what your rank is.... itz just a damn forum!!!


says the one with a Genin rank.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 2, 2005)

LOL I don't think posts matter that much either, but I wan to be a Seniore member so I can get a big Ava

After seeing the specials for NH2 I can see why NH3 is so much better

Who will you guys whoop on first?

1)Neji
2)Hanabi
3)Konohamaru
4)Sakura
5)Sasuke


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm gonna ''whoop'' on sasuke first whit naruto!


----------



## Belbwadous (Dec 2, 2005)

Anyone knows where I could buy a japanese ps2 at a good price?I'm seriously thinking of getting this game.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 2, 2005)

Does anyone know what the first song was in the combo video?


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 2, 2005)

Sasuto said:
			
		

> I'm gonna ''whoop'' on sasuke first whit naruto!


_*I'LL GIVE YOU 2 HELL YEAHS ON THAT ONE!! I cant stand that guy. Then its gonna be Neji vs whoever random select(more than likely my bros cuz they will want to play) picks...damn i cant wait. Naruto will definitly be the first person i pick, gotta love him. *_


----------



## Kaki (Dec 2, 2005)

Nice combo vid I can't wait till you can put up the one with NH3.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 2, 2005)

SeruraRenge said:
			
		

> says the one with a Genin rank.


i know man... i would have so many postz if they counted FC postz... but i dont care... i like talkin in FC this is really the only out of FC thread i post on


----------



## Kaki (Dec 2, 2005)

Yea, I love doutou's 3ed ougi trap, too bad he's getting cut.......


----------



## Kaki (Dec 2, 2005)

Bumbed.....I was just playing one for a bit and the gameplay is soooo slow, but it is realy sweet how the feathers fly around if you do a special after the kabuto assist with orochi.....and how you can do justus without using chakara--just doing a combo.....and dynamic entry was not so *BROKEN*......


----------



## Pakkun93 (Dec 2, 2005)

If there was a Naruto RPG coming out in the U.S, o man...the world may go crazy, ( me too)


----------



## Kaki (Dec 2, 2005)

There is a cosiderable RPG/adventure mode to this game, its used to unlock most of the charachtes and folows the sasuke get evil arc and its own storyline, the best rpg yet....


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 3, 2005)

cbot said:
			
		

> Anyone knows where I could buy a japanese ps2 at a good price?I'm seriously thinking of getting this game.


_*Every site i've been to checking for import ps2 prices never really seem to be "good" to me. I mean you already know you're going to pay more for an import system than you would for new US one. I would recommend just getting a swap magic disc set with slide card and/or slimtool, depending on which ps2 you already have. The combo between the two is only about 30 bucks. I got all three items, the Swap Magic discs, slide card, and slim tool plus two day shipping for about 40/45 bucks. I plan to use the slim tool but the slide card is for a back up plan cuz i also have the original ps2. With the extra money you save you can use to buy this game and a couple other imports instead of spending it on the system alone. Heres a couple sites you can check out to make your region 1 ps2 play imports...
*_


Link removed


----------



## Illidin (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks for the neg rep, Chiru. I can only assume it was you since all it says is "spam.".  Hope you feel special now.:moon 

cbot, unless you got money to burn you really should go with either Slide card or fliptop


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 3, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Bumbed.....I was just playing one for a bit and the gameplay is soooo slow, but it is realy sweet how the feathers fly around if you do a special after the kabuto assist with orochi.....and how you can do justus without using chakara--just doing a combo.....and dynamic entry was not so *BROKEN*......


wait you talkin about NTH2???


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 3, 2005)

I love getting neg repped for spam I didn't do!

Anyway what are you talkin bout Ap?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 3, 2005)

im tryin to figure out what  Kakihara was talkin about in his post that i quoted


----------



## BattousaiMS (Dec 3, 2005)

I have a few friends who have preordered the game in Japan. According to them from what they have seen in the beta version in PS 2 shows it looks freaking sweet. 

Anyway, I noticed something funny in the game however. Apparently in normal stage Naruto can only use kage shuriken but wouldn't that be Sasuke's technique according to almost all jutsu databases? It's funny to see it on naruto's section. But the game play is indeed great, apparently the combos are good also and much more enjoyable then some of the jutsus. So I guess how complicated the game play has become.

It's kinda like the evolution of fighting games, at first we had SF and MK which were mainly special moves above all and now they turned into games like MK: Deception where combo's and fighting styles own all, making it a much harder games with plenty of style switches. NH3 isn't exactly like them but it shows that they are on that path also, i wonder how NH4 will be after it. So anyway, look for combos to be more effective in NH3 then the previous versions, cuz only that may lead to to pwning most of your competitors swiftly while showing your skills in the game.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 3, 2005)

yes i just cant wait to see what the gamplay/jutsu system is really like, im tired of watchin and hearin about it, i need to play it!!!


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 3, 2005)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what the first song was in the combo video?


You mean the "Shining" one that ended with Kiba doing Gatsuuga?  I need to know what it is called too, cause I want to use that song for a One Piece AMV.


----------



## Illidin (Dec 3, 2005)

CrAzY_AP said:
			
		

> wait you talkin about NTH2???



Not that it matters anymore but I think he was saying by "I was just playing *one*" that he dusted off the first game and was playing that .

As for that song in the vid I thought the name was "Shining" LOL, it's been used in a couple other combo vids i've seen...really good song  .


----------



## Kaki (Dec 3, 2005)

Yea I was talking abou t NH1, and #3 is called evoluton at least in that vid.....
Yea, they may still only have 2 justus but combos are more advanced and visualy apealing, but if some of those are combos they look hard to kawarimi, like justus combos of NHone.......


----------



## Zenou (Dec 3, 2005)

Alright, I've made a wiki page for NNH3 as requested.

Mini How To Install Fonts Tutorial


----------



## Chiru (Dec 3, 2005)

I love how people I got neg-repped by n00bs for asking them to cut down the spam when the post directly above mine WAS in fact spam.

Anyways, I'm looking forward to being Asuma, Kurenai, and Anko. They need to have cool supers!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 3, 2005)

Yes, those are the new charachters  I have been most concerned about, I had no doubt of the sound 4 and cs2 sasuke and kyubi naruto being good, but the first 2 hokages looked good, so its promising......


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 3, 2005)

Yea Nidaime and Shodaime have kick-ass looking specials


----------



## Kaki (Dec 3, 2005)

Yea, and has anyone seen the short vid where it looks like mashing, is that a justu cancel again?


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 3, 2005)

You mean the one that was like 15 seconds? If so then yea it kinda looks like it


----------



## Id (Dec 3, 2005)

Did you guys like the other two games before it?


----------



## Zenou (Dec 3, 2005)

Personally I didn't. Way too much button mashing.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 3, 2005)

Id said:
			
		

> Did you guys like the other two games before it?


Yeah.  I still play NH2.

Strangely enough, NH1 was more violent than NH2 (Oro's pain genjutsu looked like blood instead of purple lines)


----------



## Kaki (Dec 3, 2005)

True, my friend was up set that they toned that down, and sasuke's cursed seal attack did't black out they showed him breaking their arms......


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 3, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> True, my friend was up set that they toned that down, and sasuke's cursed seal attack did't black out they showed him breaking their arms......


Here are the changes in edits I noticed

1.  Not only does Oro's pain genjutsu was a red background with red blood shooting out everywhere, it mad a gushing noise when it all burst out at the end.

2.  The edit yur friend noticed

3.  When Zabuza uses Kirigakure to get behind them and slash them, it shows in the first game a red background with him slicing the opponent (like he *did* to Kakashi)

4.  Now this is a cool one.  In the first game, when Zabuza used Suiton:  Seiryuudan no Jutsu, it showed a cut of him in the middle of the screen rapidly doing the seals b4 using it.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 3, 2005)

damn, yall realize so mutch.... im gonna have to go and watch he vid a few more times....


----------



## Kaki (Dec 3, 2005)

Well, we are talking about changes form NH to NH2......
And sakura's foot stomp, and Sasuke's fire darts, and Kakashi's beat up bushins......


----------



## Illidin (Dec 3, 2005)

I was just re-watching the vid (for the 100th time)  and noticed a blue effect was added to the KnJ during the Gaara Vs. Kimi part, anyone else notice that? It kind of looked like they were getting life back but the quality is so low it's tough to tell.


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 3, 2005)

Illidin said:
			
		

> Anyway I was just re-watching the vid (for the 100th time)  and noticed a blue effect was added to the KnJ during the Gaara Vs. Kimi part, anyone else notice that? It kind of looked like they were getting life back but the quality is so low it's tough to tell.


_*I thought i was the only one that has sat and drooled over this video as it repeats in my mediaplayer over and over again. Come on dec 22nd WHEW!!*_


----------



## Kaki (Dec 3, 2005)

I'm 99% sure that that's Kimi and Gaara's?  Kawarimi blue glow....


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 4, 2005)

Is shino any good in these games? I'm a closet shino fan lol


----------



## Kaki (Dec 4, 2005)

Yea, he's OK, but not great......
And check out Orochi before his special in that longer vid--he has like a sparkly ring, and It seems that he freezes in positon for a sec, and its his 1st special, so this may be a decision making delay, to make it a summon special or not.....what do you think?


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 4, 2005)

Could anyone posts these videos with all the changes and what not? Like with GNT, I decided not to get the first one because I figured it would be worth it. But from what you guys are saying do you think you could post up anything?


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 4, 2005)

UzumakiHyuugaRendan said:
			
		

> Is shino any good in these games? I'm a closet shino fan lol


Meh.  He's okay,  He has decent stats, and he can suck chakra.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 4, 2005)

ShadelessNyght said:
			
		

> Could anyone posts these videos with all the changes and what not? Like with GNT, I decided not to get the first one because I figured it would be worth it. But from what you guys are saying do you think you could post up anything?


He he, Ok there are many differences between GTN and NH, and well, GTN dose upgrades rather poorly........
So if you mean all the specials and justus of the new charachters.....the game comes out 12-22, check back after then, there are too many from NH to NH2....


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 4, 2005)

Yeah I figured as much as even from NH2 to 3 they are doing everything they can to upgrade. But based off that do you guys believe I should spend the money to pick up NH1?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 4, 2005)

WTF!!? NO! _I _only paid like 15-20$ for it and it *not *worth anyting if you are getting NH3......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 4, 2005)

dont get NTH1... if you cant wait to play one of the games i recomend NTH2.... i still play it, itz a sweet game, but NTH3 is going to be like 3 times great (i think...) so if your broke then only buy NTH3 if you got some spendin money be a good fan and get both, lol

i went back and played NTH1 after you said it was slow Kakihara, and wow.... so boring and slow paced....


----------



## Kaki (Dec 4, 2005)

Yea, the slow chakara charging, and shurikens out of their back back, ect. ect.
There is no need to get NH2 anymore, spend the money to playaround with Uzumaki ninden or get a _slime controller_........


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 4, 2005)

or a cool clear blue import case for your ps2!!! i think i might.... or i might just get the flip top b/c itz cheaper.... decisionz decisionz


----------



## Kaki (Dec 4, 2005)

Hmmmm how do you all like that delay before Oro's specal? What do you think it means....
And Nidaime's 20 hit combo!


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 4, 2005)

i just watched the vid and was wonderin the same thing about that delay, i dont think itz anything big... maybe an accadent, lol.... and damn i wish it showed more of the 20 hit combo you only see like 6 of the hitz


----------



## Kaki (Dec 4, 2005)

Yea, it must be an element, like when sasuke flames up Kakashi.....
I think it may be significant, like decision making.......


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 5, 2005)

What new vid? Where?


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 5, 2005)

Oi, do I need a jap memory card to save the game?


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 5, 2005)

No, memory cards are region-free.  Just like the GBA and DS.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 5, 2005)

Thank god  I don't need a new memory card


----------



## Illidin (Dec 5, 2005)

I didn't notice any lag on Oro's movement, seemed about the same as in 2. I don't think we have to worry about any ougi start-up delay since that's something that leveled the field a bit.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 5, 2005)

Hehehe what's ougi? I've never played any of the games before so I don't know the basics


----------



## Illidin (Dec 5, 2005)

Specials/supers/hypers/overdrives whatever you wanna say ...LOL, it's where all the cinematic magic happens .


----------



## Kaki (Dec 5, 2005)

I'll have to check it out in NH2 but it looked suspisious to me......


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 5, 2005)

any new updates on NH3?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 5, 2005)

Unfortunatly, no.....we are just left with the 'long' vid.......I wish to see an actual full fight vid next.....or atleast some more charachters.......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 5, 2005)

yeah we need a video of bandia showing the gamn off at a convention, thatz what they did for GNT4....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 5, 2005)

sorry for the double post but... new update


----------



## Demonic_Ice (Dec 5, 2005)

Wow, I just the recent update. The graphic looks amazing!! So glad that Shizune and Kabuto got specials ^^


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 5, 2005)

yeah kabutoz lookz pretty sweet, hopefully their in game fighting will be good as well, also in game two headed dog for kiba!!! and big assss choujii!!!


----------



## Demonic_Ice (Dec 5, 2005)

lol, I curious about shizune specials ^^


----------



## Chiru (Dec 5, 2005)

Kabuto's special looks uber! OMG! Shizune has her jounin outfit. Could it mean they will all have multiple costumes? *hopes for post-timeskip unlockables* The graphics in Temari's look REALLLy good. Kankurou...meh. But Kabuto and Shizune! Wow...


----------



## Kaki (Dec 5, 2005)

So fucking great, thats all I've been hoping and wodering about.....


> *hopes for post-timeskip unlockables*


* NO.*
Her outfit has just been upgraded to the Jounin one, not an alternate.........


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 5, 2005)

yeah fo real they do look pretty, i dont think post-time skip... it just happened so soon in tha manga, but you know, keep your hopez up!!! 

and i have no idea what shizune is doing Demonic_Ice, lookz cool though!! gooo piggy!!


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 5, 2005)

lol i tried to say no nice and easy but Kakihara was like NO... sad but true


----------



## Kaki (Dec 5, 2005)

Yup, thats how it is......  You can't realy ask for more after this update....
Do you all think they went too far with the chouji summon......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 5, 2005)

yeah that is alittle crazy b/c he is like summoning himself.... but if you think of it as just a different jutsu then i dont think they went to far at all, just happy they gave him that jutsu in this game


----------



## Kaki (Dec 5, 2005)

Yea, but its kinda weird, only half of his body is on the screen and he's bigger than gamabunta, or any of the other summons, I think twice as big as the 2 headed dog would have been seficient.......I'll just have to play to see how it unflolds......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 5, 2005)

it might just be really big in that shot and then when you start to actually do moves it will go to the normal perception and he will be alittle smaller, but man remeber how huge his dad got.... i think he was just as big if not taller than gamabunta


----------



## Kaki (Dec 5, 2005)

hhhhmmmmmm, I think not quite, but close at first, it would be cool if he shrunk down for practicality and mobility....too goofy just 1/2 his body bobbing there.......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 5, 2005)

yeah now that you mension it it is only half the body... but yeah i hope it will go to a smaller perception, and if not o well.... i hope chouji doesnt such as much as usual


----------



## Kaki (Dec 5, 2005)

He was alsome with his rolling moves, but a bit slow at times, it was cool when he just grew a bit......


----------



## Chiru (Dec 5, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Kabuto_ 



クク?怖いかい？このぼくが??
Kuku?afraid? This is me?

薬師カブト
Yakushi Kabuto

死魂の術！！
Shikon no Jutsu!! (Dead Soul Technique!!)





*Spoiler*: _Temari_ 



私の力を見誤るんじゃないよ?
Don?t underestimate my power?

テマリ
Temari

口寄せ
Kuchiyose (Summoning)

斬り斬り舞！！
Kirikiri Mai!! (Quick Beheading Dance!!)




I might try and do some more later.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 5, 2005)

That's great, please do --Try orochi's......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 5, 2005)

niceeee!!! i wish i could speak/read/be jap


----------



## Kaki (Dec 5, 2005)

Yea, kabutos was partialy simple though, oh well......


----------



## Chiru (Dec 5, 2005)

lol Yeah, both were relatively simple. I'll do some more tomorrow morning if I have time.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 6, 2005)

the graphics from Temari's move are insane


----------



## Chiru (Dec 6, 2005)

Aren't they? Temari's graphics in the last one...yuck. Temari's graphics in the new one = pwnage!


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 6, 2005)

*How does the unlocking system work in the NH series? Is it on a point/money base system, special challenges, how many ppl you beat etc?*


----------



## Chiru (Dec 6, 2005)

Nope. There are a bunch of codes though.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 6, 2005)

Yeah NH normally has unlocking codes for all the characters and what not. So within about a few weeks after the game comes out I'm sure someone with the strat guide in japan will have posted the code for all characters if they keep the code system. Though I believe normally you just have to play through the story mode and some of the quests/missions they will send you on will unlock characters or you would have to do a side mission to gain them.

And about the graphics, I think everyone for NH3 just look as beautiful as possible. They definatly took a huge leap upward from NH2 to the point where things are looking identicle to the anime in many ways. The stages are beautiful as well.


----------



## Demonic_Ice (Dec 6, 2005)

Yep ^^, I'm glad to see improvements for all the charactersz! Especially for Kabuto and Shizune, since I was kinda angry that they didn't give any specials for those two in NH2. The RPG looks wicked, but I wish it could be in english -.-, but the rest is awesome


----------



## Illidin (Dec 6, 2005)

Just keeps getting better and better .It's really nice that they actually gave some thought into what Kabuto/Shizune were capable of and could actually be worked into a super. I just hope they have day/night ver. on levels, each installment changed a killer night level to a day one ing.
 Giant Chouji = goofy as hell....but hey atleast the background goes all shadow realm, can't hate that .


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 6, 2005)

Yeah my only problem since though I can translate Hira, Kata, and Kanji well enough into Romaji, I still can't translate the actual Romaji which leaves me at a downfall. This means I'll end up having to wait for an FAQ for the RP mode since if not I will be randomly running around hoping I do somthing right. That and though I'm happy the game comes with an OAV, It will basically be me watching and going "OMG COOL O_O!' though having no clue what they are saying, lol.

Hopefully the code for all characters will come out quickly so I can worry about playing through the RP mode afterwards. Though there is one thing I would like to know from anyone who fully played through NH 2. How did the actual level up of characters and Jutsu placement work? Or at least I could have sworn I heard you could customize characters with the Jutsu's they used in battle and stat increasement.


----------



## Illidin (Dec 6, 2005)

LOL, why would you even want to play the RP mode if you're just gonna use codes for characters? I don't see the point . Can't help with the jutsu mixing and stat boost's....that never interested me ,sorry.


----------



## Seany (Dec 6, 2005)

wooowwww! just keeps getting better! im loving all these real time giants! hehe sakura.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 6, 2005)

RP mode itself is still an experience. But until I can get a walkthrough to go through it and seeing as how it will more then likely be the way to unlock all the characters, I would rather have the code first and then play through the RP mode later. The mode itself is very interesting to me, but I would still much rather be able to test out and play all the characters ASAP. >_<! I want my Yondaime! He's the only thing I mad that they have yet to show any images for.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 6, 2005)

In RP mode you get to make a team of fighters (I think) and therefor have different experiences and having multiple choices on how to accomplish a task


----------



## Illidin (Dec 6, 2005)

:rofl I want some Yondaime action myself. I can understand that thirst for early battles but don't you fear not being able to do certain missions,it was an issue for those cheaters that wanted to do everything in the story but couldn't do to use of codes (NH2).

It's sill a nice experience obviously but the pay off for playing through won't be as good if the whole point of RP mode is for characters, speaking for myself of couse.If you're just roaming the world that's cool though . 

The thing with multi ways of doing missions doesn't mean much when you're staring at a FAQ and know what's coming .That's a bummer in any RPG.

Edit= My R2 just broke. NOOOOOOO!!!! lol, dammit.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 6, 2005)

Lol well the main power of that thirst for early combat is the fact that my friend will be having a party like he did for thanksgiving break. We will be spending about a week straight at his house playing NH 3, GNT 4, Bleach, Soul Cal 3, Super Smash Brothers, and a few others. We will have like 5 or 6 TV's going off at once all playing the games so we don't have to worry about switching xD. That is why I will be happy for the code so that while we are there me and my friends can play with everyone that we want to right away and enjoy ourselves. Granted we will more then likely play through RPG mode late at night or so, but at least we know when we want we can go straight back to 1v1 and have some fun that way in between everything else.

More then likely after that week, I'll just erase the data and play through the RP mode if I feel like it since it will just be me playing anyway. But before that I figured, why not.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 6, 2005)

Do your friends not like watching people play rpgs or something? My friend loves watching me play FF7


----------



## Illidin (Dec 6, 2005)

That's pretty awesome, fighter party's kick ass (especially when they last a WEEK ). You wouldn't happen to live in the SoCal area would ya?LLOL  .


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2005)

ShadelessNyght said:
			
		

> Lol well the main power of that thirst for early combat is the fact that my friend will be having a party like he did for thanksgiving break. We will be spending about a week straight at his house playing NH 3, GNT 4, Bleach, Soul Cal 3, Super Smash Brothers, and a few others. We will have like 5 or 6 TV's going off at once all playing the games so we don't have to worry about switching xD. That is why I will be happy for the code so that while we are there me and my friends can play with everyone that we want to right away and enjoy ourselves. Granted we will more then likely play through RPG mode late at night or so, but at least we know when we want we can go straight back to 1v1 and have some fun that way in between everything else.
> 
> More then likely after that week, I'll just erase the data and play through the RP mode if I feel like it since it will just be me playing anyway. But before that I figured, why not.


Sounds sweet, don't forget to record some nice stuff for us, please!!
Also, the code will be printed on a (promo?)card from the card game, so it should not be out during cristmas break, I think, so do you best on the RPG asap when you get it.......


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2005)

I thought I'd dig up some of the cover images if anyone was interested.....

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 








I'm hoping the next one will be the 4th........


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 6, 2005)

Probably the Hoekages or Kunoichi's pic will be next


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 6, 2005)

Lol I live in No Mans Land Conneticut. So unless your in New York during Christmas out of luck. And as for my friends and playing RPG's we love to. We had a Tales of Symphonia party when it came out and stayed up playing it. Just not sure if they will want to play an RPG we have no clue what to do in. But if it comes down to it the day I get it I will just be looking on boards and playing like crazy.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 6, 2005)

Ahhhh the good old days of ToS, I never played it with anyone else but I beat it like 3 times by myself


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2005)

yea, the next one may be 1st 2nd and 4th kages......


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 6, 2005)

Well with only about 2 weeks till release date I guess it is okay if they don't show anything. Just makes it an even better moment when you finally get him. Though somthing tells me he will be the hardest character to unlock.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2005)

The 4th? Yea, hopfuly he did't get cut.......


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2005)

Now I am only hoping for: 
1. Naruto's swingy grab
2. the 4th and Konohamaru
3. Gaara's Ultimate defense sand bear thing.....


----------



## Steel Guardian (Dec 6, 2005)

Freakin' sweet. You can be Giant Choji,* Giant Inner Sakura*, and the Two-headed Dog (Kiba and Akamaru). They work like a summon.



Character update. Shizune and Kabuto are in and have Specials! Temari and Kankuro are in also, with new Specials.

I personally want to raise some hell with Inner Sakura.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 6, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Now I am only hoping for:
> 1. Naruto's swingy grab
> 2. the 4th and Konohamaru
> 3. Gaara's Ultimate defense sand bear thing.....


1.  Yeah.  I also hope he can use his tail to grab onto the environment.
2.  The 4th, yes.  Konohamaru...not so much
3.  Its a raccoon.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2005)

1. He can do that, but I mean when he grabs their feet and spins around down to the ground......
3. thanks....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 6, 2005)

ahhh hello everyone quick post and then back to studying yay!!!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2005)

oh yea, back to studying alright.......if you're going to random spam why not plug the FC as ususual.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 6, 2005)

i have givin up on that shit.... no matter how mutch i spam tha FC no one joinz!!! ass fuckz!!

-=]edit[=- im sorry i lost my temper.... yeah tha update is sweet this isnt spam... just wanted to say how sweet tha update was!!!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2005)

Yea, I wonder if Kabuto has 2 more specials


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 6, 2005)

im pretty sure that anyone that has a special will have three different ones


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2005)

Yea, its hard for them not to, but I just wonder what his other will be, copies of his justus? assists form Orocih and sound......and shizune would have assists from tsunade and maby ANBU as well.....
Thus the question is are assist specials > chargers , I say heck yes.......


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 7, 2005)

Can someone explain to me what Shizune and Kabuto did? :S


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 7, 2005)

Short, simple, and to the point. But hearing Chouji is funny. Shows off a bit of quick combat vs. The super summons.


----------



## Mukuro (Dec 7, 2005)

Kabuto looks like he pulled off a crazy move there.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 7, 2005)

Shizune sends Tonton on a rampage and she lights on fire and runs around
Kabuto kills a bunch of nins with with chakra scapel and then does something


----------



## Splyte (Dec 7, 2005)

wow anbu in kabuto super...sweet. too bad you cant play as an anbu besides kakashi


----------



## Seany (Dec 7, 2005)

sighh the vids dont work again..


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2005)

yea, can/did anyone save the vid......

BTW Kabuto summons ANBU from the ground.........


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 7, 2005)

Oh yea he kills the anbu and uses them


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2005)

wtf sweet pic, why can't I make it bigger?


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 7, 2005)

Thats the max size lol


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2005)

Cool thats my skill pretty much, do you feel the same?  Very funny though! Did you convert it to bitmap?


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 7, 2005)

it's a png file
I could make it alot cooler, but that version took about .801 seconds


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2005)

You used MS paint right? Sweet anyway......


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 7, 2005)

LOL I used photoshop CS2
So much potential.... wasted


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2005)

That's great, shooting a fly with a shotgun eh? 
Can anyone who saw it, speciy more details on that new short vid? or please upload it?


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 7, 2005)

It's basically the same thing of the 15 second commercial but with chouji's voice and only him fighting


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2005)

Dose it show him in his summon weeble wooble form? what is the 'cool move' he pulls off? 
And when did you watch the vid?


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 7, 2005)

I just rewatched it
Butter chouji v Gaara
Chouji v Manda
Chouji v Kiba's big two headed dog thingy
Chouji v Gamabunta
Big Chouji fallin on tha ground


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2005)

must me funny to hear, maybe I should use Internet explorer, how long did you refresh? 
Choji vs. all these summons.....


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 7, 2005)

I get it everytime even when I save the link


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2005)

I got it, firfox prevents it......


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 7, 2005)

Really? I use firefox.....


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2005)

hmmmmm, maybe I need some plugin or something........
I like chouji's spinny move, but only if it dose not replace one of the other Justsu, I am pulling for 3 jutsus......
I also saw the one with Jirai and It proves that there will be mashing and combos.....


----------



## Splyte (Dec 7, 2005)

so the next commercial will be tsunade speaking?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2005)

Why would that be? Orochi or the 4th would be prefered.......


----------



## Mibu Clan (Dec 7, 2005)

UzumakiHyuugaRendan said:
			
		

> I just rewatched it
> Butter chouji v Gaara
> Chouji v Manda
> Chouji v Kiba's big two headed dog thingy
> ...


Where did you get it from...

And BTW does someone know of Narutimate Hero 3 vids??  I went throuigh tthe last 5 pages and nothin.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 7, 2005)

Mibu Clan said:
			
		

> Where did you get it from...
> 
> And BTW does someone know of Narutimate Hero 3 vids??  I went throuigh tthe last 5 pages and nothin.


I got it from watching the video


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2005)

Try the last fucking page (34) by shadeless.......


> Butter chouji v Gaara


 a fitting abreviation for butterfly....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 7, 2005)

Mibu Clan said:
			
		

> Where did you get it from...
> 
> And BTW does someone know of Narutimate Hero 3 vids??  I went throuigh tthe last 5 pages and nothin.


here is the only vid you need


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2005)

Yea, that is the king NH vid.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 7, 2005)

yeah the new chouji one really just showz his comboz, one of his butterfly comboz look sweet, he like does a few hitz and then endz up behind em and hitz em, i wonder if the giant chouji landing on top of the guy is one of the moves wile you are fighting as big chouji summon thing


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2005)

Yea or its his entrence


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 7, 2005)

whoo knowwwzzz, i wonder where they are comeing up with some of the jutsuz, i mean they have to have made up some, i think there is some charecterz that have not been shown to even have three moves


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2005)

True, they are like a secondary creative force with naruto, when it comes to attacks, I personlay belive that they may influence the manga/anime....like gai opening the gates, sure that is almost a given.....but some of these attacks are more creative.........
Like the yondaime has only been shown doing one attack.......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 7, 2005)

yeah i know.... o well that is kinda cool i mean if they just showed the moves that are all in tha manga and anime.... well it wouldnt be boring... but it spicez it up alittle with tha moves we have never seen


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2005)

Yup, and they are official, at least in my book, and I would expect to see many of them in the anime....they should help out the filler guys.......and they do things to the extream!  Like Jirai's dark rasengan.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 7, 2005)

yeaahhh i want to play as jiraiya, i wonder if he will still run like a lil fairy, anyone else notice that in NTH2??? dont even bring up tha fillerz..... they are killin me...


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2005)

Yea, I know that he will still have his _fairy _walk, and peeping healing.......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 7, 2005)

lol the peeping is awesome!!! lol it is funny how that is his healing... when you think of it his peeping really does heal him


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 7, 2005)

He peeps to heal? That is a sad disgusting man


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 7, 2005)

that is what makes it so greaaat!!! yay for the perv'z....


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2005)

Well,he whips out his telescope and starts getting healed, shika just sits there....I think fapping....


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 7, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Yup, and they are official, at least in my book, and I would expect to see many of them in the anime....they should help out the filler guys.......and they do things to the extream!  Like Jirai's dark rasengan.....


He says Houen (sp?) Rasengan.  Doesn't that mean fire or flame?  It would make sense, what with the flame around the sphere, as well as the flames that are seen after the hit.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2005)

Yes, of couse, someone said dark rasengan and I thought it was cool, so it stuck......


----------



## Chiru (Dec 8, 2005)

lol That would be my fault... XD Okay, so yeah, I need updates. O_O I know who will be next to be revealed. Or at least...it would make most sense. Yondaime.

The last intro pic was of the Sannin. I believe the next will be of Team 7. The one after will be Kabuto, Shizune, and Yondaime.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 8, 2005)

That would make sense, and I hope for it much, I must agree....


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 8, 2005)

I hope next game has Sai, I wanna see some crazy art jutsu


----------



## Kaki (Dec 8, 2005)

wtf.....NO, the farthest it has it the end of the true anime, Naruto and sasuke's fight. and of course the 4th and anbu Kakashi.......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 8, 2005)

no she/he was talking about NTH4


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm a he/she? I'm a guy


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 8, 2005)

well i have been called a girl before.... and im a guy, so i call people he/shez so i dont call them the wrong sex.... lol


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 8, 2005)

UzumakiHyuugaRendan said:
			
		

> He peeps to heal? That is a sad disgusting man


lol but it's still funny though.  I bet he's gonna be a good all around character too.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 8, 2005)

yeah he will be, i wonder what all his moves will be- summon frog, rasengan, _______ ? and some maybe some more blankz....


----------



## Kaki (Dec 8, 2005)

well, they will be the same as in NH2....... but_ the question is _will charachters have *3 Justus each!!!!*


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 8, 2005)

wow that would be awesome..... watching the video it lookz like kimmimaru has some sweet comboz, like damn sweet


----------



## Kaki (Dec 8, 2005)

Yea, I'm hoping they have sweet combos and 3 justus......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 8, 2005)

o man..... this is killin me just want to play tha game iv got to stop looking at all theze pics and crap


----------



## Kaki (Dec 8, 2005)

Yea, we just can't get enough pics and vids........I like to play NH2 while I wait.....but there is school work........


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 8, 2005)

i know man... i think ima be up late tonight.... i have two testz tomorrow.... and a need to do my 10 page physicz review and some of my english review.....


----------



## Kaki (Dec 8, 2005)

too much work.......what grade are you in? 
BTW do you all think that Orochi will summon the hokages in game?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 8, 2005)

ummm i dont think in game fighting but as an ougi i think so.... and im in 11th grade, ok im out work time yay!!!!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 8, 2005)

Whoa, this late........yea, it would be prety vicious in game........we're in the same grade.......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 8, 2005)

where do you live (what does MD stand for)


----------



## Kaki (Dec 8, 2005)

Maryland, US, where are you, I suppose not the U.S.........


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 8, 2005)

i am in the us.... texas!!! thatz crazy how different the education system is different when we are in tha same country


----------



## Kaki (Dec 8, 2005)

Yea, what are you reffering to as the difference.......too bad we'll never get to fight each other.......


----------



## Criminal (Dec 8, 2005)

Whoa, I've never seen this thread before. Im gonna be here alot. guess what though?

*14 days until I unleash the power of the 2nd hokage upon my roomates*

14 days until I can trap someone inside of a puppet and stab them also. damn I can't wait. 

(really not 14 days cause I gotta wait on the snail mail)


----------



## Kaki (Dec 8, 2005)

Yea, thats extra bad, you'll get to see vids from shadless and the return of shi shi rendan, but yours will be in the mail still....


----------



## Splyte (Dec 8, 2005)

Hey kakihara and crazy ap, I'm in grade 11 aswell. I just finished my 6th unit test in three weeks yesterday and i have at least two more before winter break.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 8, 2005)

there is several people i would like to play against because all i can fight is my friend down tha street (cant touch me anymore) and my cuzz that lives in dallas....  an difference in education you are 18, i am 16 and we are in same grade


----------



## Criminal (Dec 8, 2005)

I know, thats gonna suk. I never ordered anything from that far though so I can just imagine how long it will take to get here. Im gonna watch vids of it 24/7 though.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 8, 2005)

i havent started testing yet.... that is next week


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 8, 2005)

o shit Criminal you from ATL????? thatz fuckin tight


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 8, 2005)

*Damn i want that memory card stand as bad as i want this freakin game and thats freakin sad. So its suppose to be over 40 chars. right? I've only seen 22 for sure, which or the once i saw on the site...who are the rest of the characters and where can i find them?

 Lmao@a pimp named slick back, that is brought up by me or somebody else i know at least once a day, big ups on that sig!!*


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 8, 2005)

here is a fan made cool lookin list of the charecterz.... i bring you the sexy charecters


----------



## Splyte (Dec 8, 2005)

Link removed


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 8, 2005)

lol nice!!!


----------



## Splyte (Dec 8, 2005)

wow! you beat me to it


----------



## Kaki (Dec 8, 2005)

Well the other half will be releced in blocks about every 4 or 5 days....? I think.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 8, 2005)

i dont know... when NTH2 came out there was still alot of charecters not on the website that were on the game... so they might just not show them all to us like sick freakz


----------



## Splyte (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm really curious to hear who they got to do the 4th's voice.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 8, 2005)

oh, I just saw that they all got on the site eventualy, so you may be right........slower updates, and we may not get to see some charachters till we see them in the game.......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 8, 2005)

why?... did the origanal die or somethin?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 8, 2005)

No he has not spoken in the anime yet.......


----------



## Splyte (Dec 8, 2005)

CrAzY_AP said:
			
		

> why?... did the origanal die or somethin?


We have never heard the 4th speak before. Unless I was wasted when it happened


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 8, 2005)

wow i feel stupid.... i was thinking the 3rd lol....


----------



## Kaki (Dec 8, 2005)

I think he will be mute, hum, or they will cast sombody for the game and use him in the anime later........


----------



## Splyte (Dec 8, 2005)

Yea, I was also thinking about him not speaking but I mean he can't just not grunt or yell if he gets hit right? so either way he will have someone playing him

Also im really liking the 2nd right now and i will prolly be playing alot with him.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 8, 2005)

Yea, the 1st 2nd and 4th hokages will be generic Hokage seiyu #3 man....


----------



## Splyte (Dec 8, 2005)

That would suck so bad. But the 1st and 2nd both spoke when they fought the 3rd right?

EDIT: well i gotta go, ill be back tom.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 8, 2005)

i don't recall that they did, so they could be silent fighter....and just say their attacknames and sound hurt.....
Kakashi could do the 4th's voice....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 8, 2005)

true... im not back or anything just turned around to see what yall where talkin about, back to physiczzzz yay!!!! i think he might be mute and if he has gruntz and shit they will just throw some random guy to do that


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 8, 2005)

_*Thanx guys, damn I didnt expect it so fast. YES, I cant believe some of the characters they put on there. This really makes me happy. Now i'm seriously looking forward to an early release for this one. Please let us get an early release. *_


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 8, 2005)

They will more then likely get somebody to do him. Making him Link would definatly not be a good idea.

And all you guys outmatch me. I'm only in 10th grade.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 8, 2005)

Wow, not by much, and you make such great vids, btw how is that flippy naruto and ino vid doing? Thanks man.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 8, 2005)

where can i find some of your vidz ShadelessNyght?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 8, 2005)

So far he as only done GTN vids, but the one I requested should be fun for everyone, he has promised to make NH3 vids later........


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 8, 2005)

where can i find some of the GNT vidz, i like love that game as well, just dont have a gamecube....


----------



## Kaki (Dec 8, 2005)

Look on the 1st page of the video game area........


----------



## Kaki (Dec 8, 2005)

New update here.........


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 9, 2005)

lol niceeee


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 9, 2005)

*You could get a used GC for about 60/70 bucks, maybe even less. Pawn shops, yard sales, flee markets, or catch somebody going into a store about to trade it in and buy it off of them. *


----------



## Kaki (Dec 9, 2005)

certainly unconvetnional methods, but for me its just not worth it, GTN dose not interest me that much, if i could get the GC and GTN4 or someting for about 40-50 then maybe...


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 9, 2005)

yes i dont really have money to buy a new system and then a new game right now.... so until i get a job that is out of question


----------



## Kaki (Dec 9, 2005)

Yea, its not even on my list.....
Look on kimi's page I'd say those are 3 justus.....hope hope hope hope.........


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 9, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> i don't recall that they did, so they could be silent fighter....and just say their attacknames and sound hurt.....
> Kakashi could do the 4th's voice....


They did.  They had a little chat with Sandaime before Oro put those kunai in their heads.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 9, 2005)

well i guess the fouth will just be some normal voic actor..... that would be cool if he was drafted onto the anime to have a flash back of him speaking


----------



## Splyte (Dec 9, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



if they do the kakashi gaiden then they will have to have a voice for him and it would be cool if it ended up being the same guy.




EDIT: crazy ap can you link me to the NH FC


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 9, 2005)

yeah that would be pretty tight^^^^ here is the....NTH FC... or you could have just clicked on the banner ; )


----------



## Splyte (Dec 9, 2005)

thanks man.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 9, 2005)

no problem, dude what is going on with the GNT FC??? i havent seen the normalz post there in awile


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 9, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Yea, its not even on my list.....
> Look on kimi's page I'd say those are 3 justus.....hope hope hope hope.........


o man i hope sooo much..... this is killin me!!!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 9, 2005)

Yup, I wonder when the updates this weekend will be, or if the last mechanics ones have been translated.......


----------



## Criminal (Dec 9, 2005)

What do we know about the cursed seal transformations? Do you have to do a ougi first? Or is the transformation one of the ougi's? And is there a cused seal level 1 (with the black marks) or is it just normal Kimi and then the level 2 monster? I often lay awake at night pondering such things lol


----------



## Kaki (Dec 9, 2005)

You get 1st level or 2ed level depending on what ougi you do, it is an after effect like the summons, NH is not cheep.......


----------



## Criminal (Dec 9, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> You get 1st level or 2ed level depending on what ougi you do, it is an after effect like the summons, NH is not cheep.......



hmmmmm....good. No one has ever been able to give me a straight answer to that question. thanks! I can see the matches turning into a race to get the second level though. People just hurrying to unleash a ougi so they can get that level 2 transformation. If I can, Im gonna try to use my level 2 just like they did in Naruto, I wont transform unless I need too. I wanna own someone with regular Kimi, cuz he just looks so cool. Plus its more to brag about!.....and its all about bragging rights. Guess I wont be using alot of ougi's with the sound 5 huh?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 9, 2005)

Well, I say they have one of the 3 ougis not set off cursed seal......Indeed it is all about showing off your own skills as much as possible........
Though some will always try like crazy to get their specials in.....
Also Cursed seal will gradualy hurt the user.....so the opponent just has to be defensive and it will benifit them.....


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 10, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Well, I say they have one of the 3 ougis not set off cursed seal......Indeed it is all about showing off your own skills as much as possible........
> Though some will always try like crazy to get their specials in.....
> Also Cursed seal will gradualy hurt the user.....so the opponent just has to be defensive and it will benifit them.....


You mean like Goku's Heart Virus from Budokai? I loved that, it helps get their HP down and you don't have to do anything


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 10, 2005)

UzumakiHyuugaRendan said:
			
		

> You mean like Goku's Heart Virus from Budokai? I loved that, it helps get their HP down and you don't have to do anything


What was really cool about Budokai is you could use the Viral Heart Disease and the cure at the same time, so their HP drained and yours didnt move at all. It was the greatest.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 10, 2005)

Well, I mean they get faster stronger and _may _get new moves....but just like sasuke's cursed seal in NH2 and Lee's gates, and Naruto's Kyubi in NH2....they will constantly lower the user's health.....


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 10, 2005)

That actually makes it easier to win, If I'm faster I won't have to worry about getting hit so it won't matter if health keeps decreasing


----------



## Kaki (Dec 10, 2005)

True, but skilled players can evade well, and if it is not canceled by the opponents specials....imageine Cs2 sasuke all reved up and ready to go, in his eagerness gets slamed by Jirai's special, then he's sitting there geting burnt by gamabunta wile the Cursed seal eats up the reast of his health.....


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 10, 2005)

*so basically its easier to win w/o going into levels like cs2?*


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 10, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> True, but skilled players can evade well, and if it is not canceled by the opponents specials....imageine Cs2 sasuke all reved up and ready to go, in his eagerness gets slamed by Jirai's special, then he's sitting there geting burnt by gamabunta wile the Cursed seal eats up the reast of his health.....


Well the person powering up would be a total noob
Personally I don't like power ups, it's way more insulting to beat them in regular form


----------



## Kaki (Dec 10, 2005)

NO, but those should balace the idea of going for the seal like crazy....


----------



## Criminal (Dec 10, 2005)

Well, I think its great. It will force people to actually form some sort of strategy. It will also cut down on cursed seal abusers and balance out the whole match. Power boost for health...that works out good. The ougi without the cursed seal will be good too though, the sound 5 had great jutsu in their regular form, especially Jiroubou and Kimimaro. 

What about the new summons? You have any idea how those work? From the screenshots it seems that can be very very damaging. I saw a huge manda and a little bitty tsunade in one shot. I wonder what options you have when faced with a giant summon if you don't have one. Im guessing they only last for a small time then go away.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 10, 2005)

yeah i dont think ima use naruto and sasuke that much if you have to use lvl three ougi to get to one tailed demond and cs2, mainly b/c i enjoy just strait fighting and doing comboz more and also it is like really hard for me and my usual oponent, (my cousin) to hit eachother with ougiz


----------



## Kaki (Dec 10, 2005)

Yup the 1st special would be without a transformation after it.......
I think the one without the summon would have the same options as ever.....
They are fucked up powerful, but as the saying goes.....
"Extreme Ninjutsu!! Violently crush your already helpless enemy all at once!"


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 10, 2005)

yeah i wonder if you can like dash at a summon and do damag... i would hope that you could do something to it....


----------



## Kaki (Dec 10, 2005)

yea, I was thinking about attacking the charchter on top though.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 10, 2005)

hummm who knowz.... we will just have to see.... like eveything else i wonder about..... alright well im off im sure i will be back shortly


----------



## Kaki (Dec 10, 2005)

I realy like that sasuke got his sweet new air grab.....I hope he gets the bicycle kick that Ino has in NH2......


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 10, 2005)

ALLLLLLLRIGHT!!!  ! I finnaly was able to pre-ordered the game!!! YEAAAH! and the ps2 cover flip top whit the sawp magic disc v.4-7 (the one whit the 8 screws)

I took the fastest shipping method whit lik-sang for the game (1-3 days) and for the ps2 some airmail parcel post, but i don't think it'g gonna take long cuz it's only in the Us and not in japan lol. ( from Revolution-sales.com)

I just CAN'T WAIT  !!!!!

I hope there's gonna be a VERY GOOD translation for the game cuz the story mode's gonna be hard.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 10, 2005)

I still haven't ordered it yet, I probably will this weekend


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 10, 2005)

i cant order it till the 18th because of my momz credit card or somethin..... but yeah im sure there will be a good translation on gamefaqs, i just want to know how long it will take for the translation of story mode to come out.....


----------



## Kaki (Dec 10, 2005)

Yea it should be out within a week or something.....


----------



## Kaki (Dec 10, 2005)

KH2.......no problem.........


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Dec 10, 2005)

HAHAHA, that is a great joke... KH2 will murder this in sales...it like Flash Prime against naruto.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 10, 2005)

So what? I'm getting both
I like Naruto more so I'll like the game more than KH2


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey, did you guys notice this on the CC2 site:


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 10, 2005)

OMG that looks like a kick ass Arcade Card Game
Japan offically rules america now


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Dec 10, 2005)

what would be a shame in this game is that, so that its all fair, the characters would be sorta equal. that means shit like chouji being about to pwn neji.  , i dont care too much for games where that happens


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 10, 2005)

i actually like it if you can find a way to use chojiz moves to beat neji than good for that player, they do usually make charecterz superior to otherz though, but what fun would it be if one charecter, could kick all the otherz ass'z just because he was stronger in the anime


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 10, 2005)

UzumakiHyuugaRendan said:
			
		

> OMG that looks like a kick ass Arcade Card Game
> Japan offically rules america now


Are you saying that it didn't rule before?!

Also, it appears to follow the rules of Jan-ken-po.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 10, 2005)

what is Jan-Ken-po????


----------



## Kaki (Dec 10, 2005)

Yea, but its neat seeing 4 charachter on the screen at once.....
chouji seems more powerful than neji now


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 10, 2005)

he does have a summon.... and crazy big handz, i dont even know who is stronger in the anime, they all have this crazyass like when your life is on the line they are good, like i think naruto suckz ass, until his life is on the line..... but thatz all kinda obviouse


----------



## Kaki (Dec 10, 2005)

Yea in game chouji has those advantages you mentioned....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 10, 2005)

i am fo real getting tierd of talkin about this bizzness........ why cant i just have tha game now :''' (


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 10, 2005)

CrAzY_AP said:
			
		

> what is Jan-Ken-po????


Rock-Paper-Scissors


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 10, 2005)

oOoo alright, well i got to be honest that game just lookz confusing to me, is it like an action card game


----------



## Illidin (Dec 10, 2005)

Wow...that arcade is really old news, i'm shocked at this thread .


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 10, 2005)

yeah i saw the arcade thing along time ago, but i didnt know you could do the hole card thing, and when i saw the arcade thing i just thought it was a NTH3 arcade game


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 10, 2005)

Do you guys know when the next update will be out?? (back to the real subject of the topic)


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 10, 2005)

no.... there is no way to tell when the next update will be... when ever the sick people want to mess with our headz even more, or they could just not update anymore! there is no reason to believe that they will update the site until every charecter has been shown, they didnt for NTH2


----------



## Kaki (Dec 10, 2005)

But they did update to all charachters.......I don't reacall when .....I say sometime tomorrow......or mon is a good day....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 10, 2005)

o yeah i guess they did... it seems to me that when the game was already out they still hadent shown all the charecters..... but i guess my mind missled me


----------



## Kaki (Dec 10, 2005)

I don't know you may be right or not.....I think we will still see another 10 or so charachters in the next 12 days.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 10, 2005)

that would be really awesome, i just like to think negatively so that when if it happens, sweeet if it doesnt... told ya so, lol, so itz good every which way


----------



## Jaga (Dec 10, 2005)

i wanna play this game... whens it coming to teh US?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 10, 2005)

Yea, yea, I think they will do it in sets of 4 every 4 days or so.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 10, 2005)

the dayz seem like wekz to me wile im waiting, like it seemz like the last update was so long ago..... it was not long ago at all....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 10, 2005)

Jaga said:
			
		

> i wanna play this game... whens it coming to teh US?


ummm the first narutimate hero is comeing to the us soon... not sure how soon but they already anounced that it was comeing.... and then NTH3..... it will be awile before that is released in the US....


----------



## Kaki (Dec 11, 2005)

Especialy if they try to avoild spoilers.......
We only have a week, weekend, and  another week till the relece.....


----------



## Chiru (Dec 11, 2005)

NEEEEEED update! When I'm Shodai, I'll pretend to be Yamato. xD


----------



## Parn1024 (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi, in Jump Festa 2005 (December the 17 and 18) will be revealed Narutimett Portable (PSP):

Jeux-France (translated)


----------



## Kaki (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks I was too lazy to post the pic, I don't recognize that setting there.....


----------



## Speed.As.Wind (Dec 11, 2005)

i would really own that it's a nice end of the year ha~

and i have the official website made by BANDAI, i think this one may have more info of the images:


----------



## Kaki (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks but thats a rather old link...


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 11, 2005)

crazy pspness..... that thing is so tighttt


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 11, 2005)

I still won't get a psp lol to much money even though I got the 360


----------



## Kaki (Dec 11, 2005)

It dose look a bit different I wonder how many charachters it will have.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 11, 2005)

i bet not over 40!!!! yeah NTH3!!!


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 11, 2005)

Woot woot NTH3
I gotta order it today......maybe


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 11, 2005)

ok well i am off for the rest of the day!!!! if any one seez me back on get an admin to ban me!!!!....... i still have not pre-ordered..... i hope i still can on the 18... like that if thwey are like 4 dayz from release is to close to pre order... i would cry


----------



## Kaki (Dec 11, 2005)

Naw, its all good, I still have not preordered, but I shall.....


----------



## Kaki (Dec 11, 2005)

I just had an idea, if conditions like cursed seal are not interuped this time by other ougis then they will have to create animations for the cursed seal one and two versions of certain charachters for all ougis.... Like a all ougi gaphics of like 1000 years of pain and tsukiyomi against cs2 sasuke....
Then again they may disreagard this fact...


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 11, 2005)

Parn1024 said:
			
		

> Hi, in Jump Festa 2005 (December the 17 and 18) will be revealed Narutimett Portable (PSP):
> 
> Jeux-France (translated)



So thats the freakin Naruto game for psp that have been under raps all this time. A must have for my psp collection.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 11, 2005)

Yes, its the best I've seen for it....


----------



## Aeron (Dec 11, 2005)

New TV Tokyo update:
Simba

asuma, kurenai and anko have specials n.n so cool


----------



## Splyte (Dec 11, 2005)

aeron, you beat me to it  well im glad to see that they all have actual ougis


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 11, 2005)

In that anime pic it looks like Neji owning Asuma


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 11, 2005)

ANBU_Matt said:
			
		

> aeron, you beat me to it  well im glad to see that they all have actual ougis


hummm you know whatz nice is we havent seen one charecter with a charge up yet..... what if everyone has ougizzzz


----------



## Kaki (Dec 11, 2005)

OH GOD yes!!! This is so sweet, now I just wish to see a few more things.......


----------



## Splyte (Dec 11, 2005)

CrAzY_AP said:
			
		

> hummm you know whatz nice is we havent seen one charecter with a charge up yet..... what if everyone has ougizzzz



it seems like everyone will have ougi's this time around. the only people that might not would be maito naruto and anbu kakashi


----------



## Chiru (Dec 11, 2005)

OMG YES!~ ASUMA, KURENAI, ANKO!!! OUGI's!!! YESSS!!!!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 11, 2005)

Yesssss, all ougis........ I think Anbu kakashi will definenly have some...


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 11, 2005)

*The longer i wait the more i want it. Im willing to bet its going to have an early release. Its scheduled for the 22nd, I bet it comes out around the 19th. It'll be so great to have it on 22nd to play. Maybe this time my game wont be delayed smh. *


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 14, 2005)

play asia did this weired thing where i had the game in my shopping cart but i never ordered it and then yesterday it like sent me emails sayin thankz for my order bla bla but the payment was never confirmed, go here to confirm it, i was like WTF i never ordered it.....


----------



## Kaki (Dec 14, 2005)

Strange I think I'll order form Lik sang in a few days...


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 14, 2005)

One week left,perfect gift before the holidays^^


----------



## Kaki (Dec 14, 2005)

Yea, a week plus a few days shipping, at least....


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 14, 2005)

how many days does it took you guys to have the flip top??? i'ts not even shipped and it's been almost a week already...anyway i don,t even know if i'll have narutimate 3 cuz my mother cancelled it...stuuuupid.

i was the stupid one .. but anyway it sucks real bad if she dosent want to reorder it.


----------



## Splyte (Dec 14, 2005)

wow, was NForums like screwed? cuz i havnt been able to get on for a few days. anyways famitsu gave it 34/40.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 14, 2005)

There is a new vid on teh bandai site...


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 14, 2005)

What exaclty do you use to play the game? 

I have the Naruto: Gekitou Ninja Taisen series for GC and I'm interested in strting this one wth NH3.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 14, 2005)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> What exaclty do you use to play the game?
> 
> I have the Naruto: Gekitou Ninja Taisen series for GC and I'm interested in strting this one wth NH3.


I hope I'm anwsering wrong but, you use a PS2


----------



## Kaki (Dec 14, 2005)

You use a PS2 controller, and anytype of mod that allows your PS2 to play Japanese games.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 15, 2005)

the swap magic is what most people use to import it, you can also use a mod chip to put in your ps2 but iv heard they can fuck up your ps2 so year i say go with a swap magic disk (doesnt really matter what version) with a slide card


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 15, 2005)

UzumakiHyuugaRendan said:
			
		

> I hope I'm anwsering wrong but, you use a PS2



I can tell that from the title. =/

I meant, "What do I need in order to play the game on my American PS2?" 



> the swap magic is what most people use to import it, you can also use a mod chip to put in your ps2 but iv heard they can fuck up your ps2 so year i say go with a swap magic disk (doesnt really matter what version) with a slide card



Swap Magic?

Is this similr to the Freeloader for the Game Cube games?


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 15, 2005)

Yeah it's like that, you just swap the disk


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 15, 2005)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> Swap Magic?
> 
> Is this similr to the Freeloader for the Game Cube games?


yes.... but more complicated b/c you have to manually open the disk drive, so you by the slide card with the swap magic which makes it easy to manually open : )


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 15, 2005)

Yup Swap magic,but these days you can make an exploit on your memory card(free) to play copy/import games...hell i can play divx etc..on my ps2 using the m.card


----------



## Splyte (Dec 15, 2005)

nice, my flip top stuff came today.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 15, 2005)

I choose to use a slide card.....

BTW there is a new kage pic up on the main site....soon a real update.....


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 15, 2005)

ANBU_Matt said:
			
		

> nice, my flip top stuff came today.



How many days did it took to arrive at your home?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 15, 2005)

You should order it now if you can........


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 15, 2005)

ANBU_Matt said:
			
		

> nice, my flip top stuff came today.


who was installing it, im teying to decide weather to get that for my slim ps2 or the hole new cover for the ps2, but i think the cover might be alittle to complicated


----------



## Kaki (Dec 15, 2005)

Its a bit complicated-ish, thats why I just use my trusty slide card......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 15, 2005)

yeah some how i ended up buying swap magic without the slide card...... so i use my trusty paper clip, and i was gonna buy a slid card but i wanted a cooool clear blue cover instead.... and then the though came up of it comeing in the mail and me never being able to get it on my ps2....


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 15, 2005)

Alright then, thanks guys.

Could someone link me to a reliable site where I can buy the Swap Magic or Slice Card?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## Sasuto (Dec 15, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> You should order it now if you can........




Its been almost a week now that i ordered it but somehow it ain't shipping..I don't know if Revolution-sales.com is reliable..i hope cuz if not i'll be in a fuckin bad mood lol.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 15, 2005)

I say: _Patience_......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 15, 2005)

Sasuto said:
			
		

> Its been almost a week now that i ordered it but somehow it ain't shipping..I don't know if Revolution-sales.com is reliable..i hope cuz if not i'll be in a fuckin bad mood lol.


it hasnt been shipped yet b/c the game has not been released yet.........


----------



## Kaki (Dec 15, 2005)

He was talking about his flip top thing.....


----------



## Steel Guardian (Dec 15, 2005)

I plan to get the Slide Card and Swap Magic Discs myself if I can get a hold of some money...(XD my parents)


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 15, 2005)

hahahaha same here.... the money... or lack of is slowin me down....


----------



## Splyte (Dec 15, 2005)

i ordered my flip top stuff last friday and it came today, so it took 3 days.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 15, 2005)

was it easy to install??^^^^


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 15, 2005)

ANBU_Matt said:
			
		

> i ordered my flip top stuff last friday and it came today, so it took 3 days.



Ok but what shipping way did you took? i took the arimail one..the one for 15$ ..i think it's the slowest one lol..but i hope it won't take like a month damnit..


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 15, 2005)

the company your ordered from is probably bizzy with christmas and thatz what is takeing it so long to ship out, but once it getz out it will be there soon.... but maybe not....


----------



## Splyte (Dec 15, 2005)

i ordered mine off go cyber shop or something like that. and crazy, it was really easy to install


----------



## Kaki (Dec 15, 2005)

Do you all think that summons will be a great advantage in NH3?  I think they might me, more so than cursed seal and such....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 15, 2005)

hummm... i dont know, it dependz if you can dodge, and attack the summonz moves easily and how mutch there attackz damag do..... but i mean when you think about it in the anime the summonz do have a large advantage....


----------



## Illidin (Dec 15, 2005)

In the nice 3min vid, Manda did some pretty heffty dmg on Jiraiya, although the wall was involved =/. Sooooo....heres to hoping summons won't be just for novelty.*crosses fingers*


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 15, 2005)

yeah im pretty sure they will have an affect, that would suck the summonz attackz were all easily dodged and just a waste of chakra, but i dont think so


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 16, 2005)

*You know whats really sad about having this game preordered? I'll prolly come to this thread to post i have it before i even open it lol...then i'll snip it for the new game smell and begin some all out ninja picking, jutsu wielding, character mastering, whoopass can opening, Naruto Badassness.  *


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 16, 2005)

First thing I'm doing is hooking my PS2 up to the TV i use to record stuff and making a Montage video of all of the specials of the pre-unlocked characters for everyone. Since I know how it is when it comes to being one of those people who can't play the game but want to see all the cool specials and things the game has to offer (went through that with 2) So in the sense of good will and christmas, that is my first overall goal before I do anything else.


----------



## Illidin (Dec 16, 2005)

LOL, that's mighty generous of you shadeless. Anyone else see the new scans yet Maito Naruto and ANBU Kakashi confirmed special users. 
Naruto Pimp
Naruto Pimp

Edit- pulled of Gamefaqs, =P don't wanna steal credit.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 16, 2005)

sweeet! your so good illidin!!!


----------



## Splyte (Dec 16, 2005)

also the character selection screen in full, cept yondaime.


----------



## Illidin (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm hoping that blacked out area over Orochimaru is Yondaime as an off screen secret like Akuma in XvsSF.^.^


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 16, 2005)

Hinata is a pimp
Hanabi looks gay though lol


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 16, 2005)

yeah that would be nice..... what if the 4th was just a crazy rumor to make people want to play more, lol.... i would cry


----------



## Illidin (Dec 16, 2005)

^That would break my heart too. But damn, game will still be uber sweet. Don't hate on Hanabi ,Uzu ..ROFL.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 16, 2005)

Hinata > Hanabi if she tried so don't talk


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 16, 2005)

im sorry but yes... hate on hinabi, lol her and konohamaru..... i dont like them... or atleast in game, well at least i can play as konohamaru wile im playing against my sucky ass friendz


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 16, 2005)

*There was an RPG mode in NH2 right?*


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 16, 2005)

I don't think there was....maybe


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 16, 2005)

*Oh i just figured there was one cuz you guys seem to already know about it. I was wondering how hard its going to be playing a RPG mode in Japanese. Have you ever played a Japanese RPG?*


----------



## Naruto_and_Hinata (Dec 16, 2005)

i hear its awesome 2 bad i can't get, is it in japanese or not?


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 16, 2005)

Jap only my good friend, too bad for you I guess


----------



## Splyte (Dec 16, 2005)

on one of those scans it talks about 42 characters and yondaime makes 42.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 16, 2005)

Black above Oro = Ultra Rare Character Yondaime


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 16, 2005)

*yeah but what type of moves would he have. I dont recall ever seeing him fight, so they'd either have to all be made up moves or it'll be the first time we get to see what moves will come from backstory later. *


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 16, 2005)

He'd have Hiraishin and Shunshin for sure, maybe rasengan since he made it
Wait Jiraiya made Rasengan or Yondy? I can't remember


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 16, 2005)

*oh yeah the rasengan how the hell could i forget that. Now that you've brought up the rasengan it makes me wonder about Maito Naruto's moves too lol. Man i hope he as an entirely different move set. *


----------



## Splyte (Dec 16, 2005)

he would also get gamabunta summon and maybe the death god thing, and rasengan an the 2 you mentioned


----------



## Chiru (Dec 16, 2005)

Yondaime will have one of his ougi's be an assist one. Like the guy from the movie in the last one. He'll have Rin, Kakashi, and Obito come out and help him pwn.


----------



## Illidin (Dec 16, 2005)

UzumakiHyuugaRendan said:
			
		

> Hinata > Hanabi if she tried so don't talk



I sense some hate in those words. I never said Hanabi was better than Hinata, besides I was joking hence the "ROFL" at the end hate her all you want (damn lack of sarcasm online -_-').

I second that Obi,Rin,Kak beatdown for Yondaime.


----------



## Bass (Dec 16, 2005)

UzumakiHyuugaRendan said:
			
		

> He'd have Hiraishin and Shunshin for sure, maybe rasengan since he made it
> Wait Jiraiya made Rasengan or Yondy? I can't remember




Yondy made the Rasengan.


*imagines Yondy using a Spirit Bomb-sized Rasengan*


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 16, 2005)

Who else gets an Assist special in this? I know I've seen someone with one because I was like wtf?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 16, 2005)

I think that that beat down is reserved for anbu kakashi......
Yup, the 4th has his black box at the top, I'll get him for sure.......


----------



## Illidin (Dec 16, 2005)

Other than Konohamaru I haven't seen any. Possibly Ino.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 16, 2005)

AbaraiRenji said:
			
		

> *There was an RPG mode in NH2 right?*


yes there was, and it is very easy to follow the translations, the walkthroughs are very good, you just have to wait for one of those to come up on


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 16, 2005)

I know I've seen a video with an assist in it, can't remember where though


----------



## Kaki (Dec 16, 2005)

God, Seeing that two page pic, makes me want to cry with joy, _*the *_naruto game has been perfected, it looks so grand......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 16, 2005)

hell yes it has.... still waitin on the official update on tha website


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 16, 2005)

*Man i just had to reorder it with a different card cuz i know the funds wont be in the account that i used the first time. However i've already paid in full for the second order with paypal. I emailed customer service in hopes they can cancel my first order without bumping me down on the preorder list. They normally reply in 24 hours, Lik-sang rocks. I WANT THIS GAME SO DAMN BADDDD!!*


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 16, 2005)

seriously they need to update


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 16, 2005)

*Oh they will update but by then the game will be out lmao.*


----------



## Kaki (Dec 16, 2005)

Well, we did get that sweet pic that showed alot...


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 16, 2005)

hell yes lik-sang all tha way!!! play asia tried to act like i re-ordered the game and the payment was just never "confirmed"... i never even tried to check out with tha game!


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 16, 2005)

*Am I the only person excited to get Kurenai? the more and more i think about it she seems to be one of the most underrated women of Naruto. Nobody ever brings her up at all. Regardless to what the poll is about. *


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 16, 2005)

She sucks though so it's ok


----------



## Kaki (Dec 16, 2005)

_Yup, youre the only one, I speak for everyone when I say that I wish she was not in it......._


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 16, 2005)

CrAzY_AP said:
			
		

> hell yes lik-sang all tha way!!! play asia tried to act like i re-ordered the game and the payment was just never "confirmed"... i never even tried to check out with tha game!


Oh man play-asia pissed me off because i preordered a game(bleach for ds). It clearly states your card wont be charged until the game is shipped. Those bastards canceled my order and said it has not be confirmed because payment has not been made. I email customer service and they did a HORRIBLE job of answering my questions. The only thing they said was exactly what i could read on the site but that didnt answer a single question i asked. It has nothing to do with what i wanted to know. Made me angry as hell man.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 16, 2005)

Even Naruto could beat her easy


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 16, 2005)

Kurenai- is that the girl that tried to fight itachi and failed (who wouldnt not fail????) if so... i never bring her up for one i have only seen her do one thing and obviously i dont even know her name so i cant talk about her......


----------



## Kaki (Dec 16, 2005)

Well, you've changed my mind about Play asia.........Lik sang it is!!


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 16, 2005)

UzumakiHyuugaRendan said:
			
		

> She sucks though so it's ok


I dont think she sucks. We only seen her fight once and it was vs Itachi who ninja handled the hell out of Kakashi so its not much to judge her off of, except looks and thats an A+ in my book.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 16, 2005)

Go check that databook, she sucks end of story


----------



## Kaki (Dec 16, 2005)

yea, and she and Asuma look like they have some neat aftereffects....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 16, 2005)

i just want to play as everyone.... except hanabi.... but you know everyone else


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 16, 2005)

_*lmao u must really hate hanabi?!?!?*_


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 16, 2005)

Kurenai-
D rank-152
C rank-158
B rank-227
A rank-125
S rank-13

She sucks
oh yeah Hanabi blows


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 16, 2005)

_*She was a recently promoted Jounin right?*_


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 16, 2005)

she's been jounin for awhile


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 16, 2005)

*eh, im still excited. I was pissed she wasnt in GNT4 but being able to use Anko was cool. I like them both, but Hinata is def my fav woman of Naruto.*


----------



## Kaki (Dec 16, 2005)

Jeez what is it against hanabi, I prefer her to hinata, but I think both of them will be the weakest charachters in the game, so I'll like playing as them.....proves my own skills


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 16, 2005)

I don't like Hanabi because she beats up her sister and looks down on the branch house
Hinata could easily beat her, she just doesn't want to hurt her sister


----------



## Kaki (Dec 16, 2005)

I see, I'm looking at the game for a game perspective...... 
its my fav game.......
I only consider the 'personalites' when trying to get a cool match up in vs. mode or to follow the RPG mode......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 16, 2005)

well i donty hate hinabi.... itz just i think they are overdoing it with all the buakugan, if you ask me i would be fine with neji... just neji... but like i said it is alwayz fun to have some weaker charecterz so i can have fun wile playing my poor frinedz


----------



## Kaki (Dec 16, 2005)

Its all about the perfection of the Naruto game, and it would just be incomplete, don't even talk about the sound nin(like dosu) thoguh......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 16, 2005)

yes... :'' ( omg!! i just want to see the game play and new moves and comboz and wow... yes... this is killin meeeeeeee


----------



## Criminal (Dec 16, 2005)

Chiru said:
			
		

> Yondaime will have one of his ougi's be an assist one. Like the guy from the movie in the last one. He'll have Rin, Kakashi, and Obito come out and help him pwn.



And that image shall fill my dreams tonight.As soon as I unlock the 4th......Itachi vs. Yondiame. I don't know why I just wanna have that fight. Im gonna make sure I fight evey last person on that game with the 4th.....and the 2nd.....and Orochimaru....and Kidoumaru! lol


----------



## Kaki (Dec 16, 2005)

Yes, Yes, its also seves the function of giving everyone the yondaime assist........
Itachi will be down a teir this time....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 16, 2005)

yeah i dont really make match upz to much... usually i just try to get a comp that will challenge me the most like itachi or somethin


----------



## Kaki (Dec 16, 2005)

Cool, Usually my freind and I select random....but sometimes I choose a charachter in order to get the assists unlocked.....


----------



## Illidin (Dec 16, 2005)

Kurenai is a recent Jounin. IIRC Asuma or Kakashi said it, also she's a Genjutsu user so give her a break (LOL).

I can't wait for "S-rank mission unlock ALL characters as assist".Too much fun.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 16, 2005)

*i cant wait*

i pre order already i can't wait to play as maito naruto and anbu kakashi do super moves oh my!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 16, 2005)

Yea, but it gets irritating setting up all the matches, I just did it a few months ago for NH2


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 16, 2005)

Yondy > Itachi in a true battle
Only taijutsu I don't know

I just wanna set the record straight, Shizune > Kurenai
But she's no pushover anyway


----------



## Illidin (Dec 16, 2005)

Just a thought since both Hanabi and Konohamaru are getting like 0 love, in place of them who wouldn't mind some Hayate or Genma or even *gasp* stone-nin from Kakashi Gaiden (treat for Manga readers), now that would have been cool, no?. thumbs up smiley goes here.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 16, 2005)

or maybe even Hinata Successor like they had last time


----------



## Criminal (Dec 16, 2005)

When Im playing alone I just do random, but some matches I love to have and over again for some reason. They just look so cool to me. Kisame and Zabuza, Oochimaru and Sarutobi, Neji and Hinata......I gotta relive the manga sometimes, I can't resist.

But yeah, hopefully with the aiddtion of the 4th Itachi will be taken down a notch or two. My friend is an Itachi player, and its annoying to say the least lol. To play with someone that doesn't have to work so hard to beat him (aka to own his ass) would make me day. Then I dont have to hear his Itachi ramblings.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 16, 2005)

Itachi is like the fucking Ape from Budokai Tenkaichi, impossible to beat lol


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 16, 2005)

sadly... i was once an itachi user... but never again i dont even think of selecting him now a dayz.... but yeah my frined tried to play as itachi and i still stomped his ass.... but what can i say, skillz


----------



## Steel Guardian (Dec 16, 2005)

Am I the only one looking forward to play as Konohamaru? I mean come on, give the kid a break...

And with a little luck, I might be able to pre-order this tommorrow or sometime next week.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 16, 2005)

im pre orderin mine on tha 18th


----------



## Kaki (Dec 16, 2005)

Well, I'd say most of the Itachi users will be elimined when he is no longer the strongest....not necessaraly becose of the 4th.......


----------



## Splyte (Dec 17, 2005)

NEW KICKASS VIDEO!


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 17, 2005)

woah 10 minutes long?!?!?!


----------



## Splyte (Dec 17, 2005)

yea.

its so good


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 17, 2005)

omg I think I busted a nut watching this lol
Also Jiroubo stole Android 19's absorption move lol


----------



## Splyte (Dec 17, 2005)

UzumakiHyuugaRendan said:
			
		

> omg I think I busted a nut watching this lol
> Also Jiroubo stole Android 19's absorption move lol


Haha yea, i just noticed that. is it just me or were chouji's combos going on for awhile?

EDIT: going to sleep now. bye


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 17, 2005)

yeah chouji has like a twenty hit combo lol
if anyone can get this uploaded, I want to dl it because the framerate was choppy


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 17, 2005)

lol I hate it when the fourms send me to like a page or two before the most recent topic. But omg yes, after watching that trailer I have decided to screw GNT and head straight on the NH bandwagon.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 17, 2005)

Yo shadeless, is there anyway to dl it?


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 17, 2005)

aww crap when i click on it it dosent work, like Usumaki said, is there anyway way to dl it?

edit: nevermind, i opened the link whit media player classic and it worked. I'm watching it now..  awesome


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 17, 2005)

I've seen it, just at points in the video it has choppy framerate (during Hinata clips grrrr)


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 17, 2005)

ahhh i could not get it to work... but i will get it to work some time lata....


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Dec 17, 2005)

This NH game looks like I may purchase it. So far my plan was different.

Mooch off of the NH owners for their copies and own everyone with Sasuke.
Buy GNT and own everyone with... Sasuke/Chouji/Gai.

Thank goodness for this one being changed. The other NH had stale VS matches.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Dec 17, 2005)

Here is a link someone at gamefaqs upped it 

Link removed

video is sickness this game is gonna be greatness

awww mannn cant wait to play with kimmimaro... after seeing the video am even more hyped


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 17, 2005)

That link doesn't work.....


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Dec 17, 2005)

UzumakiHyuugaRendan said:
			
		

> That link doesn't work.....



ill upload it  to my file front in a sec good thing i saved it


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 17, 2005)

MY FRIEND GAVE THIS GAME AN 8 OUT OF 10!!!!!
LET'S KILL HIM


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 17, 2005)

Wait a minute?? This game is out?


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 17, 2005)

no but he saw the video and said only 8 out of 10


----------



## Kaki (Dec 17, 2005)

Ahhh it was so sweet......chouji's combo was insane I hope all of the charachters can do such long strings.....


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 17, 2005)

Ow ok,anyone got a link for the video?? thank you


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Dec 17, 2005)

linkage


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 17, 2005)

still trying to get someone to upload it....... it doesnt work very well on the jap site but it might for you so here ya go, 
nvm.... thankz for the upload!!!!!^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 17, 2005)

Cool thx to you both *reps


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 17, 2005)

Look really cool,i've also seen some screenshots and they finally improved the summoning jutsu (nh2 manda looked like shit)


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 17, 2005)

I loaded it to my putfile if anyone doesnt have it

Link removed


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 17, 2005)

damn just got done watchin the new video...... wow.... all i have to say is wow..... that was so freakin sweet anko lookz cool!!! and yay everyone... this game lookz so much better!!!! i didnt know they could have improved it that much!!


----------



## Steel Guardian (Dec 17, 2005)

This my friends, is the very reason the PS2 was meant to existence.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 17, 2005)

heeellllz yes it was ment for this, itz crazy how much betta the graphicz are from NTH2


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 17, 2005)

What i hope is that those combos are not to tought to make and that there's jutsus that requires not to much chakra( except for the BIG ones) and a lot of them and for all the characters! it looks swwweeeeet. It seems that the Ougis are still whit the mashing technic huh? ..


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 17, 2005)

yeah.... thatz the only bad part.... mashing ougiz and the summonz just look extremly cheap..... did anyone notice how to do a summon? i think you do a chakra move (like up up O) and then it is a punch and if you hit with the punch the cummon comes up

also i dont think all of the ougiz will be mashing.... there are screenshotz of some ougiz that are the button combo from the first game


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 17, 2005)

what characters are there in this game?


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 17, 2005)

ALL OF THE CHARACTERS IN THE ANIME! (well the cool ones:sound five,all hokages,................)


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 17, 2005)

yes the charecterz are just crazyyyy


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 17, 2005)

So Masa being racist again? I'll teach you


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 17, 2005)

One thing alot of people are bringing up is the fact that in the video for the First Hokage doing his special, it shows button mashing. But pictures have shown the same exact thing but with the ability from NH 1. So now the question is will they let you decide when you pick your character if you want Button or Mashing.

And the Summons don't seem to be all that. Watching the video I looked to see how much Manda did and it wasn't all that much damage. A good deal but not all that much. I think what will more then likely happen is it drains your chakra all the way down to Zero while giving you 100% and then the transformation or summon ends.


----------



## Seany (Dec 17, 2005)

Just watched it and it looks too good! AMAZING. Cannot wait!


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 17, 2005)

Anything will do then the summons in Nh2^^


----------



## Kaki (Dec 17, 2005)

What?  Yea, you think that asuma's special looked like someone elses?


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 17, 2005)

It's exactly like the one of Zabuza in the naruto games on gamecube lol.


----------



## Steel Guardian (Dec 18, 2005)

CrAzY_AP said:
			
		

> yeah some how i ended up buying swap magic without the slide card...... so i use my trusty paper clip, and i was gonna buy a slid card but i wanted a cooool clear blue cover instead.... and then the though came up of it comeing in the mail and me never being able to get it on my ps2....



Is using a Paper Clip safe? Does it work? Hell, my parents like to save money for the new year and I'm trying to limit myself to cheapest options.


----------



## Illidin (Dec 18, 2005)

^ LMFAO, give it a try and find out.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 18, 2005)

According to people on gamefaqs, Play-Asia is preparing shippment of NH 3. I cant check seeing as how it is a christmas present and my sister is ordering it for me on fast shipping, but hopefully if this is true the majority of pre-orders will be shipped tomorrow, allowing for the game to be in the hands of those that bought it on its original release date, or definatly before next sunday for everyone who is getting it for christmas.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 18, 2005)

Hmmm I guess I should order it from Playasia then?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks, I'll order it from play asia tonight......


----------



## Steel Guardian (Dec 18, 2005)

Awesome. I might go with Play-Asia. Although, I like Lik-Sang also...


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2005)

Yea, its hard to decided,
did anyone else notice Tsunade's boobs jiggled in her ougi at the end? .....


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 18, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Yea, its hard to decided,
> did anyone else notice Tsunade's boobs jiggled in her ougi at the end? .....


Yep lol, I laugh everytime I watch it


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2005)

Good stuff......
Anyone imagine a cs2 Anko?


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 18, 2005)

Cs2 Anko? Nah I think only Cs


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2005)

Yea, I was kinda joking, scary thought.......


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 18, 2005)

lol What would she look like? Horns? Wings? A tail?
too funny lol


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2005)

Yes indeed, and lots of snakes........

It is all so incredable, we should see another update within a day or two.....


----------



## Steel Guardian (Dec 18, 2005)

The fishnets go.


----------



## Aeron (Dec 18, 2005)

http://www.erey.50megs.com 

tv tokyo update o.o rpg mode...


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2005)

I see my idea of 3 justus is most likly wrong, but ratehr there are flashy follow ups to combos........I hope for biger more complex combos, and it should be a given, remeber the change from NH to NH2.........

Hey for those who Played NH2 what dose your memory card clock in at? How many hours dose it day when you save?


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 18, 2005)

what do you mean by flashy follow ups?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2005)

Like in number one when you do a combo in it looks like a justsu at the end.....


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 18, 2005)

Number one?? can you tell me what your reffering to please lol i'm confused, is there a picture that i aint seeing somewhere?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2005)

nevermind, just hope for triplejustu......


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 18, 2005)

...............


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2005)

Aside from that, VS mode minigames!!! Heck Yes!!


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 18, 2005)

Yo AP, why use that link?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2005)

Just use it if you order it for play asia.....


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 18, 2005)

But why??????


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 18, 2005)

Steel Guardian said:
			
		

> Is using a Paper Clip safe? Does it work? Hell, my parents like to save money for the new year and I'm trying to limit myself to cheapest options.


hell yes the paper clip workz!!! iv been useing it for three yearz and no problemz... how eva it would be alittle easier with the slid card....

and i know i have already pm'd many of you to order NTH3 off this link however for the ones that i did not tell i beg of you to order NTH3 off of this link so i can get alittle money, thankz!!!!


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 18, 2005)

Ok ok I'll order it from that link, probably tommorrow


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2005)

Its a refferal thing, now is the time!!


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 18, 2005)

yeah if anyone wantz to know exactaly how it workz go to the NTH FC in my sig.... itz kinda confusing with all of the %'s.... ima be a rich man in a few yearz though, lol


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2005)

Good luck AP........
What do you all make of the Akatsuki minigame?.......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 18, 2005)

head to head mini games on tha new update!?!?!?! sweet!!!!!


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 18, 2005)

I think you throw shuriken at the moving Akatsuki Scarecrow lol


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2005)

Then you could Aim and its like that?


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 18, 2005)

Yea I think, looks real funny lol


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 18, 2005)

humm im so confused by the new mini game


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2005)

All that matters is that they have VS. mode that is GREAT, we can wrack up money together.....


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 18, 2005)

Tree climbing is funnnnn lol


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 18, 2005)

omg i am obsesed with tree climbing and now i can finally end the dispute about who is truly better!!!! haha yes!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2005)

Yup, that was the BEST minigame....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 18, 2005)

ok well i must set up my pay pal account and order my game!!!! yes!!!!


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 18, 2005)

grrr must get my mom's card to order it!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2005)

I'll be ordering soon as well....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 18, 2005)

hummmm does my sig look alittle to much???? maybe i should put the linkz under text... what do yall think???


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 18, 2005)

You look a little desperate AP lol


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2005)

Its cool....... but the shipping is SO expensive!! OMG......


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 18, 2005)

I know like $21 for 2-4 day shipping
oh well my mom is paying for it hehehe


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2005)

Yea, but its crazy I'm thinking about it right now......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 18, 2005)

yeah yall dont have to use it, im going with cheapest shipping so it aint bad, i never noticed how high the other shipping is


----------



## Kaki (Dec 18, 2005)

Its rediculous but considering the relativity of things, I've decided on EMS 16$........


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 18, 2005)

dammmn, man im pissed, i tried to order off my own link and i dont think it worked :'' ( i think when i went to order and i logged in it realized it was my account so i didnt get a referal for my purchase :'' (


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 19, 2005)

ok i am haveing a very hard time deciding if i should buy a new cool clear blue cover for my slim ps2, that is supposto work with swap magic to import games, or just buy the cheaper and very easy to install and certain that it works with swap magic flip top........ if any one has bought one of these pleas post what you think on the products


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 19, 2005)

well i dont have one but i'm gettins a flip top and a swap magic. The only difference between the two of them is the color no? ..

But i think i'v been punk by those fuckin gays at revolution-sales.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2005)

If you have the money go for it......
btw I helped you out with my order--dose the shipping cost factor into your %? My total was 81$........


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2005)

I hope you have not been punked sasuto...


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 19, 2005)

I hope too..but i think there just reaaally slow lol. better than not having it at all huh? ...it sucks anway i tho i could have it before christmas but i doesn't look like that.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm thinking of selling my old PS2 and getting a Slim, but how would I play the game on it?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 19, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> If you have the money go for it......
> btw I helped you out with my order--dose the shipping cost factor into your %? My total was 81$........


sweeet your best!!! it still hasnt updated the putchase on my site, but you know hopefully it is comeing and yes the shipping makes a difference... god im still trying to decide if i should get this ps2 flip top cover or just the flip top... looesing my mind.... im scared that the instilation for the hole cover will be hard, and the flip top is cheaper!! ??????


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 19, 2005)

How does it work if I get a slim ps2?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 19, 2005)

you have to order a flip top, and then you can use it, without flip top, flip ps2 cover, or flip kit (which ever one you want to buy) there is no way to get it to work, i even tried to getto rig it with some duck tape... no luck


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 19, 2005)

Ugh nvm then I'll just keep my old ps2


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 19, 2005)

*I have somethin for my slim ps2 called the "slim tool". It uses the swap magic discs like the slide card does. Its three small pieces you insert into the correct spots and its suppose to work but i guess i'll find out soon enough. *


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 19, 2005)

yeah i was gonna get the tool (cheap as hell!!!) but i just got the flip top clear blue case so it lookz cool!!!!


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 19, 2005)

CrAzY_AP said:
			
		

> yeah i was gonna get the tool (cheap as hell!!!) but i just got the flip top clear blue case so it lookz cool!!!!


Have you tried it out yet? How does it work and how easy was it to put on?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 19, 2005)

no i just ordered it tonight so it will be awile to get in mail, and im pretty sure it will be easy to put on, b/c i went and took off my case tonight to make sure i could do it easily, and it was very easy


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2005)

Support NH buy the game!! Anyway rips are not always the best.......


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2005)

1. Go to the bathroom
2.


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 19, 2005)

Wow, early release!!! Play-Asia says usually ships in 24 hours. Lik-sang still says will ship when items arrive. This pisses me off considering what i just went through with play-asia those jerks in customers service sigh. Either way i dont have too much longer to wait. Damn im excited i've watched the 10 min trailer at least 3 times a day since the link was first posted.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes, it all looks so butiful, I can't wait.....


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 19, 2005)

Well since Kakihara isn't getting fastest I now have more insentive to make a video recording when I get my copy on sunday first thing now that my second wind in making videos is back. I just need to know what you guys all together would like me to do. Individual Videos of Specials that I can post on somthing like Putfile, a Montage of Specials with some background music of coolness and random Jrock, A montage all together including Specials and use of the characters with all the new updates (This would definatly take me a while to complete since I need to actually learn the game for myself first), or wait till I get all the characters/the unlock all characters code comes out and then do super montage.

Seeing as how I get to open a gift on Sunday morning at 12:00 a.m and I know exactly what gift has NH3 and the swap disk and slide card in it, from 12 onward I will more then likely be playing as I forget I have a life so >_> its definatly no trouble at all. Just tell me what to do.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2005)

This all makes me very happy to hear.....
Don't worry about showing all the new stuff .....that would be almost everythig......
I think I would be cool to do a first vid was all of the supers (against sasuke), I think a montage would be the best but whatever man, its your show.......
Then, as you unlock charchters add theirs, or do all of the unlocked charchters in a second montage.... (against Itachi asap)........
I anicipate your vids verymuch......


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 19, 2005)

Sounds easy enough. Its more or less just pausing the Recorder when a special ends and hitting play when it comes back. A little fine tooning here and there and some music and w00ty w00t montage. But It sounds like a good Idea with all of the people the have, and I'll put the transformations in there for a few scenes as well as I get to those characters (transformations as in Super Huge Chouji, Big Sakura) and other single videos showing off Butterfly Chouji and I can't handle my Sake Lee. Man, I'm actually looking more forward to making this video now then anything. >_> Maybe mom won't notice if I sneak NH 3 out of the mail and play for a little bit when it gets here. Muhahaha.

And do I sense an anger towards the Uchiha's?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2005)

YES! YES! YES!! Sounds good man......
And yea, I did't start it but it seems cool to perpetuate it.....


----------



## MS81 (Dec 19, 2005)

did you guys see new characters asuma,kirenai,and anko this game is going to be way better than ninja taisen4. although I still love it.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 19, 2005)

Lol yeah I am right there with you. I'm trying to see if they just edited it for the video or if some of the Cinima Things that they showed in the video like Neji using the Super Hands of Hakke into the Wide Screen ending slam is an Ougi or is actually a combo ender. It would be amazing if it was, and would at alot more of a variety to things as well if you ask me. It didn't have any button mashing or even the slightest but of button input showing in any of the clips they ever used showing it. Just makes me wonder if it is an Ougi or not since from the looks of it is can be used after 64 Hands of Hakke is done.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2005)

It seems to be a justu when "sucsussor Hinata" did the jutsu in NH2, I belive that the sceen showed only that......


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 19, 2005)

How did she do it?


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 19, 2005)

Only two more days,countdown^^


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2005)

Well, she did down down O, and it when into a short animation...


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 19, 2005)

YES!!! Then that definatly means I will be happy with this in the way they have set up moves like that....I will be trying to combo into things like that so much the moment I get it >_> The entire scene itself is just extremely cool to me added with the graphics.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2005)

Indeed, you should add jusus like that into the combo vid......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 19, 2005)

how do yall think naruto turns into one tail'd fox and sasuke into cs2 and chouji into buterfly mode, do you think you have to do like a lvl three ougi, or do you think it will be a charge move or what, i hope it is not a lvl three ougi b/c then it will be kinda hard to fight as them (itz hard to land ougiz on my usual opponent) 

use the link in my sig to order NTH 3 if you have not ordered it yet!!!!!!


----------



## Splyte (Dec 19, 2005)

it will definantly take a lv.3 ougi to transform like that.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 19, 2005)

i know :'' ( i dont want that, it should be... well i dontknow i guess i can deal with a lvl 3 ougi


----------



## Illidin (Dec 19, 2005)

Neji's thing wide screen ending was defenitely the finish of that ougi.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 19, 2005)

Can"t wait to play the rpg mode,the first time i'll play without a translation guide..and the second time with (to unlock all characters^^ and to actually know what they are saying)


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 19, 2005)

man i dont think i will touch story mode until i get walkthrough.... thatz gonna suck... i wonder how long it will take


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 19, 2005)

I never use a walkthrough the first time (like in NH2) ,but i do wonder about the story since it's only the sound saga......how long can it be?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 19, 2005)

what do you do like walk around and talk to random ppl and then fight them when a battle comes up?


----------



## Illidin (Dec 19, 2005)

WOW! I was just looking at those CC2 updates and noticed Asuma spils the damn ground in his ougi  couldn't see it in the vid. Should turn the brightness up .


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 19, 2005)

what do you mean spils the ground??????


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 19, 2005)

CrAzY_AP said:
			
		

> what do you do like walk around and talk to random ppl and then fight them when a battle comes up?



Yeah lol,and the requirements in battle i always figure it out by myself (after five defeat orso)


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 19, 2005)

HOLY SHIT, IT'S OUT EARLY!

OMG!!!!!

Good thing I pre-ordered it off of PlayAsia


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 19, 2005)

Well hopefully tomorrow^^ goodnight!


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 19, 2005)

man i need more people to order the game off my link so i can get some money, so far only two lol..... i am starting to looes hope in actually gaining money from this hole thing


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2005)

the ground get split......


----------



## Illidin (Dec 19, 2005)

CrAzY_AP said:
			
		

> what do you mean spils the ground??????



LOL, ment splits . Had to type quick since I was at work .


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2005)

All I need to see now I kyubi naruto do a flippy grab.......


----------



## Steel Guardian (Dec 19, 2005)

What Opening do you think would be in the game? I'm thinking either "Seishun Kyosokyoku" or "No Boy, No Cry".


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2005)

"No Boy, No Cry". would be better but I doubt that its in there.,.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 19, 2005)

i dont know the titles so i have no idea lol......


----------



## Kaki (Dec 19, 2005)

I am going to surprise my friend(who has no idea) by replaceing NH2 with NH3 when he goes to piss or somehting, with the same charachters we were useing....


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 20, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> I am going to surprise my friend(who has no idea) by replaceing NH2 with NH3 when he goes to piss or somehting, with the same charachters we were useing....



Haha cool,he'll have a stroke figuring it out^^


----------



## Illidin (Dec 20, 2005)

LOL, I know i'd be totally shocked.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 20, 2005)

heh! This game came out already, sweet it's like a chirstmas miracle : 

If anyone already has it, how is the game so far. Most importantly, is the game play diffrent, or improve from the second one ?

Kimmimaro better be a useable character, along with sasori. Wait how far does this thing go up to? -Forgive me, I am to lazy to read any of the 56's pages:


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 20, 2005)

shika shika boo said:
			
		

> heh! This game came out already, sweet it's like a chirstmas miracle :
> 
> If anyone already has it, how is the game so far. Most importantly, is the game play diffrent, or improve from the second one ?
> 
> Kimmimaro better be a useable character, along with sasori. Wait how far does this thing go up to? -Forgive me, I am to lazy to read any of the 56's pages:


It goes to the end of the Rescue Arc.

And a Christmas Miracle would be if no one in the world was naughty.  Not even Charles Manson.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 20, 2005)

I hope the ova is average or good,because the others sucked


----------



## uchiha_tomoe (Dec 20, 2005)

two days more to go!!!!! XDXDXDXDXD can't wait for it to be released...(by the way, i haven't even completed my naruto ninden yet kekekeke...what a loser) XDXDXDXD


----------



## uchiha_tomoe (Dec 20, 2005)

but....but....but.... i dun want to fight sasuke T______T Iyadaaaa!!!!!


----------



## Crush! (Dec 20, 2005)

Mine shipped. Can't wait for this. Especially after Gekitou Ninja Taisen 4's craptacular showing this year.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 20, 2005)

i'm tempted to DL this game  
but KH2 has to go first


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 20, 2005)

damn mine finally shiped, how ever my shipping chois is 7-14 dayz.... so i probably wont get it until 3 weekz :'''' ( two if im luck and it getz here in 10 dayz.... but i doubt it

so far i have only made .98$ of my lil play asia deal......... so more ppl need to go buy it off my link!!! i dont really start getting money until the 4th order....


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 20, 2005)

CrAzY_AP said:
			
		

> damn mine finally shiped, how ever my shipping chois is 7-14 dayz.... so i probably wont get it until 3 weekz :'''' ( two if im luck and it getz here in 10 dayz.... but i doubt it
> 
> so far i have only made .98$ of my lil play asia deal......... so more ppl need to go buy it off my link!!! i dont really start getting money until the 4th order....



7days? that sucks....and importing costs alot of money,besides i don't want naruto original..


----------



## Splyte (Dec 20, 2005)

i wish lik-sang would get there stuff and ship.
also i didnt have school today cuz some water main break or something.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 20, 2005)

nice!!! im already out on winter break yay!!!!!

and yes 7*-14* dayz does suck.... ima cheap ass so i got the three dollar shipping :' (


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 20, 2005)

CrAzY_AP said:
			
		

> nice!!! im already out on winter break yay!!!!!
> 
> and yes 7*-14* dayz does suck.... ima cheap ass so i got the three dollar shipping :' (



Aaauw well i always respect people who buy original games^^ and i'm a dirty pirate (i admit it) but i always buy the games i love emo ..like KH,Final Fantasy,...

Anywayz keep it up^^


----------



## Vodrake (Dec 20, 2005)

Masamunenissay said:
			
		

> OMFG..is this REAL??????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> REPS* if true!!



It's probably real, but the links useless without any seeders...


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 20, 2005)

Vodrake said:
			
		

> It's probably real, but the links useless without any seeders...




Yeah i know,..........*waiting


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 20, 2005)

Wel there are 58 people waiting hehe.....


----------



## Nemokrad (Dec 20, 2005)

sure its real? it seems like... kinda small... it's 100 mb bigger than NH2, i'll give it a try tho

not only that, .r23 is corrupt :x


----------



## Nemokrad (Dec 20, 2005)

ye, its real btw, checked... but still... .r23 corrupt... anyone have a source for .r23?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 20, 2005)

wow you bunch of damn piraterz...... i only pirated one game need for speed most wanted and it does not work b/c i have such a shity video card on my comp


----------



## Vodrake (Dec 20, 2005)

CrAzY_AP said:
			
		

> wow you bunch of damn piraterz...... i only pirated one game need for speed most wanted and it does not work b/c i have such a shity video card on my comp


You could burn it to DVD and play it on your PS2 if you have Swap Magic.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 20, 2005)

of course i do, but i dont have a dvd burner.....


----------



## Nemokrad (Dec 20, 2005)

dont burners cost like, what, 20 bucks? i bought a dual layer burner for 35 this week


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 20, 2005)

R23?? corrupt,anyways i think it's real^^


----------



## Nemokrad (Dec 20, 2005)

The 2nd DVD is an OVA related to the rpg mode's storyline

and yea its corrupt, notice how .r23 is much smaller than the other files


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 20, 2005)

1.On Dec 20 2005 @ 20:32 ShoNuff wrote:
Rar number 23 looks corrupt from the file size of it.

Lol you write this^^


----------



## Urahara_Kisuke (Dec 20, 2005)

21.1%

I will just wait and see and extract. I am going on a "seeing is believing" attitude now. heh

After all I have gone thru for KH2. heh


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 20, 2005)

I hope someone makes a comment whether the game works or not..


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 20, 2005)

Yup but mine will be ready  tomorrow..and when i found out it doesn't work i'm gonna be fucking pissed,well at least i didn't pay for it^^


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 20, 2005)

Nemokrad said:
			
		

> Heh mine will be done in 3 hours I think... I'll let you know... at 40% now going at a steady 140+kbyte/sec now



THANK YOu!!  .!


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 20, 2005)

What are his moves by the way?? Smoke jutsu:firebomb?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 20, 2005)

damn i want to dlit wile i am waiting for my readl one to come in tha mail


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 20, 2005)

do yall use one of those ps2 controller converters and play the game on your comp, or do yall burn it to a dvd????


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 20, 2005)

Swap magic man or you can use exploits on your memory card (maybe too difficult) but yeah use swap magic for swapping (is cheap 2)


----------



## Nemokrad (Dec 20, 2005)

obviously you can't play ps2 games on your comp, so the people either use swap magic (which imo is rather gay ) or they have their ps2 modded, or a HD


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 20, 2005)

Swap magic ain't gay, Getting your ps2 modded for lot's of money(and risk) when you only have to get up your ass and do a simple swap.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 20, 2005)

Yup swapmagic is the cheapest way. Nemokrad I hope you will finish it soon, I want to know if the game is ripped good. Genius also ripped this game but they have ripped some voice in movie scenes. I hope WjR version is good. 
Anway I'm only at 20% 3 hours to go.


----------



## Nemokrad (Dec 20, 2005)

Where's the genius link then? I'll try that one too... At 50% atm btw...

And swap magic kinda ruins your tray imo, and i heard it doesnt work for 100% of the games, plus you have to do that damn swap trick every time  modding a ps2 costs like what? 40 bucks maybe? dont see whats risky bout it... whats risky is screwing around with your tray all the time (=eventually balance issues)

Ripped voice? they can't do that  i can only comprehend japanese not read it  Without voice I'll have nothing to rely on lol


----------



## MS81 (Dec 20, 2005)

mines will be here on the 22nd so I don't need to do what the rest of you so called fans are doing.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 20, 2005)

Nemokrad said:
			
		

> Where's the genius link then? I'll try that one too... At 50% atm btw...
> 
> And swap magic kinda ruins your tray imo, and i heard it doesnt work for 100% of the games, plus you have to do that damn swap trick every time  modding a ps2 costs like what? 40 bucks maybe? dont see whats risky bout it... whats risky is screwing around with your tray all the time (=eventually balance issues)
> 
> Ripped voice? they can't do that  i can only comprehend japanese not read it  Without voice I'll have nothing to rely on lol



Yeah link plz^^


It does work for 100% ,the only problem is that some people are too stupid to copy games the right way. Some add patches or use cd-loader when the best thing is to use dvd decrypter and burn it...i


----------



## Nemokrad (Dec 20, 2005)

yea the genius version is cd-rom version

the other link you posted is the same as the one on mininova, cept that .r23 is fixed


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 20, 2005)

Yup done,thx guys^^


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 20, 2005)

Yeah I figured that out just now but thanks anyway for the heads up


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 20, 2005)

There's only 1 seeder and the highest leecher is at 58.4% so its gonna take a while. I'm only at 30%, by the time I get to 58% there will be more seeders hopefully.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 20, 2005)

Masamunenissay said:
			
		

> Swap magic man or you can use exploits on your memory card (maybe too difficult) but yeah use swap magic for swapping (is cheap 2)


yeah i know that much, but dont you have to get a dvd burner first, i already have swap magic (got it for NTH1,2)


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 20, 2005)

Yeah but wich pc nowadays doesnt have a burner. So that shouldnt be a problem


----------



## Kaki (Dec 20, 2005)

Hmmmmm, sounds like its worth a try......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 20, 2005)

swap magic is the best..... it doesnt screw up your tray (unless your stupid and break it off) and it doesnt screw up your ps2, the mod chip (i dont know from experience) but i heard it will screw up your ps2 and make it stop working for american games very slowly but surely....

swap magic go!!!


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 20, 2005)

Haohmaru said:
			
		

> Yeah but wich pc nowadays doesnt have a burner. So that shouldnt be a problem


there is a big difference in a burner and a dvd burner..... have you ever done this b4... bc you cant just use a normal burner, it has to be able to burn dvd format and my burner can not do that


----------



## Zenou (Dec 20, 2005)

Yeah, Swap Magic hasn't given me any problems at all.

I'm DLing it now. I'd like to remind everyone of the wiki page for it. *points to sig*


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 20, 2005)

Yeah of course you need a dvd burner^^ OR you can convert the dvd game to cd's which i once did and believe me..it's not worth it^^

Get yourself a dvd burner,doesn't cost much nowadays..


----------



## vome (Dec 20, 2005)

The game is posted on a.b.the-terminal for anybody that has newsgroup.  It's almost complete.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 20, 2005)

Masamunenissay said:
			
		

> Yeah of course you need a dvd burner^^ OR you can convert the dvd game to cd's which i once did and believe me..it's not worth it^^
> 
> Get yourself a dvd burner,doesn't cost much nowadays..


well i shall go check out some dvd burnerz but in tha mean time is this converting the dvd game into cd's complicated??????


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 20, 2005)

I have 4.7gb dvd discs, that's big enough I think


----------



## vome (Dec 20, 2005)

You should use the HDLoader.  The games are stored on the hard drive and the loading time is decreased.  But you need a hard drive and a network adapter to do it.  It's worth it though.  I've been using the hard drive since NH1.


----------



## Zenou (Dec 20, 2005)

Me? I don't know much Japanese. So no, not myself. But since anyone can edit it, others can. The NGNT4 page went well with translations.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 20, 2005)

Yo Vome I saw you at gamefaqs. Can you give me some info about those newsgroups (sites, link etc.). Thanks.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 20, 2005)

any one you ppl that i havent seen postin in here until now about torrentin tha game, plzzz, plzzzzz join my Narutimate hero FC!!!! itz in tha sig, thankz!!!!!


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 20, 2005)

Just get the one from eastgame. That one has a lot of leechers already. Just a matter of hours and there will be a lot of seeders to.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 20, 2005)

Yeah that would be awesome. I'm only at 28% with .r23 file and its gonna take a while.


----------



## vome (Dec 20, 2005)

I can't upload it right now.  I only have it up to rar 19.  They're not done uploading it yet.


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 20, 2005)

damn it man I was almost certain lik-sang would get theirs on monday like play-asia. It makes me angry because the always do except for the one time when i pay for it in full before the game even comes out. I have 2-4 day shipping in case it comes out early and i still wont have it before the 25th. DAMN YOU LIK-SANG...DAMN YOU TO A HOT URINE SOAKED HELL....AHHHHHHHHH


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 20, 2005)

Damn the r23 takes some time but the one from mininova is fast^^


----------



## Nemokrad (Dec 20, 2005)

not so fast when youre on 77.5% like me


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 20, 2005)

AbaraiRenji said:
			
		

> damn it man I was almost certain lik-sang would get theirs on monday like play-asia. It makes me angry because the always do except for the one time when i pay for it in full before the game even comes out. I have 2-4 day shipping in case it comes out early and i still wont have it before the 25th. DAMN YOU LIK-SANG...DAMN YOU TO A HOT URINE SOAKED HELL....AHHHHHHHHH


yeah itz funny i usually use lik-sang and then this time i used play-asia... and hello mine is already shipping


----------



## Splyte (Dec 20, 2005)

I wouldnt be surprised if they get their shipment in tommorow.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 20, 2005)

And Yes crazy the converting dvd's to cd's is kinda complicated....you'll waste 40 dollars on cd's lol^^


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 20, 2005)

lol yeah that is what i thought :'' 

see the problem is i will be getting my dvd burner with my x-mas money... and by that time i will almost have the game.... howeva i think i shall still buy it so i can burn need for speed and naruto yay...... time to go shoppin mannn


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 20, 2005)

Masamunenissay said:
			
		

> And Yes crazy the converting dvd's to cd's is kinda complicated....you'll waste 40 dollars on cd's lol^^


the file is only like 2.9gb, I have 4.7gb Dvds


----------



## Kaki (Dec 20, 2005)

2287937 	19, Dec 2005 	US$ 81.20 	*Order shipped* 	Order shipped 	  	 20, Dec 2005


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 20, 2005)

i think he meanz waste cd'z by screwing up trying to get the to work on normal cdz


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 20, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> 2287937 	19, Dec 2005 	US$ 81.20 	*Order shipped* 	Order shipped 	  	 20, Dec 2005


yes mine was shipped also : ))))

dude i only made .98$ off you and someone else order...... i need like 9 more orderz, lol aint gonna happen......


----------



## Kaki (Dec 20, 2005)

You mean 98 CENTS? dollars would be nice.......
This is great I just May arrive by Xmas eav......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 20, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> You mean 98 CENTS? dollars would be nice.......
> This is great I just May arrive by Xmas eav......


yes 98 cents :' (((

and i dont think mine will reach me for another three weekz... damn slow ass shipping i selected.. i will pirrate it if i get a dvd burner for x-mas


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Dec 20, 2005)

I wanna get it but then I also wanna get somethin else.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 20, 2005)

He he he...... Yea, I think 3-4 day shipping + Shipped at 8PM on the 20th should mean I'll get it by x mas EAV.....just in time.......


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Dec 20, 2005)

Nooooo darn you if i do buy it itll probably take like 2-3weeks


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 20, 2005)

damn lik-sang..even if it would ship tomorow and i took the 1 to 3 days shipping methos i'tll take 4 days..so i wont even have it on the 25th cuz they are close right?.. how dare they close on christmas...selfish bastards


----------



## Kaki (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm so glad I ordered from play asia......


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Dec 20, 2005)

you live in Japan?


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 20, 2005)

Hmmm i think he's talking about something  like chinatown^^


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Dec 20, 2005)

O is this place in NY?  Damn, but then id have to go all the way to NY, that's too much work


----------



## Kaki (Dec 20, 2005)

You bums, why did't you order it before......


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Dec 20, 2005)

I dunno, could have but spent my money too fast and now i dont have any 
But ill try to get more so i can order it


----------



## Crush! (Dec 20, 2005)

Did everyone see the OVA preview yet? All I gotta say is Naruto & Sasuke tag team against Kakashi, HELL YEAH!


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 20, 2005)

Wooooooooooot nice one,i hope DB subs it fast^^


----------



## Kaki (Dec 20, 2005)

Yeaaa, that was excellent........


----------



## Kaki (Dec 20, 2005)

Go buy it man.....


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 20, 2005)

Just wait man. By tomorrow there will be at least 40 seeders or so, but if you want it that badly.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 20, 2005)

Yeah......did your finish yet Hao?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 20, 2005)

yea he said he did.....


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 20, 2005)

No man I'm at 70%. My speed just dropped from 60 to 20kb. Its 1am here so I dont think Im going to play it today. I'm going to get some sleep


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 20, 2005)

Lol oké, goodnight^^ (1 am here 2 btw)


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 20, 2005)

I'll dl it so that I can play it before I get it


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 20, 2005)

Masamunenissay said:
			
		

> Lol ok?, goodnight^^ (1 am here 2 btw)



Thanks. Neogeo battle colliseum and naruto 3 will be done after 3 or 4 hours,  guess I'll play them tomorrow. 
BTW, you live in France (cause of the 1 hour time difference).


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Dec 20, 2005)

has anyone seen the character shots from the game?


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 20, 2005)

Lol you beat me to it Pooh. Have fun with the game everyone.


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Dec 20, 2005)

i went to here to see the characters and a couple screen shots. Comprehensive Analysis of Postskip Naruto

the 4ht option on your left takes you to all the characters.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 20, 2005)

Reaper of Souls said:
			
		

> i went to here to see the characters and a couple screen shots. Comprehensive Analysis of Postskip Naruto
> 
> the 4ht option on your left takes you to all the characters.


It's still not all the characters, just to let you know


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Dec 20, 2005)

I know cause some of them just got added recently but still it has a good number of them


----------



## Kaki (Dec 20, 2005)

Yea, only missing about 10......
Oh man! Only one cinimatic ougi would blow........


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 20, 2005)

Say the same thing I said on Gamefaqs. I think what they did is make it only 1 Ougi for for everything like that to have those that need to transform transform and what not. Then, what they did on the side was make alot more ingame based Jutsu's that are real time and applied the Ougi like cinima to combo ending moves. As the most widely known Neji one with the wide screen ending, things like that may be what they decided to replace the large assortment of Ougi's with to make combat a bit more tactical and for alot more strat to be played when battling someone. Of course if they kept the same near almost unlimited Kawarimi's that I heard about from NH 2 in, this will be utter crap.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 20, 2005)

It will still be my favorite game EVER........ but I don't know......


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 20, 2005)

Definatly sounds interesting. Someone is posting up a video of using Hinata right now. I asked for him to do one doing Kimimaro that he will hopefully get too but Hinata should show us a majority of things.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 20, 2005)

Ok, I will be so relived to see what I want to ........the truth.......


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 20, 2005)

Post the Hinata vid when they post the link


----------



## Kaki (Dec 20, 2005)

Yea, I hope he gets it up soon....


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 20, 2005)

Why everyone so quiet? Did they post it yet?


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 20, 2005)

He just posted it this second -Watching the fourms like a hawk-

Groups


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 20, 2005)

Yummmm delicous Hinata


----------



## Kaki (Dec 20, 2005)

He just posted it this second -Watching the fourms like a hawk-
You shoud get a metal, For real man, I wish I could have done that


----------



## Splyte (Dec 20, 2005)

Does that mean that that is hinata's only ougi?


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 20, 2005)

no it's just her only cinematic ougi  I think


----------



## Kaki (Dec 20, 2005)

I belvie that you DO unlock the other ougis.....I think.....its hard to prove with hinata.....

They certainly oned down the damage.....


----------



## Splyte (Dec 20, 2005)

i just read that you choose your cinematic ougi before the battle.


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 20, 2005)

AP i doubt it will take you 3 weeks to get it. I will probably take right@ 14days as did my GNT. I was starting to think it wouldnt come and i'll be damn if it didnt arrive on the 14th day. However if you look at it as it wont be here for 3 weeks and you get it earlier then you'll feel better. But if you look at it like it'll be here sooner and it takes longer you get pissed. Anywayz Good luck man!!


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 20, 2005)

My dl is at 59.7%, 3hrs left
I still need swap magic though.....


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 20, 2005)

Wait what happened to yours? I thought you already had a swap magic and thats how you played NH2.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 20, 2005)

I never played any NH before lol
I just know stuff
I'm getting Overnight shipping on my Magic swap though
Also I'm still buying NH3, just dling it to play until it gets here


----------



## Kaki (Dec 20, 2005)

Yup, thats the place, Mine should  be done late tomorrow......can I just throw the file folders on a DVD and burn it with NERO?


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 20, 2005)

Ask that other guy, I can't remeber how to do it


----------



## Kaki (Dec 20, 2005)

find it on mininova........use a slidecard.......


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 20, 2005)

Oh yeah I think I'm dling it from Last Fantasy (2081 Peers, 32 Seeds)


----------



## Kaki (Dec 20, 2005)

For seeds I have 4(48)  and peers: 80(708)........ mininova....
What is your dl. rate?


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 20, 2005)

damn you guys are really making me want this game even more now. Im glad you guys dont sell stuff for a living or might fork over my life savings(as if i had one) lol.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 20, 2005)

I don't think anyone has played it yet...but sooon


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 20, 2005)

11(46)Seeds and 63(2081)Peers
Dl rate is like 60kbps


----------



## Kaki (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice! I'll have to try last fantasy......


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 20, 2005)

They also have KH2 there at like 45kbps for me


----------



## Kaki (Dec 20, 2005)

I don't care for KH2, but thanks....Is it a site like mininova?


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 20, 2005)

wait what is this site? Is that the name of it last fantasy? I tried to find it but i didnt see the domain when i typed it in. What is it exactly.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 20, 2005)

yea I'll post the link:


----------



## Kaki (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm using Azurus.....what client are you running?


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm using uTorrent


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 20, 2005)

Im on my way to check it out, damn i'll be playing it too before i get mine. Does it work just like a regular playstation 2 game? Can I save my date and everything from the burned one and then when my original copy comes I can just pick up where i left off?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 20, 2005)

I'll see about Utorrent also.......
I'm off to dream about this game........NH3.........


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 20, 2005)

There should be no difference betweent it and the regular game, it's a copy
I still don't quite understand how to burn it though, it's a bunch of r. files


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 21, 2005)

Oh damn that was going to be my next question. I wonder if my friend knows. He's normally who i go to when i need to know about copying, buring, and basically anything else involving my computer that i cant figure out on my own...

The guy that first recommened this, how do you burn this correctly?


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 21, 2005)

When I'm done Dling I can try something out, I won't know if it works though


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 21, 2005)

how long did it take for you to get a good rate running because mine is being sucky right out of the gates and i'm hoping it doesnt stay this way.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 21, 2005)

Well mine will be done in like 2hrs, I don't seed when I dl so when it's done you'll get it faster I guess


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 21, 2005)

damn this place fuckin blew up now that the game has been released, damn ppl... join the FC!!!!!!!!!!!! the link to it is in my sig, join now!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 21, 2005)

I think I know how
Use DVD Decrypter, all the rar files combine into a iso. just extract and burn


----------



## Ziko (Dec 21, 2005)

tell us if it works!!!


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 21, 2005)

I'll burn it but I still can't play it until I get swap magic


----------



## Chiru (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm glad my copy should be here around the 23rd or 24th. Hopefully. If not, then the 26th. I can't wait to play it!


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 21, 2005)

Well...mine is under fastest shipping for PlayAsia, and they already sent an e-mail saying that it was sent out, so....


----------



## Ziko (Dec 21, 2005)

AbaraiRenji have you got to test the game yet?
Is it working?


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 21, 2005)

Okay, some of the people at GameFAQs already have it, so here is some info.

Main Menu:
Hokage faces = RPG Mode
Open Green Scroll = Story mode
Kunai = VS mode
Red Paint Brush = Training Mode
Tree = Multiplayer Mini Games
Food = Shop
Coffin = Naruto's room (Same setup as NH 2, its the place where you can put in the codes)
Buttons = Options Menu

Note:  RPG Mode deals with the tournament that the OVA is about.  Story Mode is simply the beginning of the series to the end of the Rescue Arc.

Hinata is WAY stronger than in NH2.

Starting characters:


CS2 is permenant after activation

There is not simply a CS1 transformation

Juggling someone into the air can be VERY easy when in a powered-up state.

Combo meter caps at 99

Nice little Hinata vid
this

More Later!

EDIT:  It's Later!

Ougis are apparently earned in either story or RPG mode.  Not sure which one.  Just think of it like how you had to earn transformations and shit in the Budokai games.

Story Mode bits:
*Zabuza Arc*

- Show Kyubi attacking the village, then The Third and Iruka talk about naruto's pranks.

- Training with Kakashi talk, then Naruto vs Kakashi. (with Bunshin combo for up up O and the shadow shiruken for down down O and naruto rendan for lvl 1 ougi)

- Kyuubi Naruto vs Haku (with some BEAUTIFUL CG of naruto going Kyuubi before the fight)

- Kakashi vs Zabuza

*Chuunin Exam Arc*

- Naruto vs Orochimaru in the forest.

- Naruto vs Neji

- Third vs Orochimaru (with lvl 3 ougi of the Sealing Technique)

- Naruto vs Transformed Shukaku (GREAT CG of Naruto fighting him before it begins)


*Sannin Arc*

- Kakashi vs Itachi, Gai vs Kisame

- Jairaya vs Kisame (CG of Sasuke attacking Itachi with Chidori but caught and then Sasuke gets Tsukiyomi'ed)

- Naruto vs Kabuto (with rasangan and bunshin combo for jutsus and lvl 3 ougi)

- Tsunade vs Manda

*Sound Arc*

- Naruto vs Sasuke (the hospital fight, altho its in the woods in front of the Memorial statue here since the hospital level isnt in the game. ) (With lvl 3 ougi)

- Chouji vs Jirobou

- Neji vs Kidomaru

- Kiba vs Sakon/Udon

- Shikamaru vs Tayuya (with Kage Shibari no Jutsu as a lvl 1 ougi)

- Naruto vs Kimimaro (with lvl 3 ougi that only puts you in "normal" Kyuubi form. It was the rasangan ougi from NH2. up up O = Bunshin Combo, down down O = Rasengan)

- Rock Lee vs Kimimaro (Same lvl 3 drunk lee ougi and jutsus as normally in vs mode.)

- Gaara vs Kimimaro (up up O = Sabaku Shoshu. down down O = throws a bunch of sand in the air and they all become bullets that attack the opp. lvl 3 ougi of Desert Avalanch into Desert Requim)

- 2 Naruto vs Sasuke Fights at the Valley of the End. In the first Naruto had the same attacks as the Kimimaro fight and Sasuke did his Lion combo into Hosinka no jutsu on me (dont know if that is on the normal vs mode sasuke or not). Then a GREAT One Tail Kyuubi Naruto Transformation CG when you beat him. Sasuke doesnt get a CG transformation hehe 
Then fight 2 is OTK Naruto vs CS2 Sasuke (Same jutsus as vs mode. up up O = Kyuubi Rendan down down O = Kyuubi Rasengan)
Then a good CG of them both in transformed state talking and some small flashbacks shown and then Chidori vs Rasengan collision. Then they go back to NH2 style talkin to end the story mode with Kakashi taking Naruto back the the village.

2nd EDIT:  EVEN MORE!

You can only have 1 Ougi set on yur character.  However, you can use the customization menu to choose which Ougi you want them to have.  However, the ppl at GameFAQs think that you can equip ALL yur Ougi after you have obtained them all.

Ougi dun really do all that much damage in this one, meaning that you actually have to beat them the old-fasioned way *gasp*

The frame rate has improved A LOT.

If a character goes into CS2 (or one-tailed Kyuubi), the game shows this little screen with the character saying...something.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 21, 2005)

No uzumaki just extract one of the rar files and you'll get an iso and they burn it^^......only one hour to go wooooooooo


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 21, 2005)

Damn damn i did everything the walkthroughs said and i still cant get it to play. What the hell am i doing wrong? This is making me upset. I want to play this game. *sigh*


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 21, 2005)

Lol you already playing?? Lucky bastard^^


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 21, 2005)

no im trying to but i guess it didnt burn correctly or something cuz it wont play. Says not a valid ps2 disc. I extracted the first rar file and got an iso, burned it, wont play. Did the same thing with the last rar file same result. Did it with all the rar files same result. What am i doing wrong?


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 21, 2005)

Which burn programma are you using? Which speed?  + or -?


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 21, 2005)

More vids:
Pen ink, and watercolor Sasori
Pen ink, and watercolor Sasori
Pen ink, and watercolor Sasori

You may commence with the ass-kissing


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 21, 2005)

tried nero and dvd decrypter. + speed


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 21, 2005)

WARNING

The surgeon general states that viewing this vid is the equivalent of 20 orgasms (Tenacious D line)
Link removed


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 21, 2005)

Well ..try it one last time and use Alcohol with a low speed(it's known for it's quality for burning games)....


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 21, 2005)

SeruraRenge said:
			
		

> WARNING
> 
> The surgeon general states that viewing this vid is the equivalent of 20 orgasms (Tenacious D line)
> Link removed


nuts


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 21, 2005)

Watching again the vid that I put up in my last post...I realized sumthin.  The annoucer is the VA of Sanji from One Piece.  Awesome!


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 21, 2005)

thanx for all your help im going to try once more then its off to bed i have to work tomorrow. Looks like i wont be playing this as soon as i thought then. thanx again.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 21, 2005)

No problem^^ if it still doesn't work i'll give you a full plan how i did it (if it finishes on time^^)

Anyways goodnight and goodluck


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 21, 2005)

nope no luck even tried to mess around with settings and make sure everything was ok. Guess it wasnt meant to be for me. well Im off to bed. Happy playing for the rest of u guys.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 21, 2005)

I got all excited, upon seeing this is out but I'm not sure if I'm even gonna take the time to burn this game... n2 was good but it got stale fast. The random mission generator was cool but, the game was just to easy. 

Questions: 

Is the gameplay of this one the exact same as the previous naruto instalments ?

In story mode, after you customize all the chars to have certain techs and power them up, can you fight against those boosted up chars. In N2 you needed to have a second player, which is annoying because thier is always one around. 

And Do ALL the characters have new moves? And possibly do some of them have more then 2 jutsu's ? Kakashi should have like 4 or 5.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 21, 2005)

shika shika boo said:
			
		

> Questions:
> 
> 1.  Is the gameplay of this one the exact same as the previous naruto instalments ?
> 
> ...


added in numbers to quote for easy answering.

1.  Basically, it's just greatly improved.

2.  I...don't know just yet.

3.  Yes.  EVERYONE has something new.  Also, instead of customizing jutsu with other people's moves, you are given a list of nearly every move that person can or has done to choose from.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 21, 2005)

Forgot to mention:

Every character has ben improved.  Except for Kisame.  He didn't need it.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 21, 2005)

Kisame is really anoying. Every time he hits you with that damn sword he sucks chakra from you . But to bad he is the same as in NH2. Would be nice if he had some new combos and shit.


----------



## Nemokrad (Dec 21, 2005)

What mod are you using? I'm using matrix infinity and i can play dvd-rw just fine... just burned the iso with nero


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 21, 2005)

no chip, i have the slim tool and swap magic.


----------



## Nemokrad (Dec 21, 2005)

oh then i dont know

anyway, people who are wondering what has changed... a LOT has changed:

gfx: resolution has been upped, character models in battle downtuned a bit (hardly noticeable), a LOT more animations, smoother, etc, ultimate ninjutsu vids very high quality (higher quality than the ougi ones in NH1/2). They're also shorter (not 3-4 movies in a row anymore, just 1)

ougi: REMOVED! omgwtf? yea ougis have been removed, it's called ultimate ninjutsu now, and you can equip it. you can choose one "ougi" from a list of what a char got (you unlock it through story and/or rpg mode i suppose) and it also tells you how much chakra bars the move costs, how much damage, and how much the transformation of an ougi affects your stats. you can also choose how you wanna perform ultimate ninjutsu, by button mashing, stick spinning or button sequence. ultimate ninjutsu do a LOT less damage than in NH1/2 (yay!) and usually cost 2 or 3 chakra bars (hurray for balance!)

characters: the much suggested 42 chars appear to actually be correct. every char has at least one ultimate ninjutsu

jutsu: still 2 jutsu per dude, dont know if you can unlock it so that naruto will  for example have 5 jutsu of his own to choose from, you can at least pick jutsu from others, like in NH2. almost every char has 1 normal attack jutsu and 1 cutscene jutsu, also a lot like NH2. most characters now can do something when you press up, not sure how it was in NH2 (i only know which chars were able to heal), but some people (gai, jiroubou, etc) can also get a powerup by pressing up, costs as much chakra as a jutsu. kakashi doesn't only copy all jutsu of the opponent when using sharingan, he also takes over the entire fighting style and moves the exact same way as the other dude, also the up jutsu is copied. looks funny if he copies chouji and sits on the ground to eat his bag of chips while humming 

transformations: after doing an ougi either a character gets a powerup (temporary), a summon (temporary) or a transformation (permanent). a summon is that controllable huge thing that you can control for 10 secs, and do normal hits with and 1 chargeable jutsu. a powerup is like in NH1/2, self explanatory, and a transformation actually loads a whole new character model, with his own fighting style and jutsu! transformed characters cant do ultimate ninjutsu, but then again, they dont need to 
Characters known to be able to have a summon: Sakura, Chouji, Jiraiya, Tsunade, Orochimaru, Kiba
Characters known to have a transformation: Naruto (kyuubi 2), Sasuke (CS2), Jiroubou (CS2), Kidoumaru (CS2), Tayuya (CS2), Sakon/Ukon (CS2), Kimimaro (CS2), Lee (drunk), Chouji (butterfly), Gaara (small shuukaku)
Surprisingly opening gates isn't a transformation. But then again... You lose hp constantly with opened gates so that would be kinda suicide 

They balanced the game alot, and its all about normal combos and jutsu now, which IMO is a great improvement. ultimate ninjutsu are hard to pull off and often cost most or all chakra, but they're worth it


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 21, 2005)

Omg Itachi and Gaara were somehow improved in the game... Unbelievable. -I was only asking because, my comp is getting a dvd burner in a couple of days, and then I'll have to go learn how to burn games. So I just wanted to know if it was worth it. Although I could just ask my cousin... lol

edit: wow thx for the desc neko- reps.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 21, 2005)

hey kb, where are you getting it from man ?


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 21, 2005)

AbaraiRenji said:
			
		

> what did you use to do burn it? I've been having problems. I've figured most of them out by searching, like unassociated winrar and iso files etc..
> Im still having a problem playing the burned game though. I believe my problems lay in the DVDs im using. I read DVR+RW dont work as back ups is that true? and  also i heard certain brands dont work as well. We had memorex laying around the house, are those no good?



I'm using verbatim, I dont know if memorex works but I wouldnt count on it. Maybe you did something wrong when you were unpacking the iso file. 
1. unpacking all the rars to get one iso file wjr-nnh3 1.457.888kB
2. open dvd decryptor: Mode>Iso>Write
3. Burn it on 1x speed just to make sure you burn it right.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 21, 2005)

Here you go shika.

Link removed


----------



## Nemokrad (Dec 21, 2005)

oh btw, for those who wonder... 

i havent checked that much yet (only had time to check default chars and stuff) i believe that RPG mode and storymode are actually different, as strange as it might seem... i think the storymode is much like the one in NH2 and the RPG mode is something realtime rpg-ish thingy


----------



## Ziko (Dec 21, 2005)

Have anyone found a r23 file thats not corrupt yet? Is it corrupt?
Im downoading the one with the corrupt file and it has come very far so i dont want to stop it...

Edit: Ehh with me file r26 is 24.8mb is that one corrupt too?


----------



## Asuma (Dec 21, 2005)

Hmm.. i just tested the VS modes, and.. characters can make only 1 ougi? I just tested only Sakura, but she has 1 ougi

EDIT: okay, i get it, we can get more ougis and moves if we complete the story mode


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 21, 2005)

Nemokrad said:
			
		

> oh then i dont know
> 
> anyway, people who are wondering what has changed... a LOT has changed:
> 
> ...


Little late on this.  I told everyone most of this 2 pages ago.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 21, 2005)

such long postz....... yeah i think im buying my dvd burner...... is it still really complicated to burn a game when you have a real dvd burner?????


----------



## Nemokrad (Dec 21, 2005)

The french 42 head pic is correct. yondaime and konohamaru are in secret slots (upper left lower right)

only double chars are naruto in lee suit and pre-sharingan kakashi


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 21, 2005)

o i didnt even notice that konohamaru was not showing..... damn i guess i was just bocking him out since i dont really care for him


----------



## Nemokrad (Dec 21, 2005)

oh and kakashi's jutsu indeed ARE summon dogs (cutscene) and doing raikiri

his fighting style is kinda like in NH2, but when he uses his sharingan he COMPLETELY takes over the other dude's fighting style (like naruto using kagebunshins to fight)


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 21, 2005)

god i just want to play this game..... itz killin me to know that all the damn piraterz are all enjoying it right now and im sitting here waiting or it to come in tha mail :'(


----------



## MS81 (Dec 21, 2005)

did any1 play it yet.


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 21, 2005)

AP check your mail...

Tiger...Im not sure if the OVA is on here or not. I dont think it is but I just started playing it so i wouldnt know. Im buying it anyway im just waiting for lik-sang to mail their copies of the game off.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 21, 2005)

Anyways anyone got some cheats for all the characters??


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 21, 2005)

DAMN THIS GAME IS AWESOME!!! Sorry for the caps but this is the first time i've played a NH game. Im loving this so far and all we've played are 2 versus matches. Its going to take a little time to figure out what exactly im picking as jutsu and/or transformations. Man im not going to get any sleep when i get off tonight. Damn it all!!


----------



## tigerwoo (Dec 21, 2005)

thanks abarai.  i would assume that it'd come in a different folder to be burned to a different disc.  guess i'll see it when i buy it.  not that i'll be able to understand a thing.  "oh! oh! they said gamaoyabin!  i know that! ...Oh!  he said dattebayo!  he's always saying that!  hahaha!  silly naruto!"

yeh...


----------



## Feathers! (Dec 21, 2005)

It sucks that we couldnt get more akatsuki members... at least they put in all the hokages.  im happy.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 21, 2005)

Yeah..but i need cheats to get all the characters so i can play with yondaime..or how you get them?? Cuz i don't want to play the rpg or storymode,


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 21, 2005)

like i said Tiger im not sure yet. I may be on there cuz there are ppl that have already seen it. Im just not sure because we are still playing vs mode.


----------



## SSJLance (Dec 21, 2005)

I haven't fought yet. I'm playing the story mode (which is so freakin' japanese heavy I don't understand a thing) and I don't know why but running on walls is so much fun! I guess i'll save and play a couple of fight rounds.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 21, 2005)

Cool^^ let me know (or anyone) how to get the hokages


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 21, 2005)

ok i have no choice but to unlock some more ppl and fast. Damn you work damn you holiday season. *sigh* looks like i wont be playing as long as i'd wish. Oh well its enjoyable guys, im really liking it. Guys post when you start unlocking ppl and how to do so.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 21, 2005)

Gonna play and unlock some characters...^^


----------



## tigerwoo (Dec 21, 2005)

yehman.  the minigames look awesome.  pushups, handwalking, kagemane, and treeclimbing were the only ones in NH2 but they were still fun.  tried to convince the g/f that it was cooler than marioparty.  (didn't work)

D/L 14.2% done, 13:25 hours remaining / 14 KB/s
bleggh...  i might have it before christmas but only have a few hours to play before the effin fun festivities begin.  i might have to "leave sick" and come home to play!

i heard a rumour this game was good.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 21, 2005)

Masamunenissay said:
			
		

> Yeah..but i need cheats to get all the characters so i can play with yondaime..or how you get them?? Cuz i don't want to play the rpg or storymode,


I would suggest playing the story mode.  Not only does it unlock most of the characters, but it has some of the most kickass cutscenes of all time.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 21, 2005)

Alright my file just finished dling. Its in parts and everything. Can someone help me out and tell me what I need to do to play the game?


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 21, 2005)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Alright my file just finished dling. Its in parts and everything. Can someone help me out and tell me what I need to do to play the game?


When you extract the rar. it will turn into a iso. then burn it onto a dvd


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 21, 2005)

yeah and make sure when using winrar to extract, that you uncheck the tab that associates winrar with iso files...
Rendan you playing yours yet?


----------



## Ziko (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks AbaraiRenji not sure if it works but its worth a try.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 21, 2005)

Me = No Swap Magic


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 21, 2005)

Ok its extracting right now. Another question.

Since its an ISO, isnt it possible to play it on my pc?


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 21, 2005)

UzumakiHyuugaRendan said:
			
		

> Me = No Swap Magic



I use gameshark and creditcard


----------



## thizz (Dec 21, 2005)

ey is what yall doin illegal? sorry im jw


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 21, 2005)

SeruraRenge said:
			
		

> I would suggest playing the story mode.  Not only does it unlock most of the characters, but it has some of the most kickass cutscenes of all time.



Yeah i just completed story mode,the sasuke vs naruto part has some cool background music (sad) and it was even better then the anime.. 

I unlocked most of the characters but i still need to unlock the hokages


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 21, 2005)

Ziko said:
			
		

> Thanks AbaraiRenji not sure if it works but its worth a try.


yeah like i said it took a while. I went to get something to eat, laid down and when i got back up just to look i was like WOW. It was blazing speed. Welp off to work. Damn i want to stay and play. Im fighting the Giant snake in story mode, naruto just beat kabuto.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 21, 2005)

Lol i love it when manda talks..he talks like a gangster^^ YARO!!!!!!!! but i still find the summons kinda crappy(graphics),not much improvement..


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 21, 2005)

Don't listen to Masa, all he does is trash talk this game


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 21, 2005)

Lmao ^^ i'm being objectif and some characters still have the goddamn same old moves (it's like they changed nothing) But yeah lot's of games do this (Soul Calibur,...)

Hell this game gets a 8,5/10 (if the hokages or kimi wasn't in there it would get a 5/10)


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 21, 2005)

o i hate you alll :'' ( i want to play


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 21, 2005)

im workin on it..... my wireless connection is all screwed up to the Dl sped is like slowww motion..... it wont fully connect to a DL for some reason so once i get that fixed then ima DL away at this game

next im scared about how hard it is gonna be to burn it :'' (


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 21, 2005)

LoL,get those 40 dvd's ready^^


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 21, 2005)

i know....... im so broke to.... and thatz why i have to wait till after x-mas to buy a dvd burner and dvd'z.... and then about a week after that i will already have the game so i might just wait..... however i will defanently stop comein in here and hear yall talkin about it if i dont DL it


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 21, 2005)

Masamunenissay did you ever play part 1 and 2 of naruto narutimate hero? This is a huge improvement on those 2. Everyone has new moves, its almost a whole different game. Anyway I almost unlocked all the character, I wonder how I unlock Yondaime and Konohamaru?


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 21, 2005)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Ok its extracting right now. Another question.
> 
> Since its an ISO, isnt it possible to play it on my pc?



No its not possible. There arent any ps2 emulators that play ps2 games good. Maybe in the future there will be one.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 21, 2005)

damn you have already almost unlocked everyone????? can you read jap?!??! and im so glad to hear that almost everyone has new moves!!! i was scared some charecterz would be left untouched

nvm.. just noticed you are from japan.... lucky man i atleast want to visit there!!!


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 21, 2005)

Yes i did play Naru 2 and it's not a big improvement...the cutscenes are almost the samejiraiya,naruto's rasengan on the rock,..............) as for the summons they still look crappy. BUT they did change the special moves (down down circle,up up circle) like Kiba's etc..that's pretty cool^^

But hell i might be more positive seeing Yondaime in action^^, lol there's konohamaru..?


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 21, 2005)

Haohmaru said:
			
		

> No its not possible. There arent any ps2 emulators that play ps2 games good. Maybe in the future there will be one.



I hate to be a bitch Hao^^ but..my brother is playing Naru hero 3 right now on his pc..you just need the right plugins and emulator. I'm not saying it plays perfect but it does play...


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 21, 2005)

so itz still just up up o and down down o for special moves??? i was hopeing they would throwin somethin different, maybe like a backward backwad o


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 21, 2005)

Yup,

I really like kiba's moves^^ he's improved alot since the 2


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 21, 2005)

Masamunenissay said:
			
		

> I hate to be a bitch Hao^^ but..my brother is playing Naru hero 3 right now on his pc..you just need the right plugins and emulator. I'm not saying it plays perfect but it does play...



Thats great. If you dont have a ps2 to play it on. I knew some games that did play on the emulator but didnt run good so thats why I said that.


----------



## tigerwoo (Dec 21, 2005)

heh, konohamaru vs shukaku.  that would be sweet.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 21, 2005)

Haohmaru said:
			
		

> Thats great. If you dont have a ps2 to play it on. I knew some games that did play on the emulator but didnt run good so thats why I said that.



Yup,some games don't work at all....true


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 21, 2005)

Did you guys already see this Back cover. If its a repost never mind.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 21, 2005)

Haohmaru said:
			
		

> Did you guys already see this Back cover. If its a repost never mind.




Oh i didn't, thx^^...shit yondaime!!! i hope someone got him by tomorrow


----------



## tigerwoo (Dec 21, 2005)

AWEsome!  i was wondering how yondaime and konohamaru were supposed to squeeze in there...  no i have to go pee my pants.  i can't take this constant state of excitement.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 21, 2005)

Lot's of people arz suffering..you,crazy.........

All i can say is,put Naruto 2 in your ps2 and just imagine your playing the new one..hahahahahah i'm sorry


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 21, 2005)

Haohmaru said:
			
		

> Did you guys already see this Link removed. If its a repost never mind.


oOOo thankz man, what is up with the ? random select??? thatz different if it is, usually triangle is the random select


----------



## tigerwoo (Dec 21, 2005)

masamune that's probably what i'll do. cause it's only 12.5% and it's time for supper.  maybe i shouldn't have switched clients...


----------



## Kaki (Dec 21, 2005)

ohhhhh I'm at about 90%.......

The only bummer is no more ougis.....*unless *you can select them all when you ulock all three..........


----------



## Nemokrad (Dec 21, 2005)

Masamunenissay said:
			
		

> I hate to be a bitch Hao^^ but..my brother is playing Naru hero 3 right now on his pc..you just need the right plugins and emulator. I'm not saying it plays perfect but it does play...



I would love to hear about that emulator+plugins... I've been in the PCSX2 team for quite a while, which as far as I know, and im pretty damn 100% sure, is the best working emulator out there that "runs" commercial games (at 10fps max, if you're lucky with a dual core uberpc, but still). But it definitely not running any big game at any playable framerate, and I'm pretty damn sure it ain't capable of emulating a lot of the technologies used by NH1, 2 and 3 (cellshading in particular, the characters will have black triangles all over them most likely), I'd be surprised if you could possibly even enter a battle with an emulator, let alone at any fps higher than 10 (at a low than 8ghz processing speed ), and as far as i know using an ougi would cause it to crash (as it did with NH1, nothing in the executing technology of it has changed among the games).

So i'd like to know that magic emulator and plugins your bro is using  cause it might be the solution to the problem we've been working on for the last 4 years lol


----------



## Kaki (Dec 21, 2005)

I belive he was joking....


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 21, 2005)

Someone just negrepped me for giving my opinion..BRAVO CLAP CLAP CLAP as if it matters,anonymous negreppers are worse then trash i say you!!


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 21, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> I belive he was joking....



And i was not joking....i'll tell you tomorrow ..too tired


----------



## Nemokrad (Dec 21, 2005)

What's everyone complaining about stuff being "stripped" from the game and gfx being recycled. as far as i know not too much got recycled and the stuff that everyone supposes thats "stripped" (certain ougis) are unlocked later. im glad that instead of stupid powerup-only ougis and "lets use my friend or sensei as ougi" ougis are out and theres only real ones now. furthermore theres a lot more "normal" battle animations and possibilities (normal direction combos etc) so i dont see whats the fuss


----------



## Kaki (Dec 21, 2005)

Well, it seems they have their own intrumental op....


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 21, 2005)

Well unless it has been said before, you can have up to 3 Ougi's on your character ranging from 1-3. When you first get the game, they auto give you a random level Ougi. Then, as you beat modes and such you gain more Ougi's for characters. 

So Say you Have Itachi. Someone unlocked all 3 specials with him, level 1, 2, and 3. Now he is able to go into the custom mode before a match or normal one and set him to have all three and it will work like NH 2. One Tri hit for level 1, Two for two, and three for three. Also, it seems like each character has about at least 6 Different Ougi's or so, allowing for a greater amount of detail to how you want things to go and what Ougi's you want in your match. You can also set up if you want Rapid X tap, Combo Input, or Anolog Twitch for your own character (most likely pick what is good for you and bad for opponent) to allow your move to do more damage as they got rid of multi scene ougi's. So when you do the Ougi, the scene shows and that's the end.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 21, 2005)

Are you sure this is true...if it was I have no worries, but that is the one thing I must know....


----------



## tigerwoo (Dec 21, 2005)

i don't play NH2 with ougi's.  and i always found it very frustrating to try executing them on the comp (hardest setting so they block and kawarimi lots) when it was the only way to win a battle in RPG mode.  so i'm not sad by the limitation at all.
 [edit:  oh... well it's cool to have them too then...]
kawarimi's in NH2 were the best thing about that game!  i don't know why some of you complain about it.  the constant kawarimi battles are very exciting!  it makes the game SO fast paced!  really testing your reflexes

spamming certain moves like itachi's bunshin explosion or kankuro's poison may be easy, but i find you can defeat your opponent much faster by using the wide variety of attacks and combos at your disposal.  but just for fun, (still NH2) i put both of itachi's kagebunshin moves on Naruto (the shuriken windmill thing is "s~o last year")  gave kakashi Zabuza's water dragon (he used it in the first movie too!  that's totally his move now) and of course Raikiri.  and gave lee sasuke's combo.  (it was sort of based on the lotus anyway right?)  i couldn't find the 3rd to get the upgraded Katon:goukyakunojutsu for sasuke, but the little one was good enough.

i'm really looking forward to fucking up everyone's jutsu's in NH3!!!  although from the looks of the vids i've seen so far, i won't have to.  ~especially since kakashi comes complete with chidori and dogs~

...wait... is chidori and raikiri the same move?  chidori named after the birdchirps and raikiri the lightning splitting?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 21, 2005)

wow thatz crazyness.... this is tha first time i have heard of the new ougi system, soundz cool


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 21, 2005)

hummm i dont know of any direct DL's im sure someone does though.....


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 21, 2005)

ShadelessNyght said:
			
		

> Well unless it has been said before, you can have up to 3 Ougi's on your character ranging from 1-3. When you first get the game, they auto give you a random level Ougi. Then, as you beat modes and such you gain more Ougi's for characters.
> 
> So Say you Have Itachi. Someone unlocked all 3 specials with him, level 1, 2, and 3. Now he is able to go into the custom mode before a match or normal one and set him to have all three and it will work like NH 2. One Tri hit for level 1, Two for two, and three for three. Also, it seems like each character has about at least 6 Different Ougi's or so, allowing for a greater amount of detail to how you want things to go and what Ougi's you want in your match. You can also set up if you want Rapid X tap, Combo Input, or Anolog Twitch for your own character (most likely pick what is good for you and bad for opponent) to allow your move to do more damage as they got rid of multi scene ougi's. So when you do the Ougi, the scene shows and that's the end.




Really? Didn't knew that..awesome!!!!!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 21, 2005)

we can only hope I'm getting the final 6% at 5-22kB/s.......


----------



## Kaki (Dec 21, 2005)

Yea, I have a NAT error like a friend and I don't know why......


----------



## Splyte (Dec 21, 2005)

Shadeless are you completely sure that it works like that? where you choose an ougi for each level or is this an assumption?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks for confirming that I'm very happy to hear it.......the only deal is the weird pic when the Cs2 is loading......


----------



## Splyte (Dec 21, 2005)

what was the link to that video with itachi?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 21, 2005)

I relaized that but I more visualy applealing image would be nicer.....


----------



## Splyte (Dec 21, 2005)

if those are the videos i think i already have, then im pretty sure that he just edited 3 battles together to show the ougis he has for itachi.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 21, 2005)

Win some loose some if you ask me. The fact that they are there makes me happy.

And about the video edit. It could be true but meh I doubt it. But then again I'm optimistic like that. At least we know there are various Ougi's you can unlock.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm checking it out......should be obvious if he edited.....


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 21, 2005)

If he did I still won't mind. But then again I guess I can say I will love this as I barely got any play of Naruto 1 or 2 so I can go into this blind and have a good time other then those looking for a super update. With no actual expectations I can be happy with just about anything.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 21, 2005)

Well he _did _edit it...... the graphics are waaaaay up thoguh.......
It is a bit of a bummer that your only get 1/2 of an ougi per game.....hopfuly you can use your theory......


----------



## Splyte (Dec 21, 2005)

i dont think that you will be able to choose one for each level ougi after you unlock them, since that itachi video used an ougi of each level.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 21, 2005)

yea....too bad.....and they cut out his kagebushin sai.......


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 21, 2005)

If you mean the Kage Bunshin Ougi they might not have. I definatly know for a fact that there are various Ougi's that still need to be unlocked for characters as people are showing on the Gamefaqs boards. And since the Sannin have multiple level 2 Ougi's I'm sure Itachi can have his. But then again this is me being optimistic again.

Good news for those that care. After seeing Tayuya's video, the Sound 5 can go into CS 1 mode for a while.


----------



## Splyte (Dec 21, 2005)

yes, there are multiple ougis from the same level. so itachi prolly will have that ougi(if thats what you meant) and the CS1 transformation doesnt change your look at all in this game. also the CS1 and gates for gai and lee dont have that load time(obviously)


----------



## Kaki (Dec 21, 2005)

That's great, I wonder why I did't see Kimi do it....mayby it happens if you lose the ougi? ......
Well, I wonder if Kyubi naruto has a flippy grab like in GTN .....

But the only bad things about the game is that they cut out introductions....oh wait thats a good thing, we always skiped them anyway......
and with damage reduced the battles are longer and with only a fraction of an ougi it could be an issue.....


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 21, 2005)

I think they did it like I said earlier to make more of a balance in the characters and things more then likely. I think they were trying to balance it more so it wasn't the fan service game as most people call it and could be more of a serious fighter. This is my guess anyway, though I would have enjoyed the having all the Ougi's 1-3 like NH 2. Oh well things are still all well and good and with Yondaime Offically Confirmed now as someone already posted a screen shot of everyone unlocked, I can sing my happy songs.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 21, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Yea, I have a NAT error like a friend and I don't know why......



even though i managed to get rid of the NAT error the DL speed still sucks at mine... what modem or router are you using?


----------



## Nemokrad (Dec 21, 2005)

please... stop... spreading... stupid... rumors...

it seems like on these forums you can change people's entire opinions with a single pic or vid. just play the damn game and see for yourself. there were pics of the ougi customization screen weeks ago and just from judging that you could see that you can only CHOOSE one damn ougi. the question was whether you could only choose the lvl 3 ougi or you only had 1 ougi to perform, which has been answered by everyone who has played it. come on, just check it, everyone who claims you can equip multiple ougis has "seen" or "read" it somewhere, or they have posted it along with some other bs theories. 

theyve changed it this way for obvious reasons. its a game not some interactive cinematic rollercoaster. NH1 and 2 were loads of fun sure. but it was all about ougi's. do a cheap combo to have an unblockable hit of ougi pwnage with certain chars. now theyve heavily downgraded it and made it more tactical by making the people choose 1 ougi (transformations also make certain stats go up and certain down too, along with new jutsu in some cases). i mean come on, what kind of guy are you if you only focus on doing ougis, you dont even need 3 ougis. longass 1 min sequences with button mashing. please. they look awesome and all but after playing NH2 for a couple of months you start to hate using ougis unless you want one of the special effects (sharingan, tsukiyomi, tsunade's healing).

if you want movie sequences watch the fillers, skip the storyline, and only watch the battles, same principle, just that youre not mashing the goddamned buttons.

maybe you CAN equip all ougis, but at least back it up with something like "ive done it and know EXACTLY how to do it". not with "look here's an edited vid of someone"


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 21, 2005)

This just in. Apparently they added even more to the game when it comes to Ougi's.

Someone posted about playing as Naruto vs. CPU Kakashi. The CPU kakashi got off the Chidori Ougi, but the guy as Naruto won the button command input. So Right when Kakashi was about to hit, Naruto said as the screen froze and then the entire screen broke up and shattered like glass and the battle returned. He didn't take any damage I believe because of it but I'm not sure how much to read into it.

Here is the original post.

From: Kangta | Posted: 12/21/2005 4:17:38 PM | Message Detail
Not sure if this has been mentioned, but I was playing against CPU Kakashi, and he used his Raikiri Ougi on me. But I was able to beat him in the Combination presses, and before it hit, the screen froze, and Naruto said something, then the screen broke away like glass, as if the attack didn't hit (which was something that lacked in NH2 if I recall). Pretty cool effect to me.


----------



## Nemokrad (Dec 21, 2005)

yea sounds cool, and logical... in NH2 it just prevented the next sequence


----------



## Splyte (Dec 21, 2005)

ok sweet thanks nemo for completely going too far with something that has already been cleared up with the person who thought that.

on a sidenote does anyone know what other ougi's kiba gets?


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 21, 2005)

Yeah it seems like this is what they did to keep the reason for button mashing and all that to still be in, and gives more to the battle system that just because they landed the Ougi doesn't mean it will mean much. Also puts more of a buff on picking the style of mashing that works best for you.

And I understand what you mean on some things with the rumors, but alot fo the time people just want to know whats up. I've just been posting what I've heard and what sounded more or less logical.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 21, 2005)

Well, its _still _the best game....but I wish it had the good old ougis......


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 21, 2005)

I like that you get too chose the mashing, even though I'm good with all 3 types


----------



## Kaki (Dec 21, 2005)

That is pretty cool..but if you choose a lv. 3 special that pretty much means no specials for you.....


----------



## Splyte (Dec 21, 2005)

is there any incentive in choosing the level 1 ougis over the level 3 ones?


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 21, 2005)

No clue really. There may or may not be more or less will depend on the fight I guess. Considering all Ougi's activate different the way a level 1 flows faster may be better combo wise.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 21, 2005)

YEA, they can be done more offten.....


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 21, 2005)

I got the game earlier today.  Been playing it for the past 5 hours.  Unlocked everyone that I can in Story Mode, but I haven't unlocked anyone in RPG mode yet?

Is it just me, or is Kimimaro REALLY overpowered? (not that I care, I'm the one using him)


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 21, 2005)

I don't like using overpowered characters, using my own skill is more fun


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Dec 21, 2005)

someone has the game!!! NOOO


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Dec 21, 2005)

Nero, Alcohol 120%, or anyo other burnin program


----------



## Kaki (Dec 21, 2005)

Thnaks, but I guess it must be my DVD - s

I've used nero to put them all into one iso file......


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 21, 2005)

tigerwoo said:
			
		

> don't know about NH3 but NH2 you could set the options right before the fight to get rid of the stupid "buddies" and the ougi's.  is that buddy system even in NH3?  i always found it silly.  interesting but silly.


Nope, no friend to help ya.  Yur on yur own now.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 21, 2005)

So no assists in NH3?


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 21, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> So no assists in NH3?


No.  Then again, you dun really need em anymore, cuz items are REALLY frequent from smashing stuff now.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 21, 2005)

ok so they killed ougis and and assits.....and I can't burn my game......I'm rather bummed.....


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 21, 2005)

I don't see how they Killed ougi's. I find it smart of them for what they did. Matches run faster and it makes things a bit smoother through gameplay.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 21, 2005)

True, I'll just have to see......
but I have to wait so I'm feeling down....


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 21, 2005)

Yeah more or less this is the offical release on Ougi's. You set one that you can use for the entire match and matches are all 1 win to win like in NH 2. Depending on the level, that is how much chakra is taken away so going with level 3 may not always seem to be the best as chakra recovery doesn't seem to be as fast in NH 3.

While playing through the game, there are a large number of Ougi's, new and old that you can get for characters. Since alot of Ougi's that would have normally continued off of another no longer happen, they are now just their own Ougi all together. Naruto right now the person with the most Ougi's, for instance, is 9.

There are some characters, however, that will just have long ass Ougi's (I.E, The First Hokage and his I trap you, I use ass raping trees on you, I set said ass raping tree on fire) and more then likely though it is not confirmed, Rock Lee and all of his Gate Madness. But Rock Lee Wise I can't confirm.

More or less that is about it. The Summons take you to their very own stage and you use the whatever button they give you as your means of attacking. Depending on when you hit The button on the meter says what move the summon or character will do and how strong it will be (for instance, Tsunade's Slug having one ability where he shoots acid when the meter is filled, slams his body on the ground when nothing on meter or only a little bit, and summons 3 small slugs that explode when they hit you on about half). After 10 Seconds, the summon will dissapear and you are brought back to the stage (there is no load time for this or the transformation into it).

Hopefully that basically gives you all of the need to know stuff. The only thing I am wondering is if CS 2 Sound Five Have and Ougi's or not.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 21, 2005)

I have a problem, maybe someone here can help.

Okay, I put the OVA that it came with into the PS2.  It says it cant read cuz of region shit.  This, I was expecting.  Now, Swap Magic didn't work either, so I put it in my computer.  The video looked just fine, but there was no audio coming out of it.  Is there a codec I need?


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 22, 2005)

Yeah it might be the codec. Check online to see if there is anything for japanese region. PS2 wise are you sure you used the DVD Swap Disc and not the Game one? I know it may be a stupid question but at times those are the best ones to ask.


----------



## Heavy Arms (Dec 22, 2005)

Is it coming out in the US or in Japan???
Cuz i've known about the Naruto games for a while but i've never seen one and whenever I go to gamestop of eb games they don't have it
Then I read in NewType magazine that there going to release 4 Naruto games 1st quarter of 2006

I can't wait any longer!!!!  I need to play the games NOW!!!!


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 22, 2005)

This will probably hit US soil but it'll be awhile considering this is the 3rd installment and the first one is the one coming out in the US this spring. Now a long time ago i heard a rumor of them putting NH1&2 together as a pack. However with them banking on the selling success i seriously doubt it.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 22, 2005)

I doubt it as well. Chances are latest you will see NH 3 Is next Christmas.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 22, 2005)

I can already see the dub of this game
Believe it!Believe it!Believe it!Believe it!Believe it!Believe it!Believe it!Believe it!Believe it!Believe it!Believe it!Believe it!Believe it!Believe it!Believe it!Believe it!Believe it!Believe it!Believe it!Believe it!Believe it!Believe it!Believe it!Believe it!Believe it!Believe it!Believe it!Believe it!Believe it!Believe it!Believe it!Believe it!


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 22, 2005)

God....No...Please....Don't do that to me.


----------



## rob1out (Dec 22, 2005)

*how do you get the extra extra characters?*

i unlocked like most of them by beating story mode and like i was wondering how you get the other hokages and other random characters? the iso is 1,457,888kb
sooo yeah its burnable on a dvd. nothing is ripped. and it works great with hd loader.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 22, 2005)

How does the HD loader work? I have a PS2 HD but have no clue how to do that.


----------



## Nemokrad (Dec 22, 2005)

I never liked assists... either they didnt hit (cept for gai's dynamic entry ) or they were plain useless... used triple shuriken and big shuriken much more...

someone asked why you should use a lvl 1 ougi... first of all it doesnt take as much chakra (playing against a good player will be a real bitch to keep your chakra at 100%), second the transformation might be more useful (some transformations have different stat changes than others), and third the execution of the ougi will probably be easier. when in the glowing ougi mode your normal hit will be a lot different from normal hitting, usually way tricker (like kiba's, naruto's and jiraiya's on some ougis), while lvl 1 ougis usually just go for a normal straightforward lunge, so its easy to connect.

been playing it for quite a while now, and i love it what they did to the battles... ougi is just something exceptional to use, which is normal, anybody who has played nh2 a lot with experienced friends will agree that pulling off an ougi was only possible if you did a combo that caused you to be able to do an unblockable ougi, which imo is hella cheap. stop relying on ougis, try to master using just the jutsu, or just the normal combos (took me a while to find out that simply all directions and direction combinations are unique combos for every character) and try to rely on that, jutsu and normal combos is the only way to beat an experienced guy, not ougis... ougis are just cool movies that took away half of the hp in NH2... you just button mash for a minute and magically their hp fades away, not what i call a fighting game.

basically cc2 did what dedicated fans had to say about the game, they changed ougis, ougi button mashing, assists, added more tactical value to ougis, more relevant stat boosts when it comes to transformations (like tenten will throw more kunai per throw after her ougi) more jutsu per char (eventho still 2 are equipable, so you have to choose), and the cheap moves are either nerfed or better to counter. for example gai's dynamic entry can be countered by most people that can do a lunging jutsu (rasengan, chidori, raikiri, tsuuga, or even better, rashoumon), and itachi's kagebunshin sai does less damage now and has a little different timing so you can respond better to it (oh yea hes slightly slower by default too now).


----------



## MS81 (Dec 22, 2005)

I got hd loader but you need swap magic for it to work. too much time so I went and bought a japanese ps2.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm gonna finish the rpg mode,but i do think you have to make the right decisions so you can get yondaime..like in Naruto H 2 (thus we need a walkthrough people).


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 22, 2005)

damn, why is lik-sang so slow??? we are the 23rd in japan right? so why aint the item arrived at lik-sang and shipping it to me..it was supposed to be there the 22 so the 21 here..i'll definitly take play-asia from now.


----------



## tigerwoo (Dec 22, 2005)

the transfer slowed down a bunch and i had to go to sleep.  i had this dream where i was kidoumaru and neji was hunting me!  i had to keep coughing up this phlegm into spikes to throw at him to try to keep my distance!  but it hurt everytime i did it!  and it kept hurting more and more until finally i coughed up a mucous butterfly and it was actually a 3 inch tall chouij.  he used a giant jutsu and was my size then he was after me too.  i summoned a big spider and it burned the game for me.  then i woke up.  cheers


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 22, 2005)

you smoke pretty good stuff before going to sleep huh?


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 22, 2005)

I have it burned
I ordered it last night from playasia and it's already in america


----------



## Asuma (Dec 22, 2005)

I just unlocked all the charaters! 
And we have Yondaime too 
Konohamaru is damn funny.. his jutsus, and his friends are always helping.
And Asuma rocks ^_~


----------



## Sylvanelf (Dec 22, 2005)

Why do people have to make up shit?


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 22, 2005)

What do you mean??


----------



## Chiru (Dec 22, 2005)

Suikotsu said:
			
		

> I just unlocked all the charaters!
> And we have Yondaime too
> Konohamaru is damn funny.. his jutsus, and his friends are always helping.
> And Asuma rocks ^_~



Does Konohamaru do puri puri? What about Yondy? I expect his Hiraishin, rasengan, calling Obito/Kakashi/Rin to help him. Am I right?


----------



## MS81 (Dec 22, 2005)

Sasuto don't worry I believe you.

Sylvanelf go to  to see for yourself


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 22, 2005)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> Sasuto don't worry I believe you.
> 
> Sylvanelf go to  to see for yourself



I ain't the one that have the game.


----------



## Asuma (Dec 22, 2005)

Yondaime doesn't give out any sound 
Waaah.. too bad


----------



## MS81 (Dec 22, 2005)

suikotsu your right sorry about that Sasuto.


----------



## Splyte (Dec 22, 2005)

Sylvanelf said:
			
		

> Why do people have to make up shit?


he isnt making up anything.


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 22, 2005)

yondaime dosent give any sound??? ..but what is his jutsus? ..his oujis? ..


----------



## Bass (Dec 22, 2005)

PEOPLE...I BRING YOU YONDAIME!


linkage


But sadly...he doesn't speak at all. T_T


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 22, 2005)

First how do you get yondaime?? Complete the rpg mode?

Second,he has no voice? reason=people might do a little research and try to match the voice of the akatsuki leader and yondaime^^..AND we'll hear the voice of yondaime in the kakashi gaiden but by then it will be revealed in the manga ..lol j/k

Anywayz how do you get him?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 22, 2005)

Too bad he a quitet little fellow......


----------



## Steel Guardian (Dec 22, 2005)

That makes him more mysterious...


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 22, 2005)

Got this from gamefaqs, 

How To Unlock Characters
--------------------------------------------
For all characters other then Hanabi, Konohamaru, Yondaime, Shodaime, and Nidaime are unlocked through completing the main story mode. To unlock these other characters, please read below.

Konohamaru: In order to unlock Konohamaru, you must first find his friend within the Academy either before or after you beat the main RPG story. His young friend will quiz you with ten various questions. Get all ten right and Konohamaru will be unlocked. The best way to do this is to do the following.

What we're looking for is the first set of answers where 2 and 3 looks like 'L shaped hooks', both are the same first symbol.

Just keep answering 1 until you get to this set of answers, takes a while to get to it sometimes.

Once you get to this, the answers are:

1, 2, 1, 2, 3, 1, 3, 3, 2, 1
(Credit to heeysa)

Hanabi: In order to unlock Hanabi you will more or less be going on a hunt to find her. She randomly moves around Konoha from what is now known, so you will have to find and talk to her. The first two times you speak to her she will as for perfume. You can buy the perfume from the man who sells all of the items, and you will need a normal perfume and high quality. Give the normal to her first, then the high quality and then continue the quest to find her a third time. She will take you to a shop but will dissapear quickly after.

The fourth time, you both will go ou tto get somthing to eat and, tralalalala, you have her.

(Credit to jchen6)

First and Second Hokage: After you get Konohamaru go to the shop right infront of the Town's Main entrance. You will see Ebisu near Shikamaru's father.. Answer his 10 questions and you get the two hokage. Here is the easiest way to do so thus far. Once again like for Konohamaru the first part is what you are looking for to get the correct set of answers.

First set has these and are what we are looking for:

175cm
147cm
180cm

Once you find this, the answers are:

2, 1, 3, 3, 1, 3, 2, 3, 3, 1
(Credit to Jchen6)

Yondaime: Complete Ebisu's Quiz and he will Unlock with the First and Second Hokage.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 22, 2005)

Yea, I thought somthing like kakashi's voic would do.....or joke a bit and disguise it like they did in Otaku NO Video.........


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 22, 2005)

Lol, Starting laughing since Haohmaru is using my how to unlock characters guide that I posted up there.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 22, 2005)

What do you mean?


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 22, 2005)

I collected all of the data gamefaqs boreds collected on unlocking characters and posted it into one main topic so people could stop asking. That large one he just posted was mine.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 22, 2005)

Oh, Nice job man......I did't think you had the game........
BTW I just found out that my mom signed for the game.....I saw online....I wonder where it is..... It In MY HOUSE!!


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 22, 2005)

Didnt know it was yours ShadelessNyght, thanks for the unlock guide btw. Been really helpful.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 22, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Oh, Nice job man......I did't think you had the game........
> BTW I just found out that my mom signed for the game.....I saw online....I wonder where it is..... It In MY HOUSE!!


lol Mine is probably coming tommorrow, I can open it whenever I get it


----------



## Kaki (Dec 22, 2005)

Well, its my main gift so I'll get it X mas eav.......


----------



## Chiru (Dec 22, 2005)

So no master code this time around? What a rip!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 22, 2005)

There most likely will be, come one the game was just releced TODAY!! the last time the code came off of a naruto card form the card game........


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 22, 2005)

It really isn't all that hard to get characters now as it is. Your more then likely going to run through story mode anyway which will give you just about everybody but the Hokages, Konohamaru, Asuma, Kurenai, Anko, and Hanabi. Then to get them you just run around in RPG mode and Tada. Its about maybe an hour or two of work.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 22, 2005)

Yup, then its a distant memory compaired to the _hours _of fun battle......by NH2 Memory data clocks in at about *400 Hours*.....


----------



## r_ray52 (Dec 22, 2005)

is there an anime intro for narutimate 3 ? if so can someone post a link


----------



## Kaki (Dec 22, 2005)

They have their own op with game footage and animation......its cool...I have the link somewhere.....


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 22, 2005)

Damn sure this will give another long hours worth of gameplay if you ask me more so with matches going at a faster pace and everyones new updates. I'm happy they made the characters so easy to unlock. Makes it faster for me to be able to post my video


----------



## Kaki (Dec 22, 2005)

Indeed.....the battles are faster paced, but seem to last a bit longer due to a bit larger health bar and slightly less damage....I don't know.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 22, 2005)

for those who havent seen yet new update on tha


----------



## Kaki (Dec 22, 2005)

Oh yea I don't think that was posted they are still missing 8 or 10 carachters...


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 22, 2005)

yes they are..... o well i wonder if they will continue to update slowly or if they will just do one more update with all charecterz


----------



## Kaki (Dec 22, 2005)

I'd say one more, except the secret "hanabi, konohamaru, and the 4th.......
so I guess 2...


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 22, 2005)

YOU....WATCH....NOW!!!!
Here


----------



## Splyte (Dec 22, 2005)

is that the yondaime vs. hanabi vid?


----------



## kagemane1 (Dec 22, 2005)

what store do you buy Hanabi stuff and how do you know its right could someone help me please?  

Thanks


----------



## Kaki (Dec 22, 2005)

You just buy it form the main merchant.....buy the stores out man....
Get _Sex Panther_......


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 22, 2005)

YES! You have to get Sex Panther
It works 60% of the time, all the time


----------



## Kaki (Dec 22, 2005)

Yes....... when in rome........

BTW did anyone realize that the game was releced today?


----------



## kagemane1 (Dec 22, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> You just buy it form the main merchant.....buy the stores out man....
> Get _Sex Panther_......


Yeah but he just sells the kunai holder looking things.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 22, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Yes....... when in rome........
> 
> BTW did anyone realize that the game was releced today?


lol too bad so many people already had it yesterday


----------



## Kaki (Dec 22, 2005)

Yea, I was half joking.........mine came today, I can NOT play till Sat.....


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 22, 2005)

I can't play this or KH2 till I get Magic swap......


----------



## Kaki (Dec 22, 2005)

Yea, I can't wait....in a bit we can acctulay talk about the game......


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 22, 2005)

In due time........


----------



## Kaki (Dec 22, 2005)

Oh yeaaa....I'm cool got enought to do untill then....but the curiosity.....the disire.....


----------



## Zenou (Dec 22, 2005)

Hmm, good game. I'm hoping there's a unlock all character password.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 22, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Oh yeaaa....I'm cool got enought to do untill then....but the curiosity.....the disire.....


the need.....
the want.....
the lust......


----------



## Kaki (Dec 22, 2005)

....the game
.....the myth
.....the Legend.....


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 22, 2005)

Did anyone other than the poster after my link watch that vid...cuz it gets rid of all of the rumors.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 22, 2005)

What rumors, I did't hear him speak all it was, was his special....


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 22, 2005)

God she's hot. Isn't that how the story goes? Hotness, Intensness, Sexity
Like a quazar we explode. Burning at both ends, IN both ends
Sexity......

I want this game


----------



## Kaki (Dec 22, 2005)

Is it coming to you?


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 22, 2005)

Yep it's in america, should ship to my house tommorrow
Unless those lazy americans get...... well lazy


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 22, 2005)

SeruraRenge said:
			
		

> Did anyone other than the poster after my link watch that vid...cuz it gets rid of all of the rumors.


i DL'd it but when i tried to watch it, it came up with an error


----------



## Kaki (Dec 22, 2005)

Well it only took 2 days to get to the eastern shore of MD, what state are you in?


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 22, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Well it only took 2 days to get to the eastern shore of MD, what state are you in?


I live in VA, it shipped to Kentucky in 1 day, so I should get it tommorrow


----------



## Kaki (Dec 22, 2005)

Yea, funny the difference of a day for neghboring states.....do you/ will you attend anime USA or Katsucon......


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 22, 2005)

Yea I'm trying to go to Katsucon in Feb.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 23, 2005)

Sweet, I'll see you if you make it.....


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 23, 2005)

Yeah same
I hope they have better Naruto merchandise


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 23, 2005)

awww im not gonna be at tha con :'' ( yall must rep the NTH FC and kick everyones ass if they have a tournament!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 23, 2005)

Ya man
When I win I'll be all "I was raised in the NTH FC, from the streets bitch!"


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 23, 2005)

awww hellzzz yeAH thatz what i talkin about, then i cn give yall T-shirtz with my face on tha front with NTH FC real big on it!!!!!!!!

....... j/k.....


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 23, 2005)

I want to wear a shirt with Jiraiya having the ball in his mouth and STRIKUUUUUH on the front


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 23, 2005)

Yeah! I just got a Dvd burner today and it's installed in working... now where do I get the naruto game file, to dl ? I was thinking of using isohunt, but I've read some of this thread, and apprently you need to have specific parts of the game file or something, when your burning and I don't want an uncompletle screw up game


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 23, 2005)

i wish i coul tell ya shika, however if you burn the game with no problems pm me and tell me b/c im still dancin on tha line weather i should go buy a dvd burner... or if i will just waste a hole lot of money on diskz and the burner


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 23, 2005)

^Ah! Damn I wasn't sure if it was against the rules or not, so I figured I'd ask. However, judging by your post it is, so I'l have to go a hunting for da game. 

Ps: I didn't just buy the burner for Naruto, I bought it so I can burn all the huge anime series I keep getting onto one dvd instead of like 15 cd's. 

Pss: My burner can burn both side of the dvd, BWAHAHA!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 23, 2005)

Just wait for the disk to arrive......



> When I win I'll be all


 I said that I'D be there.......

Goodnight.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 23, 2005)

nawww shika it isnt against the rules, well it might be... but ppl have been talkin about getin this game by burin it for awile now, i was just sayin that i heard it was hard as hell to get the burner to burn DL'd games, and yeah i was gonna get a burner for need for speed most wanted and to try out NTH3... since i already ordered it i just dont want to wait for it to come in tha mail, lol


----------



## Kaki (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm leaving for real.......I hope that link is not real.....I was just saying to look for what you ask for first.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 23, 2005)

hummmm.... that link doesnt work, lol


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 23, 2005)

o wow i feel stupid, lol..............................
 god..... why you got to embares me like that


----------



## Kaki (Dec 23, 2005)

Its better that it did't work looking at how it could be......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 23, 2005)

lol yeah........ if only i would take tha time to read shit instead of just clickin everything i see.......


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 23, 2005)

^it says the page cannot be found, got any others ?

Ps: I actually have a guide for how to make it work, but I just don't know where to get any games rofl

edit: ROFL I just read, the above...I feel stupid to


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 23, 2005)

you talkin about Kakihara's link..... if so, it was a joke


----------



## Kaki (Dec 23, 2005)

Yea.....I should have linking it to somehting interesting......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 23, 2005)

or just dog porn to piss/scare tha fuck out of people, but then you might get banned again : )


----------



## Kaki (Dec 23, 2005)

Dude.....I've got links you would not dream of......
and I got banned becous I had a name and then I saw Kakihara was not taken so I changed it and they found out when I had forgotten....so thats that......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 23, 2005)

hat do you mean because you had a name?????


----------



## Kaki (Dec 23, 2005)

Yup, I had a name-same one I choose for NF but then I wanted something better and saw I could be kakihara......but i did't officialy kill the other so I got a bit of a ban......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 23, 2005)

oOOoooo alright, i just thought you pissed an admin off......


----------



## Kaki (Dec 23, 2005)

Nope, but the rule against "vigorous bumping of threads" was due to Vash's irritation with one little bit of bummping I did.......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 23, 2005)

lol alright..... i remeber the hole fke tazmo insadent..... i didnt even know who tha hell tazmo was... i was like why would this guy pretend to be this guy.... and i thought you where leaveing like 10 min ago K


----------



## Chiru (Dec 23, 2005)

My game will be here tomorrow and I can't wait! I want to pwn people with people! Kurenai and Asuma mostly.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 23, 2005)

I've got two days to wait.....

BTW I don't sleep much......


----------



## tigerwoo (Dec 23, 2005)

can someone who successfully burned the game tell me if the dvd is supposed to look like this?      

<----------------

i've burned the image to disc several times and this is what i keep getting.  i just don't think it looks right.


----------



## Chiru (Dec 23, 2005)

I want to pwn with Yondy!!!! RAWR! SQUEE! I need more vids. If someone could get me a Kurenai or Anko pwning video, I'd be real happy.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 23, 2005)

that suckz mann i love sleep, and i dont even know how long it will be b4 mine comes.... letz just say my shipping is 7-14 dayz :' ((( and im hopeing that it is going to be easy to get the game to texas after it landz from hong kong, im kinda hopeing that they will just ship it or fly it over strait to texas... but i doubt it what am i thinking... it will be awile b4 i get it.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 23, 2005)

tigerwoo said:
			
		

> can someone who successfully burned the game tell me if the dvd is supposed to look like this?
> 
> <----------------
> 
> i've burned the image to disc several times and this is what i keep getting.  i just don't think it looks right.


welll does it play?.... thatz all that matterz right


----------



## Kaki (Dec 23, 2005)

Man, I like sleep to but sometimes I got stuff to do......

At least now I'm on CRISTMAS BREAK!!!


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 23, 2005)

yeah it feelz so good to be on break!!!! however..... im supposto be working out and training for lacrosse season every day (so far i have done this once) and i get bitched at everyday for not cleanin the house... so i still got thingz to do i just aint doin em : ))


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey Chiru are you going to Katsucon?


----------



## tigerwoo (Dec 23, 2005)

no, they aren't playing.  but this is the result i keep getting.  it just doesn't look like the ISO unpacked.  so i think i'm burning it wrong or something.  i've used nero and alcohol120% 
<-----------  and both give me this result


but if someone can say, "yeah dude, i burned it and have been playing it for a day or two now and it looks like that too!"  then i would maybe suggest the media be changed.  but if the problem isn't the media then i'd just be wasting dvd's.  and then the planet will die because too much plastic was made.  

i really don't want to kill the planet.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 23, 2005)

well i cant help ya.... i never burned dvd's.... good luck though :' (


----------



## Kaki (Dec 23, 2005)

so i still got thingz to do i just aint doin em : ))

Yesss same here......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 23, 2005)

well i am off to do something besides sit at tha comp, lata!!! sweet dreamz of some crazything happening that a crazy hot girl dropes off my nth3 early........ Ooo yeah


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 23, 2005)

burn it at 4x or less
try burning at 1x


----------



## Kaki (Dec 23, 2005)

Dont' use a RW.......


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 23, 2005)

I used a dvd-r, is that good?


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 23, 2005)

Wanted to put this up earlier, but didn't get the chance.

HOW TO UNLOCK CHARACTERS:

*Starting Characters*
Naruto (duh)
Sasuke
Sakura
Kiba
Shikamaru
Chouji
Neji
Ino
TenTen
Lee
Gaara
Temari
Kankuro
Hinata
Shino
Kakashi
Gai
Tayuya
Kimimaro
Kidomaru
Sakon/Ukon
Jirobou
Jiraiya

*Characters unlocked by simply playing in Story Mode*
Itachi
Kisame
Orochimaru
Sandaime
Tsunade
Shizune
Kabuto
Haku
Zabuza

*Characters left to unlock through RPG mode*
Kurenai
Asuma
ANBU Kakashi
Hanabi
Konohamaru
Anko
Maijuu Naruto
Shodai
Nidaime
Yellow Flash (Yondaime)

*How to unlock RPG mode characters*
1.  Konohamaru:  After the tournament is over, go into the school.  Moegi and Udon will be there.  They will ask you a quiz of 10 randomized questions (for those who can't read Japanese, someone on GameFAQs figured it out).  Answer all of them right, and you earn Konohamaru.

2.  Hanabi:  She will ask you for some items.  The merchant in the street will now have several new items.  Buy them all.  Meet Hanabi 4 more times (in different spots each time), and you earn her.

3.  Maijuu Naruto:  Talk to Gai between the first and second rounds of the tournament.  He will say something involving the number 500.  Near the end of the tourny, he will be at the place with the 3 logs.  Beat him in 2 out of 3 minigames, and you earn Maijuu Naruto.

4.  Asuma:  After the tournament, Asuma will be near the big gates.  Talk to him.  He will want you to collect 3 items in town.  The red dots on the minimap show where they are.  When you get them all, talk to the woman that's standing where he was.  Now go over to the riverside.  Talk to Asuma there, and you earn him.

5.  Anko:  After the tournament, she will be at the Hot Springs.  Kick her ass, and you earn her (a lot simpler than the others, huh )

6.  Kurenai:  She should be in front of the restaurant after the tournament.  Talk to her, and you will have a meal with her.  Then you earn her.

7.  ANBU Kakashi:  You earn him by winning both matches against Kakashi in the tournament finals (if you can't succeed at this, you officially phail at life!)

8.  Shodai and Nidaime:  After the tournament, go to the restaurant that is to the right of the scroll shop.  Ebisu has a quiz for you.  Answer all 10 questions right, and you earn them both (GameFAQs has the solutions to this quiz too)

9.  The Yellow Flash:  Yondaime is automatically unlocked as soon as you have unlocked everyone else (easy, huh!)


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 23, 2005)

awesome^^^^^ im gonna unlock everycharecter the right way this time!!! say no to cheatz, lol


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 23, 2005)

Forgot to say something.

Yondaime is the equivalent of Itachi in NH2!

Here is how:
1.  He is fast.  REALLY fast.  So damn fast that he can get all the way across the screen in .21 seconds (I checked)

2.  His in-game Rasengan, when powered-up, is UNBELIEVABLY cheap.  First, he teleports behind you, even if yur in the background/forground and he's not, and blasts you with it.  Second, it's unblockable.  Third, in can only be avoided with a double-jump, AND EVEN THAT HAS A LOW DODGE CHANCE!

3.  His combos on you VERY easily.

4.  His special makes him EVEN FASTER, and is real easy to hit the enemy with.

Sadly, he never says anything.  Although I have heard him chuckle from time to time.

Kimimaro is really cheap too, but moreso in the way of really good combos that are hard to get out of.


----------



## tigerwoo (Dec 23, 2005)

rendan you used a dvd-r and it workd and you're playing?  what program did you do it with?  

and did the dvd come out of th eburner looking like this?
<---------------


i've been burning at 1x and 2x.  slower is more efficient right?
i think my dvd's are either dvd-r or dvd-rw


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 23, 2005)

I have DVD-R I don't know if it works though


----------



## tigerwoo (Dec 23, 2005)

oh and even though i've been putting it at the lowest speed it's still finished within 5 minutes.  i keep hearing other people say dvd burning takes close to an hour on a slower speed.  is that weird?  could that suggest the problem?


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 23, 2005)

nope, mine burned quick too


----------



## Pep? Le Pew (Dec 23, 2005)

ZOMG!!!The game is out already??!I totally FORGOT!!!Must...go..to..the nearest game outlet...(gotta ask dad to buy now)


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 23, 2005)

Thx for the guide S^^


----------



## Seany (Dec 23, 2005)

So does yondimane have only 1 ougi? im guessing he does since it would be over kill having summoning and death god too hehe.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 23, 2005)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> So does yondimane have only 1 ougi? im guessing he does since it would be over kill having summoning and death god too hehe.


Yeah.  I posted it on either page 78 or 79.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 23, 2005)

Yosh! I found and am dling the game(87% with 1 hour left) and by checking my dvd features.. I noticed I have something called nero that lets me burn stuff, so I don't even need to go find a dvd decrypter I think. (I f I need one can someone tell me) I dled alcohol 120 % and.. I even found a simple easy step fact that tells you who to make games... 

My question is do I need to get this dvd decrpyter thing or is nero enough. 

Ps: OMg I think I might be able to covert the fist of the north star movie into a dvd file and watch it on tv... but I don't know how yet.. even the site I go isn't telling me jack. 

I recommened going to these links for anyone who is as clueless about this stuff as I was and still am. 

1. all sorts of thingy majigs you can do with a burner and links to dl them. Plus a dvd decreypter guide 

2. WHAT EVERYONE WANTS! The easy step guide... it's near the bottom of the page- sorry I lost the exact page but this forum should become you salvation 

NOW LOVE MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Nice Gai (Dec 23, 2005)

The Game is awesome!! I have to give it some props. I was pissed at Naruto 4 on Gamecube they didnt give anybody on there new moves just added new characters. Naruto 3 for ps2 is awesome!!! I love it! I always like the gamecube one better not this time. The new moves are awesome and the gameplay is smoother. I wasnt able to play too much this morning becasue I had work it was kind of a blower!!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 23, 2005)

Nero is enought......

I _may _get the game today.....


----------



## Kaki (Dec 23, 2005)

I got it!!!!!!! Thats all for now....... you can post questions if you like.....

YES~~ It is the BEST ever, My faorite game.......


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 23, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> I got it!!!!!!! Thats all for now....... you can post questions if you like.....
> 
> YES~~ It is the BEST ever, My faorite game.......



Congratulations,the suffering is gone^^ HAVE FUN


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 23, 2005)

How do you do jutsus in real time??? i mean the rasengan of jiraiya..or the rasengan of naruto( if he have one) the flametrower of sasuke ( lol totaly forgot the jutsu name)


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 23, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> I got it!!!!!!! Thats all for now....... you can post questions if you like.....
> 
> YES~~ It is the BEST ever, My faorite game.......


oOOOOo you lucky guy!!!! have funn!!!


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 23, 2005)

Sasuto said:
			
		

> How do you do jutsus in real time??? i mean the rasengan of jiraiya..or the rasengan of naruto( if he have one) the flametrower of sasuke ( lol totaly forgot the jutsu name)


up up o, down down o


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 23, 2005)

Sasuto said:
			
		

> How do you do jutsus in real time??? i mean the rasengan of jiraiya..or the rasengan of naruto( if he have one) the flametrower of sasuke ( lol totaly forgot the jutsu name)



down down circle or up up circle...


----------



## Ziko (Dec 23, 2005)

I have all the characters i get on story mode but how do i get the ones in RPG mode?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 23, 2005)

im sorry to say that you cant get all of them now..... you need to do thingz at certain times... how evere let me re-post how to get them hold on


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 23, 2005)

Haohmaru said:
			
		

> Got this from gamefaqs,
> 
> How To Unlock Characters
> --------------------------------------------
> ...


there ya go, and there is another one on tha next page back....


----------



## Kaki (Dec 23, 2005)

> How do you do jutsus in real time??? i mean the rasengan of jiraiya..or the rasengan of naruto( if he have one) the flametrower of sasuke ( lol totaly forgot the jutsu name)


 Up up O or down down O ......it tells you in the game...... You can also hold O to charge it to break block.....

Oooooh man is is sooo *GREAT*......

I just finished story mode......


----------



## Ziko (Dec 23, 2005)

How the hell am i going to finish RPG mode!
its boring and long when i dont know a shit about what to do!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 23, 2005)

1. use RPG style, use what was posted.......
2. Give up.....
3. Kill your self
4. Wait untill there is a translation

You must be a young one.......


----------



## lapiz (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey, everyone!! I like how this tread has grown Bigger than ever!! We are only 15 pages behind the GNT4 one.. Thats huge considering the fanbases of GNT3 and NH2.. 

Anyway, onto my question: How, oh HOW, do I unlock Jutsus?? I underline the word Jutsus, meaning not Ougis. I know all about Ougis.
I know you can unlock more, since my lvl 7 Tenten has the chargable shuriken throw, and combo attack only, and I have fought a computer Tenten who has the weapon summoning Jutsu.. I have yondaime and i don't know how to unlock jutsus..


----------



## Splyte (Dec 23, 2005)

lapiz do you any character with more then 2 jutsus if so what is the most amount a character can have or the most one of yours has.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 23, 2005)

Have you tried doing the missions?


----------



## sunj01 (Dec 23, 2005)

i think Naruto Narutimate Hero 3 is 1 of the best games


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 23, 2005)

Wo, so there's more than 2 jutsus?? ..if you can unlock others,then you can have how many jutsus? ..Hey kakihara could you please put the list of the controls for the game? ..and some combos really great or maybewhat kind of justus you can unlock and stuff like that.

by list of the controls i mean, what does ''x'' or ''o'' do ..(first time playing a Nh game so i'm a new one hehe) oh and is there a translation of the menu slection? or is it easy to figure out??


----------



## uchiha_tomoe (Dec 23, 2005)

errrrr walkthrough jutsu anywhere?? Have trouble when coming to deal with junctioning your ability like the one in naruto ninden @_@ getting the game tomorrow~~~ YAY!!!


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 23, 2005)

ok well im not sure on the new controlz.... however they are very easy...... o is the attack, you do combos with, o o o up o, or, o o o down o, and any other direction, then to do a jutsu up up o, or down down o, and to jump x then to double jump x x and then to dash at an oppontent (goes thru kunies tap xx fast, then square uses itemz (throws kunies bombz stuff like that) then r2/l2 is block and then r1/l1 changes the selected items and then triangle is to charge up and do ougies, and the menues are pretty easy to follow and if not then there will be walkthroughs and translations on


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 23, 2005)

Great thx AP.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 23, 2005)

no problemmm, itz what i do, lol j/k........... well time to go have some funnn! talk to yall lata tonight!!! i want to hear more about the games game play!


----------



## Syrah (Dec 23, 2005)

Damn this game looks cool !!

Definitely pwns NGNT4  


Could someone upload videos of Drunken Lee, Gaara, Kiba, Gai, Maito Naruto and Kabuto's Ougis ???


yeah, that's a lot of vids to upload, but Drunken Lee, Gai and Maito Naruto's are kinda "urgent" to me..


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 23, 2005)

ok im working my way through the rpg mode. However can somebody please tell me what the hell you have to do when you're fighting ppl in the D ranked missions? I know the first one is to win the match of coarse. The second i seem to constantly fail. I did it once when i beat Neji using naruto but i just got lucky. Its the part that starts with 3. I have no idea what im suppose to be doing.


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 23, 2005)

maybe you have to win whit the jutsu you go underground and then pop up doing a uppercut?? ..lol i don't even have the game...it be cool if naruto had that jutsu though!


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 23, 2005)

man i have no idea what im doing on this mission. You can use any of the characters that you've unlocked to do it. I just cant figure it out. I think i have to do somethin at least three times during the fight and win but im not sure exactly what.


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 23, 2005)

try going on gamefaqs.com in the message board, i think there's a lot more people that have the game.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 23, 2005)

Man they took away the tunnle in the chunin finals level.....I don't know why.....
RPG mode is a bit more tricky.....

The controlls are the same as in NH2, its just that they are more fluid and SWEET...so you can string together combos up to like 38 or more....linking combos over and over...... it realy cool.......and hooking them into ougis and justsu......
The games are quciker and more fast paced.....
chakara charges more slowly......
Chrachters, like Naruto have MUCH more range on their standard attacks.....


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 23, 2005)

found a couple of links to the gamefaqs boards that may help some ppl 

mission guide


RPG mode help


of coarse im just feeling my way through alot of it, but for the parts you cant figure out on your own hopefully these will be of help. Im not sure how accurate they are. The RPG mode one help me see an option i didnt even know what there.


----------



## Criminal (Dec 23, 2005)

please tell me the 1st and 2nd have more than one ougi. they both rule but I just need one more. Dear god I hope I dont have to find  another one in RPG mode lol


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 23, 2005)

Did you try burning it with dvd decryptor. It works always with me. Burn at low speed (1x speed) and it will work. Just be patient when you load up the game it takes about 5 to 10 sec. till you see the bandai sighn. If it still doesnt work, 2 options
1. Media is not good (buy other dvd brand)
2. Dvd burner sucks (as you said yourself) and maybe but I doubt it your ps2 is not working good.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 24, 2005)

Haohmaru said:
			
		

> Did you try burning it with dvd decryptor. It works always with me. Burn at low speed (1x speed) and it will work. Just be patient when you load up the game it takes about 5 to 10 sec. till you see the bandai sighn. If it still doesnt work, 2 options
> 1. Media is not good (buy other dvd brand)
> 2. Dvd burner sucks (as you said yourself) and maybe but I doubt it your ps2 is not working good.



Where is the DVD Decryptor. I'm trying to burn KH 2 right now and I'm using Nero.


----------



## lapiz (Dec 24, 2005)

As of now, all of my characters have 3 jutsus(their own 2, plus a third common one, "poison breath") except for my naruto(who has 3 jutsus of his own and the "poison breath") and lee(who only has 2 distinctive jutsus and no "poison breath", since he can't use any ninjutsu)..


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 24, 2005)

Man i love yondaime^^


----------



## TagZ (Dec 24, 2005)

Sweet mother ( Humming ) 

I finally got the game and all i have to say or do is drool. 

I love the stage where Naruto and Sasuke are fighting at the border i dont know exactly what its called. 

  these are tears of JOY.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 24, 2005)

Hmmm i wonder if Db subbed the ova yet


----------



## MS81 (Dec 24, 2005)

you guy are lucky I got my game yesterday. while you guys had the dl version.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 24, 2005)

Man, can you sum up the flow of the RPG mode........do missions buy out the scolls ......things will fall into place or what? 
Also Can you leave the main city, and if so how?


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 24, 2005)

God damn. Unless the mail is nice today...I have the game, I have the Slide Card Pro....But the Swap Disks were on back order....So it isn't here yet. I check on Thursday or Wensday to see if they still were and they aren't anymore but at the looks of it, I won't be playing this until that gets here.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 24, 2005)

That sucks .....hope you get it soon man.....


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 24, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Man, can you sum up the flow of the RPG mode........do missions buy out the scolls ......things will fall into place or what?
> Also Can you leave the main city, and if so how?



Missions are optional, first complete the rpg mode. Its really easy. Just talk with everyone one (blue dots on map) and when someone want something from you buy the item from the man with the backpack. 
You can leave the main city by pressing Triangle and then the last option.

Edit: Yondaime is a beast. Hes really good, his max rasengan looks sweeeet.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 24, 2005)

Yea, I found that out Now I need Kurenai, and the Kages and Hanabi and Konohamaru.....


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 24, 2005)

Damn I need the Hokages and i'll have everybody. Yeah things pretty much fall into place as you play through RPG mode. I was up till 2:30 playing when i knew i'd had to get up at 5:00. I beat it though and unlocked everybody except the hokages in the process. Ah yes my beloved Kurenai.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 24, 2005)

The kages, konahamaru and Hanabi are tricky. You'll get Kurenai in rpg mode at some point though (must have completen rpg mode).  
You have to answer some questions for the kages in the room with Ibisu.
You will have to wait till you get this set of questions:

175cm
147cm
180cm

Once you find this, the answers are:

2, 1, 3, 3, 1, 3, 2, 3, 3, 1

For konohamaru you'll need to answer questions at the place were Konohamaru is. His two partners are there to, talk to them and answer the 10 questions right. 
First off, there's a bunch of different question cycles they ask, so:

What we're looking for is the first set of answers where 2 and 3 looks like 'L shaped hooks', both are the same first symbol.

Just keep answering 1 until you get to this set of answers, takes a while to get to it sometimes.

Once you get to this, the answers are:

1, 2, 1, 2, 3, 1, 3, 3, 2, 1

For Hanabi: Shes at the roof of the lowest house on the right. Temari, Kankuro and Hinata's father always come there. What you have to do is buy parfums at the man with the backpack where you usually buy items. Then give Hanabi some. Exit screen by going somewhere then return and start searching for Hanabi again (if you cant find her leave the city and go to other place on the map and return till you find her on the same rooftop again). Talk to her again to give her parfum. After you've done this it becomes hard. Now you talk with everyone in the city (all naruto characters), when you talk to them you will get little cutscenes. Do this till you find Hanabi again. If you do this right you will find hanabi and you will get a cutscene where you two sit down on a bench. After this you will get her.


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 24, 2005)

I didnt really do anything to unlock Hanabi i just kept talking to here whenever she appeared in town. Everytime i went outside or decided to do a mission different people were in the town so i talked to everybody everytime. When i finished RPG mode she was there.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 24, 2005)

Thats also a way to get her .

BTW Kakihara if you have a Max drive mem. card you can get a save game from gamefaqs with everyone unlocked.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 24, 2005)

What codec do I need to listen to the oav? I have video but no sound


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 24, 2005)

Where did you get the oav from UzumakiHyuugaRendan. Can you give me a link.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 24, 2005)

I just got the game in the mail, I'll upload it as soon as I listen to it


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks. But dont you mean watch it. I thought the oav was an anime?


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 24, 2005)

Yea it is, but if there's no sound I won't watch it, so I think I need a codec to hear it


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 24, 2005)

Did you try watching it with a dvd program (power dvd etc.). You could also try vlc player it plays almost all files .


----------



## tigerwoo (Dec 24, 2005)

thanks for the tips, haoh, and the link, code.  i thought dvddecrypter had been shut down like.  i just finished installing.  i will burn and try it later.  i have to go to family's for feasting.  i am going to grow from shikamaru to chouji in three days.  ~sigh~


----------



## Kaki (Dec 24, 2005)

Can anyone tell me what this is? 
When charachters level up after a mission.... they show the stats go up and them they get a popup that has red words and a *2* after them....what is this? 
Thanks.....


----------



## Codde (Dec 24, 2005)

Great game. Though I've been playing mostly multiplayer, the cutscenes such as the Naruto transforming into Kyuubi are simply awesome.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 24, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me what this is?
> When charachters level up after a mission.... they show the stats go up and them they get a popup that has red words and a *2* after them....what is this?
> Thanks.....



Its a level up system. I think you learn a new jutsu when you see a popup with red words. After you beat rpg mode, you can level up your characters at Gai's dojo.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 24, 2005)

Can you only play as Naruto in RPG mode?


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 24, 2005)

for the most part, I think i remember playing as Sasuke to beat kakashi once. Other than that i dont remember being anybody else. Oh well when u do missions  that require you to fight, beating them while achieving certain goals you can pick who u want to use. Like for one of them I had to do a 15 hit combo and win the round and I picked neji cuz i know he would get there easily.


----------



## Nemokrad (Dec 24, 2005)

The 2 on lvl up means you've unlocked a new version of an existing ultimate ninjutsu (ougi), usually crappy "expensive" versions, theyre the same movies as the normal ones tho.

Anyway, for a full character, jutsu, ultimate ninjutsu (ougi) list, check this out

Link removed

i got utterly bored and wanted a reference guide for equiping.

its got everything unlocked (as far as I know), including the dual ultimate ninjutsu (dual rasengan, dual dynamic entry, dual photoshoot)

enjoy


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 24, 2005)

Kimimaro would be a good option to, he's the one I choose.

Edit: thanks for the guide Nemokrad. REP


----------



## Nemokrad (Dec 24, 2005)

Yondaime ftw... hes heavily overpowered

Not only is he INSANELY fast with his normal hits, his shunshin rasengan nearly always hits, is impossible to block, nearly impossible to counter and nearly impossible to evade... youll notice when you play with all chars at lvl 50 hes even more overpowered


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 24, 2005)

Haohmaru said:
			
		

> Got this from gamefaqs,
> 
> How To Unlock Characters
> --------------------------------------------
> ...


I'll be putting this to use tomorrow if not tonight...Oh yeah Rep


----------



## Nemokrad (Dec 24, 2005)

This post has info about all missions!

Anyway, as for RPG mode, it's pretty easy... here's what you do
- Finish RPG mode
- Talk to everyone afterwards, CONSTANTLY until it has no result anymore (will give you items, unlock jutsu, unlock ult. jutsu, etc
- Once you notice one of the minigame characters asks you to do a minigame in a different way, do it, usually unlocks something
- Go to Gai's dojo and win 50 fights (unlocks some items) (its across the ramen stand)
- Go to the scroll shop and buy all scrolls (Bottom left shop on the map)
- Buy everything from the merchant around the center of Konoha (about 15 items I think)
- Level all characters to lvl 50 by doing the final Rank A mission over and over (the Itachi mission) (this will unlock nearly all ougi)
- Make sure you've taken all characters to dinner and have met most of them in the bathhouse, it'll start a sequence that'll first cause you to fight Gai/Lee for their Dual Photoshoot ougi, then y[/QUOTE]ou can go into town and meet Kakashi/Gai and if you follow their instructions you'll get Dual Dynamic Entry for them. Then afterwards in the bathhouse you'll get another Jiraiya quest and after you complete that you get Dual Rasengan for him and Naruto.
- If you're still missing some items talk to Konohamaru in the school (north part of Konoha), the more you've done in total in all fights, the more items he'll give you.

Anyway, that's pretty much it... I can't read kanji, kana or anything but I still managed to unlock almost everything, if not everything 

As for the rare hard-to-get dual ougi (on the boards considered as the rarest stuff to unlock ) read this: 



> From: Wyrd | Posted: 12/24/2005 7:12:47 AM | Message Detail
> I just learnt dual rasengan o_o.
> 
> Below is what I have done to trigger the mission this worked for me, at least:
> ...


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 24, 2005)

Just saw that at gamefaqs. Really handy mission faq. Nemokrad do you have some videos of Dual ougis? Never seen them before.


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 24, 2005)

Damn this game is awesome, as is the guides you posted. You gonna be picking up the portable version?(assuming you have a psp)


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 24, 2005)

Haohmaru said:
			
		

> Just saw that at gamefaqs. Really handy mission faq. Nemokrad do you have some videos of Dual ougis? Never seen them before.


Dual Dynamic Entry and Dual Rasengan are in the opening movie


----------



## Nemokrad (Dec 24, 2005)

Haohmaru said:
			
		

> Just saw that at gamefaqs. Really handy mission faq. Nemokrad do you have some videos of Dual ougis? Never seen them before.



Nope sorry don't have any means to record stuff off my tv, but I could describe what they look like... Theres 3 dual ougi:

Gai/Lee Dual Photoshoot
Gai and Lee seem to make the battle some sort of training field and make gay pictures... I honestly dunno wtf they wanted the ougi to look like but it looks horribly gay.

Kakashi/Gai Dual Dynamic Entry
Kakashi uses his sharingan to mirror Gai's Dynamic Entry then they attack the opponent simultanously.

Naruto/Jiraiya Dual Rasengan
Both make a Rasengan (if i remember correctly naruto doesnt even use a bunshin) and hit the enemy to cause a huge blue sphere of rasengan pwnage.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 24, 2005)

THIS is...by far.......the BEST........

But I feel a bit slow seeing how fast other were.......


----------



## Nemokrad (Dec 24, 2005)

You can easily finish and unlock everything under 15 hours... That's how long it took me without any guides and stuff... all chars, jutsu, ougi, lvl 50, all missions, all scrolls, all items


----------



## Kaki (Dec 24, 2005)

But then its a year of fun.....in VS........It NEVER ends.......


----------



## Nemokrad (Dec 24, 2005)

Yea I know, only reason why I stopped playing is because I'm a huge geek and made all chars have high "realistic" stats, played it alot with friends with stats on and then an idiot friend of mine made the classic "japanese O is american X" error, 3 times in a row and deleted my save 

NH3 has "realistic" stats by default tho so saved me a lot of hassle... also the chars arent as ridiculously fast if they have high speed (cept for yondaime)

Only thing I still need is a full jutsu list. As in optional jutsu... I did unlock a lot of them, but since theyre random in the jutsu selection screen its hard to pick  (like naruto has fuuma shuriken as equipable jutsu but has kagebunshin rendan and rasengan by default)

if anyone could make a list of that it would be awesome


----------



## Kaki (Dec 24, 2005)

So you stopped becouse you were fusterated at the data loss?........?

BTW where is Gai's dojo?


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 24, 2005)

Nemokrad said:
			
		

> Naruto/Jiraiya Dual Rasengan
> Both make a Rasengan (if i remember correctly naruto doesnt even use a bunshin) and hit the enemy to cause a huge blue sphere of rasengan pwnage.



Odama rasengan baby. Cant wait to see this one. to bad The dual dynamic entry is the same as in the opening and the foto dual WTF.
I'll start beating all missions  and getting those dual ougis tomorrow. Cant play right now, its really late and the game's at my cousins house.

Edit: lol nemokrad. Thats why I never let anyone touch my JP games. Only let them play after the game starts, dont want the same thing happening to me.


----------



## Nemokrad (Dec 24, 2005)

yea that and NH3 would be released 2 weeks afterwards

gai's dojo is across the ramen shop (in the middle of town)

and its not oodama rasengan theyre doing, its only the impact sphere thats combined


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 24, 2005)

Nemokrad said:
			
		

> yea that and NH3 would be released 2 weeks afterwards
> 
> gai's dojo is across the ramen shop (in the middle of town)
> 
> and its not oodama rasengan theyre doing, its only the impact sphere thats combined



Yeah I know but it reminded me of that move.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 24, 2005)

I want to see the foto double........

Man, Hanabi is hard to find........ what places did you all see her? 
Dose the 4th come with her?


----------



## Nemokrad (Dec 24, 2005)

took me 20+ visits til she appeared, she appears at semi-random places i guess... first time you meet her its semi random (25% chance) then it really doesnt happen for a while (maybe 10% chance?) and the 3rd and 4th time theres a 100% chance she appears... you need to talk to her 4 times

once you unlocked 41 chars you get yondaime for free


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 24, 2005)

You automaticly unlock the 4th when you unlocked all characters. As for Hanabi keep talking to people, if you talk to all the rookie 9 she will show up I think. I just talked with everyone and eventually I saw here again (the first two or three times shes on the rooftop but after that shes not, you'll have to search for her).

Edit: The first two times she was on the roof at the house in the right corner of your map. I'm sure of this. But after that I dont know.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 24, 2005)

I saw her once on a rooftop, and talked to her and I guess I gave her the first perfume.......

Was she always in the main konoha town?


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 24, 2005)

She was for me. Anyway good luck unlocking her I'm outta here.


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 24, 2005)

yeah thats the same place i saw her everytime. Everytime i saw her she was in the main town on the roof top. The only reason i realized i unlocked her is because she powered up when I completed a mission.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 24, 2005)

Ok, I just need her, and then I will finish the missions and get some more money.......


----------



## Nemokrad (Dec 24, 2005)

hanabi actually isnt a bad char... she kinda sucks but its not THAT bad... not as bad as konohamaru at least... 

kinda funny, its to be expected that hanabi and konohamaru are the weakest and yondaime the strongest, and its true!  furthermore the rest is kinda balanced... 

only thing i dont understand is, itachi always was the strongest, but they even made him STRONGER (now he can dodge all projectiles and explosions while you press up), oh well...


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 24, 2005)

i kinda like her actually. Shes a little weak but her moves are nicely animated. I like the way she moves...lmao@me sounding like an outkast song.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 24, 2005)

I WILL find her soon.......

I almost have bought all the components.....


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 24, 2005)

in the rpg mode or from Jiraiya's expensive ass store?


----------



## tigerwoo (Dec 24, 2005)

kakihara, are you that blonde guy blowing smoke out the cheekpiercings in your sig?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 24, 2005)

Mostly from the RPG mode, some from the store.....I whish the tree game was as easy as last time to make a bunch of $$$.........

....._Sure _I'm kakihara, acctualy Tadanobu Asano.......


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 24, 2005)

hahahaha, thats a actor from the movie Ichi( maybe i spelled it wrong) awesome manga, but i didn't see the movie or the anime.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 24, 2005)

Man, the movie is the best, Kakihara is one of the best charachters i have ever seen, way better disign for him than in the manga....


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 24, 2005)

what's the exact title of the movie i'll try to find it somewhere! 

oh and merry christmas everyone..( a bit earlier but better than ever  )


----------



## Kaki (Dec 24, 2005)

Ichi the killer, If you can Amazon or Ebay works.....

I won't be able to play NH for a few days.....
and my friend is grounded all week of the break.......


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 25, 2005)

I just took this game over to my friends house and we all played it. Well some of us played. They really wanted to play GNT4 cuz its four players and i had a hard time getting them to play it. Then i put it in and they were like oh shit, they have that person? this person? you can run up walls? They loved it. Now one of my friends wants to know if you can actually make a copy of the swap magic disc? I told her i ask around i figure somebody in this thread has tried it and would know. Damn im so enjoying this game. Nothing but Rpg mode for me, trying to unlock justus and stuff.


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 25, 2005)

hey guys, is it normal that when i installed my flip top it makes a lot of noise whenever i put a cd in the ps2?? ..and for the swap magic disc, how do we use it?? ..when i put it in my ps2 it keeps truning and turing and it says NO DATA..it's like if there was no disc in it..when it says that do i need to replace the disc whit my imported game??? or is my swap magic  completely useless and broke?

edit: ok i just found that i have 2 cd of swap magic..one is for CD-Rom driver ( the one that doesn't work) and the second one is DVD rom driver ( it works) ..On the website i've been to it says that the Cd rom version let your play Cd backups and import game, and the dvd version DVD backups AND import games...so the question is...does import games works on the 2 disc so it dosent matter (for me that only wanna play import games) OR i only can whit the Cd rom driver...please someone help me 

edit2: ..ok maybe i am a idiot but can my ps2 be only a DVD-R Version and that's why only one of my dc's works??? or is all ps2 CD-R and DVD-R??


----------



## Codde (Dec 25, 2005)

Sasuto said:
			
		

> hey guys, is it normal that when i installed my flip top it makes a lot of noise whenever i put a cd in the ps2?? ..and for the swap magic disc, how do we use it?? ..when i put it in my ps2 it keeps truning and turing and it says NO DATA..it's like if there was no disc in it..when it says that do i need to replace the disc whit my imported game??? or is my swap magic  completely useless and broke?


Well I kind of had that problem at first with the noise. Just didn't put the cover tight enough. You can always try putting something ontop of the fliptop cover (if your PS2 is layed down horizontally and check to see if it still makes noises.) 

Put in your Swapmagic CD or DVD (whichever format the game is in), there should be a "Insert Disc" screen if you put in the DVD (at least with Version 2.0) or "Load Program" and another option with a CD (3.0). Do not press anything. Open the fliptop cover, insert the disc in, then press X (or any button, though [ ] is a special boot button for Swapmagic CD I believe so you might be best off pressign X just in case). Then it should load up the game.


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 25, 2005)

Thx Code i really appreciate it. Oh and Merry Christmas 

Btw i ask those questions cuz i can't put any import games in it because my game ain't arrived yet.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 25, 2005)

Merry Christmas everyone! Hope you are all having as good of a day as I have. I managed to get the came and all my other needed stuff so I can play later, I just need to wait to get the PS2 from my brother and I can start doing the things I promised. Other then that I've been spending the time configuring the new laptop I just got.

Though onto the bussiness part. Not sure if NH 3 was the same as KH 2 but for anyone that knows, I got all of KH 2 now but they are all A whole bunch of Zip folders. Am I suppose to unzip all of these? And then where in nero do I go specificly to burn it onto a DVD.


----------



## Ziko (Dec 25, 2005)

Where do i find Ebisu?


----------



## SeruraRenge (Dec 25, 2005)

Ziko said:
			
		

> Where do i find Ebisu?


Okay, go to the big Konoha gates.  You see the shop where you can trade in scrolls?  Well, it's to the right of that.


----------



## Ziko (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks.
But i cant find Hanabi! God damit!!!


----------



## njt (Dec 25, 2005)

haha, I bought the game . But anyways you should think about buying it too it comes with a dvd that is supposed to help out with the rpg mode. Speaking of the rpg mode, are you guys actually doing well on it? There are a lot of little things that you gotta do to get extra things in the game and I believe it requires reading japanese... Anyways, if you guys get stuck let me know where and I can try to help you out . 

In the mean time I'll be playing~~ 
I'll start a thread at my forum and we can chat about all the little things we found if you would like . That way we can help eachother .


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 25, 2005)

^ I was thinking of buying it also, but truthful I was very dissapointed in certain aspects of the second game. Namely the lack of jutsu choice and the inability in versus mode ot fight your custom jutsu and stats tailored characters from rpg mode. Number 2 felt like a bad version of smash brothers melle. So I didn't want to shell out another 60 bucks to buy this game. Not to mention I finally got a dvd burner and wish to explored the many borderline legal practices, having one of these babies allows. 

-Oh yeah, I also found it had the dbgt problem... of not only chars like sasuke or naruto omg or neji to simply switch on there bloodlines or extra techniques at will. (I don't believe in total balance, Some Naruto characters should just be way stronger then everyone) 

-Like how I've read in here Yondaime is stronger then al in this game.


----------



## Nemokrad (Dec 25, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Mostly from the RPG mode, some from the store.....I whish the tree game was as easy as last time to make a bunch of $$$.........



Just do the last A-rank mission, its very easy and nets you 30k everytime you finish it, which is definitely faster than the average tree climbing


----------



## Codde (Dec 25, 2005)

ShadelessNyght said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas everyone! Hope you are all having as good of a day as I have. I managed to get the came and all my other needed stuff so I can play later, I just need to wait to get the PS2 from my brother and I can start doing the things I promised. Other then that I've been spending the time configuring the new laptop I just got.
> 
> Though onto the bussiness part. Not sure if NH 3 was the same as KH 2 but for anyone that knows, I got all of KH 2 now but they are all A whole bunch of Zip folders. Am I suppose to unzip all of these? And then where in nero do I go specificly to burn it onto a DVD.


Just open up one of the files, or if you can find it, a .rar in there or the lowest numbered file. Then open that one up, and extract, if all the files aren't corrupt it should unzip the file.


----------



## dspiize (Dec 25, 2005)

*SO MUCH BETTER THAN NH2*

all i'm gonna say people is this games great.Kakashis sharingan copy mode lasts much longer,plus DRUNKEN LEE YYYYYEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.konohamaru is a great joke character and all the hokages are NO JOKE.especially shodaime and yondaime.the ultimate ouigis are great.i can ramble on and on you get the point.get the game end enjoy!


----------



## r_ray52 (Dec 25, 2005)

how do ya use more than 1 ougi per match?


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 25, 2005)

Alright here is my trouble right now. I have no clue how to unlock Lee Suit Naruto. Anyone get him yet?


----------



## dspiize (Dec 25, 2005)

you can only use 1 ouigi per match,but you can equip diff ones in the jutsu equip menu before the vs matches...TAIJUU KAGE BUNSHIN is great!


----------



## dspiize (Dec 25, 2005)

i got maito naruto(every character actually,getting the hokages and konohamaru are done through the exams you take from moegi,udon,and ebisu)...to get him you can complete the gai events...If anyone has any questions about characters ouigis,etc....you can IM me on aim:dspiize or yahoo:dspiizeme(usually invisible so send an Im anyway),i'm more than happy to help out fellow gamers


----------



## MS81 (Dec 25, 2005)

dspiize said:





> ou can only use 1 ouigi per match,but you can equip diff ones in the jutsu equip menu before the vs matches...TAIJUU KAGE BUNSHIN is great!


 thanks a lot dude I needed that. 

rep for you.


----------



## bellwizy (Dec 25, 2005)

anybody wanna post the ova?


----------



## Ziko (Dec 25, 2005)

Now i have all the characters and im looking for ouigis.
So whats the fastest way to get these?
Any cheats,tips or hints?


----------



## Nemokrad (Dec 25, 2005)

Do RPG mode, talk to everyone, level all chars to 50, complete gai's dojo, do all date events, do all bathhouse events, and you should have all ougis


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 25, 2005)

where the hell is Gai's Dojo? I've been looking around for it but closest I could find was Iruka.


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 25, 2005)

I got Maito Naruto. Im not sure if you have to do anything special but while playing in RPG mode, during the whole part where people are giving you those little crystal things everytime u beat them or do something I had to beat gai in 2 out of 3 minigames. I believe thats when i unlocked him. After finishing rpg mode everybody was already there for me except the hokages. I did however talk to everybody everytime before i moved on to do what i was suppose to be doing. I did alot of missions in the middle of the mode to get more people to pop up in the city and stuff. 

anybody know if i can make a copy of the swap magic dvd?

yeah where the hell is Gai's dojo?


----------



## Nemokrad (Dec 25, 2005)

i think its about 3 times in the last 4 pages... 

but ehm, right across the ramen stand


----------



## TagZ (Dec 25, 2005)

Can anyone help, ive got loads of money in  the game but in the scroll shop it says I got zero. Is there a way to get money for scrolls easily.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 25, 2005)

Could have sworn I have gone right across of the Ramen place and Iruka was standing in there. Unless your suppose to talk to him in which case i need o know what to say.

Also, can someone directly tell me how Kawarimi works, I can never seem to pull it off.


----------



## Nemokrad (Dec 25, 2005)

TagZ said:
			
		

> Can anyone help, ive got loads of money in  the game but in the scroll shop it says I got zero. Is there a way to get money for scrolls easily.



You dont need money to buy scrolls... you need scrolls, which you can pick up throughout town (orange dots) if they dont appear anymore do some missions and theyll appear again


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 26, 2005)

I noticed the thread blow up once the game came out but I also noticed it Die down the past couple of days because of the holiday and the fact that everybody is playing it like mad men and/or women.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 26, 2005)

he heh, merry finished x-mas everyone, I hope yours was as good as mine. Thx to everyone for all thier links in the thread, but everytime I dled the game the file was corrupt, lord knows why. HOWEVER... MY COUSIN JUST BURNT IT FOR ME AND SEVERAL OTHER GAMES... 

Ps: NH3 Stronger then everything- seriously this game is sweet number 2 sucks compared to this one.. SUCKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

rofl and since i just got home awhile ago i've barely played, I was gonna sleep but now... I can't must play more.. Later all.. shika dances rudely a everyone who still doesn't have the game.


----------



## TagZ (Dec 26, 2005)

Can anyone tell me all the moves Yondaime can use.


----------



## Nemokrad (Dec 26, 2005)

Jutsu 1: Shunshin no Jutsu Rendan
Jutsu 2: Rasengan + Shunshin no Jutsu
Ultimate ninjutsu: Shunshin no Jutsu Rendan


----------



## TagZ (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks, I also mean moves he can use that other characters have.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 26, 2005)

well just got my ps2 flip top...... it workz awesome and was easy as hell to install and lookz sexy as hell!!!! however i am still waiting for the game... i am very scared b/c i wont be able to read the jap and im so usto having the translations in NTH1 and 2 but hopefully i can get around it..... i just am scared about putting the ougiz on and stuff.... how tha hell am i suposto find out what im puttin on, lol o well..... i will figure it out


----------



## Steel Guardian (Dec 26, 2005)

Mine's should be here tomorrow with the Slide Card. Perfect timing for both!


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 26, 2005)

i wish mine would have that kind of timeing.... it could have if i just would have payed more for shipping


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 26, 2005)

HOKAGES UNLOCKED!!!


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 26, 2005)

niceeee, so are yall haveing any troubles finding out what the requirements are for story mode fights??? seems like it would be very hard without a walkthrough


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 26, 2005)

hey guys, what is the version of swap magic you use for the game?? dvd or cd-r?? cuz i only have the dvd version that works....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 26, 2005)

yes the dvd version is the one you need and it doesnt matter what version #... any one of them


----------



## r_ray52 (Dec 26, 2005)

yeeeaah!  cleared both story mode and rpg mode (took me 9 hours) , unlocked all characters too! but still having trouble from unlocking ougis ,... wats a bath challenge?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 27, 2005)

man.... everyone seemz to be completing the story mode.... i dont know if i will be able to do it without trandlationz... i dont see how yall do it not knowing the requirements.....


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 27, 2005)

actually i just fought to win and I must have met the requirements. I didnt do anything special. Well except in RPG mode, some require 15 hit combos and stuff like but in story mode i just won the fights and it worked.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 27, 2005)

well ill just have to find out when i get tha game


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Dec 27, 2005)

My friends Brian and Andrew are getting their copy soon. I'll be playing this after that point for sure.

I kinda liked the legnth of ougis, too bad they cut them. Oh well.

When you get your game, CrAzY_AP, I need to go and play against you sometime.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 27, 2005)

Cruz havent seen you around in awile!!! im not sure when i get mine, hopefully by this saterday or earlier.... i got 7-14 day shipping.... so im not really sure when i will get it..... and yes i need a new opponent....


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Dec 27, 2005)

CrAzY_AP said:
			
		

> Cruz havent seen you around in awile!!! im not sure when i get mine, hopefully by this saterday or earlier.... i got 7-14 day shipping.... so im not really sure when i will get it..... and yes i need a new opponent....


Any time. Send a PM and a place and I'm there.

I've been massacring people in GNT4 since the release, and I'll get my hands on a control and NH3 at the same time starting next week.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 27, 2005)

niceee, my friend is still waiting for his GNT4... iv never even played it but if it is anything like 3 im gonna go beat the poor kid at his own game, lol..... man im sick


----------



## Nemokrad (Dec 27, 2005)

whats so hard about storymode? you just fight :x ridiculously easy fights too if you ask me... there isnt a single requirement other than win... in fact, in some fights you can even win it by timeout... 

the only thing ive seen ppl whining about is the fights against summons, which imo are ridiculously easy... all summons have only 3 different attacks and all are pretty easy to avoid... they also drop within like 20 secs of constant hitting.. so no probs there really


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 27, 2005)

oOo glad to hear that the story mode doesnt have many requirements!!!!! i was scared mann :' (


----------



## tigerwoo (Dec 27, 2005)

storymode was a cop out.  supposedly you fight from the beginning of the story, through the four arc's out so far.  but you only have like 4 or 5 fights per arc.  except for the last one.  but still.  i was expecting the second arc (chuunin exam) to have many fights.  you know?  temari/tenten, neji/hinata, sakura/ino, naruto/kiba, lee/gaara, and of course  naruto/neji, shikamaru/temari, sasuke/gaara, then shino/kankuro, sasuke/temari, sasuke/gaara, naruto/gaara, naruto(with boss toad ougi)/gaara with shukaku. 

i won't spoil with a walkthru what storymode actually had to offer because it was so easy.  a huge joke.  the only slightly difficult battle was Tsunade/Manda.  and only because manda has so many attacks.  after three times i figured out a pattern tho.

and once you beat story mode you have most all of the characters unlocked?  like Wtf?  i feel like i haven't really had to work for my rewards. 

the good thing though, is that you have to unlock jutsu's and ougi's through the RPG mode.  which is quite confusing.  just because it involves running around town talking to everyone. talking to everyone.  random fight, talking to everyone, talking to everyone, leave town head to training area, talk to everyone go back to town talk to everyone.  over and over and over and then randomly YES!  a fight!  but it's over too soon.  talk to everyone... talk to everyone...   but it'st still fun to run up walls and double jump from the rooftops.  almost as exciting as Spiderman2.  but not quite.  naruto needs to websling around nyc.  heh.

but yeh.  some of the characters are a lot better.  i actually have fun playing as Neji now.  tha'ts awesome.  i always loved neji as a fighter, but in NH2 i felt he was rather weak.  but in NH3 his combo's strike fast.  and many multiple hits!  just like he should be!

naruto fights a Ton better than in NH2.  he was so weak in that game.  now, he has bunshins popping up everywhere, in almost every combo, and the ingame Rasengan jutsu is a Dream!  spam it to win in seconds!  (against easy cpu only)  heh

drunken lee is a riot!  regular lee is ... kinda slow.  especially against kimimaro who's attacks have great reach and are very fast!  you almost Have to get drunk to beat him.  anko's a little lame.  i was hoping she's be cooler, but Kurenai gets big points.  her combo's are quite nice.  i really like Shizune's chuunin, (jounin?) costume.   so much better than the black she wore last game.  gaara has much cooler style of fighting.  Sasuke is surprisingly fun to use too.  Chidori!

yes. much fun with this game.  however, it keeps Freezing on me!!!  i just need better media.  but it's annoying cause i'll go for like 4 hours without problem, but once it freezes once, it continues to do so.  Especially during loading screens and Ougi's.

but yeh, fave char in this game so far, (haven't unlocked kages, hanabi, konohamaru, suitnaruto, youngkakashi) has to be neji.  takatac!  (sounds of neji fighting)


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 27, 2005)

I never played NH2 but I have to agree with you on the using of Neji and Naruto. My two fav characters in the Anime are probably my 2 fav characters in the game. I like so many characters thought. Yondaime is a given. Im having so much fun with Kurenai. I've used Naruto and Neji more than anyone though. This game is just great. I dont really want to play any of my other anime games now that I have this one. *sigh* GREATNESS!!


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 27, 2005)

I use Kankuro most of the time. He's really good when you learn how to play with him. He's really tactical so you can avoid getting hit easily. Asuma is really good to. Great to combo with. Dont let me start about Sasuke and Naruto. Naruto with his kage bunshins is one of the best. Sasuke is almost unbeateble when you enter his level 2 Cursed Seal.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 27, 2005)

I find that the most improved character is kiba hands down, the guy has some really vicious combo's now. I haven't unlocked everyone yet, But my God Tayuya is a freaking amazing character! 

-Also there is one huge annying factor of this game right now. When I play on hard in Vs mode, I tend to bet the comp usually with like half power maybe less, but I almost never lose. However, when I put it on very hard.. I literally can't win. I'm getting raped into the ground. The comps combo prowness in this one is freaking crazy. KIBA beat me with perfect... and linked together three combo.. then a jutsu and finally his ougi... and lastlye a throw. I got pwned in like 13 seconds... 

On very hard the comp kawari for every damn thing.. every hit.. before the hit..  everything- 

-Also is thier anyway to make story mode hard and is the only way to activate the curse seals through ougi, THEY SHOULD JUST BE JUTSU!


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 27, 2005)

Damn I almost forgot one of the most beastly of the beasts. Kimi is sick!!! Maul away with Kimi and thats not even going into cs2 with him. Drunk Lee is another beast seriously.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 27, 2005)

word kiba has improved aLOT


----------



## Nemokrad (Dec 27, 2005)

kiba, neji, and naruto have improved most indeed. hinata improved too (thanks to her hakke shield thingy)

yondaime is by far the most overpowered char, but shodaime and nidaime are really good as well (nidaime has combo movement equal to yondaime and his jutsu has a huge reach).

my fav new char has to be kurenai tho... the whole bomb thingy is a lot of fun, some of her normal combos are kinda like itachi's, but instead of clones theyre illusions, and pressing up will cause her to do a jutsu that gives her the kawarimi status, where its uber easy to perform kawarimi! thats just freaking awesome, and so fitting for her (for as far weve seen her)

the transformed chars are usually not that much stronger imo (cept for the sound 5). a lot become a lot slower and get weaker defense because of it... drunken lee is cool tho cause if hes on the ground its actually an advantage! he can do a real cool combo if hes on the ground and you just press O thats insanely effective, eventho i like him better with opened gates still :/


----------



## blind51de (Dec 27, 2005)

Has the OVA been ripped yet? I want to see it subbed.


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 27, 2005)

Nemokrad said:
			
		

> kiba, neji, and naruto have improved most indeed. hinata improved too (thanks to her hakke shield thingy)
> 
> yondaime is by far the most overpowered char, but shodaime and nidaime are really good as well (nidaime has combo movement equal to yondaime and his jutsu has a huge reach).
> 
> ...


Haha, yes Kurenai is the shit isnt she? Welcome my friend welcome...


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Dec 27, 2005)

how do i use the swap magic disks to boot narutimate hero 3? and which cd do i use the swap magic dvd or the swpa magic cd one. and do i have to change it to pal or anything else?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 27, 2005)

use the dvd swap disk, and do you have a slid card or do you just have a disk???? and do you have a slim ps2 or a normal ps2??


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 27, 2005)

blind51de said:
			
		

> Has the OVA been ripped yet? I want to see it subbed.


can you just rip it with media player???? or do you need a certain program???? b/c i will rip it as soon as i get the game if someone tellz me what i need to rip it


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 27, 2005)

nope you can't rip it
no audio file unless played on the ps2
at least that's how mine is


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 27, 2005)

you mean when you rip it there is no sound? just picture?


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 27, 2005)

try and listen to it on your comp and you'll see


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 27, 2005)

oOo alright, well yeah i dont have it yet.... :'' ( 

damn mann how tha hell am i gonna get it subbed!!


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 27, 2005)

Just hope someone rigs it with an audio file somehow


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 27, 2005)

yes..... ima like email Datab. i wonder if they would sub it


----------



## tigerwoo (Dec 27, 2005)

fo sho homeboys (and homeladies)
i just now have unlocked almost everyone except the three other kages.  i tried using the "guide" for konohamaru, but i couldn't find what it was talking about.  so i just used all my kana knowledge to answer the questions.  my favourite was probably, how do you spell Sharingan!  haha
but yeh.  i still have only about 15 hours on the game.  so i've used naruto a lot (to beat story and rpg mode)  but i haven't actually played a lot in the vs.   mode.

yeh, asuma and kurenai are both quite awesome.  asuma has got to be the easiest to combo with.  just O+O+O+O+O+O+O+O+O+O+O+O+O+O+O with a little pause once he gets into his left right left right jabs, just so he doesn't actually finish the combo.  then start it up again.  great when the opponent is in a corner!

i had to let the ps2 cool down for a bit.  i think playing burned games really stresses out the laser or something.  it's super lame.

i'm still waiting for someone to come up with a complete jutsu list so i can find out what i'm missing.  certain people in rpg mode just don't ask for a date anymore, so i Must have everything pertaining to that char... right?
party on


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 27, 2005)

damn im glad the comboz are crazy long..... how the the replacment techniques??? can you get out of comboz easily?


----------



## Seany (Dec 27, 2005)

So how is Konohamaru? does he have any ougis? and anything else besides sexy no jutsu?


----------



## r_ray52 (Dec 27, 2005)

ok, to unlock knohamaru, first finish the rpg mode, then go to school where konohamaru was (next to the hokage's office) talk to knohamaru's friends, undon or moegi, they will quize you, answer the questions right and konohamaru will be available. 

to unlock hokage 1, and 2, you need to enter the restraunt near the entrance of konohakure (next to the scroll shop) talk to ebisu and answer his questions. only works if rpg mode is completed.

hokage 4 will be unlocked after you unlocked all characters.

maito naruto and anbu kakashi will be unlocked after you finished searching for the suisho (crystal thingies) in rpg mode and before you fight kakashi and tsunade at the tournement stadium.

anko will be unlocked if you talk to her at the konoha hotsprings and defeat her in rpg mode

asuma will be unlocked if you talk to him at the entrance to konoha he will be a red or green dot on your map. find all the suishos he asked you to find, then go back to where you were sopose to meet him. a green dot should appear in the map go to it.

kurenai will be unlocked after you talk to her at the dark grassy shrine area in your map. play her mini-game.

to unlock hanabi, bye the items with the >J< symbol. talk to her at konoha when ever you can till you finish rpg mode.

anyone else i missed?


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 28, 2005)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> So how is Konohamaru? does he have any ougis? and anything else besides sexy no jutsu?


I hate that lil bastard!! Not really in the anime but in the game. He's there for comic relief really. His moves are funny as hell, its something you would expect to see in the anime itself. That diving move with him under the box really pisses me off. I had to use technique to beat my brother when he used this lil bastard. So started doings something i learned is very important to you in this game...BLOCKING lmao. he would wait for me to jump from level to level(up+x or down+x) and then he would just dive and hit my feet. Then i kicked his ass with Hanabi. I like her too bad she's pretty weak.


----------



## CarolinaB (Dec 28, 2005)

I got the game two day ago and I must say it freaking ROCKS!!! I love how Naruto uses his clones and Yondemai so very fast, I mean dear god what the hell!!! Kurenai is very cool and I love Neji!!! OMG!!111ELEVENTYONE!!!!!111....*cough*...a very good game


----------



## Kaki (Dec 28, 2005)

God this game is so great..... I still need to get hanabi.....she took me to the shop last.......

Do you know if they cut out thousand years of pain?!!


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 28, 2005)

Alright I finally unlocked everything but a few peoples last Ougi's (such as Sasuke's 3 Point Sharingan Rendan Ougi) and yes I have to agree with everyone in saying that this game is indeed the greatest Naruto game EVER.

Yesterday I had my party and me and my friends were playing it the entire night. I have a few fight videos which are uploading right now so when that finishes I will post them here first. Man, I was up two nights straight unlocking things and enjoying every minute (christmas day I was up 24 hours with breaks to eat and rest my eyes).

Still can't stop playing it, and with all the characters unlocked once I get the last Ougi's that I need I will start on the super Special video montage which I can hopefully be through with and done by tomorrow for everyone to enjoy and see.

With that said, Shadeless Out.


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Dec 28, 2005)

You have to unlock Ougi's!!!!!


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 28, 2005)

Is it hard to unlock jutsus and then put them on your character?? i mean, if i unlock the rasengan, does it go directly on naruto? or in need to go in the chinese option ( that i definitly won't understand) and go put the jutsu i just unlocked in it? ..and how many jutsu can you put on your character??


----------



## Kaki (Dec 28, 2005)

I think they go in automaticaly......and btw the game is JAPANESE>.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 28, 2005)

Rasengan more or less is a default move for naruto after you pass the part in Story Mode. It is his Down Down O unless you change it to somthing different. Later today if you want since I have all the actual Jutsu's I'll post what every character has by default and what they can equip.

And the only ougi's I am missing is because the characters need to be a higher level.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 28, 2005)

Sorry for double post but, here is the video! This is vs. my friend who was here who goes as Atomsk 00.

Sasuke vs. Sakon


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 28, 2005)

yeah it be great if you could put all the jutsus on a list...but does that mean that you need to put them on a list (in the game) so that we can use them after unlocking them? if yes could you please tell me how? thx


----------



## Kaki (Dec 28, 2005)

hmmmmm......Do you have Sen nen goroshi........1000 years of pain?


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 28, 2005)

No, every character once you get them has their own little list in their character customization menu. Whenever you pick a character it brings up the option to customize or continue. Customize is the top option and when you select it you will find the first box being jutsu one and jutsu two (Up Up O, Down Down O). Select either and it will bring up the list you can change things with.

And on the 1000 Years of Pain, Kakashi can do it in Game as either a taunt if you hit him with his book out I believe or as a normal move/counter. I know it is in the game but don't think I have used it to much.


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 28, 2005)

hey shadeless nice movie! what's the song in it?? pretty nice, it looks like iron maiden but i'm not sur.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 28, 2005)

It's the song Live in Baghdad. It is apart of the Cowboy Bebop OST. Thanks for the good comment too! Apparently I'm better in this game then GNT xD


----------



## Kaki (Dec 28, 2005)

Yup, you rock.......

I finaly got all the charachters and finished everything, but a few missions....


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 28, 2005)

Sasuke vs. Tayuya


----------



## Seany (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow great video shadelessnyght! the song kicked ass! great ending to. 

Lol i finally saw konohamaru in action and he just cracks me up hahaha!


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 28, 2005)

Lol yeah I love how he plays. He isn't even really a joke character due to how well he plays. Here is the last video as I go to work on the Super Epic Video

Sasuke vs. Neji


----------



## Kaki (Dec 28, 2005)

YES, you can do it........have them beat on ITACHI>............


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 28, 2005)

Is that Sasuke you playing on the first vid ShadelessNyght. I think you need to kawarimi more but becides that you're a pretty decent player. Did you get the Dual Rasengan yet ShadelessNyght. I watched it in the movie theater but I still dont have the jutsu for either Naruto and Yiraiya. I'm around level 40 with both of them.

I would upload some videos to if I had the tools to record it. My brother and I play it daily and become pretty good at it. First doing kawarimi was kinda annoying but we've become used to it. Our matches are really exciting, we never know who is going to win. Its always close.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 28, 2005)

oOo im DLin all the videos right nowww, thankz shadeless


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 28, 2005)

I was Sakon in the video, my friend in all of them is Sasuke. Thanks though, I only really get to play with others when they come over, my brother doesn't like Naruto so kinda puts a damper on how often I can play with other people to build skill.

I have all of the partner Ougi's. In order to get them you first have to finish all of the dating sequences. Then once you do that, go to Gai and Lee in the training area and they should be standing off to the side more near the logs then before. Talk to them and you may have to do 1 more game before you talk to them again and this time you will be challanged to a match. Win by doing the needed combo's and you now have Gai and Lee's dual Ougi.

Now go to Konoha normal city and you should find Kakashi and Gai on the rooftop. Talk to them and do all of the mini games they ask (find pakkun, shoot down a bird) and then go to the academy and Gai will be waiting with Iruka. But Gai (I forget the condition) And get Kakashi and Gai's Dual Dynamic Entry after talking to them on the roof.

Finally you can get the Dual Rasengan by going to the hotsprings. Jiraiya will be peeping and Tsunade will come out. Fight here and go back to konoha and keep chasing Jiraiya as female after female comes to fight you. Finally after the last fight find Jiraiya and he will give you the needed Item for it.


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 28, 2005)

Ok guys exacted what is  Kawamari no Jutsu? Is it the battles where you keep tapping 0 while turning into logs until one person wins? Oh yeah and how exactly do I intiate it, whether that is what  Kawamari no Jutsu is or not.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 28, 2005)

no, a Kawamari is a replacment, like when someone hitz you, you tap block at the right time and end up behind them


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 28, 2005)

I do that but it says i have to do it 6 times, damn you Orochimaru.

HAHA YES, SCRATH THAT!! Kiss my yellow hair having, 4th Hokage ass Oro!!!


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 28, 2005)

lol.... i feeel some anger....


----------



## Kaki (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm leveling up.....yea everyone can ride on the 4th's sholders....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 28, 2005)

damn i cant wait till this game comes...... im glad each charcter has their own customization screen! so tight, and damn leveling up.... so hot.....


----------



## Kaki (Dec 28, 2005)

Yup just a few set backs but yea, its the BEST ever.......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 28, 2005)

itz crazy how much they changed the ougi and jutsu systemz, based on the videos shadless made there are some defanent changes


----------



## Kaki (Dec 28, 2005)

ooooh yea.....I may just for the hell of it type up a formal(informal) list of the significant changes.....though most were mentioned.....


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 28, 2005)

Does anyone have the Naruto ova that came with NH3. If someone has can you upload it somewhere or give me a link. Thanks.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 28, 2005)

I have it but I just set it aside.......


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 28, 2005)

Is it any good Kakihara?


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Dec 28, 2005)

quick question. this is my first narutimate hero game and i was wondering. are u able to unlock more of konoha in rpg mode. because im stuck in just the starting part. and when i try to do some missions like meet sakura at the tree climbling area. where is that? because i can't find away out of the area. please some one help me.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 28, 2005)

Press triangle and pick the last option.......yea that got me too for a bit.......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 28, 2005)

mann when i get my game im gonna be readin through these last few pages like crazy, lol


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 28, 2005)

The DVD Itself is an original story, but the entire thing is based on the RPG mode in NH3. It is more of lest the prequel to the RPG mode that shows everyone arriving and them starting/explaining the rules. Then, it shows you a few key places where characters forgot or threw away their crystal (in Shikamaru's case) or where a few might be to help you locate them in the RPG mode.

Heck naruto at the end of it himself more or less tells you to go play the video game to help him become the Hokage for the day.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 29, 2005)

so itz not like bad ass fighting or anything, itz really just an animated intro.... thatz tight, i wonder if someone will sub it......


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 29, 2005)

Damn im stuck on the Branked mission where you have to fight Asuma. I cant figure out wha the second requirement is and apparently neither could the guy that made the mission guide. Damn it im trying to beat them all.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 29, 2005)

Do your best.......I will one day play my DVD.....


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Dec 29, 2005)

man i suck at figuring out this game. im stuck again. how many crystals do i need? i've been fighting saskura, lee, and ten-ten for like 2 hours. wth! can some one please help me.


----------



## Ziko (Dec 29, 2005)

Someone needs to upload the OVA dvd soon...
Come on people,upload it!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 29, 2005)

Man I may if I did't have to do all this crismas homework in about two days.......

I shall now devulge the significant differences in NH3: First the setbacks

*-
Only one short Ougi segment chosen before battle
Many charachters have only ONE ougi
No assists
Took away explosion ball
Chakara bar charges much slower(I'd say about the speed of the 1st game) 
Cursed seal one is not visual (they have an aura but no black markings, and the cursed seal end may be cut out of anko's special, I'll need to confirm) *

_Minor - _
Story mode a bit slopy in parts
Jutsus consume much more chakara(Just requires a different skill set)
Have to unlock ougis
No anime-type op; female yells somtimes a bit weird
No 1000 years of pain?! (or other techniques)? 
No more Haku's stairway to heaven...
Took tunnel out of the chunin exam area, removed ice land, took snow off of snow land, only added 3 levels
New items not that alsome,
4th is mute(but increadable)
Special input time bar ends way before the cinimatic thus cuting short the limit of how high you can go with them...
Moves are a bit more "slamy" or something....

+
*Graphics *are WAY up...ESPECIALY in the short but sweet ougis, and some jutsus.....
Jutsu clashing, and summon battles
Co-Op minigames (don't get $$ after) 
10 transformation forms- you can also choose to select this form by holding select while choosing
Wicked new combos and tricks to be found
Newcharachters, items and settings!
Nice story mode following all significant fights
Customize right be fore battle.
Tants do more; chakara is blue
Cut out a duplicate Naruto ,Hinata, and orochi. 
Now shuriken clusters come in one set not 3 and lauch almost all of them regardless of distance.....
No more intros before battle (it OK we always skipped them)


I'll edit in more later or you can remind me, as questions, or PM me.....


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 29, 2005)

FINNALY!!! i have the game!!! FINNALY!!!!! lol

hope the menu slection aint hard cuz i'm going to play RIGHT NOW ! seeeeeee yaaaaa 

i'll be back


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 29, 2005)

If you ask me most of the cons you named really aren't needed...Or were just a bit of fanservice that they took out. More or less none of that had anything to do with taking away from the gameplay itself, so no harm done (other then assist characters but meh who cares about them really).


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 29, 2005)

ARG!!! my swap magic aint working damnit!!!!

i'm puting my swap magic 3.6then there's the option Load program and Video mode : normal, pal or ntsc. and under all that there a option of making a normal boot or a special boot

when im pressing the load program, theres nothing, it goes to the start menu and then comeback to the load program again...

i tried to press the oad program and then swap at the same time that the disc was turning but it didnt work..a red screen came and asked to put a playstation or palysation 2 disc in the ps2.............

i tried after that to take the swap magic disc out of the ps2 when its on the load program menu (when its not turning) and i changed disc for the naruto one...and it says the same thing...put a ps21 or ps2 disc in the ps2.

after all that i tried whit the special boot ..and it didnt work..

so can someone help me plz.

EDIT: now the game works, BUT the TV's freaking the screen goes up and down ( i puted the video mode at PAL) ..do i have to do that?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 29, 2005)

I can't realy say....

Yea none of the - were bad......just not necisaraly good.......
My favorite still.....


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 29, 2005)

It sounds as if you're doing everything that you are suppose to be doing. Which ps2 do you have? Do you have the slide card(original ps2) or the slim tool(slim ps2)? My brother is putting a game in my slim ps2 as i type right now. Make sure you're using the swap magic dvd and not the cd. Once the loading screen pops up just insert the game disc and press x it should start spinning the game. If its going to work I always know instantly because the screen turns black and goes straight to the game loading screen.


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 29, 2005)

yeah but the thing it says that its not a ps2 disc....... it works only the video mode at PAL ...but the thing is that it make my tv screen goes up and down...I have a flip top and its a original ps2.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 29, 2005)

slide card works.......


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 29, 2005)

..its the swap magic that doesnt work.


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 29, 2005)

WOW ITS WORKING!!! i only did what i was doing ..and the red screen didnt apear after the 7th time haha!!! thank you for your support guys and thx for helping out.

btw could you guys help me whit the menu selection please?? any translations out? its my first narutimate.

i found the training session, but how am i suppose ton know what does all the options do lol..


----------



## Kaki (Dec 29, 2005)

Look a few pages back.......


----------



## r_ray52 (Dec 29, 2005)

after you finished rpg mode, you need to answer shizune's quiz and talk to tsunade, what does she want?


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 29, 2005)

OK i just finished the mission naruto vs orochimaru ( pretty easy, dunno what difficulty level i am tho) and i unlocked a LOT of stuff lol, where do i go to see what i unlocked?? is there a faq that tells me what have i unlocked? or there's still nothing like that? ..


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 29, 2005)

t my game today!!!!! and for all you cheap fuckz that dl'd it i fuckin got tha memory card holder and the dvd so stop being cheap and buy tha games!!!!

any wayz.... awesome game, lol i must go play


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 29, 2005)

wow this game is the best of all!

Do you guys know what are the stats in the upper right when you choose a ouji??? 

i only know one and its the speed one. whick one is offense? defense? and the others are what? 

-     ?              -   ?

-     ?              - Speed

-       ?            -    ?


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Dec 29, 2005)

ummm can anyone tell me where i can dl the game from?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 29, 2005)

wow maan some of this stuff is confusing without translations.... i accadently gave naruto shizunes poison breath.... oppz....


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 29, 2005)

huh how can you be confuse in that lol? ..the jutsus goes automaticly  in the character list..

but anywa ...i have a question for the RPG..whick answer do i need to answer when you find something for shizune ???


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Dec 29, 2005)

i guess noone is gonna answer me cause theyre too busy enjoyin the game


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 29, 2005)

BUY IT lol www.lik-sang.com!


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Dec 29, 2005)

i would if i had the money......im flat broke right now and that is the only other way to get the game


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 29, 2005)

well i dont have any link and i dont know where to get it, only hing i know is that someone posted a link im sur for it somewhere on this thread.


----------



## Saskue_Naruto (Dec 29, 2005)

i recently went to a video game convention and i got to play this game.  seeing as i don't have a modified ps2 i played this forever. awesome game i would get it  if i had one oh well.


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Dec 29, 2005)

found the link but ive already been to the site and it dosent have NH3


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 29, 2005)

CrAzY_AP said:
			
		

> t my game today!!!!! and for all you cheap fuckz that dl'd it i fuckin got tha memory card holder and the dvd so stop being cheap and buy tha games!!!!
> 
> any wayz.... awesome game, lol i must go play


I bought it and I just got my official one today with the expensive shipping. Where did you order yours from? Oh yeah I really wanted the damn memory card holder bad. I had to freaking reorder it because of my freaking card trouble but oh well. Im sure i can find an over priced one somewhere. but yeah I bought it too.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 29, 2005)

BTW Playasia is a  bit better , and you can use the link in AP's sig.....


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 29, 2005)

What Swap magic version do I use on a slim ps2?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 29, 2005)

Paper clips, rubberbands, ducktape, tissues ,, ect.......


----------



## tigerwoo (Dec 29, 2005)

yo senors and senoritas
i am loving this game.  and the disc has finally stopped freezing (but for how long?) when i do ougis.  (yes yes i will import when i get a job).

i wouldn't customize jutsu's, there are only a few characters with more than two it seems.  the other jutsu's belong to other characters (ie. Shizune Poison Breath, Tsunade dropKick, etc.) and nobody wants all their characters to have Chidori right?  so leave the jutsu's alone.  

the Ougi's however are totally sweet. and i recommend customizing them asap!  of course you have to unlock them first.  do the story mode, to unlock most of your characters. (at least, the ones that fight in the story, you'll unlock extra char's in rpg mode after)  then do the rpg mode.

rpg mode has three objectives!  "dates" are when you see a someone hanging out, ex. Sakura by the river.  talk to her and she will give you a message with a Location in RED.  try to remember the kanji cause you will see it a lot.  when you turn away and the dot on the map disappears, it reappears elsewhere.  go there.  that's what the kanji was referring to.  Sometimes, a character will ask to meet you outside of konoha's downtown district.  like the hotsprings, the training area, the forest, or tanzaku gai (The city with the slot machines where you keep finding tsunade.  heh)

do the dates so you can unlock items needed to use ougi's in rpg mode.  unlock ougi's by leveling up your characters.  they all level up when you gain exp. so that's cool.  you'll eventually have a lot.  by level 50 lee has like a million.  ok not quite.  but yeh.

there is also the Green dot "quest" in RPG mode.  it furthers the RPG story.  don't worry about advancing too far.  unlike NH2 where you HAD to do specific things at a certain time in order to unlock certain chars'n'jutsu's, this one you can get everything whenever.

and of course, there are the Missions.  once you finish RPG mode, you can sign yourself up for the missions.  they're all quite easy and there are only a few with weird win circumstances (ie. must do 3 fall breaks)

any questions, consult the narutimetto hero 3 message board at gamefaqs.com

keep fit and have fun!
ooh~ yeah!  body break!


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 29, 2005)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Paper clips, rubberbands, ducktape, tissues ,, ect.......


Ummmm what?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 29, 2005)

Sorry, I only know about the gettow rig.....


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 30, 2005)

Do I still need a flip top if I get this?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 30, 2005)

ummm what is in the link (the link would work for me) if it is the "import tool" i think that is all you need, i just bought a flip top though..... bu the tool is much cheaper, try to post the link again


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Dec 30, 2005)

so has anyone got all the characters yet?


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm getting a Slim ps2 tommorrow cause my old one is crap
I'm ordering Magic Switch Tools V2, Magic Swap 3.6, and a flip top
Tools cover the sensors, swap and flip top let me play
Right?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 30, 2005)

I finaly got all the charachters after about 15 hours(I took a detour to do most of the missions and a good bit of vs. mode) Hanabi requires luck.......


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 30, 2005)

Reaper of Souls said:
			
		

> so has anyone got all the characters yet?


I got all the characters as well. Play-asia can suck the black off of my balls, BASTARDS!! Sorry if that sounded a little overboard but they pissed me off beyond all levels of Pisstvity.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 30, 2005)

UzumakiHyuugaRendan said:
			
		

> I'm getting a Slim ps2 tommorrow cause my old one is crap
> I'm ordering Magic Switch Tools V2, Magic Swap 3.6, and a flip top
> Tools cover the sensors, swap and flip top let me play
> Right?


lol i think your ordering to much, you need ither a flip top and swap magic, or a swap tool and swap magic, you dont need the tool and flip top together


----------



## Kagi (Dec 30, 2005)

Yea, the first thing i did was try and get all the characters, it doesn't take that long. Hanabi requires a bit of time though, you have to find her a few times, but that still takes less than 20 min.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 30, 2005)

well iv been playin for like 4 hourz and i still havent unlocked anyone in rpg mode :'' ( i already did all story mode though


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 30, 2005)

CrAzY_AP said:
			
		

> lol i think your ordering to much, you need ither a flip top and swap magic, or a swap tool and swap magic, you dont need the tool and flip top together


Well I heard that the slim ps2 still thinks the top is open unless you cover the sensors


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 30, 2005)

yeah but that is why you buy the flip top


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 30, 2005)

hummm a few questionz..... when ever i do a jutsu this damn thing comes up showing what buttons i pressed, how do i make that go away???? also every time a do an ougi that transforms my charecter it like stops and has a picture of the change, can i get rid of that?????


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 30, 2005)

CrAzY_AP said:
			
		

> yeah but that is why you buy the flip top


Dude, it still says it's open even with a flip top


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 30, 2005)

Wait, does a Slimline already have a flip top? Or does it have a tray like the old one?


----------



## Sylvanelf (Dec 30, 2005)

CrAzY_AP said:
			
		

> hummm a few questionz..... when ever i do a jutsu this damn thing comes up showing what buttons i pressed, how do i make that go away???? also every time a do an ougi that transforms my charecter it like stops and has a picture of the change, can i get rid of that?????



Next time you're in the middle of a fight, press start, and then go to the fourth option from the left. Change it to "off" and the messages will go away.

As for the transformation screen, I don't think there's a way to get rid of that, unfortunately.

And half the people asking about flip tops and things need to go back and read the thread.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 30, 2005)

Wow, thanks for that heads up.....


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 30, 2005)

do you guys know what are the stats when you change the oujis?? you know that some of the oujji give more or less in to the stats right? ..i know that the one to the right in the middle is speed ---what are the others?

-?    -?

-?    - speed

-?     -?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 30, 2005)

UzumakiHyuugaRendan said:
			
		

> Wait, does a Slimline already have a flip top? Or does it have a tray like the old one?


all right im going to break it all down

 the slim ps2 already has a flip top disk drive, and you can not play imports with that b/c of the sensors, however you can ither buy a new flip top that doesnt alert the sensors when the drive is opened and you can play imports , or, you can buy the import tool which you just put on to the disk drive you already have  so there you go, the two import accessory options

oOo except if you want to buy a hole new cover that lookz sexy like i did you can play imports with


----------



## forbidder (Dec 30, 2005)

hmmmm i nid help in the rpg mode. i completed the story mode and i am now trying to complete the rpg mode. i have collected all the crystals and after i talk to the 5th hokage nothing seems to be progressing. can any1 help mi?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 30, 2005)

well the best adice i can give you is go  that is where i learned how to do most of my stuff......

but maily just run around, hit stuff talk to people and go to different places and fight people (to change location press triangle and then select the option at the very bottom and select an area)


----------



## Kaki (Dec 30, 2005)

I wish I could play my greatest friend and opponent.......but he's grounded....


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 30, 2005)

grounded..? how old is he lol? 13?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 30, 2005)

actually itz pretty easy to get grounded as long as your in highschool, maan i cant fuckin unlock the hokages, after i got konohamaru i went to where my guide said and no one was there :''' (


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 30, 2005)

damn, hey Ap do you know what to answer to the friends of kohonamaru?? its always different questions i think..how can we made it?..you made it?

oh and i talked to hanabi 2 times, one i gave her something..the other one we were in a flower shop..what do i have to do whit the 3rd time?

one more thing lol, i just gave something to tsunade and she want to fight whit someone..there the second thing that i aint able to do..do you what are the requirements to win the fight?? thx in advance.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 30, 2005)

hummm im not sure on the tsunade question..... keeep trying to give her stuff and then checking on the map if a new place comes up..... i really have no idea though

and for konohamaru go  and on that page there is a walkthrough on how to answer the questions and what to do with hanabi, mann im jelouse i havent seen her once!!! did you see her in the main town every time???


----------



## Kaki (Dec 30, 2005)

Yes, she is always in the main town.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 30, 2005)

is she in shopz, not just walkin in tha street?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 30, 2005)

She is first on top of the ramen shop then she was in the corner by the acadamy, but not in that courtyard....


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 30, 2005)

when she's there she's definitly one of the blue dots. So if she's there you'll see her don't worry hehe. Btw, i unlocked everyone except the hockages...Soon i'll have them all hehe.

edit: just found the answers for ebisu, now i can continue hehe. thx for the great link Ap.

edit2: Hey guys does anyone of you knows how to make the combos whit the blue writing when you go into your combo list???


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 30, 2005)

damnit.... i havent seen her anywhere that i remeber but i might have just talked to her without thinkin about it


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 30, 2005)

yeah Sasuto the link i gave you also has a walkthrough on the hokages


----------



## Kaki (Dec 30, 2005)

It takes time........a LOT of time..........


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 30, 2005)

yeah im starting to learn that........


----------



## Cell_Shaded (Dec 30, 2005)

Damn I can't get Konohamaru. I've conmpleted the RPG mode and straight after the credits went to the academy but Konohamaru's freinds arn't there. Where the hell are they? How do I get him. I've been readings the gamefaqs boards and this one but I just can't seem to get him. I've managed to get Hinabi however just this little buigger is keeping me from getting the last hokages.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 30, 2005)

Mahahah! I unlocked everyone awhile ago and have hella ougi for so many chars. Argh! but I need some help. Has anyone done all of the mission yet. For both c rank and d rank I have 1 mission that I can't do because I don't know what the hell it's asking me to do. Also- If anyone wants some easy mission, you can do for quick exprience and I mean quick as hell, do I think it's the first or second A rank mission. It's the one with Tsunade. She'll be in front of the door, you talk to her Sarutobi appears you fight him, just beat him and Bam. You don't even have to move from the spot, rofl. Always the one with kakashi, where you fight itachi is good also. 

AND KURENAI IS AMAING!!!!!!!

yondaime, speed is retardaly wicked and Nidaime Suiton Jutsu... if you use it properly and cheaply can take off almost half power.. ROFL!

Omg and and and and Drunk lee is hands down the best character in the entire game.

PPPS: Kurenai vs itachi on very hard, is Way to much fun. Itachi is fighting so cheap, he kawari away from my down down circle and then give mes the exploding kage bunshin.. but first throws one item, which I either kawari or get hit and then take a damn exploding bunshin.

--
Err and also about Hanabi is XOOORORRRR


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 30, 2005)

here is a  on how to take the quizes for konohamaru and the hokages, ummm keep trying to do stuff after the credits (b/c you still can) and then try and go back to the acadamy


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 30, 2005)

WHAT I really want is a fact with about 8 diffrent Kanji, that you can see beofre battle.  I wanna do the random generator and I can sometimes but others are impossible to figure out.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 30, 2005)

do anyone have all ougis if so I was wondering if the 4th has another ougi.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 30, 2005)

CrAzY_AP said:
			
		

> all right im going to break it all down
> 
> the slim ps2 already has a flip top disk drive, and you can not play imports with that b/c of the sensors, however you can ither buy a new flip top that doesnt alert the sensors when the drive is opened and you can play imports , or, you can buy the import tool which you just put on to the disk drive you already have  so there you go, the two import accessory options
> 
> oOo except if you want to buy a hole new cover that lookz sexy like i did you can play imports with


I get ya, I'm getting the tools and Magic Swap, I wanna keep the original flip top


----------



## Kaki (Dec 30, 2005)

Many charachters like the 4th only have ONE pice of an ougi.....


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 30, 2005)

mangekyousharigan81 said:
			
		

> do anyone have all ougis if so I was wondering if the 4th has another ougi.



I have two ougi's for him, but there the exact same one except the second gives him a bigger boost in speed. I noticed that alot of the ougi's are the exact same except they either require less or more of the chakra bar and or give greater stat boost after they have hit. In fact the only characters I've noticed that have the old nH2 Kabuto/ Shizune instant super where you just increase your stats so far is kurenai and nako. 

PS; I also noticed that to unlocked ougi's one thing is getting the chars to eat at the ramen place with you. The first time you get nothing, but the second time you always get a new ougi. I've done this for like 7 people already.

----

CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP!

Alot og my character have ougi that I can't equip because and have the little blue star thing over them. How do I get the items for those ougi's ? Gaara has the blue star thing on like 4 of his...


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 30, 2005)

Alright well I have unlocked and done everything in the game now. I'm highly happy with the entire thing and everything that it offers. Me and my friends are about ready to start a small little recording group but we won't be fully ready for that for a good while. I have a few new fight videos from all of last night to upload, but other then that if there is anything anyone needs to know just ask me for first hand knowledge.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 30, 2005)

^Wait, can you read japanese ? If, so I'll have to go check but I'm gonna have to ask you some mission questions. 

Also do you have everyone at level 50 ? Because I think you get some new ougi, has your level gets higher.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 30, 2005)

50 is the Level Cap for everyone and I have a basic knowledge of Japanese. I can read and translate Hiragana and Katakana into Romaji, but from there I more or less have to go off of basic knowledge to figure most things out. Naruto is just a little easier because I know all the Jutsu names, making things like equiping and all that simple.

As for questions, a majority of them due to pure lazyness I just went on gamefaqs and got them off the board but I remember how to answer just about all of them if you need a quick solution. I'm about to go play Kingdom Hearts 2 but I'll check back here every 10 minutes or so.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 30, 2005)

^Cool Thx. It's really frustrating playing a mission, going all over and still not being able to figure out what the hell your suppose to do. 

As for questions, I have none tonight, because I'm not playing Nh3- I've been kind of addicted to Katamri 2. The game is amazing.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 30, 2005)

well time for me to go and try to find hanabi a few more times......


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 30, 2005)

where can i do the missions??? ..sorry for the dumb question, its just that i'm stuck in the rpg at lvl 16 or something like that i made a LOT of date..i have some more jutsu but only stoled jutsus not new jutsus fro naruto i mean or another charatcer..and for the ouji's which character have more than 2 or 1?? ..i have a LOT for itachi and kisame.. and now there only one green dot left and its that damn brat of konohamaru near the ramen shop and hes asking something but i don't know what to do..

i repeat myself but where can i find the missions please ?

what are the stats when you can choose a ouji at the upper left?? its something like that

-? -?

-? -speed

-? -?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 30, 2005)

yeah.... i cant help you on the stats however i was stuck on that lil brats missions for awile as well, i went to other towns, did some mini games and talk to as many people as possable and i think even got a few fights and then after awile (im not sure what i did) but more lil shinny dots showed up, i picked em up and went back to trhe brat and he left me alone.....


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 30, 2005)

Can you play burned dvds with swap magic? Like the ones that aren't in dvd format, but have like files on them, not only like the 3 episodes on most dvds


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 30, 2005)

ummmm im not sure..... i know that the swapmagic allows you to play burned dvdz though, are you talking about like burning an anime to a disk usually you can only fit 4 episodes but when you do it on dvd in dvd format you can burn like 20 on a disk, are you askin if you can play the disk with like 20 epz?


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 30, 2005)

CrAzY_AP said:
			
		

> ummmm im not sure..... i know that the swapmagic allows you to play burned dvdz though, are you talking about like burning an anime to a disk usually you can only fit 4 episodes but when you do it on dvd in dvd format you can burn like 20 on a disk, are you askin if you can play the disk with like 20 epz?


Yeah
I can already play the ones that are regularly burned, but I want to play the ones that have more than like 3 episodes on them


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 30, 2005)

humm let me go try real quick, i dont think it will work


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 30, 2005)

I remember Masa said it could play divx I think, so it should work


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 30, 2005)

hahahahaha yes!!!! i now have every charecter!!! not to bad for only two dayz, and i didnt even start playin till about 9 last night!!! haha maan i feel good, now we might be talkin about two different thingz UHR..... i dontknow, let me go check to see if what i am talkin about workz : )


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 30, 2005)

Nice
What I'm talkin bout is I have a bunch of dvds burned with Nero (Data DVD option)


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 30, 2005)

humm im tryin to look at what format the disk im trying to play is, all i know is it is on a dvd disk and it is 25 episodes of naruto, and that didnt work


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 30, 2005)

Masamunenissay said:
			
		

> Yup Swap magic,but these days you can make an exploit on your memory card(free) to play copy/import games...hell i can play divx etc..on my ps2 using the m.card


well Masa said you could, I'll pm him


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 30, 2005)

yeah dont listen to me, like fo real i dont know what im talkin about : )


----------



## Kaki (Dec 31, 2005)

Yea....AP's on the holiday sticky icky........

What are you all's games clocking in at now..>..........


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 31, 2005)

ummm i think mine was 13 hourz...... not bad, im just suprised in myself for beating the rpg mode rather easily without translations..... now im leveling up and im gonna start on ninja missionz soon


----------



## Belbwadous (Dec 31, 2005)

can anyone makes some videos of this game?


----------



## Pep? Le Pew (Dec 31, 2005)

umm, hey, i heard that there's an OVA disc included...was it true?
What is it about anyway???KG??


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 31, 2005)

KG won't even be animated, everything about Yondaime is a complete mystery, including his voice


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Dec 31, 2005)

Cbot I already posted 3 videos earlier with more on the way when I get everything uploaded off my camera. But on the hours question, I total I have about 40+ hours.


----------



## Cell_Shaded (Dec 31, 2005)

Argh can you belive it for some reason I've lost my whole save. I have to start all over again. Well my bros doing it for me now, seems as though I cba to go through the whole thing again.


----------



## Belbwadous (Dec 31, 2005)

Can anyone make a video of Yondaime?Please?


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey shadeless do you know what are the stats in the uper right when you choose a ouji??

there placed like that

-? -?

-? -speed

-? -?

i only know that the one in the middle to the right is speed..but the others i have no clue.


----------



## Seany (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeyy just ordered this game, hope i can play.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 31, 2005)

Sasuto said:
			
		

> Hey shadeless do you know what are the stats in the uper right when you choose a ouji??
> 
> there placed like that
> 
> ...


lol someone needz to answer this.... itz like the 4th time it has been posted and i really want to know as well........


----------



## Criminal (Dec 31, 2005)

One of the stats is how much damage the ougi will do, thats all I know about that. I think its the first one but I don't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 31, 2005)

how many hours? HOW MANY HOURS??? COUNTLESS HOURS, COUNTLESS!!! I have no idea what the hell im rambling about i just wanted to ramble. Yeah but i've been playing this game like a madman. Its a damn shame when you say at least 20 times at work you just want to go home and play naruto, is that too much to ask. Oh yeah and the answer to that is apparently so.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Dec 31, 2005)

lol or you could look at the hourz you have when you save, lol


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Dec 31, 2005)

lmfao, oh yeah...oh yeah *looks in the sky*


----------



## Kaki (Jan 1, 2006)

wtf.....yea the mooon........

I have not played for a few days.....school work.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 1, 2006)

yw i havent played for like a day.,,,, i am doiungother thingz..... celabreatuinnnn hehehe good times!!!! this is lie another thread i am postin in... i think i should stop..... i might have celabreated to much......


----------



## Kaki (Jan 1, 2006)

Yea, well...how many fingers am I holding up? 

Some missions are tricky.......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 1, 2006)

dudde i habent even tried to the ninja messions yet, but im sure i will have trouble.... damn japanese


----------



## Kaki (Jan 1, 2006)

Well you always have to win, but sometimes you can let the time run out.....
and taking off your clothes helps.......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 1, 2006)

take ing off your clothes!>!>! what you be talkin about, lol


----------



## Indarapatra (Jan 1, 2006)

hey guys, i didn't want to create another thread coz i'm sure the people who'd know the answer are all here. haha! i need some help coz i'm stuck at the part where chouji and hinata are red dots on the map. hinata's hurt or something while chouji looks hungry. i've been trying to figure out what to do but it's a little hard when you can't understand japanese. hehe!


----------



## Kaki (Jan 1, 2006)

Go to the merchant man in the middle of town,, but everything.........go back to them.....


----------



## Indarapatra (Jan 1, 2006)

great! thanks! =)


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Jan 1, 2006)

where is that video with Sasuke vs. ukon?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 1, 2006)

Don't you have the game?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 1, 2006)

maaan i want shadless to come out with his "ultra" video


----------



## Kaki (Jan 1, 2006)

YEss yesss, he said he's working on it........

Pleas beat up on ITACHI OR KYUBI NARUTO!! Thanks.......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 1, 2006)

lol....... dude i love naruto in this game, i still havent come up with like a favorite that im going to master.......


----------



## Kaki (Jan 1, 2006)

Naruto is way upgraded.......easy to combo with....tansforms.....lots of ougis and justus...main charchter....


----------



## Sasuto (Jan 1, 2006)

lots of jutsus??? there's only 3 of him no?? ..i mean all the others are jutsus from other characters like the poison breath of Shizune..so it kinda suck.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 1, 2006)

no he gets many....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 1, 2006)

well itz about time naruto is good, i never liked him in the other games......


----------



## Kaki (Jan 1, 2006)

I did kinda just stay away from him....

Now, when will Shi shi rendan return.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 1, 2006)

which combo is that again????


----------



## Kaki (Jan 1, 2006)

well its like O a bunch or hold forward and a bunch of Os........
Easy.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 1, 2006)

o alright, maan i want to like write down all the jutsu'z or something so that i can like customizing my charecter without screwing em up


----------



## Kaki (Jan 1, 2006)

Yea, its hard to read the furigana....and the kanji and difficult/blurred........


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 1, 2006)

well i like how they set up the jutsu select in this game alot more than what they did in NTH2..... in NTH2 they just had a huge list of jutsuz...... then you would randomly put one on and never be able to fiv your charecter again, lol

at least now each charecter has their own list


----------



## Kaki (Jan 1, 2006)

Yea, and the powerup system is different...its automatic.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 1, 2006)

yes that is nice as well, lol i hate how henabi like falls on the ground after some comboz and brushes her pants off and shit.... so stupid


----------



## Sasuto (Jan 1, 2006)

IS there a faq of all the jutsus for the characters?? or do you guys know what jutsus does naruto have?? cuz i think i only have his shuriken bunshin , rasengan, and his first combo one you have at the begging of the game..and a lot of other jutsu like poison breathing, the jutsu of kiba that you spin in the air...


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 1, 2006)

how high of a lvl is your naruto??


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Jan 1, 2006)

damn!!! im tired of not being able to play this  game. I must get a job!!! Must get money! Must buy this game!!!!!


----------



## Kaki (Jan 1, 2006)

yea, did't you get anything for x-mas...I assume you are a 'cristian' that is not dirt poor....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 1, 2006)

lol, yes i feel the same way...... money wise, lol i have my game, but i really need to get a job but im not going to be able to during lacrosse season


----------



## Kaki (Jan 1, 2006)

BTW In effect, this thread has surpassed the GTN one.....


----------



## Sasuto (Jan 1, 2006)

CrAzY_AP said:
			
		

> how high of a lvl is your naruto??



i think 17 or 18 .. is there other ways to lvl up than the rpg mode???


----------



## Kaki (Jan 1, 2006)

Just RPG mode fights.....


----------



## Sasuto (Jan 1, 2006)

i have some problem whit the requirement to win for the fights..it just sucks when you always win but there's always 1 of the 3 things your not doing correctly..


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 1, 2006)

well you can go into this room where gai and scare face are standing and if you talk to gai he gives you a fight and you can level up doing those fights


----------



## Kaki (Jan 1, 2006)

That only lasts for 50 fights.....


----------



## Kaki (Jan 1, 2006)

That only lasts for 50 fights.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 1, 2006)

oOo damnit....... o well itz a nice way for me to lvl up since i dont wanna do ninja missions.......


----------



## Kaki (Jan 1, 2006)

yea, with RPG mode it gets you around lv...2-3--=0 ish.......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 1, 2006)

i am around lvl 20


----------



## Kaki (Jan 1, 2006)

Yea that sounds right.........I'm up to 4-0 ish........ you can just use the 4th to do the bottom A rank misson and there you go easy.......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 1, 2006)

yeah im going to start doing them tonight... well like right now as soon as i turn it on


----------



## Indarapatra (Jan 2, 2006)

hi, here's another one! =) konohamaru's a green dot beside the ichiraku ramen and i don't know what the hell he wants. do i just keep going around eating out with other people or am i really supposed to do something? also, i answered 10 straight answers of konohamaru's friends. what now? i'm so confused. i wish we had a chatroom.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 2, 2006)

if you got his friends questions right then you unlocked konohamaru, and to get ride of konohamaru go to the training area and there will be a shinny dot on the ground pick it up, and there are alot of otherz you need to find, find them all go back talk to this guy in a shop and talk to konohamaru...... this should do it... im not sure though, we might even be taking about a different mission........


----------



## Indarapatra (Jan 2, 2006)

yeah, i think it's the same mission. aww crap! i could only find the one in the training center. which shop are we talking about? how do i unlock more characters? the second option in main menu is the story mode right? will i get more from there? and how do i change which ougi i can use? i figured out the specials but ougi's giving me hard time.


----------



## Sasuto (Jan 2, 2006)

the special's are the ouji's ..you mean jutsu's i think..and it's the same way you change the special's except it's the two above.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 2, 2006)

first unlock most people through story mode and then to unlock the rest you do things in rpg mode...... go  to learn how to unlock people in rpg mode (once you get henabi you also get the 4th


----------



## Summoner (Jan 2, 2006)

Quick question, is this coming out on any other consoles, because I don't have a ps2.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 2, 2006)

this game is only for ps2, however there is also a game cube game if you have that system,


----------



## Kush P (Jan 2, 2006)

Yo are anybody experts in this game yet lol...im strugglin..
Nice new years eve by the way dude, I had a good time too...


----------



## Kaki (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm a veterned expert at playing.......


----------



## Kaki (Jan 2, 2006)

> Me and Jaime were playign all day today and decided to up 2 matches of ours. They were pretty exciting (the asuma vs kakashi series has alot of bounce teching and chain grabing+chain grab escapes, and lots of nice mist step evades) and the kidoumaru vs tayuya series is pretty funny at the end of the first match with complete and utter choas breaking out ^_^. Here's tha links, enjoy!
> 
> Asuma vs Kakashi match 1:
> Link removed
> ...



There are some exabition vids form rockman.......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 2, 2006)

yes i am also what i would call an expert..... but you know it might sound crazy but i havent played for two dayzz


----------



## Kaki (Jan 2, 2006)

Same here.....we experts are just too intnese.....

and my opponent is unavailable, and I'm loaded with school work.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 2, 2006)

im free from school work now but by wednesday i will be back to only getting on NF once a day and spending almost all my time with school and sportz....... itz gonna be sad


----------



## Sasuto (Jan 2, 2006)

?? why would it be sad to spend your time on sports?? ..damn, i'm always doing that whit my boxing and i love that cuz i really really like boxing..maybe you just don't like enough the sport your practicing? I understand for the school...yeah sad sad day when will be at school again..hey btw ..Ap are you a girl or a guy?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 2, 2006)

girl.......hahaha.......j/k his pic is in the FC .........


----------



## Kaki (Jan 2, 2006)

Here is rockman's frist new faq vid for NH3


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 2, 2006)

why would you even have to ask if im a guy or a girl!?!?!?! son of a bitch!!!!! lol thatz it im gonna put back my old fuckin sig.... this is getting out of hand, lol


----------



## Kaki (Jan 2, 2006)

That vid should provide some topic for discussion.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 2, 2006)

alright well im dlin it right now, is it the same vid you posted in the FC?????


----------



## Kaki (Jan 2, 2006)

Yea.......its everything you need to know...I laughed for joy at seeing more of that good stuff.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 2, 2006)

wait what does it do like walk you through missions or what??????


----------



## Kaki (Jan 2, 2006)

NO, throguht sweet game techs.......very educational........


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 2, 2006)

oOoo so it kinda teaches you some good wayz to kick some ass


----------



## Kaki (Jan 2, 2006)

Serious stuff.....its necissary if you want to win against a decent opponent...


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 2, 2006)

pimpin b/c i dont think im as good at this game then i was at NTH2


----------



## Kaki (Jan 2, 2006)

Same here, we still adjusting, recall when you first played NH2....after a few months you master it pretty much....or get realy good.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 2, 2006)

yeah, ok well i am off, buy buy..... time to get closer to mastering this game : )


----------



## Kaki (Jan 2, 2006)

Yea, I have not even played as half of the charachters yet....


----------



## Chiru (Jan 2, 2006)

How do I get Jiraiya's flaming rasengan? Where do I get that stupid fire book?! Help pwease.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 2, 2006)

Buy stuff from the scroll man....everything.............
Fin RPG mode
Fin Gai's dojo
Talk to Konahamaru chose top option you see a chart thing.....then you get items.....
Do a bunch of ninja missions.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 2, 2006)

oOo so can you make some of the damn ougiz that have the blue tags on them active by buying scrolls???


----------



## Kaki (Jan 2, 2006)

Yeaaa, they are not there a joke.......


----------



## TheoDerek (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm currently playing RPG mode and I am stuck .  I'm at a place where Gai and Iruka are in this room by themselves.  If I talk to Gai I just fight people, so far I have fought 25.  I don't know if this keeps going on or if it stops at some point.  If I talk to Iruka he asks me a series of questions, and sadly I cannot read Japanese so I cannot answer them.  Also Konohamaru is outside of the door.

If someone knows how to get past this part and feels like sharing it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 2, 2006)

the fights that gai gives you end at 50 and im not sure if they really have a purpose besides gaining experience....... and dont mind iruka...... what you need to do is look for more lil shinny dots all over the different town and then go talk to konohamaru...... i might have done something else beside that but im pretty sure that is how i got rid of him


----------



## Kaki (Jan 2, 2006)

You get items form gai and Konohamaru for the 50 fights...


----------



## Chiru (Jan 2, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Buy stuff from the scroll man....everything.............
> Fin RPG mode
> Fin Gai's dojo
> Talk to Konahamaru chose top option you see a chart thing.....then you get items.....
> Do a bunch of ninja missions.....



Thanks.  I did Gai's dojo, RPG mode, a bunch of misions... Konohamaru time!


----------



## Kaki (Jan 2, 2006)

Yesssss.....Check out the vid on the front page of the FC everyone.......


----------



## TheoDerek (Jan 2, 2006)

What is the requirement for beating Tenten at the hotsprings?  Its 3 of somthing.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 2, 2006)

hmmm, try kawarimis....


----------



## TheoDerek (Jan 2, 2006)

No, its not kawarimis, I've tried that.


----------



## TheoDerek (Jan 2, 2006)

Forget about my previous request.  I did it right on a fluke .


----------



## Kaki (Jan 3, 2006)

No need to DP man.......
Goodnight.......


----------



## Indarapatra (Jan 3, 2006)

hey guys, just wanted to celebrate my 100th post by saying i've completed all the characters yesterday! yay! thanks for all the help! =)


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Jan 3, 2006)

does anyone have any vids of Naruto fighting?


----------



## hurka (Jan 3, 2006)

would somone be so kind to scan and share the original cover of the game (+game disc if possible) PLZ.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 3, 2006)

i will try to get it on here as soon as possable hurka


----------



## hurka (Jan 3, 2006)

thank you!


----------



## TheoDerek (Jan 3, 2006)

How do you get those little blue stamps that are on some items (uchiha shirt, scrolls of various colors, books of various colors) in the ougi equip screen to go away?  I know the stamp signifies that I cannot use the move but I just don't know who to get them to go away.  I have purchased all of the scrolls/whatever they are from the shop in the front of town.  I thought that was how you got rid of the stamps but i guess not.

EDIT:  Also the guy at the scroll shop is still selling me somthing even now that I have purchased all off the scrolls.  What is he selling me?


----------



## Mibu Clan (Jan 3, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Here is rockman's frist new faq vid for NH3


Can you please upload it again on another place please?  

I ecxeded my DL limit from there...


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 3, 2006)

hurka said:
			
		

> thank you!


:''' ( it turns out my damn cord from my camra to my computer is broken...... so nvm...... try to find someone else to show you the official covers.....


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Jan 3, 2006)

LOL I got neg repped for asking a question


----------



## Sasuto (Jan 3, 2006)

loll who cares about neg reps or even good reps? it's a forum, it's not base on what good you are in true life


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 3, 2006)

Sasuto said:
			
		

> loll who cares about neg reps or even good reps? it's a forum, it's not base on what good you are in true life


lol yes!!! someone that finally feels the same way i do...... i mean do people really think i get sad when i get negg repped or somethin........ however it does piss me off when people like talk shit online..... i mean how tha fuck you gonna talk shit online that is the biggest pussy shit iv ever seen, im sure its some lil fuckin computer nerd, that thinks he is all hard talkin shit online...... fuckin come down to texas motha fucker get your ass fuckin shot and and beat tha fuck down........... sorry for the anger........ that was alittle hypacritical since i just talked shit online...... but o well : )


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 3, 2006)

CrAzY_AP said:
			
		

> lol yes!!! someone that finally feels the same way i do...... i mean do people really think i get sad when i get negg repped or somethin........ however it does piss me off when people like talk shit online..... i mean how tha fuck you gonna talk shit online that is the biggest pussy shit iv ever seen, im sure its some lil fuckin computer nerd, that thinks he is all hard talkin shit online...... fuckin come down to texas motha fucker get your ass fuckin shot and and beat tha fuck down........... sorry for the anger........ that was alittle hypacritical since i just talked shit online...... but o well : )



Hahaha, true true. Talking shit on the internet cause the nerd gets his ass beaten up when he talks shit in the streets. If you're a man say the same shit in somebody's face. 
Anyway glad to see that people are still playing this game. I unlocked everything a long time ago and I'm still having fun doing versus matches against my friends.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 3, 2006)

dude Haohmaru go to the FC of this game in my sig and then Down load the instructional video!!!! it teaches you some crazy shit


----------



## Sasuto (Jan 3, 2006)

Ap , the way your saying that people that talk shit on internet are automaticaly nerds ain't really true lol, i mean i lost my temper wometimes when i'm on internet and sometimes i actually insult people ( habitually only the one that piss me off lol ) and i'm pretty sur i ain't a nerd. I'ts pretty much cuz i have a bad temper and i'm quite violent sometimes. ( that's why i practice boxe..its pretty good for the stress lol)

but yeah even though someone who get insult dosent care cuz it's internet, it feels good sometime 

btw the video that teach you how to be good dosent work


----------



## TheoDerek (Jan 3, 2006)

Sasuke3759 said:
			
		

> How do you get those little blue stamps that are on some items (uchiha shirt, scrolls of various colors, books of various colors) in the ougi equip screen to go away?  I know the stamp signifies that I cannot use the move but I just don't know who to get them to go away.  I have purchased all of the scrolls/whatever they are from the shop in the front of town.  I thought that was how you got rid of the stamps but i guess not.
> 
> EDIT:  Also the guy at the scroll shop is still selling me somthing even now that I have purchased all off the scrolls.  What is he selling me?


Could someone help me with this?  I don't mean to be bothersome but I really want to know.


----------



## Sasuto (Jan 3, 2006)

sorry sasuke i can't help you for that.

Ap nevermind for the link that dosent work, it works now.


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Jan 3, 2006)

*sigh* beef over the interweb, isnt it grand. People be E-stalking you and sending virtual threats. I love it...YEAH RIGHT!! I used to get upset and tell ppl i'd beat the shit out of you(I am a geek but not a nerd btw) when they talked shit to me online. Then i realized those losers have nothing better to do with their lives and i would not give them the satisfaction of seeing me pissed off. I just started ignoring them and it feels great...sorta like Naruto in the ramen comercial amv.


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Jan 3, 2006)

If you have purchased all of the scrolls in the shop then the guy should say something(that i dont understand), then a screen should pop up where you see 1 scroll x 100 i believe. He is converting your left over scrolls into cash because you have bought everything you can from him.

damn sorry for the dp guys i didnt realize i had replied that quick and by the time i finished my orginal post ppl had beat me to the punch.


----------



## Sasuto (Jan 3, 2006)

lol yeah saying to people that your gonna beat them on internet is really lame  unless you know him..or he's in the same town as you so it will be quick to go make you words come true


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Jan 3, 2006)

Has anybody leveled every character up to level 50 yet and unlocked EVERYTHING?


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Jan 4, 2006)

man i need some more people to play againts cause all the people that live by me and play it are just to easy. i always beat them and still have like full hp. damn i wish some one near me was very good.


----------



## Sasuto (Jan 4, 2006)

damn we need a faq of all the jutsus!! ..i didn't find ONE!!! except for the shuriken bunshin of naruto, all the others that i unlocked are some other's jutsu's that you can put on random characters like the breath poison, the dragon water of zabusa..etc etc..i wanna find other REAL jutsu's for naruto or sasuke or all the other characters..i know that i need to lvl up my characters but men i can't do the mission's cuz i dont understand and the other solution is 50 fights in the gai dojo but that dosent give much lvl.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 4, 2006)

> Anyway glad to see that people are still playing this game.


 What, we still have another year of it....it would be strange for pepole to be playing NH2 still....well it has its bennifits.....but whatever

Is the Tutorial vid not working?


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Jan 4, 2006)

ok need help. when you goto the customization screen. and u select your character. and then you get to choose to goto their regular jutsu's or their supers. when you goto the supers page and you can change those items that are in the box. what do they all do. and how can i change my super because when i try to it just goes back to the one i was using before.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 4, 2006)

Remember X is Triangle and O is X


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Jan 4, 2006)

when you customize your character and you goto the super customization page what does the top options do where it's 3 choices?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 4, 2006)

I have not played around with that.....just custimize before battel........

Oh! Thats problaly mashing comand, or joystick ougi.......


----------



## Kaki (Jan 4, 2006)

Here is a little and very new forum for NH3, you can talk with Rock man there....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 4, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Here is a little and very new forum for NH3, you can talk with Rock man there....


oOo nicee, i wanna go talk to him, lol...... dude i still cant do the kunai cancle by doing the dash without the actual dash forward...... i dont know why....... i love the square cancle for combos though......


----------



## Kaki (Jan 4, 2006)

well then, maybe he can help you out.......
I won't be able to play for a good while I belive.....

Resgistration there is real easy...not even e mail confirm.......


----------



## Kaki (Jan 4, 2006)

well then, maybe he can help you out.......
I won't be able to play for a good while I belive.....

Resgistration there is real easy...not even e mail confirm.......


----------



## tigerwoo (Jan 4, 2006)

sometimes when i play this game i find my eyes glaze over with ferocity and my hands tighten up into great fists of classic integrity.  

that's right.  it's that good.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 4, 2006)

> classic integrity.


 wow, quite the battle fury...


----------



## tigerwoo (Jan 4, 2006)

yehman, my battle cry is "suffer my great fiery fists of classic integrity!"
the ladies love it!


----------



## Kaki (Jan 4, 2006)

My NH3 motto Is:  "Extreme Ninjutsu!! Violently crush your already helpless enemy all at once!"


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Jan 5, 2006)

lmao, you guys have mottos? Damn it all...I just find myself screaming "got damn it, why wont you just die fucker"...Yup that sounds like me. Either that or Im just screaming out "Got yo ass"...lmao man i suck


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 5, 2006)

CrAzY_AP said:
			
		

> dude Haohmaru go to the FC of this game in my sig and then Down load the instructional video!!!! it teaches you some crazy shit



I know most of the shit you can do. I know the button locks and kunai cancels and that kind of stuff. Button lock is crazy man. So easy to do and takes of much damage.


----------



## Sasuto (Jan 5, 2006)

My motto pretty much is...''eat this you bitch'' or ''stop blocking yoooooooou @#$%&W# assholeeeeeeee''  ..

yeah..no originality 

lol ma neg rep have become bigger .. poor me, people of forums don't like me  ..i should really go think about what i did to make you guys mad at me, i'm so lonely  ....or not.


----------



## TheoDerek (Jan 5, 2006)

I came across somthing sort of weird.  Gai's dojo is the thing where you fight the 50 people in a row right?  Well I did that, and now I can pick which character I can fight and I can fight them any time.  Well I can't read Japanese so I went through and matched up the symbols to find out what characters where which (I used my Gekitou Ninja Taisen book because it has the names in there) and then I fought the ones that I didn't know.  And I found out that there is no Yondaime/Yellow Flash.  Has anyone else seen this?  If you have how do you make it so you can pick to fight Yondi?

EDIT:  Also if anyone else wanted to know, here is the list I came up with.  

I'll try to explain it so its not that confusing.  I'll use team 7 as an example.  Say you want to fight Naruto talk to Gai, pick option 1, then option 1, then option one.  Then there will be three options.  The first is Naruto, The second being Sasuke and the third of course is Sakura.

1	1	1     
Naruto
Sasuke
Sakura


*Spoiler*: __ 




1	1	1     
Naruto
Sasuke
Sakura

1	1	2     
Neji
Lee
Tenten

1	1	3     
Shikamaru
Ino
Chouji

1	1	4     
Kiba
Shino
Hinata

1	2	1     
Kakashi
Gai
Asuma
Kurenai

1	2	2     
Tsunade
Jiraiya
Anko
Shizune

1	2	3    
Shodai 
Nidaime
Sandaime

1	2	4     
Konohamaru
Hanabi
Anbu Kakashi
Maito Naruto

2      
Gaara
Kankuro
Temari

3	1      
Orochimaru
Kabuto
Kimimaro

3	2      
Sakon/Ukon
Tayuya
Kidomaru
Jirobu

3	3      
Itachi
Kisame

3	4      
Zabuza 
Haku


----------



## K'Dash (Jan 5, 2006)

Well, I played it for the first time yesterday and some today.

This is the first game in the series that I've played, and to me its not so good as the gamecube ones.

But I'm ordering it soon anyway, when I get my own copy I'll probably appreciate it more after learning the game.

In the meantime, is it possible to teleport away from an opponents combo in the middle of it? Im getting my ass beat really fast cause of this 

and is it possible to break guards with any character? Specifically Neji, Kisame, Sakon and Haku.


----------



## TheoDerek (Jan 5, 2006)

Tone said:
			
		

> Well, I played it for the first time yesterday and some today.
> 
> This is the first game in the series that I've played, and to me its not so good as the gamecube ones.
> 
> ...


If you hit guard (L2, R2) at the time of an attack you can kawarimi out of it.  I just mash the L2 and R2 buttons when I get attacked and I am usually out of the combo by the 1st or 2nd hit.  

And it is possible to break guards, I think all you have to do is hold down and do your combo, but don't hold me to that .

I hope you start to like this game a little more.  IMO NH3 is the best Naruto game ever made.  GNT4 was a flop IMO, it had so much potential but it dropped the ball LOL.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 5, 2006)

Haohmaru said:
			
		

> I know most of the shit you can do. I know the button locks and kunai cancels and that kind of stuff. Button lock is crazy man. So easy to do and takes of much damage.


Just watch the vid man...


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Jan 5, 2006)

not sure if this has been posted yet but here is a player directory of nh3 players so if your looking for some one to play then just sign it.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh yea I think I signed that.....I'm in MD btw.......


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Jan 6, 2006)

Damn I just watched the nh 101 video that shit is crazy. Strangely though im now in the mood for pizza. hmmm


----------



## Kaki (Jan 6, 2006)

Yup, must be the song..... but that should be required veiwing....it realy is necissary stuff....


----------



## MS81 (Jan 6, 2006)

did anyone complete everything.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 6, 2006)

Some did, I'm sure.....I still need to do a few missions.....get some money and level up my charachters about 14 lvs. ....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 6, 2006)

lol i have only one one freakin kunai cancle :'' ( wait a minute!!!!!! omg!!!!!! can you only do it when someone throwz kunaiz at you?????? that would make sence to why i couldnt do it when no one was throwin anything at me.....


----------



## Kaki (Jan 6, 2006)

No, but I'm going to play a bit for the first time this week.....I'll let you know how my expirenece goes.....see if I can offer some pointers...


----------



## Mibu Clan (Jan 6, 2006)

does anyone have an Itachi video!?

Im dying to see Itachi fight... I beg of you have mercy... Also Oro...

If you dont thats ok.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 6, 2006)

maaan this thread has blown up without me postin in here, i want to answer some question :'' ( even though im not all that great at doing that since i dont alwayz know how tha hell i did some of the rpg shit..... it just happenes i ran all over and talked and killed people and picked up/ bought items.....


----------



## Kaki (Jan 7, 2006)

Here is an Itachi vid for the guy who wnated one.......


----------



## Sasuto (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey guys there's a mission faq on gamefaqs if you didn't know 

hope there's gonna have a jutsu faq in not long...damn it sucks, im haste to see other jutsus for my characters!!! what do you guys have for jutsus?? do you have any others for nartuo?? i mean real jutsus for naruto not those Stoling jutsus..Kakihara?? AP?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 7, 2006)

i was trying to find out the other day but i was desracted..... let me go play right now and see if i got any, to what i know all i have is rasengan, his nice lil combo and then his lil shadow clone out of the shurikin (sorry for bad spelling) but i am only lvl 24 or somethin, let me go see right now if i have any more.....


----------



## Kaki (Jan 7, 2006)

Yeaaa boooooy, I got your jutsu..... well, I don't know exataly how many.....I'll post later.....

for other info check out the forum on the front page of the FC.....regiserting is easy........no need for e mail even.......


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jan 8, 2006)

If anyone wanted the OVA that came with it, I uploaded it
 Cosplay!
Just so you know, it's a RAW (duh, but ppl sometimes think it's not)

Also, I thought it was bad.

Now to get back to watching....something......yeah *coughprincess69cough*


----------



## Kaki (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks for uploading that........rockman put up an amazing spiderman vid on his site.......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 8, 2006)

oOo thankz for the upload, because i tried to watch it last night and sadly my boot disk does not play that dvd :'' (

what do you mean by a spiderman video, like a video of that sound four guy?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 8, 2006)

yea...I'll link to it in the FC later.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 8, 2006)

ok..... cool


----------



## Splyte (Jan 8, 2006)

Sasuto said:
			
		

> Hey guys there's a mission faq on gamefaqs if you didn't know
> 
> hope there's gonna have a jutsu faq in not long...damn it sucks, im haste to see other jutsus for my characters!!! what do you guys have for jutsus?? do you have any others for nartuo?? i mean real jutsus for naruto not those Stoling jutsus..Kakihara?? AP?


if you mean jutsus that are real for naruto then 3. you cant unlock any new jutsus for characters besides the ones that are other peoples.


also to change the BG you need a DVD burner right?


----------



## Sasuto (Jan 8, 2006)

damn you lol thanks for the info even if it's sad info


----------



## Kaki (Jan 8, 2006)

Acctualy naruto has quite a few jutsus to select from....


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Jan 8, 2006)

Naruto has more than than any other character right? I wish Kurenai and Yondaime had more.


----------



## Ziko (Jan 8, 2006)

Has someone got a BIG picture of the boxart?


----------



## wr3ckless (Jan 8, 2006)

are you able to unlock new jutsus? if so in which mode? guess i didnt see it while goin through the F.A.Q.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 8, 2006)

yes you are able to unlock new jutsuz, in rpg mode...... i wish i could tell you exactly how..... but just keep on talking to people and fighting them and also a good way to unlock either jutsus or ougis is by the "dates" you go on with people in rpg mode........ simply talk to people you see and then in red they will tell you a place to meet them, you go there have a meal and bam you get a jutsu or ougi (not sure which)


----------



## Kaki (Jan 8, 2006)

Yea, just thouroughly play the RPG mode.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 8, 2006)

lol i guess i could have just said that : )


----------



## Kaki (Jan 8, 2006)

Yea....well.....keep kicking ass I won't play till the weekend....but I may be on here a bit.....


----------



## CarolinaB (Jan 9, 2006)

I have a problem! I still have 4 itmes in the RPG mode and I have talked with all the chracters and nobody wants to go out with me anymore they are the first in the list, I dunno what to dooooo! I little help please?

BTW: last night I played with Ino agaist my brother, and I must say, she's not that sucky, I mean, I kicked his ass preatty bad!!


----------



## Kaki (Jan 9, 2006)

Well, look around the map.....

Who was your brother......yea ino is prety good...they should have given her bycicle kick to sasuke though.....


----------



## CarolinaB (Jan 9, 2006)

I travel back and fort and NOTHING!!!

My brother was Sakon/Ukon, then Gaara and Tayuya, naturally I played with other characters in between, so he couldn't get her fighting style, it was soooo fun!!

Edit: I not use Sasuke that much, so I dunno, I just try him time to time, but his fighting style is not a good combo with my playing style, DANM YOU SASUKE!!


----------



## wr3ckless (Jan 9, 2006)

hey do doing the missions, you know the A B D, ones get you anything?


----------



## wr3ckless (Jan 9, 2006)

oh yeah and is like each new date with a person a new jutsu and where are the ougi's obtained again? thanx for all you guys help.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 9, 2006)

Missions only give Exp. and $$$

Buy all the scrolls, and level up....


----------



## Matti (Jan 9, 2006)

i love this game, kimimaro is so awesome.
But i still havent gotten all of the Hokages... doesnt seem to work to get the answeres right


----------



## Kaki (Jan 9, 2006)

It worked fine for me.....find the right answer set and follow the directions they give you....


----------



## Splyte (Jan 9, 2006)

im pretty sure the guy who was asking about naruto's jutsus meant (unique jutsus not ones that are other peoples)

also could someone please tell me if you need a dvd burner to change the bg music.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 9, 2006)

Yea, you need a DVD burner and a computer.......


----------



## Feathers! (Jan 9, 2006)

The best character is Kimimaro or the 2nd Hokage... their moves make the game fun.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 9, 2006)

The first has a major cinimatic in his ougi.......

Miato Naruto and konahamaru add to the 'fun' factor.......in that wacky sense of the word....


----------



## JonnyCake (Jan 10, 2006)

Naruto has to be the cheapest character in this one. Followed by "Konoha's Yellow Flash" but still it's a lot of fun playing. A good improvement on the 2nd version. Can't wait for the 4th version hopefully comming out on the PS3.


----------



## I live under a rock (Jan 10, 2006)

Naruto? Cheapest? Well, IMO, I think Kimimaro is cheaper for if he gets you cornered...


----------



## Lord James (Jan 10, 2006)

I live under a rock said:
			
		

> Naruto? Cheapest? Well, IMO, I think Kimimaro is cheaper for if he gets you cornered...


What? Can he rape us if we get cornered? 


Suiken Rock Lee rules!!! I love his O, O, O, -> + O combo!!


----------



## Kaki (Jan 10, 2006)

I like the new camera angles they used in the Jutsus....especialy lees, and his drunk ones.....


----------



## Twilight King (Jan 10, 2006)

honestly the 4th hokage isnt cheap, fast, but not cheap. cheap is still itachi, however the new face of ultimate cheap has got to be CS2 kidomaru, WTF thats just not fun. 

on another note,shodai is extremely hard to land with his stupid ougi, atleast in a practical battle, the only time i ever got my friend using his ougi was when i knocked him off of the stage and he was respawning and i happened to use his ougi before he could land. 

in my opinion the shodai's ougi is probably the coolest (and longest) ougi in the game it certainly gives you an idea why konoha is both the leaf village and yet the fire country all at once.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 10, 2006)

Well, I'd say the 4th is pretty cheep, as speed =death....

And Beware of GAI That bastard is a killer, but now that I think of it he is a bit more tamed in this version, due to the mechanic of greater chakara conservation, his dynamic entry requires more chakara and charges more slowly......


----------



## I live under a rock (Jan 11, 2006)

King James said:
			
		

> What? Can he rape us if we get cornered?
> 
> 
> Suiken Rock Lee rules!!! I love his O, O, O, -> + O combo!!




Especially if you're using a slow character like Shodai. I had no chakra and watched as my life bar depleted. Stupid A-rank Mission. I admit I underestimated Kimi in this one.


----------



## Lord James (Jan 11, 2006)

Same here. I underestimated Kimimaro lvl 2. His combos are damn powerful, especially when he uses the pointy-bone flower thingie (if I'm not mistaken )

Even if he's in normal form, it's still hard for Suiken Rock Lee to beat him. I've tried defeating him 3 times, and lost all 3 (too lazy to get revenge)


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Jan 11, 2006)

Can't wait when they release one next year with Sasori,Deidara,...^^


----------



## Mibu Clan (Jan 11, 2006)

Are the NH series getting less bloddy!?

I mean after I watched the Itachi vid I saw that in Tsukoyomi they don't show the stabbing, but in NH 2 they do...

And there is the whole Orochimaru and the difference between NH 1 and 2...

So its getting less violent!?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 11, 2006)

Hmmm, it just may be, I don't know if this is intentional thoguh....


----------



## Sasuto (Jan 11, 2006)

They wanna target more the younger generation too..so yeah it's intentionnal imo.

Just hope that the next game cuz there were some complaints that the blood will comeback ..cuz being bombed whit deidera and not having blood is pretty much stupid hehe.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 11, 2006)

Well, I'd think more about Kakashi's warping or bringing back the old blood...


----------



## Freakness (Jan 11, 2006)

Damn, can't wait to get it .
It should be at my home within few days .
Errr .. so you all say it's a good game, ah ?xD


----------



## Kaki (Jan 11, 2006)

Yea, its the best!! You should love it....


----------



## Kaki (Jan 11, 2006)

The stamina ranking. Researched by Naruto punching O, Number of punches is in the bracket. S=form two.
*ＳＳＳ *(７６)　 *Jiraiya  *Naruto(Ｓ) Gaara(Ｓ)  Jiroubo(Ｓ)
*ＳＳ* (７２)　 Lee(Ｓ)
*Ｓ*(６８) 　Haku Lee Sasuke(Ｓ) Chouji(Ｓ) Sakon(Ｓ) Kidomaru(Ｓ) Kimimaro(Ｓ)
*Ａ*(６４) 　Jiroubo Orochimaru Chouji Kankurou
*Ｂ*(６１)　 Sasuke Kakashi Kidomaru Itachi, Shodai hokage Shikamaru Shino Tsunade Ino
*Ｃ*(５８) 　Asuma Kimimaro Tayuya Kabuto Sandaime Tenten Kiba  Kurenai Anko
Shizune Anbu kakashi
*Ｄ*(５６) 　Naruto Gai Sakon Zabusa,Kisame,Maito Naruto,4th hokage,Sakura Neji Temari
*Ｅ*(５３)　 Hanabi Hinata Konohamaru Tayuya(Ｓ)


----------



## splendedwarrior (Jan 12, 2006)

I have a question. I found an Action Replay in my towns video game shop/repair center. Can it be used to play imported/burned games along with a slide card?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 12, 2006)

hmmm, if it contains the right program....


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jan 12, 2006)

King James said:
			
		

> Same here. I underestimated Kimimaro lvl 2. His combos are damn powerful, especially when he uses the pointy-bone flower thingie (if I'm not mistaken )
> 
> Even if he's in normal form, it's still hard for Suiken Rock Lee to beat him. I've tried defeating him 3 times, and lost all 3 (too lazy to get revenge)


Well, of course.  He's the Itachi of this game, right there with real Itachi and Yondaime Itachi.

Also, I never have Kimimaro transform, since I can combo on the enemy much easier in my first form.  Plus, his Karamatsu no Mai is really good for people who either Kawarimi or teleport behind you too much, since it is a 360-degree move.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 12, 2006)

yea, watch out for those 360 moves....


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jan 12, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> yea, watch out for those 360 moves....


Not all of them.  In NH2, with the right timing you could get _inside_ of Neji's Kaiten.  Can you do that in this one too?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 12, 2006)

hmmm, i don't think so...


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jan 12, 2006)

Well, I know it wont work for Kimimaro's move, since his goes through several hits b4 it stops.

Anyway, what ougi do you like to use as Naruto?  I use either the Uzumaki Naruto: Ninja Chronicles (Ninpochou - The 2000 hit rendan), or Konbi Henge (the Kyuubi tranformation and slash - just cuz its awesome)


----------



## Kaki (Jan 12, 2006)

Well, kimi would leave himself very vaunerable during that attack sting then.....


----------



## hurka (Jan 13, 2006)

hurka said:
			
		

> would somone be so kind to scan and share the original cover of the game (+game disc if possible) PLZ.



I'm still looking for it...


----------



## TagZ (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi all I haven't posted in while so i just wanted to say the game is excellent, my favourite game ever. I also wanted ask why someone gave me a negative comment on page 82, Im not trying to start anything I just want to understand why.


----------



## OnimenoGaara (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey everyone, I was wondering if anyone knows if you can use everyone elses jutsus (NH2) as well as the ones you earn for each character.  And If so can these all be gained in RPG mode?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 13, 2006)

Yes, there are some shared Jutsu I belive...but at the moment most only have poison breath....

RPG mode ulocks everything.......


----------



## Byakuy? Kuchiki (Jan 13, 2006)

I don't know about(NH2) jutsus being in NH3, but you could earn them in RPG mode. And yes, you could change your jutsus, along with your ougis in RPG and VS mode.  But this time around your only limited to 1 ougi.  Then again, the combo system makes up for it.


----------



## OnimenoGaara (Jan 13, 2006)

I finally got the game yesterday, and it is indeed incredible.  A whole different set up than the first two.  The visuals are insane, and some of those cutscenes....man... I've already beat story mode but I haven't touched RPG yet.  Do you have to do things in a certain order or you'll miss something?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 13, 2006)

No, I belive order is insignificant........indeed

And YESSS, the graphics are undeniably great.......
I'm going to get to play a bit this weekend.....


----------



## OnimenoGaara (Jan 13, 2006)

You guys are seriously the best


----------



## OnimenoGaara (Jan 13, 2006)

Is there an RPG walkthrough that anyone knows of to be complete?  I've read through pretty much all this forum today and yesterday (I'm at work, what else am I supposed to do?), and I have been all over the internet, but I cannot seem to find a complete one.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 13, 2006)

> You guys are seriously the best


 Its true....

Well, just go around talk to pepole...buy whatever you can.....pick up the sparkly dots........


----------



## OnimenoGaara (Jan 13, 2006)

So much for modesty huh?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 13, 2006)

yea, what can I say?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 13, 2006)

o my damn im gonna go crazy if i dont get to play this weekend!!!! i think i will get to tomorrow......


----------



## icoselitham (Jan 13, 2006)

{SIG}
It looks crazy.  How exactly does the gameplay work?  Because I see a lot of RPG style walking around and arcade stlye fighting.


----------



## I live under a rock (Jan 13, 2006)

RPG Mode walking - uh, RPG Mode. You get to talk to people, play minigames, and buy stuff. 
Arcade-style fighting - Almost everywhere else.


----------



## icoselitham (Jan 14, 2006)

How is it different from the gamecube games then?  Because I've seen some clips of the Gamecube and the combos and moves are different, and your can control your summoned beast.


----------



## Criminal (Jan 14, 2006)

gamecube is just fighting, more of a tekken or virtual fighter type thing. NH is kinda like smash brothers or powerstone......you can throw stuff and go on different platforms in the beackground/foreground.....you can also knock you opponent off of the stage. NH is more like the manga/anime with over the top jutsu moves and what not.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 14, 2006)

yea, go with NH it's THE Naruto game........


----------



## icoselitham (Jan 14, 2006)

Ok.  Because I was thinking about buying a GameCube to play Naruto: Clash of Ninjas, but I NH looks better.  I was watching video clips of both games yesterday and NH made the moves look more dramatic.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 14, 2006)

NH is waay better, and GTN is not woth buying a GAme cube.....


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jan 14, 2006)

People are always putting down NH cuz they say it's nothing but fanservice, but as my friend says, "Cuz we all know that fanservice is never wanted within an anime game!"

Also, the people at the GNT boards at GameFAQs (im known as Santoryuu there) seem to hate the NH people, and they always accuse us of hating GNT.  Unlike them, we dun hate the other series of games....we simply like the NH games more.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 14, 2006)

Honesty, we know which is the supirior game, graphics, fun easy to pick up and DEEP gameplay, and some unique features.......thats what makes it great!


----------



## OnimenoGaara (Jan 14, 2006)

Hey does anybody have the test answers for ebisu's test?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 14, 2006)

yea, they are on game FAQs, but I can just type some stuff for you if you like: 1,2,3,2,1,2,3,2,1,1


----------



## OnimenoGaara (Jan 14, 2006)

I do not resent when I said You guys were the shiznit..... I just need hanabi... and I have everyone... including the fourth i believe....


----------



## Kaki (Jan 14, 2006)

He comes with hanabi.....just look in the main town and on rooftops.......


----------



## OnimenoGaara (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm having a problem with konohamaru, He's standing outside the ramen shop and asking me (i think) to go somewhere...or get something....I can't quite understand


----------



## Kaki (Jan 14, 2006)

Go to the merchant that stands near there and buy everything he has.....


----------



## OnimenoGaara (Jan 14, 2006)

i bought it all already, and still nothing.... what about the scroll guy?


----------



## icoselitham (Jan 14, 2006)

Whats up with that thing in the game where you have to play a certain button faster than your opponent.  Because that looks annoying.  Im a really slow button presser.


----------



## OnimenoGaara (Jan 14, 2006)

it just makes the game a little more fair.... as for your slow button pressing, you'll get quicker


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 14, 2006)

OnimenoGaara said:
			
		

> i bought it all already, and still nothing.... what about the scroll guy?


go to the training area and see if you can find a nice shinny thing on the ground..... and look for another one in konoha and then try to talk to hm again..... if that doesnt work im not sure what to do.......


----------



## Kaki (Jan 14, 2006)

I guess you could masterbate or take your mind off it then come back and win win win!!


----------



## OnimenoGaara (Jan 14, 2006)

tried that already.... still a no go... maybe he just wants the crimson four leaf clover...


----------



## Kaki (Jan 14, 2006)

Of course.....well, have you done story mode.?


----------



## icoselitham (Jan 14, 2006)

Ok.  I have my mind set.  Im gonna get NH.  I still have a few questions though.  How many characters can you play as (in Narultimate Hero 1)?  Is the fighting arena a huge open space unlike GTN?  How long is the game?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 15, 2006)

why are you buying NTH1??????????? why not 3?????


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jan 15, 2006)

Probably cuz NH1 is coming soon in english.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 15, 2006)

o yeah..... well screw that shit : )

import NTH3!!!! NTH was cool........ until i played NTH2 and then same went for NTH2 when i played NTH3


----------



## Kaki (Jan 15, 2006)

Well they say there will be 14 chrachters but there were originaly 12, GTN starts with more but with NH2 and up NH accelerated to outstride it.......

The stages are quite large, but you always see everything in one screen.. its two layer 2d........


----------



## OnimenoGaara (Jan 15, 2006)

Ok, I've got everyone, and I've got a couple of jutsus that can be enterchanged, What I dont know is how to level up the characters (aside from going to Gai, but that's only good for 50 fights) Anyone else have any idea how to level up the characters and get more jutsus?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 15, 2006)

yes press triangle and then go to the third option down and then do those fights and you can lvl up with those......

now i actually have a question..... i am doing this thing in rpg mode where i talked to jiraiya and tsunade at the training grounds, then i talked to tsunade in her office and then i talked to shizune and then genma and scar face and then finally back to shizune and now she has me chasing some fuckin dot that is moving everywhere and i cant catch it....... what is the dot?????? and how do i catch it????


----------



## I live under a rock (Jan 15, 2006)

press R1 and aim up. It's the bird. Shoot it and pick up the thing it drops.


----------



## Dommy (Jan 15, 2006)

I will try the Naruto for PS2.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 15, 2006)

I live under a rock said:
			
		

> press R1 and aim up. It's the bird. Shoot it and pick up the thing it drops.


thankz!!!! i havent done it yet but hopefully it will work : )


----------



## icoselitham (Jan 16, 2006)

Ummm... Can Sarutobi spit out the huge mud wall and can Lee get drunk in the game?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 16, 2006)

icoselitham said:
			
		

> Ummm... Can Sarutobi spit out the huge mud wall and can Lee get drunk in the game?


yesss they both do both of those things!!!!!


----------



## icoselitham (Jan 16, 2006)

Cooooolllllll!!!!!!!!!   But I decieded to get both the NH series and NGNT series when they both come out in english.  NH gameplay looks like super smash bros on the video clips.  It looks fun but NH3 looks the best.  Im also getting NGNT because I want good ol'fashion arcade fighting.  Im just gonna wait for the revolution to come out before I get NGNT so Im probably gonna skip the first game.  NH3 still rules out of all the Naruto games though(I CAN SUMMON GAMABUNTA!!!!!).  Naruto: Uzumaki Niden looks like a bunch of bullshit( giant praying mantis?), so Im still deciding if Im gonna get that.  But I still have a few questions.  How many characters are there in NH3 and are Shodaime and Nidaime hokage seperate characters from Oro's Edo Tensei justu?


----------



## I live under a rock (Jan 16, 2006)

I think there are 42 characters, and Shodai and Nidaime are separate from Oro's jutsu.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 16, 2006)

Thasts right.....they are not an after effect either.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 16, 2006)

nope they are strait up playable charecterz....... maan i still dont know who is my favorite charecter........ azuma is right now but im scared he might be known as cheap...... and there are just so many charecters to choose from......


----------



## Kaki (Jan 16, 2006)

The following charachters should ONLY Be used by Player 2, they are "P2" charachters becose of a glich that prevents Player two from kawarimiing their throws. This means it is not fair to have any of these charachters face any of the the others on the list. You have to flip a coin or something to see who gets their choice in a serious game. Here:
Sasuke (Air Grab) and Sasuke Curse Seal 2 (Ground Grab)
Nidaime (Air Grab)
Itachi (Air Grab)
Jiroubu and Curse Seal 2 Jiroubu (Air Grab)
Shikamaru (Air Grab)
Tsunade (Air Grab)


----------



## exmorte (Jan 16, 2006)

Ahhh I play this game and love it sure there isnt four player madness but I like the moves so much more in this (however my copy is a bit buggy so it freezes on random ougi's and scene's, but that wont be a problem once I get my new dvd burner installed.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 16, 2006)

Well yea, if you BOUGHT yours it would work....geez.....
and this has 2 Player MADNESS!!


----------



## exmorte (Jan 16, 2006)

Well I dont really have acsess to credit cards being a minor, and I am cheap  , although that dvd burner costs more than the game (I had to get a new one anyways my mom's was dying.) 

*on topic* As for the two player madness my bro and I love it, although he is a combo whore so I hafta practice my kawamirii. 
Ohh and am I the only one who thinks the summon jutsus are worthless due to the low damage output and ability for foe to attack you during it?
(BTW Oro is my fave chara! the tounge grab is my favorite jutsu in the game itsso beautiful  )


----------



## Kaki (Jan 16, 2006)

yea and the toung is vampiric.....


> Ohh and am I the only one who thinks the summon jutsus are worthless due to the low damage output and ability for foe to attack you during it?


 Well, I would not choose it but they can be fun.....


----------



## Splyte (Jan 17, 2006)

im having a really great time with this game, its so good. but i just found out that ps3's blue ray discs region's for japan, SA and NA will now be the same. so now if a new narutimate hero game comes out on ps3 we wont have to mod it or anything to play it!


----------



## Kaki (Jan 17, 2006)

That will be alsome!, I wonder if we can play our old NH3 disc without moding?


----------



## I live under a rock (Jan 17, 2006)

exmorte said:
			
		

> Ohh and am I the only one who thinks the summon jutsus are worthless due to the low damage output and ability for foe to attack you during it?



Try using Inner sakura. She can take like, half of the opponents life if you're good.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 17, 2006)

Yea, I will have to check out sakura and chouji summons...


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 17, 2006)

yeah i havent done either one yet........ i dont use ougiz much unless i want to get the fight over wih.......


----------



## Kaki (Jan 17, 2006)

I like them, they look so cool! You should see some of the new ones....
I do what to end level up fights fast.....


----------



## Sketchy (Jan 18, 2006)

This game is awesome, but when you do a super it's so short compared to the other 2 naruto games. Does it get longer when you push in more buttons??


----------



## Lord James (Jan 18, 2006)

Nope, it doesn't. At least the ougis are slightly longer than the ougis in NH2 (take Neji's Hakke Rokujuuyonshou for example)


----------



## homer simpson (Jan 18, 2006)

umm does anyone know how to unlock the first, second and fourth's ougi?
and how do you activate d ranked missions..... i went into the menu and pressed O on the d ranked icon... but it does nothing... is there a walkthrough for this game yet....

any help is appreciated


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Jan 18, 2006)

i don't think the 1, 2, and 4 have any other ougis. and for the reason why your d ranked missions are locked i have no clue, but if you already have all the characters y play d ranked misions? and yes there is a walk through for this game check at gamefaqs.com

o man after finals today i have a nh3 tournament. i have to win. my top 4 characters are sasuke, neji, itachi, and the 2.


----------



## homer simpson (Jan 18, 2006)

the 1 and only jj said:
			
		

> i don't think the 1, 2, and 4 have any other ougis. and for the reason why your d ranked missions are locked i have no clue, but if you already have all the characters y play d ranked misions? and yes there is a walk through for this game check at gamefaqs.com



the walkthrough in gamefaqs.com is not complete. Still i want to do all the missions, even d ranked. my perogative to do so. Its a shame that they have no more ougis (esp the fourth and the second..... the first... wow)


----------



## Nidaime The Grest Hokage (Jan 18, 2006)

If you go to gamefaq.com they will not give to you allthe imformation you have to use your brain not only internet


You know I have bought this game 3 week ago and I finish it in 5 days the game is very cool ,but if you compare it the 2nd and the 3rd you'll see a big difference. 

I have a question for all of you -Who is your best character in the game?

(Me is Nidaime the 2nd hokage ,Kiba,Neji)


----------



## homer simpson (Jan 18, 2006)

well i finished the game, but unlocking all the justsu and ougi in another language is pretty hard.

As for the best character for me is the 2nd Hokage, cs2 sakon, naruto, and 4th...


----------



## Saskue_Naruto (Jan 18, 2006)

oo i was just about to ask this question! uh so if i get the game there isn't any complete guide for it?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 18, 2006)

Yes there are complete guides.....



> but when you do a super it's so short compared to the other 2 naruto games.


 yea, this is the biggest bummer or NH3.....among a few other things, its still the BEST .......


----------



## Saskue_Naruto (Jan 18, 2006)

:sweat ahhh uhh i think i should have rephrased that. do you know where i can find a complete guide? the ones at gamefaqs aren't complete i think...


----------



## Kaki (Jan 18, 2006)

complete guide to what?


----------



## Saskue_Naruto (Jan 18, 2006)

to narutimate hero 3


----------



## Kaki (Jan 18, 2006)

Dude, your gona have to be more specific, what? the naruto room codes, ougis, RPG, WHAT?


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jan 18, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Dude, your gona have to be more specific, what? the naruto room codes, ougis, RPG, WHAT?


I think he means a guide to EVERYTHING


----------



## lo0p (Jan 19, 2006)

So how's Tsunade in this game?  In NH2 she was pretty much a low-tiered character.  How about now?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 19, 2006)

She dose pretty well.....her boobs bounce more in her ougis.....and her forward O is more extream.....


----------



## OnimenoGaara (Jan 19, 2006)

Does anyone know how many jutsus that each person has?  And is there a list somewhere? (I'm speaking about Gaara in specific)  but stil curious as to everyone elses as well


----------



## Kaki (Jan 19, 2006)

Every one has 2 jutsus.......
Gaara has sand rain and desert coffin.......


----------



## Belbwadous (Jan 20, 2006)

Can anyone post videos of Yondaime in action??


----------



## Kaki (Jan 20, 2006)

yea....
Geez you don't need such a big font size........


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Jan 21, 2006)

yes someone should also do the same for shodaime and nidaime. PPPPPPPLLLLLLLLLLLLZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 21, 2006)

well i would post somethin if i had something.......... and i got to play last night yay!!!! and now im about to play some more, yay


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Jan 28, 2006)

I know someone can do it but probably dosent want to.


----------



## CarolinaB (Jan 30, 2006)

Gai Sensei!!! said:
			
		

> umm does anyone know how to unlock the first, second and fourth's ougi?
> and how do you activate d ranked missions..... i went into the menu and pressed O on the d ranked icon... but it does nothing... is there a walkthrough for this game yet....
> 
> any help is appreciated


 I belive you have to complet Gai's dojo challenge. And then you can do missions. (the dojo is in Konoha infront of the ramen stand)


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Feb 5, 2006)

well itz been awile since someone has posted in here but i have a question!!!

ok i am in rpg mode trying to lvl up my charecters and i have been doing missions for kakashi and gai (sneeking up on pakkun and shit) and then i had to get a bird out of the sky and then talk to gai again and then gai and iruka are sitting in that little briked in area with the swing and i am trying to do a mission against gai and the requirements have three things, and then one is a 6 with a double box next to it and then a 3 with a doublle box next to it, and i cant find out what they are, i have tried items and replacment techniques


----------



## I live under a rock (Feb 5, 2006)

minori

Just see which symbols are the same and whatnot.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Feb 5, 2006)

very nice!!!! i shall play later today maybe and try to do it, but that link should be very helpful!!!!


----------



## Freakness (Feb 6, 2006)

Yondaime's a cheater XD


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Feb 6, 2006)

lol that is why i do not play as him^^^^^

itz all about azuma!!!!!!


----------



## zferolie (Feb 6, 2006)

Um, I know this has probally been asked a billion times, and answered a billion times, but I got to ask it.

I am thinking of importing this game. I really like naruto and I love the gamecube game. I know hero is alot different, and is supposivly a deeper fighter then Ninja tisen. Plus it has a butt load of charecters.

Now my question is, what do I need to play it? I have a US slim PS2. I have been looking around and seeing what I need, but everytime I find something that may be on it, its way too confusing to understand. Can someone tell me whats the best thing to get for playing this game? And how it works. So far I get the impression that it is difficult to use, whatever you have to use.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 6, 2006)

zferolie said:
			
		

> Um, I know this has probally been asked a billion times, and answered a billion times, but I got to ask it.
> 
> I am thinking of importing this game. I really like naruto and I love the gamecube game. I know hero is alot different, and is supposivly a deeper fighter then Ninja tisen. Plus it has a butt load of charecters.
> 
> Now my question is, what do I need to play it? I have a US slim PS2. I have been looking around and seeing what I need, but everytime I find something that may be on it, its way too confusing to understand. Can someone tell me whats the best thing to get for playing this game? And how it works. So far I get the impression that it is difficult to use, whatever you have to use.


 you need magic swap to play with slim Ps2 its hard trying to find one of those.


----------



## zferolie (Feb 6, 2006)

I've heard the name magic swap before, but what exactly is it? Is it basicly like the freeloader for gamecube? does it work the same?

And if anyone knows where to find one, plase tell me.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Feb 6, 2006)

i will pm you some more info since i make money off of advertising stuff online......

and to answer some question, yes swap magic is just like free loader, however i am sorry to say you will have to buy a add on to your slim ps2 to be able to use the swap magic....... 

useing swap magic is just the same as useing free loader, first you insert the swap magic disk then you wait for "insert disk" to come up on the screen then you put in the imported game in and press X to play...... however the slim ps2 has sensors that tell the ps2 that the disk drive has been opened and then you wont be able to play the imported game when you try to swap the game in place of the swap magic, so, you have to buy a new very easily installed disk cover that allowes you to swap the game inplace of the swap magic and play your imported game (or you can by the import tools, or new ps2 cover like i did)

here are some links to help you out






wow sorry for really long post!!!!!! and never mind about the pm i decided to not try and make money off you : ) to much work, just use those links or you can always go to google and serch swap magic and the other titles i gave you if you want to shop around yourself!!!!!!

EDIT---- i ask that you plz use the link in my sig to order the game if you can : )


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Feb 12, 2006)

how do u get rid of the little symbol things that appear on the iteamws when you go to change your characters ougi in rpg mode? cause all my characters are lvl 50 and sasuke has those little symbols on some of his stuff when i goto select it.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Feb 12, 2006)

i am pretty sure you have to buy the scrolls in that scroll shop to the left of the front gate of konoha


----------



## I live under a rock (Feb 13, 2006)

I think that means you don't have the required items to perform ssaid ougi. Try going to the scroll shop, doing missions, leveling up, etc.


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Feb 13, 2006)

yeah but i bought every thing from the scrool shop to the left of the gate. all my characters are lvl 50 the only missions i have left are like 6 s ranked missions . and for those i have to buy every thing from the shop like the videos and crap like that. so do i have to finish all of those to be bale to use those ougis that i can't use yet?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Feb 13, 2006)

ummmm..... well i have no idea..... i was told to uy the scrolls.... but yeah i dont know anything more than that sorry


----------



## Xan-Nella (Feb 13, 2006)

*sigh*

Please can someone help me? i'm a moron...

Whenever i start a Super i just cant figure out how to 'struggle', it always get cancelled 

I'v occasionally managed to get lucky and manage to do it, but i cant figure it out consistantly.

It doesnt seem to be button mashing since repeatedly tapping [ ] X and O doesnt seem to work....

I wanna kick myself, its probobly really simple and i'm being dumb; thats whats annoying me...


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Feb 13, 2006)

lol yes it is rather simple, but thats ok i can see how it can be confusing when its in jap.

now there are three different ways to "struggle" during a super

1. not sure what to call this- this is what you might be on and this might be why mashing is not working, it displayes a little colom thing that has different buttons stacked ontop of eachother, you try and enter that button combonation as fast as posable from the buttom up
2. "toggle" or rotating the joystick- it will have a little symbol of the joystick and you have to rotate it around and around as fast as possable
3. button mashing- in which there will be just one button, all you do is mash the displayed button really fast (if you are loesing it might just be the comp is faster than you, they are pretty good on hard)


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Feb 13, 2006)

im trying to find pictures of each^^^^ and also there is a way to select which style of super you want to do....

when you select your charecter and the thing with two choices appears select the top one, then when your opponent has been selected and your going to start the fight it goes to a screen with two big choices (top is to customize jutsus and the bottom choices is to customize supers) so select the bottom one and then once you are there click the top option (this has three choises) the first (far left) is #1 from above then middle is #2 and Left is #3........ still tryin to find pictures....


----------



## I live under a rock (Feb 14, 2006)

Xan-Nella said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> 
> Please can someone help me? i'm a moron...
> 
> ...




Now, when you perform a ougi(super) look on the bottom left of your screen. If you see a chain of different buttons going up like this:
^
(X)
  (O)
    (X)>

(Sorry for crappy art) Push those buttons one by one starting from the bottom. Or, if it's just a single button, mash that single button or if it's an analog stick, rotate the analog stick.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm Baaaaack!!


----------



## Heavy Arms (Feb 14, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> I'm Baaaaack!!



lol...I like your style

you just post in a room for no reason


----------



## Kaki (Feb 14, 2006)

No man.......as I said (refering to my fucking looong BAN)


> Originally Posted by Kakihara
> I'm Baaaaack!!


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Feb 14, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> lol...I like your style
> 
> you just post in a room for no reason


yes it is actually a very needed post...... he has been gone for a long long ass time and without him this thread died in a bad bad way!!!!

so welcome back kakihara!!!!


----------



## Kaki (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks man, and I've got a bunch of stuff I can contribute too.........


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Feb 14, 2006)

well my first major match up (against my cuzz) was a success!!!! we where pretty even but all and all i beat him several more times than he beat me, he was not prepared for my master chain combos from genma!!! however he had some pretty bad air combos that he would slightly delay the timeing of the hit and it was very hard for me to replace out of them, also my great wall recovery and bounce recovery saved me a bunch, and my square cancels!!!


----------



## Kaki (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice use of the skills, I like using air combos latly thoguh my opponents don't kawarimi enoght to stop me.....


----------



## Heavy Arms (Feb 14, 2006)

Air combo's pwn regular combos


----------



## Kaki (Feb 14, 2006)

And using a nuber of hit and run attack as nasty
When you do the teleport you can do a jutsu like kiba's gatsurga or Tsunade's kick and get some cheep damage in.......


----------



## ZE (Feb 14, 2006)

Can someone help me with the Udon and Moegi's challenge I don?t understand the kids lol. I want nidaime and shodaime but I couldn?t respond to their questions.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Feb 14, 2006)

go to  and then scrool down about a third of the way (more or less) till you see "How to Unlock Charecters" and that will tell you how to get past the quiz!!!!


----------



## myfinaltree0flife (Feb 14, 2006)

Wish there more people besides one of my friends that has the game in my area...     *sigh


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Feb 14, 2006)

yes it is pretty hard to find good competition...... but if you ever go to any anime conventions that have the game there would be bad ass fighters there...... and it is sad my frined down tha street wont even play me any more b/c i beat his ass so bad......


----------



## Kaki (Feb 14, 2006)

Yup, and this weekend is Kastucon!! It will rock and offer some great competition, another cool thing is that there are always the same few regulars(in addition to new pepole and noobs...)


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Feb 14, 2006)

maan i wish i could go...... i need some new competition, i mean my cousine is good but we know eachothers fighting style i want to see some new people...... and kick some new peoples ass.... and im sure get my ass kicked, but it would be fun!!!!


----------



## Kaki (Feb 14, 2006)

yea, I wish you were in a nearby state it would be cool to fight you as well as yourself getting a new set of competion.....you play some crazy folks at cons....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Feb 14, 2006)

yes i am hopeing a-kon that is in texas will have this game and then i will go so i can see some crazy players!!!! but i dont know.... they always have sorry ass just plain american games.....


----------



## Kaki (Feb 14, 2006)

well, bring your game, and perhapts you PS2 as well, and then you can see to it that it gets hooked up....thats what I had to do at A USA last year......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Feb 14, 2006)

wow that is a good idea.... i never even though of that..... and i am good friends with the bandai guy that runs rooms for advertising and shit so i might even be able to get my own room with a TV

WHICH REMINDS ME kakihara if you see a bandai panel (or a bandai table advertising their products) at the con can you do me a HUGE favore (if you forget thats ok) and ask if there is a Jerry Chu at the bandai stand you see??


----------



## Kaki (Feb 14, 2006)

Is that an inside joke or a person? Do you just want me to report what they say or what? This is Katsucon so I'll see what they have....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Feb 14, 2006)

no you see, Jerry Chu run's all of bandais advertisment and usually goes to all mojor conventions to advertise the anime stuff, and the hole reason i go to this one anime convention is to go talk and get free stuff from him, but he told me he was gonna quit but i dont believe him since he has told me this before, so i was wondering if you could ask if he was there and if he was still was with the company so i could know weather i should still go to this anime convention...... if you want to be confirmed that jerry chu runs bandai advertisment just google serch "Bandai Jerry Chu"


----------



## Kaki (Feb 14, 2006)

Ok, so I'll see if he's still running it so you know if you should to you con, ok got it....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Feb 14, 2006)

lol ok, thankz!!!! like i said try and remember.... but if not i understand, lol


----------



## Kaki (Feb 15, 2006)

Got it.....

Here are some translations for what Iruka says in Gai's dojo....

CREDITS TO HINOTOMO FOR ALL OF THE FOLLOWING TRANSLATIONS

*WARNING: LONG POST AHEAD*

Iruka's Traning Menu Translation:

Flow Chart. [Summon Mode]

1.0) After pressing (O) in front of Iruka.
(a) Oh, so you came !
(b) Here, I'll teach you how to play the game but...
(c) Do you want to take my class?

2.0) after (c) from 1.
(1) Take a class
(2) Take a Fighting Drill
(3) Don't take a class

3.0) If to choose (1) from 2.
(a) Oh, so you're going to take a class. Thats impressing.
(b) So what do you want to know?
(1) About the summon mode
(2) About collecting scrolls
(3) About Shuriken mode
(4) About the capture mode
(5) Quit

3.1) If to choose (1) from (b) in 3.0.
(1) what do you want to know about summon mode?
(a) What is summon mode?
(b) What if you summoned?
(c) What if your opponent summoned?
(d) Quit

3.2) If to choose (a) from 3.1
(1) so you want to know about the summon mode?
escription:
(O)Summon mode is a Jutsu that only partial Ninjas can use.
(O)When you summon, a huge battle starts taking you to that certain stage.
escription ends:
(O) Thats all.
(O) anything else you want to know?
(a)yes/go back to 3.1 (1)
(b)no/ end

3.3) If to choose (b) from 3.1
(1) So you want to know about when you summoned?
escription:
(O) you have the advantage. The buttons you use are (circle) and (square). (circle) is

normal attack.
(O) (square) button ia a charge attack. The longer you hold it, the stronger the attack will

be.
(O) but, if you summoned, you can't defend yourself.
(O) Make your attack hit your opponet good so that your opponent can't get close to you.
escription ends:
(O) Thats all.
(O) anything else you want to know?
(a)yes/go back to 3.1 (1)
(b)no/ end

3.4) If to choose (c) from 3.1
(1) So you want to know about when your opponent summoned?
escription:
(O) you have the disadvantage. Your opponents attacks are very powerful so concentrate to

dodge the attacks.
(O) summons will end after a certain period of time so withstand to it until its over.
(O) but, the summoned side can't defend it self.
(O) In reverse, it maybe fun to use that advantage to attack your opponent.
escription ends:
(O) Thats all.
(O) anything else you want to know?
(a)yes/go back to 3.1 (1)
(b)no/ end

3.5) If to choose (d) from 3.1
(a) is that so?
(b) If you want to learn something go and just ask me alright?

end.) if to choose (b/no) after the description.
(a) well then, the class ends here.
(b) You can ask me when you want to do a training drill.
(c) See you then. Keep up the good work.



Iruka's Traning Menu Translation:

Flow Chart. [Collecting scrolls]

1.0) After pressing (O) in front of Iruka.
(a) Oh, so you came !
(b) Here, I'll teach you how to play the game but...
(c) Do you want to take my class?

2.0) after (c) from 1.
(1) Take a class
(2) Take a Fighting Drill
(3) Don't take a class

3.0) If to choose (1) from 2.
(a) Oh, so you're going to take a class. Thats impressing.
(b) So what do you want to know?
(1) About the summon mode
(2) About collecting scrolls
(3) About Shuriken mode
(4) About the capture mode
(5) Quit

3.1) If to choose (2) from (b) in 3.0.
(1) what do you want to know about collecting scrolls?
(a) What is collecting scrolls?
(b) What happens if you collect them?
(c) How can I do it?
(d) quit

3.2) If to choose (a) from 3.1
(1) so you want to know about collecting scrolls?
escription:
(O)Collecting scrolls is about collecting [scrolls] in Konoha Chuusingai.
(O)Use various actions to collect as many scrolls as you can.
escription ends:
(O) Thats all.
(O) anything else you want to know?
(a)yes/go back to 3.1 (1)
(b)no/ end

3.3) If to choose (b) from 3.1
(1) So you want to know about what happens if you collect scrolls?
escription:
(O) You can exchange scrolls that you collected for items at yorozuya.
(O) Collect many scrolls so you can get good items.
escription ends:
(O) Thats all.
(O) anything else you want to know?
(a)yes/go back to 3.1 (1)
(b)no/ end

3.4) If to choose (c) from 3.1
(1) So you want to know about how you can collect scrolls?
escription:
(O) Scrolls appear in the town after you do events and missions.
(O) Scrolls that appear can be seen on the map as a orange dot.
(O) Do many events to make scrolls appear.
escription ends:
(O) Thats all.
(O) anything else you want to know?
(a)yes/go back to 3.1 (1)
(b)no/ end

3.5) If to choose (d) from 3.1
(a) is that so?
(b) If you want to learn something go and just ask me alright?

end.) if to choose (b/no) after the description.
(a) well then, the class ends here.
(b) You can ask me when you want to do a training drill.
(c) See you then. Keep up the good work.



Iruka's Traning Menu Translation:

Flow Chart. [Shuriken Mode]

1.0) After pressing (O) in front of Iruka.
(a) Oh, so you came !
(b) Here, I'll teach you how to play the game but...
(c) Do you want to take my class?

2.0) after (c) from 1.
(1) Take a class
(2) Take a Fighting Drill
(3) Don't take a class

3.0) If to choose (1) from 2.
(a) Oh, so you're going to take a class. Thats impressing.
(b) So what do you want to know?
(1) About the summon mode
(2) About collecting scrolls
(3) About Shuriken mode
(4) About the capture mode
(5) Quit

3.1) If to choose (3) from (b) in 3.0.
(1) what do you want to know about Shuriken mode?
(a) What is Shuriken mode?
(b) What is the controls?
(c) How can you get the scrolls?
(d) What types of targets are there?
(e) Quit

3.2) If to choose (a) from 3.1
(1) so you want to know about the Shuriken mode?
escription:
(O) When you press the R1 button in Konoha Chuusingai
(O) You change to Shuriken Mode, allowing you to throw shurikens.
(O) You Return to normal if you press R1 again.
escription ends:
(O) Thats all.
(O) anything else you want to know?
(a)yes/go back to 3.1 (1)
(b)no/ end

3.3) If to choose (b) from 3.1
(1) So you want to know about the controls of Shuriken mode?
escription:
(O) In Shuriken mode, you can move your way of vision(camera) with the left analog stick.
(O) also you're able to throw Shurikens pressing the (circle) button.
escription ends:
(O) Thats all.
(O) anything else you want to know?
(a)yes/go back to 3.1 (1)
(b)no/ end

3.4) If to choose (c) from 3.1
(1) So you want to know about how you can get the scrolls?
escription:
(O) The Shuriken Mode is mainly used to Shoot down scrolls.
(O) Sometimes, scrolls are stuck on to a parachute in the sky, so
(O) you can take the scrolls down with the Shuriken mode.
escription ends:
(O) Thats all.
(O) anything else you want to know?
(a)yes/go back to 3.1 (1)
(b)no/ end

3.5) If to choose (d) from 3.1
(1) So you want to know about what type of targets there are?
escription:
(O) Scrolls are not the only ones in the sky.
(O) Sometimes birds are flying high in the sky.
(O) birds may have important items, so try throwing shurikens.
escription ends:
(O) Thats all.
(O) anything else you want to know?
(a)yes/go back to 3.1 (1)
(b)no/ end

3.6) If to choose (e) from 3.1
(a) is that so?
(b) If you want to learn something go and just ask me alright?

end.) if to choose (b/no) after the description.
(a) well then, the class ends here.
(b) You can ask me when you want to do a training drill.
(c) See you then. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 15, 2006)

Iruka's Traning Menu Translation:

Flow Chart. [Capture mode]

1.0) After pressing (O) in front of Iruka.
(a) Oh, so you came !
(b) Here, I'll teach you how to play the game but...
(c) Do you want to take my class?

2.0) after (c) from 1.
(1) Take a class
(2) Take a Fighting Drill
(3) Don't take a class

3.0) If to choose (1) from 2.
(a) Oh, so you're going to take a class. Thats impressing.
(b) So what do you want to know?
(1) About the summon mode
(2) About collecting scrolls
(3) About Shuriken mode
(4) About the capture mode
(5) Quit

3.1) If to choose (4) from (b) in 3.0.
(1) what do you want to know about capture mode?
(a) What is capture mode?
(b) What is the controls?
(c) Anything else I have to be careful?
(d) Quit

3.2) If to choose (a) from 3.1
(1) so you want to know about the capture mode?
escription:
(O) Capture mode is a game to chase and capture small animals like Akamaru.
(O) careful moves will be needed.
escription ends:
(O) Thats all.
(O) anything else you want to know?
(a)yes/go back to 3.1 (1)
(b)no/ end

3.3) If to choose (b) from 3.1
(1) So you want to know about the controls?
escription:
(O) The controls are just moving close to the target with the left analog stick and to

capture the target with the (circle) button.
(O) Depending on the tilt of the analog stick, you can run, walk, and hide.
(O) use the right controls(tilting) so you can get close to your target.
escription ends:
(O) Thats all.
(O) anything else you want to know?
(a)yes/go back to 3.1 (1)
(b)no/ end

3.4) If to choose (c) from 3.1
(1) Anything else you have to be careful huh... Ok, be careful to these things:
escription:
(O) If you get close to the target from the front of it, the target will run away.
(O) Sneak to the target from behind.
(O) Press the L1 button to change the screen and,
(O) you can move also using the control keys too.
escription ends:
(O) Thats all.
(O) anything else you want to know?
(a)yes/go back to 3.1 (1)
(b)no/ end

3.5) If to choose (d) from 3.1
(a) is that so?
(b) If you want to learn something go and just ask me alright?

end.) if to choose (b/no) after the description.
(a) well then, the class ends here.
(b) You can ask me when you want to do a training drill.
(c) See you then. Keep up the good work.





Iruka's Traning Menu Translation:

Flow Chart. [Quit]

1.0) After pressing (O) in front of Iruka.
(a) Oh, so you came !
(b) Here, I'll teach you how to play the game but...
(c) Do you want to take my class?

2.0) after (c) from 1.
(1) Take a class
(2) Take a Fighting Drill
(3) Don't take a class

3.0) If to choose (1) from 2.
(a) Oh, so you're going to take a class. Thats impressing.
(b) So what do you want to know?
(1) About the summon mode
(2) About collecting scrolls
(3) About Shuriken mode
(4) About the capture mode
(5) Quit

3.1) If to choose (5) from (b) in 3.0.
(a) is that so?
(b) If you want to learn something go and just ask me alright?


Iruka's Traning Menu Translation:

Flow Chart. [Fighting in Summon mode]

1.0) After pressing (O) in front of Iruka.
(a) Oh, so you came !
(b) Here, I'll teach you how to play the game but...
(c) Do you want to take my class?

2.0) after (c) from 1.
(1) Take a class
(2) Take a Fighting Drill
(3) Don't take a class

3.0) If to choose (2) from 2.0
(a) Oh, so you're going to take a training drill.
(b) So what do you want do?
(1) fighting in summon mode
(2) collecting scrolls
(3) Shuriken mode
(4) Capture game
(5) Quit

3.1) If to choose (1) from (b) in 3.0.
(1) fighting in summon mode huh? Then I need to ask Jiraiya-sama for that.
(2) [Jiraiya]
(O)Hmm, so you want to do a drill on fighting in summon mode. Thats impressing.
(O)So, which one do you want to do?

3.2) from 3.1
(1) Controlling the summon
(2) Fighting Opponents summon
(3) Quit

3.3) If to choose (1) from 3.2
(O) Ok then, lets get going on with it.
[battle requirement]
1. win the battle
[end requirement]
Battle starts.

3.4) After battle
[Jiraiya]
The training ends here. See you then!
[Iruka]
Ok, what do you want to do next?
(O) back to (3.0)

3.5) If to choose (2) from 3.2
(O) Ok then, lets get going on with it.
(O) Charcter Select Screen
[battle requirement]
1. win the battle
[end requirement]
Battle starts.

3.5.1) to 3.4

3.6) If to choose (3) from 3.3
(a) is that so?
(b) If you want to learn something go and just ask me alright?


Iruka's Traning Menu Translation:

Flow Chart. [collecting scrolls drill]

1.0) After pressing (O) in front of Iruka.
(a) Oh, so you came !
(b) Here, I'll teach you how to play the game but...
(c) Do you want to take my class?

2.0) after (c) from 1.
(1) Take a class
(2) Take a Fighting Drill
(3) Don't take a class

3.0) If to choose (2) from 2.0
(a) Oh, so you're going to take a training drill.
(b) So what do you want do?
(1) fighting in summon mode
(2) collecting scrolls
(3) Shuriken mode
(4) Capture game
(5) Quit

3.1) If to choose (2) from (b) in 3.0.
(O)Collecting scrolls huh?
(O)I thought you might say that so I have scrolls ready outside.
(O) Feel free to collect them.




Iruka's Traning Menu Translation:

Flow Chart. [Shuriken mode drill]

1.0) After pressing (O) in front of Iruka.
(a) Oh, so you came !
(b) Here, I'll teach you how to play the game but...
(c) Do you want to take my class?

2.0) after (c) from 1.
(1) Take a class
(2) Take a Fighting Drill
(3) Don't take a class

3.0) If to choose (2) from 2.0
(a) Oh, so you're going to take a training drill.
(b) So what do you want do?
(1) fighting in summon mode
(2) collecting scrolls
(3) Shuriken mode
(4) Capture game
(5) Quit

3.1) If to choose (3) from (b) in 3.0.
(O)Shuriken mode huh?
(O) I've set some targets up in the sky.
(O) feel free to use them as practicing Shuriken mode.




Iruka's Traning Menu Translation:

Flow Chart. [Fighting in Summon mode]

1.0) After pressing (O) in front of Iruka.
(a) Oh, so you came !
(b) Here, I'll teach you how to play the game but...
(c) Do you want to take my class?

2.0) after (c) from 1.
(1) Take a class
(2) Take a Fighting Drill
(3) Don't take a class

3.0) If to choose (2) from 2.0
(a) Oh, so you're going to take a training drill.
(b) So what do you want do?
(1) fighting in summon mode
(2) collecting scrolls
(3) Shuriken mode
(4) Capture game
(5) Quit

3.1) If to choose (4) from (b) in 3.0.
(O) For capturing, I'm handling all to Kakashi-Sensei. Go out side to see him.

3.2) After pressing (O) in front of Kakashi.
(O) So you want to practice capturing?
(O) well, I set Pakkun loose in the village,
(O) use him to practice capturing.
(O) well, report to me whether you successed or failied ok?

3.3) If you successed/failed capturing Pakkun
(O) Did it satisfy you?
(O) Well, I'm off then.




Iruka's Traning Menu Translation:

Flow Chart. [Quit(in drill)]

1.0) After pressing (O) in front of Iruka.
(a) Oh, so you came !
(b) Here, I'll teach you how to play the game but...
(c) Do you want to take my class?

2.0) after (c) from 1.
(1) Take a class
(2) Take a Fighting Drill
(3) Don't take a class

3.0) If to choose (2) from 2.0
(a) Oh, so you're going to take a training drill.
(b) So what do you want do?
(1) fighting in summon mode
(2) collecting scrolls
(3) Shuriken mode
(4) Capture game
(5) Quit

3.1) If to choose (5) from (b) in 3.0.
(a) is that so?
(b) If you want to learn something go and just ask me alright?



Iruka's Traning Menu Translation:

Flow Chart. [If not to take class]

1.0) After pressing (O) in front of Iruka.
(a) Oh, so you came !
(b) Here, I'll teach you how to play the game but...
(c) Do you want to take my class?

2.0) after (c) from 1.
(1) Take a class
(2) Take a Fighting Drill
(3) Don't take a class

3.0) If to choose (3) from 2.0
(a) is that so?
(b) If you want to learn something go and just ask me alright?

The END


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Feb 16, 2006)

nice!!! and by tha way might wanna delet double post before someone gets mad at you, lol

EDIT--o never mind those are two different translations!!!! damn thatz really long, next time im playin i will check it out!


----------



## Kaki (Feb 16, 2006)

yea, he can set you up with different battle types and stuff its pretty cool
I'm off to Katsu, its gona be fricking alsome! And I shall kick some ass....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Feb 16, 2006)

o shit it is this week!?!?! well good luck!!! i am off to do more h/w....... as always


----------



## metalanime (Feb 17, 2006)

anyone have a link or links to videos of the game?  Stuff that shows specials and ougis.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Feb 17, 2006)

here are some videos.... i think they still work

Asuma vs Kakashi match 1:
Mai-Otome 16 LQ

Asuma vs Kakashi match 2:
Mai-Otome 16 LQ

Asuma vs Kakashi match 3:
Mai-Otome 16 LQ


Kidoumaru vs Tayuya match 1:
Mai-Otome 16 LQ

Kidoumary vs Tayuya match 2:
Mai-Otome 16 LQ


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Feb 17, 2006)

never seen that forum, though im sure there are alot of forums i havent seen, but rockman posts there so it must be good, lol


----------



## Vile.47 (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow, Kabuto's and Kakashi's is really cool!! Damn, I wished the Valley Of The End fight was with graphics like the game, with a more purplish Chidori, much cooler looking! Even the maps in the game rule!


----------



## metalanime (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks for the links, but I have one more question.  anyone have a reliable source for the magic swap with magic keys 2 that accepts paypal?  Im trying to find one, but cant.  Usually, i go to modchip.com, but they no longer accept paypal, and I cant find it on ebay.  This is the exact Item im looking for.



Thanks in advance.


----------



## ShadelessNyght (Feb 18, 2006)

Good to see things are going well over here for NH 3, seems it has barely lost the flare it had when it was originally coming out. If there is anything I can help anybody with just let me know now that I'm actually back myself.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Feb 18, 2006)

welcome back ShadelessNyght

and metalanime, try  if that doesnt work post that it didnt and i will actually go and look, or just google serch that product


----------



## metalanime (Feb 18, 2006)

i checked the site out before, the only problem is that they dont accept paypal


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Feb 19, 2006)

o fo real...... well yeah i havent even seen that thing around to much at all..... i shall go look right now before i head off to bed


----------



## ZE (Feb 19, 2006)

Can anyone tell me, how many special moves does yondaime have?
I only have one.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Feb 19, 2006)

here is a full list of everyone and yondaime has 3


----------



## little nin (Feb 19, 2006)

the game is great  i have all the characters (including the fourth thanks to my friend) and i know alot about the game


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Feb 19, 2006)

yes it is a bad ass game, what level are your charecters??? and who is your favorite charecter???

if you truly love the game you will join the NTH3 FC that is in my sig


----------



## Kaki (Feb 25, 2006)

I posted my expirience at katsu in the FC. Here


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Feb 25, 2006)

yes and anyone that is not a member of that FC that talks in this thread should join now.........


----------



## Kaki (Feb 26, 2006)

Thats right, there's suff there that we don't fell like cut and pasting here.......besides it RIGHT in AP's SIG!!!


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Feb 26, 2006)

maan things really became unactive here and in my FC when the game came out, i thought it was because you left but people just come on everyonce in awile to ask a question, that is all, they should come on to talk about their great crazy fights and their techniques!!! 

which reminds me i am getting closer to maxing out my charecters...... i still have like all of c, b, some of a and alot of S missions, im trying to get mission S 8 right now.... i have to find away to get 1500 xp from a fight, i guess i will just use my lowest charecter to do a A mission... i hope that works


----------



## Kaki (Feb 26, 2006)

Well, you can do what I did and go over to shi shi rendan.......that is the NH HQ of the english speaking world! I've posted about 300 times in there.....so its a bit more active on the subject of NH........


----------



## Ausar (Feb 26, 2006)

This game really sounds like its the shit...I want to order it from play-asia, but I don't know if there's some kind of mod-chip or something like that I need to play it on an American PS2...Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Kaki (Feb 26, 2006)

Yea, you need to mod it somehow I use a slide card....you just use the card and disc you get in the mail when you order it before you play and your good to go!


----------



## Ausar (Feb 26, 2006)

^Alright, thx for the help.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Feb 26, 2006)

yes as kakihara said you need to buy a boot disk (swap magic) with a slide card and your good to go (unless you have the slim ps2, do you have the slim ps2???) 

also i ask that you please, please!!! buy NTH3 off the link that is in bold in my sig!!!!! im trying to make some money off advertising the game.....


----------



## Kaki (Feb 27, 2006)

Yea, and that IS the best place to get it.......where I got mine, the shipping was good, and I got the figure too!


----------



## Rockk Lee (Feb 27, 2006)

good game!


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Feb 27, 2006)

yes yes very good game i know i was so happy when i got that figure, i think it was a pre-order bonus, b/c my cuzz didnt get it


----------



## Kaki (Feb 27, 2006)

Yea, I suppose that it was....and the card, I wish the arcade game was here in america, but that is impossible.....


----------



## ilabb (Feb 28, 2006)

Alright, quick (noob-ish) question for you all. I just got my game today with a swap magic plus 3.6. How exactly do I go about getting this blasted thing to work?

I'm in America and I have the USA version of the swap magic, and I have a fliptop PS2.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Sketchy (Feb 28, 2006)

ilabb said:
			
		

> Alright, quick (noob-ish) question for you all. I just got my game today with a swap magic plus 3.6. How exactly do I go about getting this blasted thing to work?
> 
> I'm in America and I have the USA version of the swap magic, and I have a fliptop PS2.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


Isn't there a fliptop manual .


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Feb 28, 2006)

ilabb said:
			
		

> Alright, quick (noob-ish) question for you all. I just got my game today with a swap magic plus 3.6. How exactly do I go about getting this blasted thing to work?
> 
> I'm in America and I have the USA version of the swap magic, and I have a fliptop PS2.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


oOOo maan..... i am really sorry to tell you this, but the way to get your game to work on the flip top ps2 (we are talking about a slim ps2 right) is to order either a slim ps2 tool kit which covers all the sensors to the slim ps2 doesnt know when the disk drive has been flip'd open, or to buy this little flip top disk drive where you replace your normal flip top for this one and it also covers the sensors or buy a hole new import case (in very cool colors) which comes with a flip top that covers the sensors.......


----------



## ilabb (Feb 28, 2006)

Hmm, thanks for the responses, but I did a lot of research online, and it seems that I can ghetto-rig it with some duct tape and tissue XD

I'll update you all on my amazing adventure later


----------



## I live under a rock (Mar 1, 2006)

Man, so many people need a flip-top or something to play this game. I must be luck that I don't need one. In fact, the strange part is, my ps2 plays just about anything, be it Japanese games, American NTSC games and some PAL games. And I've never done anything to it. 0_0 ANyway, to be on-topic, The last S-rnk mission annoys me, for I bought all the stuff in Jiraiya's shop first. -_-


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Mar 1, 2006)

lol yeah im workin on gettin tha money right now... and i havent bought anything in jiraiyas song yet : )


----------



## ilabb (Mar 2, 2006)

Yesssssss I just duct-taped two little switches down inside my PS2 that told it when the lid was open and not open. Game works perfectly now! 

If anyone else wants to hax their PS2 without paying $6 for a grab bag of random-ass black parts, here you go (for the tissue part, I felt that was inadiquate, so I just used more duct tape. Oh sweet duct tape, is there anything you can't do?). 

So I already unlocked everyone and... I don't know who my favourite is yet. I'm thinking Shikamaru because of his awesome down-down-O move (IT'S JUST COOL).


----------



## metalanime (Mar 3, 2006)

does anyone have a link to a complete faq to the game?  I just got it and im having trouble with figuring out the conditions for some of the misson completions.  At least a full list of conditions or help identifying them would help. I also need help with the rpg stuff and so far there is no full or helpfull faq at gamefaqs.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Mar 3, 2006)

yeah gamefaqs is what i use, and try useing the message board..... dont really need to post just look through some other threads and that helped me through some hard missions...... but just remember when you seem stuck just start going to other areas and talk to people and stuff......


----------



## Chiru (Mar 3, 2006)

How do you do the combo moves? Like Jiraiya and Naruto's Double Rasengan?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Mar 4, 2006)

they are ougis, or super moves and you have to first unlock the through rpg mode and then select them in charecter customization.......


----------



## metalanime (Mar 4, 2006)

I pretty much got most of the stuff figured out, but I am having a problem on one mission.  One of the conditions is that I throw and follow 3 times.  I dont quite get it.  I try using the scroll to follow and that didnt work, I tried running to follow and that didnt work, and I tried dashing to follow and that didnt work, what am I supposed to do?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Mar 4, 2006)

ok i dont know if you are online anymore, but you do a combo that throws them, like OOO+>OO or UP OOO and then when you are above the you wait and then when they replace when you hit them they go to hit you but you hold the direction oposite you are about to get hit in and start mashing o and you rplace on tha hit then you continue to do that if they keep replacing


----------



## Chiru (Mar 4, 2006)

CrAzY_AP said:
			
		

> they are ougis, or super moves and you have to first unlock the through rpg mode and then select them in charecter customization.......



Really? I thought I had unlocked them all by now *has had it since it was released*... I've done all missions, Gai's things, Konohamaru's stuff, all green dots... O_O


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Mar 4, 2006)

yes i know...... it seems like the missions are endless...... i think im done, but i dont think i have unlocked all moves....


----------



## kiba&hinata7 (Mar 5, 2006)

really i am happy now


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Mar 5, 2006)

ahaha hello k&h, you ever play'd this game???? and i just have to ask what series is inari from????


----------



## kiba&hinata7 (Mar 5, 2006)

u know i dont know *looks around room 2 find out* ya got nothin what is it like pre or post timeskip cuz he is in pre timeskip


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Mar 6, 2006)

the game is in pre time skip, but who is Inari anyways?????


----------



## I live under a rock (Mar 6, 2006)

Isn't Inari that kid in the Haku & Zabuza Arc who cried a lot with a white hat and some other stuff...


----------



## DeiDeiDei (Mar 6, 2006)

yeah Inari was the civilion kid from the wave country who's grandfather was building the bridge and his adopted dad was killed by gato.

why the hell would he be in the game XD?

anyway I love this game so much jutsus and characters my favourites are Yondaime Hokage, Hanabi and Kurenai and anko if im versing Oro  good old Cursed seal moment!


----------



## CAIMERMAN03 (Mar 6, 2006)

I agree.  NH3 is the definitive Naruto experience for the PS2, and perhaps the last one for this console era (considering if NH4 comes out late this year or makes a jump to the PS3).


----------



## DeiDeiDei (Mar 7, 2006)

it better not go to pS3 I wanna have the recent manga stuff on a console I can afford! XD


----------



## Kaki (Mar 7, 2006)

Yea, it will be for PS2, but of course the PS3 is reverse compatable so it works for everyone.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Mar 7, 2006)

heyyy kakihara your backk again eh???? what you get introuble for this time, lol

and yeah i really hope it comes out for ps2 b/c there is no way ima be able to get a ps3...... im wondering about that...... if i wil ever get a ps3....


----------



## Kaki (Mar 7, 2006)

You can get a PS3 someday.....

Yea, I'm back again.....I got banned, again unfairly!! Yea yea.....Pek and some other mod did't like the questions I had for the Dub voice actor for Kiba....too bad....


----------



## Chiru (Mar 8, 2006)

I doubt it'll have much of the current manga stuff. It seems that they follow the anime. So...unless the anime can finish the first arc and a half of Part II, we won't be getting Part II goodies.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 8, 2006)

I think that the anime can reach pretty far into the time skip plot.......and CC2 is good at filling in the gaps and surprises.....


----------



## DeiDeiDei (Mar 9, 2006)

I wonder if Raiga and the fuumas wil be in the NH4 X3


----------



## Kaki (Mar 9, 2006)

NO, CC2 dose not play that shit they are ligit.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Mar 9, 2006)

hahaha fuckin fillers......

and Chiru im not so sure that NTH3 only follows the anime...... it might but i think next game will at least have akatsuki members...... i hope........


----------



## Kaki (Mar 9, 2006)

yea, and there will be a certain amount of time skip anime out by then...


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Mar 9, 2006)

yes that is very very true as well......... maan we are getting closer to the fillers being over!!!! i cant wait..... im kind of scared..... i dont wont to be dissapointed, i mean the fights in the fillers had potential to be good..... but they made them so slow and gay looking.... what if they fuck up the manga fights now when they animate them!!!


----------



## Kaki (Mar 9, 2006)

No, I think they will do a great job on the read manga, its like they let the retarded little brothers step in and do the fillers, teh will do the real stuff right!


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Mar 9, 2006)

i know i dont understand why not only are the fillers gay but they make them look gay..... makes no sence.... but o well


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Mar 9, 2006)

no one wants to play me any more   they gave up on trying to beat me. i mean once i beat them in like 8 seconds they don't want to try again.i need some people to play with. my best players are sasuke, neji, kimimaru, kisame, and haku.i made up the best combo for sasuke that if you pull it off correctly they lose like more then half their health in like 6 seconds with out using any chakara or they end up losing all of theirs.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Mar 9, 2006)

hahahaha i feel the same way!!!!! my friend refuses to play the game now b/c i just kick his ass too bad!!!! lol i started useing my worst charecters and still beat his ass, lol....... so sad now he wont play me


----------



## Kaki (Mar 9, 2006)

Thats a common problem, I still have my long time friend/sparring ninja partner....and that works for me.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Mar 9, 2006)

yeah i mean it is sad b/c i know im not like amazing, i mean there is still room from improvment (shown by that rockman video) but i always have my cousine that can deffanently keep up with me, i just dont get to play him much since he lives 4 hours away, this guy that lives in my city found me through this forum and wanted to play me..... but he stoped gettin online....


----------



## Kaki (Mar 9, 2006)

> but he stoped gettin online....


 bummer........
And 4 hours, so far yet so close.....at lest you get to play him now and then....I play my friend at lest every other weekend, our skills are SHARP!! he he he....
ok 
Goodnight.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Mar 9, 2006)

alright lata maan!


----------



## ilabb (Mar 11, 2006)

About Narutimate hero 4, if they do that then I'm not entirely sure how many part II characters would be in it. They can give the Yellow Flash a voice actor though! 

If they do a NH4, they might add past characters that were overlooked if there aren't enough new ones for the game (Dosu, Zaku, Kin, Hayate, Genma, the parents, etc.) You know, I'd almost want that option more.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 11, 2006)

YES! That would be great, I'll post some of the other thinks I would like to see in NH4 a bit later.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Mar 11, 2006)

yeah all those people would be very badass.... however....... i really want the other akatsuki members.... and of course im sure alot of the people will get new moves.... i hope at least


----------



## Kaki (Mar 11, 2006)

We'll get the Akatsuki, Sai, Anbu toney of whever he is....., ect........
No zetsu or Tobi.....

But the others would make a nice addition...


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Mar 11, 2006)

hey dont lose faith on tobi and zetsu just yet!!!! if the manga would hurry up..... but it wont....


----------



## Kaki (Mar 11, 2006)

Well, I'd be cool if they put them in, they are good at inventing things, like we have NOT seen the 4th or hanabi acctualy fight....then again if they did Tobi he would not be to his full potential or real abilities shown.....this is why they should bring back assists! CC2 have never messed up except in NOT putting things in or taking away good stuff.....so whatever they do DO it shall be great!


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Mar 12, 2006)

yess yess it will be great...... and we still at least i still have plenty of time left for NTH3..... i know im still not done with the game completly!!!


----------



## Kaki (Mar 12, 2006)

Yup, I still need to get more money and buy stuff, and do a few more missions.... I will get my game back tomorrow(I has been at my dad's house for 2 weeks exactaly....) Yes, much more time for NH3.......

BTW AP, or whoever else, check out this place if you want to be the owner of an FC dedicated To YOU!


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Mar 12, 2006)

hahahaha i have just join'd your FC..... you think the admins will let it go on? there are no rules i can think of that you are breaking.... but you have a way to get on the admins bad side, lol


----------



## Kaki (Mar 12, 2006)

> hahahaha i have just join'd your FC.....


You just found _YOUR _FC, mine is in the courthouse.........



> but you have a way to get on the admins bad side, lol


true.......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Mar 12, 2006)

nawww i think this FC is here to stay...... just dont open up anymore "i like to eat eat eat" threads : )


----------



## ilabb (Mar 12, 2006)

Kakihara, I keep seeing Zordon in your avatar X_x

Anyway. for the next game I'm betting on Deidara, Sasori, and Chiyo as definites, then Rin and Obito as maybes, and besides that, random old characters... I just have a very bad hunch that the anime will return to fillers after the first part 2 arc.

Also, I think they should just chibify ANBU Kakashi and call him Young Kakashi for the 4th game.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Mar 12, 2006)

hey guys, what's this game like? I dont have a ps2 so I cant get it, but I am getting the new Narutimett Hero for the psp that'll be releasing later this month, and I was hoping to get sort of an idea as to the types of gameplay...can anyone help?


----------



## Kaki (Mar 12, 2006)

> just dont open up anymore "i like to eat eat eat" threads : )


 My next one will be different.......



> Also, I think they should just chibify ANBU Kakashi and call him Young Kakashi for the 4th game.


Yea, they have started making him look yonger, like his portrait.......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Mar 13, 2006)

Nan Desu Ka said:
			
		

> hey guys, what's this game like? I dont have a ps2 so I cant get it, but I am getting the new Narutimett Hero for the psp that'll be releasing later this month, and I was hoping to get sort of an idea as to the types of gameplay...can anyone help?


its a fast paced fighting game, a perfect mix of button mashing and good techniques (you can button mash but to truly be a good player you need very good technique and smarts). It has a wide variety of different moves, even some charecter customization.... im not sure what to compare the game play to..... i guess you could say a 2 player version of smash bros (except that falling off the map just gives you some damage) and it has alot more techniques..... to summerize it is the most bad ass fast paced, skillful, and funnnn video game that will not get old...... 9.8 rateing if you ask me!!!!!


----------



## Kaki (Mar 13, 2006)

Some nice words form AP, so yea, get the game, join the FC, try and beat me at an anime con .......(or not.....). Button mashing will not work, as you have room to move around someone like AP could pek out a mashing noob!, this style of movement and stratagie differenchiates it form other fighting games.....
Also in NH3 the graphics are Insane! Blended seamlessly with a slightly CG background, the Specials look like an anime!


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Mar 13, 2006)

hmm...sounds cool

does it have like story mode, and battle modes and stuff like that? or is it just an rpg type game?


----------



## Kaki (Mar 13, 2006)

Noo, it is primarily a fighter but it has a bit of a freeroaming RPG/adventure game with different stories, including set ups that lead to battles and other challanges. Then, it has a story mode that takes you through all of Naruto up untill the fillers form the 1st arc...REaly nice cinematic interludes, and you play throguh naruto....and there are 2 player(or vs comp) minigames! And a shop where you can buy goodies. but Vs mode is where its at.....


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Mar 13, 2006)

cool, thanks alot to both of u ^^


----------



## Naruto_Heart (Mar 14, 2006)

Honestly

this game is awesome to say the least

however, there's one part that really disturbed me (in a nice way)

in NH2, Itachi's strength was sick, and in NH3, Yondaime Hokage just brought that 'sickness' up another level.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 14, 2006)

> Yondaime Hokage just brought that 'sickness' up another level.


 Acctualy, Its been confimed that It DID NOT.....he is 'flashy' but not leathal.....
Itachi is still dangerous (but not the king anymore), Tayuya can be bad.....and KISAME!


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Mar 14, 2006)

yesss this is what i love about the game.... i mean the fourth seems really crazy.... but he is not insanly strong.... and yes so many charecters can become the strongest seeming charecter if you learn how to use them.... like when i use azuma and his sickkk as combos and bounces that can only be stop'd by the best of players


----------



## Kaki (Mar 14, 2006)

Itachi , Jirai, KISAME!!, gai, tayuya, are all quite strong...


----------



## Saskue_Naruto (Mar 14, 2006)

Errr...i posted here a while ago but um does anyone have a walkthrough for the whole game? for everything. the ones that i found are all incomplete. Oh and some had japanese characters that i can't read and it's in a bunch of symbols...so does anyone also know how i can be able to read them? thanks


----------



## Kaki (Mar 14, 2006)

urr I thought you had killed yourself, sorry I got banned and forgot.....


----------



## Saskue_Naruto (Mar 15, 2006)

hahaha okay i see. well if you find it just show me.


----------



## Sparkles the Wonder Kitty (Mar 15, 2006)

wow this thread is still alive??? ok well anyone that wants the cheapest price for the game go here!!!

(it's the walmart of the cyber space)


yay


----------



## Kaki (Mar 15, 2006)

> (it's the walmart of the cyber space)


 I would't say that, but AP has the link in his sig....


----------



## zferolie (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi. I just ordered this game, and the newest magic swap. I should get them next week.

But I need alittle help. I need like a guide that fully describes the game, include menu translations, walkthrough, controls, and movesets. I went to gamefaqs, and the stuff there only helped me alittle. It was too confuseing.

So, do you guys have a guide that can help me?


----------



## Kaki (Mar 17, 2006)

1. yea.....hold on.......
2. You do not need one. I have not used one yet.....


----------



## Saskue_Naruto (Mar 17, 2006)

zferolie said:
			
		

> Hi. I just ordered this game, and the newest magic swap. I should get them next week.
> 
> But I need alittle help. I need like a guide that fully describes the game, include menu translations, walkthrough, controls, and movesets. I went to gamefaqs, and the stuff there only helped me alittle. It was too confuseing.
> 
> So, do you guys have a guide that can help me?



OH ME TOO! i still need a guide...

Kakihara-how did u do everything without a guide or translation


----------



## zferolie (Mar 17, 2006)

Maybe he can understand Japanese. I can't though, so I need one. Seems like there is alot of text in this games, expesially the menu's


----------



## Kaki (Mar 17, 2006)

Well, I'm a big kid now.......even if I could read japanese its too hard to read on the TV.....


----------



## zferolie (Mar 17, 2006)

So you just played the game and through trial and error found what what each option on the menu was and could fullow the RPG part of the game?

I can eventurally figure out the main menu through that way(did that in GNT 4) but what about the start menu? I say a video clip where someone pause the game to do something, and theres like 20 or so options, and a crap load more inside them. How will I be able to play to the fullest potential, because it seemed to do something to the charecters when he selected a certain option.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 17, 2006)

> How will I be able to play to the fullest potential, because it seemed to do something to the charecters when he selected a certain option.


 well, you don't need it but I'll put up some stuff in a bit....


----------



## zferolie (Mar 17, 2006)

thanx, i'm sure they will be more people then me and Sauske_Naruto who will use it

EDIT: I was earching gamefaqs out of boredum, and decided to go to it's message board for NH 3. There as a stick was a translation guide and everything else you need to know about the game. I've been reading over it and it has been helping me understand the game more. Heres the link to the post


----------



## Kaki (Mar 17, 2006)

Ok, I still can post some helpfull goodies....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Mar 18, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> I would't say that, but AP has the link in his sig....


yessss goo there and buy the game off my link so i can get money!!!!!!!!!!!! help the poor!!!!!

and also yes it was pretty easy to beat the game without translations..... all i used them for was to get "secret" charecters


----------



## Kaki (Mar 18, 2006)

Yea, its tricky to do the 10 question tests but you'll get it right eventualy.......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Mar 18, 2006)

hahaha and if not the answers are on gamefaqs

hey who is that in your avi kakihara? he lookz so damn familiar!?!?!!


----------



## nytetyme (Mar 18, 2006)

I kno this has probably been said somewhere in page 20 or purhaps page 100 but 

is there anyway in life that a possible slim chance of maybe having it with SUBTITLES

please please please  sorry I am english and my language learning skills are soft

although, what exact language is it, I might have to try


----------



## Saskue_Naruto (Mar 18, 2006)

zferolie said:
			
		

> EDIT: I was earching gamefaqs out of boredum, and decided to go to it's message board for NH 3. There as a stick was a translation guide and everything else you need to know about the game. I've been reading over it and it has been helping me understand the game more. Heres the link to the post


OMG thanks a ton. REPS!!!:chimpo 




			
				Kakihara said:
			
		

> Ok, I still can post some helpfull goodies....


OH that would be great!


----------



## Kaki (Mar 18, 2006)

Its japanese use common sense....
It uses speech boxes if you prefer to read.....

My avy is Bunshishi of tenjou tenge.......but I'm going to get a better pic of him....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Mar 18, 2006)

oOOOoo now i know!!! god i love that fucking guy!!!!! he wass sooo badass in that anime....... why did they just stop at the main tournament!?!?!?! is there more in the manga???


----------



## Kaki (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes he's the fucking best!! I don't know exactaly why they have not made more, still hoping.....
Yea the Manga goes much farther as usuall.......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Mar 18, 2006)

yeah that was a pretty bad ass series! and omg that guy is just such a hard ass strong maaan!!!!


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Mar 18, 2006)

at the start of the game it's pretty hard to get through but then you just start getting used to it. like for me i didn't use any walkthroughs. took me only about 12 hours to beat the game.would have been sooner if i remembered the slot machines.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Mar 18, 2006)

yepp i felt like such a badass when i beat the game without translations!!!

but i think it would have been impossable to do some of the quizes without transations......


----------



## Kaki (Mar 18, 2006)

yea, we're badasses.......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Mar 18, 2006)

hahahaha, i want to play some new people!!! i mean i know im good but i need to play a truly good person and test my skills!!! me and my cuzz know eachothers styles way to well it is repetative, i want a nice new hard cometition!!!!


----------



## Kaki (Mar 18, 2006)

I just play one person all the time, exceept at cons, well I play my sister too so that 2 players I fight, and they are quite different, sorry your alone.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Mar 18, 2006)

yeah computer can get challenging at times b/c of their replacment techniques, but sometimes it is alot easier to get them into certain things than it would be a normal player


----------



## Kaki (Mar 18, 2006)

True....

Man my friend is having truble adjusting to NH3 I crused him and his fighting spirit....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Mar 18, 2006)

hahahaha i know what you mean... my frined will NOT play anymore... like ever, hahahaha dude im tellin you i sucked at NTH2 compared to NTH3, like if it wasnt for you and that damn 101 video i would suck..... like i never dreamed of the crazy infanent combos....


----------



## Gambitz (Mar 18, 2006)

i havent played this game yet is it any good


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Mar 18, 2006)

hell yes it is!!!! it is more than good!!! it is great!!!!!!! i would say you should buy it now... like fo real it is the best naruto game out so far


----------



## Gambitz (Mar 18, 2006)

> hell yes it is!!!! it is more than good!!! it is great!!!!!!! i would say you should buy it now... like fo real it is the best naruto game out so far


i would if i could read japense


----------



## Kaki (Mar 18, 2006)

Yea, its my faroite game ever!! Its english freindly...


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Mar 19, 2006)

CrAzY_AP said:
			
		

> yeah computer can get challenging at times b/c of their replacment techniques, but sometimes it is alot easier to get them into certain things than it would be a normal player


if you think the computer is hard you should try playing my friend tj, holly crap all i remember is that i tried to hit him and we kept on using are replacement techs. non stop till we were on the other end of the map.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 19, 2006)

NIce, and you probably ran out of chakara.....


----------



## InsaneHsu (Mar 20, 2006)

*Kankyro's combat items?*

In, Naruto Narutimate Hero 3 (PS2),

Does anyone know where and how to get Kankuro's full items?



Any Help Would Be Appreciated.

Thank You!!


----------



## Kaki (Mar 20, 2006)

RPG mode like crazy...


----------



## Slips (Mar 20, 2006)

Dammit sometimes being a Xbox fanboy sucks no Naruto

PS3 here i come


----------



## InsaneHsu (Mar 20, 2006)

*Kankuro's items*

In, Naruto Narutimate Hero 3 (PS2),

Does anyone know where and how to get Kankuro's full items?
I'm lacking this one item so i can't use one of Kankuro's special.

My Kankuro's lvl 49, i completed 95% of the RPG mode. However, i'm unable to find this specific Kankuro item. 

Any Help Would Be Appreciated.

Thank You!!


----------



## Kaki (Mar 20, 2006)

Have you bought everything, see the onsen seans where Jirai is running, Kakasi Vs. Gai thingy........?


----------



## InsaneHsu (Mar 21, 2006)

Yup. how about yourself? Can you use all Kanguro's specials?


----------



## InsaneHsu (Mar 21, 2006)

oh and who is onsen seans where Jirai is running,? i play the japanese version..i don't know the english name.


----------



## InsaneHsu (Mar 21, 2006)

oh and who is onsen seans where Jirai is running,? i play the japanese version..i don't know the english name for that one.


----------



## Saskue_Naruto (Mar 25, 2006)

is there a guide just for RPG mode bc it's kinda confusing for me. i started out doing some missions and then i had to collect crystals from ppl and it's not letting me select missions anymore. only S ranked ones


----------



## Kaki (Mar 25, 2006)

you can type pause and choose the option that looks like  Do that twice, and again in the save screen....


----------



## Psysalis (Mar 25, 2006)

hey so when is this game comming out in the us?


----------



## Kaki (Mar 25, 2006)

THIS game will not be out for a looong time, Just get it and mod your PS2 or something, the FIRST one will come out mid summer.......


----------



## Psysalis (Mar 25, 2006)

damn just the first one *sigh* oh well


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Mar 25, 2006)

screw the american one!!! mod yor ps2 and then play the import of this game!!! i beat the hole thing except all moves and maxed out charecters) without translations (well i used easy to find translations on unlocking the secret charecter and doing some rpg mode ninja missions)


----------



## Kaki (Mar 26, 2006)

got it? 

It will take about a week I suppose there are different speed of shipping.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Mar 26, 2006)

Uzumaki-Naruto 2310 said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me
> Where can I buy Naruto Narutimate 3 ?
> If I buy it how many day will it take to come to my house ?
> I live is USA,CA
> Thanks


just as kakihara said, the link to buy NTH3 on a good, fast, reliable website is in my sig.

it will take different speeds based on different shipping you get, i say longest time it will take is 2 weeks at most


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Mar 26, 2006)

i play it on american ps2 with a swap magic disk to play the game..... it is badass and well worth the import disk


----------



## Saskue_Naruto (Mar 26, 2006)

does anyone have like a list of the items in the order that it appers on the merchant's list. and then which characters need which items?


----------



## Kaki (Mar 26, 2006)

Buy them all!!


----------



## Saskue_Naruto (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm fighting random ppl and getting crystals which i don't know what they are for. and i can't do any more missions for some reason. And i have all the items but everyone that i talked to just talks or fights. Also i have these scrolls which i dont know what htey are for. and when i talk to tsunade these numbers pop up and i think i may have finished one of the things bc it's just characters but the top two still have numbers. sooo help on RPG mode in short...oh and i found hanabi and like i said i have the items and all she does is talks and doesn't take anything. i'll rep you if u help!


----------



## Wander (Mar 27, 2006)

I just ordered this game from Play-Asia along with the Swap Magic 3 thing. I've taken the front end of the CD tray off and I got a flashlight and I looked inside the PS2 and I don't understand how the slide card works. I know it's supposed to hook onto something but I don't see what everyone is saying it hooks onto. Also, does the Swap Magic 3 thing have a 100% working ability on all the PS2 versions as it claims? I've heard some homemade CDs/DVDs won't work but if I use a legitimate Japanese game (like Narutimate 3), is there a 100% chance of it working?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Mar 27, 2006)

i have heard that there is not always a 100% chance that it works...... that is what i have heard (and i couldnt get it to play a japanese dvd that came with NTH3) and as for the slide card.... im not sure b/c i dont use one... however the thing you have to spin with the slide card is a little white "cog" or wheel with groves, so try to find someway to get the slide card to touch the little white cog so you can turn it


----------



## Saskue_Naruto (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm fighting random ppl and getting crystals which i don't know what they are for. and i can't do any more missions for some reason. And i have all the items but everyone that i talked to just talks or fights. Also i have these scrolls which i dont know what htey are for. and when i talk to tsunade these numbers pop up and i think i may have finished one of the things bc it's just characters but the top two still have numbers. sooo help on RPG mode in short...oh and i found hanabi and like i said i have the items and all she does is talks and doesn't take anything. i'll rep you if u help!

EDIT
okay so i finished the first collecting crystal thingy and now i need to do it again i'm assuming...and i read that you need to find the jounins around the different areas but they're not there...so yea....


----------



## Kaki (Mar 28, 2006)

It is not necissary to do the crystall deal over once you see the end cutscean....
You just have to wander aound better after the crystal games....


----------



## Saskue_Naruto (Mar 28, 2006)

umm...hm...that doesn't really help me with my question tho.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 28, 2006)

Yea, I think the PSP game should be out by now, but I don't have a PSP!


----------



## Psysalis (Mar 28, 2006)

damn this game looks really good but im gonna have to wait till it comes out in the us, i dont wanna spend my money on something i cant understand


----------



## Kaki (Mar 28, 2006)

Unless your dumb you can understand enough....


----------



## Psysalis (Mar 28, 2006)

ummmm ha...ha , anyways does anyone know when that naruto nindin game is comming out i know is not gonna be soon but any kind of idea, or are the probly just gonna have it come out once the us naruto epidoes catch up


----------



## Kaki (Mar 28, 2006)

Its been out for almost half a year.....


----------



## Psysalis (Mar 28, 2006)

Talking about the U.S version.... not the import


----------



## Kaki (Mar 28, 2006)

> I like to play JP version it better.


 I concur.

yes, for the US relece it will take more than 2 years.....


----------



## Wander (Mar 28, 2006)

Would saving the game on an American PS2 memory card screw it up or would it just not save? I've never seen this question answered before.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 28, 2006)

It works fine with any decent memory card.....Us, Japan, they are all the same....


----------



## Wander (Mar 28, 2006)

Well that's convienent. Are you familiar with what PS2 versions work best with this? I've got version 10 and I'll be using the bootdisk/swap card thing.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 28, 2006)

Sure if you've got a swapdisc that works it will do fine.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Mar 28, 2006)

yep all ya need is a swap magic and slide card......

and come on people stop being scared to buy tha game just b/c it is in japanese!!!! i dont understand one single thing of jap and i beat the game easy!!!! the only things i needed help with there are easy to find translations for them!!!

...... if i have just made people realize they are gonna stop worrying about the japanese and go ahead and buy tha game..... go ahead and use the link in my sig!


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Mar 28, 2006)

Stupid game.  I bought it on friday, and then my ps2 broke and I was only about to watch the begining .  I have to wait until friday to enjoy it.  It's just staring at me, laughingl....damn youuuu faulty ps2 hardware 

Oh and if you have swap magic, then you don't really need a slide card if you have a new ps2, and if you don't want to use the slide card with an old ps2, then you can buy the flip top case for cheap.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 28, 2006)

That sucks cham, but its worth the unexpected wait anyway....

So you're saying that those new BS2s work with just the swap magic discs? hmmmm I'll try that....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Mar 28, 2006)

yeppp i bought a pimpin clear blue ps2 case for my slim ps2

and come on cham cham you didnt use my link :' ( lol im about to give up on this online advertisment shit.... lol


----------



## Kaki (Mar 29, 2006)

yea online or something........serch for slide card.......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Mar 29, 2006)

Uzumaki-Naruto 2310 said:
			
		

> Hey
> You guy know where to buy the thing make my slim ps2 read Naruto Narutimate 3
> Thanks


lol dont listen to kakihara, but he has the right idea! just go search "flip top" or "swap magic" or "importing on slim ps2" something like that...... you can get shit at


----------



## Kaki (Mar 29, 2006)

Right, I'll give you a few good links as well,   and a personal fav.   There you go!


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Mar 29, 2006)

hahahaha!!!! wow some of those are my favorites!!!!! (and im not even jokeing google is really where i found all my shit when i was first getting into importing)


----------



## Kaki (Mar 29, 2006)

Yea, google=the internet

and NH3=the best!

Look  *Page 123 !!*! YeA!! Long live NH!!


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Mar 29, 2006)

helll yeah this place is still goin!!!! i only wish the NTH3 FC was still going as well :'' ( poor dead FC.......


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Mar 31, 2006)

hey, I was wondering...how do u unlock players in NH3? I just got narutimett portable and I cant figure out how to unlock any players...


----------



## Kaki (Mar 31, 2006)

I am the new owner of the FC, thanks AP!! 

NH3 is not on the PSP.....


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Mar 31, 2006)

I know... I got narutimette portable It's a new NH for the psp...I figured the way to unlock characters would probly be the same or very similar as NH3...


----------



## Kaki (Mar 31, 2006)

In NH3 you finish story mode, then finish RPG mode, and to get the final Kages you answer a 10 question quiz....


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Mar 31, 2006)

ok thanks alot


----------



## Wander (Mar 31, 2006)

Stupid...slide card...must...be able...to play...Naruto game...


----------



## metalanime (Apr 1, 2006)

i have a question regarding the swap magic tools.  I have them and have been playing naruto and other games on my bros slim ps2, but when the tool c (the largest tool with the metal wire) arrived, it was bent, so i bent it as well as I could to match what the image on modchip.com showed, and got it to work.  I went ahead and took it out cause im getting my own slim cause my bro was being a dick, and I put it in a friends ps2, but it wouldnt start the same and took a while to get it right, and the position was completely different.  so here is the question.  how exactly should the wire be bent?  from the top installed view, it looks like this more or less, 

______
   l......l
   l......l
   l......l

now what directino should the end of the bent wire be facing?  inside towards the the main piece, down, up or away, or at some sort of angle?  I just want to know that way I dont go crazy bending it and snapping it or something.


----------



## Danny (Apr 1, 2006)

Why don't people just get your simple run of the mill mod chip :/


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Apr 1, 2006)

sorry metalanime i dont know how the swap tool for slim ps2 work...... i would just try to serch more installment instructions on google or something

and people dont get the mod chipz because they have bad reputations for screwing up your ps2 and makeing them not be able to read american games or something, so it is alot safer to use swap magic and import tools


----------



## metalanime (Apr 2, 2006)

as crazy said, i have no need or want to open up a ps2 when I can just put parts under the lid.  

I think I bent it correctly, but I have to wait till I put it back it to test it out.  either way, once its it, theres not need to take it back out.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Apr 2, 2006)

yeah im sure the bend shouldnt affect it to much


----------



## tigerwoo (Apr 3, 2006)

man i think i outplayed my playstation.  either the laser is getting dull or the discs are getting scratched.  or i fucked it up when i tried to install that modchip.  anyway, i'm at like 8,563,298 ryou or something like it.  accidentally spent a lot of money on stuff before realizing i needed 9 999 999 to get one of the little figures.    bum is me.  i'm thinking about getting GNT4 just because i have no problems with the gamecube swap disc.

the problem is i put the swap magic in, and load and then when i swap the disc, it still won't read it. under any setting.  used to be it didn't matter whether i had it set at NTSC or normal, with special or normal boots.  then when it looks like it Is reading the disc, (cause the screen goes black and i wait for the bandai logo) it freezes.  (no logo)  bum

that's my status.  and i still want to see what's on the other disc.  does anyone know if the swap magic works on that so you can watch it?  (even if it's all "kore wa" this and "sore wa" that)


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Apr 3, 2006)

well that suckzzz ass about your game not working, my old NTH2 game started freezing on me, try to clean the disk, that is what i did with this CD cleaner and i stoped haveing problems..... other than that, i dont know

and i tried to watch the DVD useing swap magic and it didnt work, it might work on a different version of swap magic i dont know...... and yeah i say you should get GNT 4 if you got tha money b/c it is a funnn as game, not as good as NTH3 but itz tighttt


----------



## Wander (Apr 4, 2006)

I got Narutimate 3 to work! This game is amazing but I wish I knew what was going on in the RPG mode. I don't really know what to do. I've been following the story mode (stuck on Manda ><) and unlocked some characters. I'm not sure what's in the shop. I just know the bottom tab is for characters that appear at the main menu (set to Anko ^^). I played the minigames. I played with the card thing in Naruto's room. Anyway, I just need to read up on the RPG mode. I did this thing with Shizune and now I don't know what to do. o_o


----------



## Kaki (Apr 4, 2006)

Hmmmmmm just play around you'll figure it out.......


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 4, 2006)

I still like GNT4 more. It requires less....um....thinking. XD


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Apr 4, 2006)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:
			
		

> I still like GNT4 more. It requires less....um....thinking. XD


lol that is why some like it more and some like it less, i love both but i think NTH3 blew GNT4 out tha water with all the new things


----------



## Kaki (Apr 4, 2006)

Yea, GTN never worked for my on a number of levels, it beats sitting around though.......its acctualy an OK game.


----------



## Wander (Apr 4, 2006)

Is there any point to the minigames you get to through the main menu? I know in the RPG it is to get crystals but I don't get what the other ones are for.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 4, 2006)

Minigames=fun, and thats what they are for.....at least if you play them from the main menue........Now 2 Player is possible........


----------



## Wander (Apr 4, 2006)

Oh, so it's multiplayer too? I didn't know that.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 4, 2006)

yea, its great-if you have someone to play with good to take a break form kicking your friend's ass.....


----------



## Wander (Apr 4, 2006)

Can you choose characters or is it always Naruto against Sakura for the tree climbing, Naruto against Ten Ten for the kunai throwing, and Naruto against Lee for the...jazzersize?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Apr 4, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> yea, its great-if you have someone to play with good to take a break form kicking your friend's ass.....


hahaha hell yeah thatz is such a good break

and no charecter pick wander, always the same people


----------



## Kaki (Apr 4, 2006)

one can be sakura or lee the othr naruto.......


----------



## metalanime (Apr 4, 2006)

yeah, i bent it again and its perfect.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Apr 4, 2006)

metalanime said:
			
		

> yeah, i bent it again and its perfect.


nicee, yeah my fucking ps2 cover made for importing games kinda broke, one of the plastic pieces that holds the left side of the flip top disk drive kinda snaped and now i have to be gentel with it to close the top.... kinda suckz


----------



## metalanime (Apr 5, 2006)

oh yeah, once I have all the duals and stuff, is there anything worth getting?  I still dont have all the figs and sounds and stuff.


----------



## Psysalis (Apr 5, 2006)

well ive been thinkin about getting this game and i dont feel like waiting for one year or 2 for it to come out ( plus i need something new to play) so i just might get it, i was wondering tho, what device thing do you recomend to get the game working and where can i get it?


----------



## metalanime (Apr 5, 2006)

if you have a slim black ps2, just go to modchip.com and get the swapmagic 3.6.  Mainly cause theres no modding required, and I havent realy heard of anything wrong with it.  So far its been great for me.


----------



## Psysalis (Apr 5, 2006)

nah i dont have the slim one, what do u get for the bigger one?


----------



## hakke (Apr 5, 2006)

metalanime said:
			
		

> if you have a slim black ps2, just go to modchip.com and get the swapmagic 3.6.  Mainly cause theres no modding required, and I havent realy heard of anything wrong with it.  So far its been great for me.



holy crap... so many options.

If I plan to get a slim ps2, is the set with a flip thingy and 2 discs (sm 3.6) the one I need to get? just $29? do I need 3.8 or not?


----------



## Kaki (Apr 5, 2006)

With a slim BS2 you can getto rig it.......or possibly just use swap discs I don't know about this but you can look into it.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Apr 5, 2006)

Psysalis said:
			
		

> nah i dont have the slim one, what do u get for the bigger one?


all you need to get is swap magic (doesnt really matter which version) and the slide card (you can find a package deal)



			
				hakke said:
			
		

> If I plan to get a slim ps2, is the set with a flip thingy and 2 discs (sm 3.6) the one I need to get? just $29? do I need 3.8 or not?


the flip top with version 3.6 is perfectly fine, you dont need any other version

FOR ANYONE ABOUT TO BUY THE GAME (psysalis) please please order the game from the direct link in my sigg so i can get alittle money for advertising well!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Apr 5, 2006)

HEY kakihara is that avi from the move battle royal!?!?!?!


----------



## Kaki (Apr 5, 2006)

Acctauly its Beat Takashi in Sonnatine....


----------



## Wander (Apr 5, 2006)

I keep hearing people say level your characters in RPG mode. How do I do that? All I seem to be able to do is level Naruto and ever-so-often some other characters will level up for no reason. I don't get it. ><


----------



## Psysalis (Apr 5, 2006)

does this mod chip look alright , since i dont have the slim ps2 ... and if it is alright is that all i'll need?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Apr 5, 2006)

damnit kakihara i thought it was battle royal....

and wander, you have to get further along in story mode then you can select the charecters you want to fight, and also you can do the ninja missions which are in the third opsion of the rpg menu, there are translations for the missions at gamefaqs.com


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Apr 5, 2006)

Psysalis said:
			
		

> does this mod chip look alright , since i dont have the slim ps2 ... and if it is alright is that all i'll need?


if i was you i would just the the swap magic and flip top, no mod chip........ and i cant answer you if it is ok b/c i use swap magic


----------



## Kaki (Apr 5, 2006)

To level up in RPG, just play the top Level A mission with anyone.......it will level all up.......


----------



## Psysalis (Apr 5, 2006)

where could i get that swap magic thing


----------



## Kaki (Apr 5, 2006)




----------



## Lazerous (Apr 6, 2006)

I just bought GNT4, 72 dollars with shipping .. I could've got it for like 66 dollars but with the shipping, I get a free Pakkun bag.. I was wondering if I made a mistake, I don't want to pay another 70 dollars to get Narutimate hero 3


----------



## Kaki (Apr 6, 2006)

You should get/ask for NH3 and a PS2, well if you are realy broke and without means you could go for NH2, but I reccomend selling your game and gamecube and get hooked up with the real ninja game.....and you can import several other Japanese PS2 games that ROCK.......
Just my thought....


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 6, 2006)

I just beat this game and earned the MUTHER F**KING YONDAIME!!!!! (praises thyself for 10 minutes). this shit is hot. dont believe me check meh sig for more!


----------



## Kaki (Apr 6, 2006)

YES this shit is hot, nice putting that up on yourtube....


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 6, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> YES this shit is hot, nice putting that up on yourtube....


 
   sarcasium. . . .well this game still rocks. . . who's your fav characterz


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Apr 6, 2006)

AZUMAAA is my favorite!!!!! no one else!!!!! well actually i also use naruto... and anbu kakachi and neji....... but really just azuma

and kakihara can you link me to the yourtube videos?????


----------



## Kaki (Apr 6, 2006)

and of course shino's "shinku-Biyaka justu!"


and of even Hinata's kicking ass with her new "byakajin swin jutsu!"



There are a few to enjoy atm.....


----------



## Psysalis (Apr 6, 2006)

that shino clip was kick ass


----------



## Kaki (Apr 6, 2006)

Its typical of NH(3) go get it now!


----------



## Wander (Apr 6, 2006)

Did anyone notice that Tayuya and the bone guy aren't in the RPG? Why is that?


----------



## Kaki (Apr 6, 2006)

Only some charaters are, those two are involved in some RPG missions.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Apr 6, 2006)

Wander said:
			
		

> Did anyone notice that Tayuya and the bone guy aren't in the RPG? Why is that?


yeah dont think you are done with rpg mode just because the credits rolled....... you have ALOT more to do, so actually they are both in rpg later


----------



## Kaki (Apr 6, 2006)

Yea, and they are in story mode as they were in the anime.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Apr 6, 2006)

dude kakihara you notice..... people ask a question and then both of us answer it, its like and endless cycle, hahaha


----------



## Kaki (Apr 6, 2006)

Yea the dumb and dumber cool guys' NH Q and A.........


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Apr 6, 2006)

hahaha that is why we are here!!! it really does make me feel all smart and shit.... but really im just a dumb ass that has been playing every NTH game


----------



## Kaki (Apr 6, 2006)

Same here but I'm a smart ass that's played all the NH games .....

Damn still a bunch of schoolwork......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Apr 6, 2006)

i know i really should be doing my work...... actually i am gonna go do it right now, lata


----------



## Kaki (Apr 6, 2006)

Yea, same here I hope, later.......


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 7, 2006)

I wish this game came with online. I feel like raping 8 year olds with kiba and sasuke(my best characterz)


----------



## Kaki (Apr 8, 2006)

To unlocke kages in RPG mode pass Ebisu's quizes.......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Apr 8, 2006)

yeah un2310 just go to like gamefaqs message board and there are walkthroughs how to unlock em doing the quizes


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 8, 2006)

god bless gameFaqs with it's undiing  gaming knowedge and other creepy but cool shit like that


----------



## Gambitz (Apr 8, 2006)

does anyone know when this game will out in english? i cant read japanse


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 8, 2006)

drunken master said:
			
		

> does anyone know when this game will out in english? i cant read japanse


 
  good luck learning japanesse then. the earliest this game MIGHT come out is about in may 2012, you might as well have a japanesse textbook next to you


----------



## Gambitz (Apr 8, 2006)

> good luck learning japanesse then. the earliest this game MIGHT come out is about in may 2012, you might as well have a japanesse textbook next to you


are u kidding me lol:amazed


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 8, 2006)

drunken master said:
			
		

> are u kidding me lol:amazed


 
 I really wish but unfortanitlly. that's why the best thingz in life are never free.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Apr 8, 2006)

drunken master said:
			
		

> are u kidding me lol:amazed


no he is not, however, you dont need to undertand japanese what so ever to play this game, i dont know any jap and i beat the game with out any translations besides the few i needed that were very easy to find at


----------



## Saskue_Naruto (Apr 8, 2006)

does anyone know if we can turn off the items? if so can you tell me? thanks


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 8, 2006)

Saskue_Naruto said:
			
		

> does anyone know if we can turn off the items? if so can you tell me? thanks


 

      I dont think you can turn off your Items during battles. I dont know why you would though. by the way I have a thought. if kisime and Itachi are from the atkatsuki then why the hell isn't the rest of the group in it?

  sasori and zetsu are like super powerful (not that all of them are weak hell the atkatsuki leader himself is over kill with his 7 azure dragonz of doom)

  but aside from that I've found out this gamez on the freakin DS!!!


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Apr 9, 2006)

naww you cvan turn items off ad akatsuki arnt in tha game yet b/c they were not even in tha manga by tha time the game was made, wait till NTH4 and yo will see some akatsukiiii


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 9, 2006)

sweet. I wonder what sasori's level 4 ougi looks like?


   yes.. . .  narutimate 4 WILL RULE!!! *EVIL LAUGHZ*


----------



## Kaki (Apr 9, 2006)

The game dose have Kisame and Itachi.....

I think ANBU Itachi could make a nice addition.....


----------



## hinanaru (Apr 9, 2006)

should i get a japanese ps2 or just mod it

i really don't wanna take chances and screw up my ps2


----------



## Wander (Apr 9, 2006)

Taken from GameFAQs:

"Konohamaru: In order to unlock Konohamaru, you must first find his friend within the Academy either before or after you beat the main RPG story. His young friend will quiz you with ten various questions. Get all ten right and Konohamaru will be unlocked. The best way to do this is to do the following.

What we're looking for is the first set of answers where 2 and 3 looks like 'L shaped hooks', both are the same first symbol.

Just keep answering 1 until you get to this set of answers, takes a while to get to it sometimes.

Once you get to this, the answers are:

1, 2, 1, 2, 3, 1, 3, 3, 2, 1"



			
				hinanaru said:
			
		

> should i get a japanese ps2 or just mod it
> 
> i really don't wanna take chances and screw up my ps2



If your PS2 is a later version you should have no trouble with a slide card. It's a little under $30 and does not void your PS2's warranty. Mod chips and flip top cases, on the other hand, do. If you want to get Narutimate 3, order it from Play-Asia in the link in CrAzY_AP's signature. They give you a 6 month warranty on all purchases and if it doesn't work you can always send it back for a full refund. The slide card is easy to use once you get the hang of it. It will take a couple of tries and there is a video at YouTube.com (just search slide card) showing you how to use one.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Apr 9, 2006)

thats right hinanaru, wander just answered all your questions, you shouldnt mod your ps2 just get a swap magic boot disk with the slide card

and wander you even advertised for me!!!!! to buy the game go from the link in my sig so i can get money for advertising play-asia (which is a very reliable and good import website)


----------



## Wander (Apr 9, 2006)

Just helping a brother out.


----------



## Calundann (Apr 9, 2006)

I was wondering about the PS3 being backward compatible with PS2 and PS1. Will it be able to play importet PS2 games ?


----------



## Wander (Apr 9, 2006)

The president of Sony is quoted as saying that he doesn't like the XBOX360 because it's quasi-backward compatible. The PS3 will be able to play all PS1 and PS2 games and I've heard somewhere that it will be region free.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Apr 9, 2006)

^^^^ wow that would be baddd ass...... now all i have to do is think about a NTH game for tha ps3.... omg... hahaha


----------



## hinanaru (Apr 9, 2006)

i already knew about play-asia

i got naruto gekitou ninja taisen 4 there.


thanks for the help guys but i thought fat ps2 required modding


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Apr 9, 2006)

hinanaru said:
			
		

> i already knew about play-asia
> 
> i got naruto gekitou ninja taisen 4 there.
> 
> ...


nope all you need is boot disk, screw modding, that is dangerouse!!!

and even though you know about play asia, if you click on my link and then buy the game from that link then i get alittle bit of money for getting them customers!!! so can you still go from my link when your going to order the game, if not thats ok


----------



## hinanaru (Apr 9, 2006)

ok i will go to your link.

help a fellow fan!

oh you signed up for that Play-Asia.com Affiliation Program.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Apr 9, 2006)

there ya go!! thankz, and anytime you get stuck on tha game, come and post in here, but as previouse help, when you do feel stuck...... i say run around the every city and talk to everyone and see if something new pops up, hahaha, that was always my methode!


----------



## hinanaru (Apr 9, 2006)

lol!


alright then!


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 9, 2006)

Calundann said:
			
		

> I was wondering about the PS3 being backward compatible with PS2 and PS1. Will it be able to play importet PS2 games ?


 
  if Ps 2 gamez where backward compadiable to Ps one there would be no reson for me to throw mine away.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 9, 2006)

To answer that in a non inane fasion.....it depends on if it IS nonregional.......pobably a PS2 region Boot disc if not.......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Apr 9, 2006)

im not sure if i will be able to get a ps3...... maybe my mom will let me get it for a going to college gift next year, oO or maybe my roomate will get one! (they will be out by next may right)


----------



## Kaki (Apr 9, 2006)

I think they come out in the fall, it got delayed or something......

I will put off getting one as it will take a while for games on that level to come out and they will be expensive as shit.......


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 9, 2006)

I might consider buying a naruto 4 for gamecube. . . for some reson it doesnt feel right havin nintendo and sony without there prior gamez. . .


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Apr 9, 2006)

yeah GNT 4 is a good game to have, it is always good multi-player fun and the style of fighting is much different, it isnt near the game of NTH3 but it is still a good anf fun game to have!!


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 9, 2006)

CrAzY_AP said:
			
		

> yeah GNT 4 is a good game to have, it is always good multi-player fun and the style of fighting is much different, it isnt near the game of NTH3 but it is still a good anf fun game to have!!


 

   true. I thought I could use it since the battle system is easier for my sister to play. she needs a break so I should give it to her on her birthday (her fav character is hinata after she awakenz for some reson. . . must be the new jutsu)


----------



## Kaki (Apr 10, 2006)

Yea, GTN is a decent party game but don't deprive your sis of the NH.....you can always set a handicap/let her be LV. up and you are not/ take it easy ect....


----------



## Kaki (Apr 10, 2006)

Gooood to hear......go to bed!


----------



## narutox3 (Apr 10, 2006)

do i have to


----------



## Wander (Apr 10, 2006)

What's the highest level someone can get? Yondaime is 30. 99 would be crazy.


----------



## CagedBird (Apr 10, 2006)

*Are these games all that good?*

I find that with games like these you like them because you are a fan of whatever, but in fact they arent really all that...

So like truthfully isit all that?

im asking cos im from england and the game aint even out here, i dont think, so it would be troublesome if i order it frm the states or wherevr and it aint wrth it...


----------



## Wander (Apr 10, 2006)

It's not available in the States either. It won't be for a long time. I find it very enjoyable to play. The fighting is fun because it takes a while to defeat your opponent and it's not quick like other fighting games. The stages have multiple levels and there are items you can use in the field like in Super Smash Brothers.


----------



## Mercury Koopa (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey guys. I just bought this game and am waiting for it to arrive. I read the stuff on gamefaq's and I was wondering, how long does it take to get all the ougi's?

Thanks~


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 10, 2006)

*sigh* and just think about bleach!


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Apr 10, 2006)

CagedBird said:
			
		

> I find that with games like these you like them because you are a fan of whatever, but in fact they arent really all that...
> 
> So like truthfully isit all that?
> 
> im asking cos im from england and the game aint even out here, i dont think, so it would be troublesome if i order it frm the states or wherevr and it aint wrth it...


yes they are actually all very good fighting games (expecially NTH3) and i would say it is actually worth importing it and simply buying a swap magic and slide card to play imported games......... this game is not just hype of NTH lovers, that is why people have actually swiched from the other naruto games to the NTH games b/c they are that good.....



			
				Daikenkai said:
			
		

> Hey guys. I just bought this game and am waiting for it to arrive. I read the stuff on gamefaq's and I was wondering, how long does it take to get all the ougi's?
> 
> Thanks~


well it all dependes on how much you play and how good you are....... but in a general statment.... i would say it takes a long ass time to get all the ougies....... but it is always still fun wile getting them


----------



## Kaki (Apr 10, 2006)

BTW the Max level is 50........


----------



## Calundann (Apr 11, 2006)

chosen one said:
			
		

> if Ps 2 gamez where backward compadiable to Ps one there would be no reson for me to throw mine away.


Im not really sure what you are saying but you no doubt misunderstood me. I was talking about PS1 and PS2 games being playable on the PS3 and if the PS3 will accept imported PS2 games. Because if it will then I will just buy a PS3 instead of a PS2.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Apr 11, 2006)

Calundann said:
			
		

> Im not really sure what you are saying but you no doubt misunderstood me. I was talking about PS1 and PS2 games being playable on the PS3 and if the PS3 will accept imported PS2 games. Because if it will then I will just buy a PS3 instead of a PS2.


welll not surw why im responding to this...... b/c i dont know the answer, haha, but im sure you willl be able to play ps2 games on ps3..... and i would think you could still play imported ps2 games on ps3 but you might need a new version of swap magic.... or maybe not... im not sure


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 11, 2006)

Calundann said:
			
		

> Im not really sure what you are saying but you no doubt misunderstood me. I was talking about PS1 and PS2 games being playable on the PS3 and if the PS3 will accept imported PS2 games. Because if it will then I will just buy a PS3 instead of a PS2.


 
  sorry about that then. I'm not sure if the Ps3 would but I have hope that it could play Ps1 and Ps2 games. otherwise I'm not wasting my time on it.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 15, 2006)

I think they were posted just a page back......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Apr 15, 2006)

Uzumaki-Naruto 2310 said:
			
		

> Anyone know the answer to Ebisu to get 1st & 2nd Hokage?


yea has kakihara said it was posted one or two pages back and if your truly a fat ass go to  and it is on there


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 15, 2006)

has anyone found the Infinite combo for Cursed Seal sasuke. I need it for a fight with Itachi.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Apr 15, 2006)

try o o o then [] to cancel the combo then start another o o o

or you can thread together ooo down o comobos


----------



## Kaki (Apr 15, 2006)

See this vid for sasuke and naruto infinites.....


----------



## louis (Apr 15, 2006)

I live in the U.S and was wondering could any one tell me how i can order or get naruto games from japan


----------



## ~Wrath~ (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm really planning to buy this game as soon as it comes out. Hopefully it would come out as the best Naruto game for the PS2. XD


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Apr 16, 2006)

louis said:
			
		

> I live in the U.S and was wondering could any one tell me how i can order or get naruto games from japan


look at the huge link in my sig. that is where you order it!!! play-asia is like the best importing site around and if you buy it from that dicrect link i get alittle bit of money for advertising the game, then all you need to do is buy a swap magic (just google serch swap magic and all the best sites and ways to buy it will come up)

and ~ShiningStar~ you waiting for this game to come out in the US?!?!?!?! thatz like fucking three years from now

o shit just noticed louis you live in h-town, niceee, i got to memorial high


----------



## louis (Apr 16, 2006)

CrAzY_AP said:
			
		

> look at the huge link in my sig. that is where you order it!!! play-asia is like the best importing site around and if you buy it from that dicrect link i get alittle bit of money for advertising the game, then all you need to do is buy a swap magic (just google serch swap magic and all the best sites and ways to buy it will come up)
> 
> and ~ShiningStar~ you waiting for this game to come out in the US?!?!?!?! thatz like fucking three years from now
> 
> o shit just noticed louis you live in h-town, niceee, i got to memorial high




thanks alot

I go to Westside High


----------



## ~Wrath~ (Apr 16, 2006)

I would really want to buy this game for PS2, I swear I will buy it. @_@


----------



## NarSakSasKak (Apr 16, 2006)

Naruto Gekiout Ninja Taisen 4 is way better than Herotime 3...played both now.  Herotime 3 it seems like you can just spam supers and such...not as much strategy as NGNT 4.  Plus the characters dont feel complete...maybe thats because there are so many useless ones.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Apr 16, 2006)

i strongly disagree, yes it is a game that people can be mashers and super spamers or what ever...... but if your actually good, then you wont ever get hit by someone just spamming supers or mashing..... not to mention if you look into tha game there are several techniques, if you really want to see the different ones then pm a guy named kakihara and ask him to send you a link to Naruto 101......... also the game itself is no comparison, GNT4 gets very old it is just fighting and fighting, in NTH3 the story mode walks you threw the entire series and then the rpg mode sends you on a different new sotry with a mix of good fights and the normal rpg style of running around

the only thing i will agree with you on is that GNT4 charecters do have there own kind of style and good moves, but i mean you judged NTH3 to fast, the charecters do have great moved and techniques of there own and supers are only used by sucky ass's, or on suck players b/c a true player knows how to dodge them well and wont be beat by stupid mashing and random supers


----------



## NarSakSasKak (Apr 16, 2006)

CrAzY_AP said:
			
		

> i strongly disagree, yes it is a game that people can be mashers and super spamers or what ever...... but if your actually good, then you wont ever get hit by someone just spamming supers or mashing..... not to mention if you look into tha game there are several techniques, if you really want to see the different ones then pm a guy named kakihara and ask him to send you a link to Naruto 101......... also the game itself is no comparison, GNT4 gets very old it is just fighting and fighting, in NTH3 the story mode walks you threw the entire series and then the rpg mode sends you on a different new sotry with a mix of good fights and the normal rpg style of running around
> 
> the only thing i will agree with you on is that GNT4 charecters do have there own kind of style and good moves, but i mean you judged NTH3 to fast, the charecters do have great moved and techniques of there own and supers are only used by sucky ass's, or on suck players b/c a true player knows how to dodge them well and wont be beat by stupid mashing and random supers


Yea but what happens after you finish the story mode and rpg?  I dont know...i played both with my brother and we agreed that NGNT4 was better becuase of the strat.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Apr 16, 2006)

well everyone likes different things, i just think that you dont know the stratagy of NTH3, b/c trust me, if you knew a truly good NTH3 player you would see the amazing techniques and stratagy....

and after story mode and rpg???? there is always badd ass vs mode with a friend or the computer (and GNT4 doesnt even have a story or rpg mode to match NTH3 in the first place), and plenty of charecters to try and master over time and also rpg mode takes a longgg fucking time...... you try to level your charecters all the way up to 50 and that becomes hard and fun (i still havent done it) i mean i play GNT4 all the time and it just really doesnt bring as much to the table, i mean it is fun and shit but just not as filling as NTH3


----------



## JonJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey all-
Can someone scan the face label of the Narutimate Hero 3 DVD in Hi-rez (1280x1024) please?  I have a copied version of the game and want to put the correct label on the DVD.  
Thanks,
-Jon


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Apr 16, 2006)

damnnnn another h-town person, whatzzz upp

sorry... i cant do that for you i dont have a digital camra :' ( maybe i can borrow a friends...... hummm


----------



## Gaara0101 (Apr 17, 2006)

are there any english versions of the game i'v been tryin to get it online but they're all japanese!


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Apr 17, 2006)

nope no english version, you should just import it then buy a swap magic...... it is that easy, and not to expensive


----------



## Gambitz (Apr 17, 2006)

i hope the english version comes out soon


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Apr 17, 2006)

will yall give it up, it wont come out for a long ass time....... and when the english version does come out it will only be NTH 1 and that game fucking suckzz compared to the others...... but yeah i guess itz coo if you just cant stand to play a jap game with english translations


----------



## Kaki (Apr 17, 2006)

Yea "ultimate Ninja" is coming out this summer.....
Hopefuly it will spark more interest in the US for the current NH game.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Apr 17, 2006)

i wonder if they are going to change things for the american NTH


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Apr 17, 2006)

drunken master said:
			
		

> i hope the english version comes out soon



i hope you can wait for about 4-5 years. thats even if naruto lasts that long in the U.S. . i beat this game about 3 months ago. it's a great game but sucks when no one wants to play you.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 17, 2006)

Its STILL a good game even without opponents.....but that dose suck....

Yea, I heard that they may have 2 more charaters in the first one, and I presume it will only be dub. 
The good thing is it will get the NH line started and out in the US, lots of commercials and reviews and such....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Apr 17, 2006)

^^^^ yeahhh i feel ya i lost my frined down tha street as a player b/c i kicked his ass to badd, lol

so how is naruto doin in the US???? i havent really noticed kids walkin aroud with like naruto lunch boxes or anything yet, lol


----------



## Kaki (Apr 17, 2006)

Its just starting but its doing quite well.....


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Apr 17, 2006)

The vs pose mode in this game rocks .  The rare times I get to play this game with my brother, we don't even play in vs much anymore.  We just see who can get the poses right


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Apr 17, 2006)

hahahaha chamcham, i didnt know you ever played this game!!! and yeahh the mini games are always nice...... they are a good way to rest the fingers after some crazyyy 1 on 1's


----------



## Kaki (Apr 17, 2006)

Yea, its a nice one.......a bit like DDR with a controller, I enjoy the tree climbing also....


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Apr 17, 2006)

CrAzY_AP said:
			
		

> hahahaha chamcham, i didnt know you ever played this game!!! and yeahh the mini games are always nice...... they are a good way to rest the fingers after some crazyyy 1 on 1's


Yup.  I used to prefer the GC version, but this one has grown on me.  Plus the adventure type mode is a plus.  And the extra characters.  I just have such a hard time using Gaara.  It's quite a pain when fighthing Lee, who my brother uses a lit (not even his favorite character in the series ).  Anyway, I do play this game, just to make sure that all of my gaming horizons are in tact .


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Apr 17, 2006)

hahaha yeah i usto like the fighting of GNT alott, but this game really surpassed it and i have alot more fun playin it, but the game cube game is always fun with groups


----------



## Kaki (Apr 17, 2006)

.....I've always seen which was the real deal.....?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Apr 17, 2006)

shiiit i have always liked NH better but you know it was always fun to play the gamecube...... alright well time for food, lata people


----------



## Kaki (Apr 17, 2006)

Later, its almost time for bed myself but I must study........


----------



## Gaara0101 (Apr 17, 2006)

can i get swap magic from australia iv been searching everywhere for it


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Apr 17, 2006)

you will need to order it online, if you want to find good places to buy it just go to  and search "swap magic" or you could go to  and look their, and to buy the game you of course buy it from the link in my sigg (o by the way you have a normal sized ps2 right? not slim)


----------



## Kaki (Apr 17, 2006)

Yea, you can tell them how you want your disc....

Amen for


----------



## ~Wrath~ (Apr 17, 2006)

I would prefer buying the english version, and i just hope it would be an awesome game.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 17, 2006)

Get the US version if you must, its not bad its the game that started it all.....


----------



## ~Wrath~ (Apr 17, 2006)

Well of course i'm gonna buy the english version, and when will the game be released?


----------



## JonJ (Apr 18, 2006)

Hey Crazy_AP-
Yep, I'm H-Town-located right at U of H.  If you get some time, you outta come out here.  My neighbor has a scanner, and I could just scan the top of your CD...
-Jon


----------



## Kaki (Apr 18, 2006)

In the US the game will come out in teh summer sometime....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Apr 18, 2006)

kakihara....... your avi scares me..... hahaha

u of h huh?? iv been there a few times to pick up some frineds


----------



## Kaki (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks orc ninja made it.....


----------



## NarSakSasKak (Apr 18, 2006)

DO NOT BUY THE ENGLISH VERSION.
If you have watched all the anime episodes, you will be sorely dissapointed with Clash of the Ninjashit.
There are about....5 characters?  Not including the fanservice Sharingun crap modes.
Trust me, just go out and buy Herotime 3 or NGNT 4, whichever you please from lik sang or play asia.  I was considering Clash of the ninja...but the crappy character list isnt worth the 40 bucks frankly.  If you are worried about translation, dont.  I got through it fine and i worried my ass off that i wasnt going to understand a word.  If u happen to buy NGNT 4, Pm me or something i got all the translation sheets for everything that you need.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Apr 18, 2006)

thatz right^^^^ fuck the english version....... it is going to be lame as fuck compared to NTH3!!!


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 18, 2006)

NarSakSasKak said:
			
		

> DO NOT BUY THE ENGLISH VERSION.
> If you have watched all the anime episodes, you will be sorely dissapointed with Clash of the Ninjashit.
> There are about....5 characters? Not including the fanservice Sharingun crap modes.
> Trust me, just go out and buy Herotime 3 or NGNT 4, whichever you please from lik sang or play asia. I was considering Clash of the ninja...but the crappy character list isnt worth the 40 bucks frankly. If you are worried about translation, dont. I got through it fine and i worried my ass off that i wasnt going to understand a word. If u happen to buy NGNT 4, Pm me or something i got all the translation sheets for everything that you need.


 
       I'm enjoying naruto Taisen 4 as of right now. it's four player awsomeness is incredible. and to think taisen 2 for DS is Wi-Fi!!!


----------



## Kaki (Apr 18, 2006)

Thats right if you have not played any or if you have, don't mess around with the US versions or GTN.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Apr 19, 2006)

yeah^^^ i think if you go to narutos home you can watch all the videos and look at your figures and everything from their....... if not, then go back to where you bought it then you might be able to watch it from their, but im pretty sure it is in naruto's house that you watch them


----------



## Kaki (Apr 19, 2006)

Thats right, vids, cards, figs, and sounds.....


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Apr 19, 2006)

Okay, back to actual discussion about Narultimate Hero 3 itself.

Has anyone learned how to use Chouji/Jiroubou or any other slow characters effectively (other than Gaara)? I can use practically all the fast characters like Itachi and Kiba but it's almost impossible for me to get used to such slow speed (not to mention I haven't found any good combos with Chouji's spinning spike jutsu).


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Apr 19, 2006)

i can not use chouji...... well except against sucky ass people..... but i would say a key to slow charecters is perfect timeing with replacements, b/c then even though your slow you can dodge easy...... but i really dont know many of his combo threads or anything


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Apr 19, 2006)

Butterfly Chouji's, pretty good, when able to get into it, that's all I know about him.  I'm still having a really hard time with Gaara, but I won't give up.  He WILL become my best character.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Apr 19, 2006)

hahahaha, its is all about azuma!!!!  (o and if you want to start off in buterfly chouji mode just hold the [select] button wile selecting your charecter) << that also works for all the sound and naruto and sasuke and lee and anyone who has a second form (even garaa)


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Apr 19, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> Butterfly Chouji's, pretty good, when able to get into it, that's all I know about him.  I'm still having a really hard time with Gaara, but I won't give up.  He WILL become my best character.



All I know is that unless you're using SELECT to get into transformations or you get really lucky with a chakra-recovery item, it is almost asking to die to transform into something because their chakra cost ougis are usually 2 or 3 bars. It is a death toll since many characters (if not all) can infinite in some way or another. It's to the point where my friends and I always choose ougis that are 1 bar since it is too risky to use anything higher. Besides, the balance really needs to change in some ougis since some 1 bar ougis are infinitely better with their power-up afterwards, and for a cheap cost too.

EDIT: And summons are crappy too. It is WAY too easy to dodge the attacks.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Apr 19, 2006)

Oh cool.  I didn't know that, but I'd rather unlock them through the move.  Does Lee only have the drunken mode, or can he Unlock the gates?  I haven't seen him do that in this one.
EDIT:
@Level 60 Orc:  Thanks for the info.  I'm not that great at the game yet, so I didn't know about those consequences.  I'll definately keep it in mind.


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Apr 19, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> Oh cool.  I didn't know that, but I'd rather unlock them through the move.  Does Lee only have the drunken mode, or can he Unlock the gates?



Lee can transform to drunk but Gates are considered a power-up (and a sick one too).


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Apr 19, 2006)

well i think you can do an ougi that will give him a power up that is equal to opening up the gate but he can only trylu transform into drunken master


----------



## Dragonthorn (May 1, 2006)

Lee's has a level three ougi that allows him to go into drunken mode. A couple of his level two ougis allow him to go into gates.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (May 1, 2006)

yeahhh.... that is what i was tryin to say.....


----------



## Kaki (May 1, 2006)

*NEWS*: Maito(gai suit) Naruto is Broken and BAAaaaned, vid later!


----------



## CrAzY_AP (May 1, 2006)

come on kakihara you always say you will get vids later!!! and i never see em!!! hahaha lol


----------



## Azure-kun (May 1, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> *NEWS*: Maito(gai suit) Naruto is Broken and BAAaaaned, vid later!


 
 WHHHAAAT!!!


----------



## Saskue_Naruto (May 1, 2006)

umm i have a question. in RPG mode with the scroll store i'm assuming..what do those do. also how do i get all the ougi's and jutus. thanks.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (May 2, 2006)

ummmm i have heard that the scrolls allow you to use certain ougis that you have unlocked.... but i am not sure..... and to get all the jutsus and ougis just do as manyyyy fights as possable and then go on "dates" with people around the village, by talkingt o them then they will tell you a place to meet in blue...... go there (or just run around till you see them) and you will get a jutsu of theirs


----------



## Heavy Arms (May 3, 2006)

There's already a thread about this game...


----------



## Kaki (May 3, 2006)

Yes, and an FC, join it!


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (May 3, 2006)

I'm gonna merge this thread, since I think the other one didn't have a link to the intro...oh and this game's been out for quite a while now.  In the thread I'll merge this with, you may find a lot of good info for the game.


----------



## Kaki (May 3, 2006)

Yea that will work.....


----------



## Kaki (May 3, 2006)

did you spot the part that is broken with Maito naruto?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (May 3, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> I'm gonna merge this thread, since I think the other one didn't have a link to the intro...oh and this game's been out for quite a while now.  In the thread I'll merge this with, you may find a lot of good info for the game.


wait, what and were is this other thread?????? this one was first right?

and naw kakihara i havent even wathed the vid yet...... soon i will

EDIT--- watched it...... well all i noticed is that it is extremly easy to spam the dynamic entery and even if you do a replacment on one of his hits you can do dynamic entery fast enough to hit them before they can hit you......


----------



## Arty (May 6, 2006)

I have had 2 and a slide card/swap magic disc for the past year. I have never been able to get the slide card to work(yes, I took the front off of my disc tray.)

I suspect I am the stupidest person on the planet.


----------



## juz4eugene (May 7, 2006)

Hi do anyone know where I can get the NTH3 walkthrough..I'm kinda lost coz i don't understand Jap... The gamefaq walkthrough information of the rpg is too little..


----------



## Dr. Uchiha (May 7, 2006)

just use trial and error. and after awhile you'll get used to the rpg mode and you'll understand every thing.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (May 7, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> I have had 2 and a slide card/swap magic disc for the past year. I have never been able to get the slide card to work(yes, I took the front off of my disc tray.)
> 
> I suspect I am the stupidest person on the planet.


i dont know what you are doing wrong....... first put in the swap magic and turn on your ps2...... then wait for it to say insert disk...... then you put the slide card into the ps2 disk drive were it fitz and you manually open the disk drive, then swich the disks, then manually close the disk drive........

 if you can not get the slide card to manually close and open it then get a paper clip, a flash light and open the disk drive up by rotating a little white cog that will slowly open the ps2, then close the disk drive by spinning the cog the other direction

and if you are stuck on rpg mode then just continue to run aroud..... talk to people and look for items...... new fights will come eventually


----------



## ilabb (May 8, 2006)

I don't see the broken-ness, actually. It seems that the Kakashi player could block it way over half the time, and it takes, what, 1/3 of your chakra to use it.

Hell, pretty much every character can use Dynamic Entry. Am I missing something? O_o


----------



## Jink (May 8, 2006)

is Naruto: Narutimate Hero _Naruto: Clash of Ninja_ in america?


----------



## ilabb (May 8, 2006)

No, Naruto: Clash of Ninja is Naruto Gekitou Ninja Taisen! 1

Narutimate Hero will be called Naruto: Ultimate Ninja, I think.


----------



## Kaki (May 8, 2006)

That's right.......


----------



## Arty (May 12, 2006)

Well, since I'm a total idiot that ruined my PS2's ribbon cable installing a non solder mod chip, does anybody know a place I can get my PS2 repaired that allows mod chips? Online.

Goddamnit


----------



## Kaki (May 12, 2006)

Bummer, should have used the slidecard.....

you may just want to pick up a cheep ps2......or look for a local videogame store and talk around to find a guy that can help you...


----------



## Arty (May 12, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Bummer, should have used the slidecard.....
> 
> you may just want to pick up a cheep ps2......or look for a local videogame store and talk around to find a guy that can help you...



I'll try that, thanks.

I thought the slide card would wear out my drive, and, as anyone who messes up this bad, I thought I was smart enough to install a mod chip myself.


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (May 13, 2006)

I have the game and im having trouble unlocking Hyuuga Hanabi and Yondaime Hokage.I no how to get Yonadime but i need Hanabi to do so.You have to do this thing called Date mode but im not sure how to go about doing it:amazed


----------



## Kaki (May 13, 2006)

You just walk around the main town talking to pepole and it may gointo date sequences where they eat together or something, you must also complete RPG mode.......

The slide card will serve you as long as you use your PS2.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (May 13, 2006)

mangekyou_slayer said:
			
		

> I have the game and im having trouble unlocking Hyuuga Hanabi and Yondaime Hokage.I no how to get Yonadime but i need Hanabi to do so.You have to do this thing called Date mode but im not sure how to go about doing it:amazed


yeah just talk to people then they will tell you a place to meet in blue...... and you can find hinabi three times and go on three dates with her before you unlock her and the 4th


----------



## Kaki (May 13, 2006)

Yup, yo AP have you been keeping up wiht your NH3? I am stepping it up now that I finished all of my AP tests(funny thats in your name too).......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (May 13, 2006)

hahahaha nopee i havent played in a long as time...... im not done with my tests yet....... i didnt take any AP's but i have finals in two weeks, so i am still going hard until then, but after that its summer time and then i should have enough time to finally max level some charecters and perfect my skills, hahaha


----------



## the 1 and only jj (May 14, 2006)

hey do you guys know if there are any NH3 tournaments around the midwest? i know that there is one every month in NY but i can't find one that is in the midwest. i've had this game ever since it first came out but no one wants to play me any more  . so im just wondering if you guys no of any tournaments.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (May 15, 2006)

hummm..... i dont know of any tournyz but, you can check out any local anime convention or any of their web sites and see if they will have the game to play


----------



## Kaki (May 15, 2006)

Websites may not tell you much, but if you bring it you can probalby get it started yourself....
YAY for Otakon!!


----------



## CrAzY_AP (May 15, 2006)

hey kakihara you know that video of naruto you posted awile ago..... what was the problem with him..... just the fact that you can massivly spam the dynamic entery and even if you do a replacments on one of his hits he can do dynamic entery and hit you before you can hit him?????


----------



## Kaki (May 15, 2006)

Yea, Pretty much. He can spam it due to his hight Item stat, he has programmed "Luck" that caused him to get mega chakra Items when he busts things open.....
Thus His DE is banned!


----------



## CrAzY_AP (May 15, 2006)

lol nicee...... i didnt ever use that shit anywayz...... im all about azuma, it is just toooo much fun to punch tha shit out of your oponent


----------



## Kaki (May 15, 2006)

Yup, He's crazy, I don't think I have a fav but I think sasuke is quite smooth in his style.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (May 15, 2006)

yeah i like sasuke and naruto in this one, i never did use them in previous games...... im also pretty happy with fightin with anko


----------



## Kaki (May 15, 2006)

I don't like anko too much.....kinda like shizune I guess.....

Neji is great too.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (May 15, 2006)

yeahh neji is tighttt..... i deeply hate him though..... b/c my cousin plays as him...... and he is a sick freak and does things with him i can not do..... pisses me off..... hahaha


----------



## Kaki (May 15, 2006)

Yea.....Neji can do a few extra ticks...

I want to like Orochi but he is not easy to rock with...


----------



## Mercury Koopa (May 22, 2006)

Sup guys? This game is awesome! Why isn't everyone swarming here? Anywho, I would like to know an approximate time in took to get all the ougis. And how do you get Jutsu's?

Thanks guys. This game needs a LOT more hype.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (May 22, 2006)

Daikenkai said:
			
		

> Sup guys? This game is awesome! Why isn't everyone swarming here? Anywho, I would like to know an approximate time in took to get all the ougis. And how do you get Jutsu's?
> 
> Thanks guys. This game needs a LOT more hype.


This thread is 134 pages. . . .and has pretty much had quite a lot of discussion in it, with people like Crazy AP and the like .

As for how long it too me to get all the ougis and whatnot.....It took me a month, because I really wasn't spending much time with the game.


----------



## Kaki (May 23, 2006)

Yea, NH3 is going to live on for a good year.....untill they announce NH4! 

hmmm yup, AP and I ran this thread along.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (May 23, 2006)

hahaha yeah...... it is usually me and kakihara talkin with question from random fans...... we have kept this thread goin for awile nowww

and maan..... im so pathetic..... i still havent comepletly beat this game..... i have been soooo damn busy with school..... thiis week is finals!!!


----------



## Mercury Koopa (May 27, 2006)

Please help! I've unlocked every other characters ougis with ease... except Sasuke. He has those stupid blue stamps on his ougis and i can't use em. I've talked with everyoe, he's at lvl. 50, and I did Gai's dojo.

What do i do?


----------



## dbcomix (May 27, 2006)

ok, so i just ordered narultimate heroes 3 on the net and am wondering if i need any modifications on my ps2 to play it?

-_-;


----------



## Mercury Koopa (May 27, 2006)

Guys, I really need help.


----------



## little nin (May 28, 2006)

i'll ask my bro's friend later as he unlocked everything for me wooo i have everyone! its so great...
i'll send you a message...


----------



## Saskue_Naruto (May 28, 2006)

Um i was talking to random ppl in RPG mode and then Shizune popped up and wants something but i can't find out what. if it helps she's standing in the front of Konoha Central place


EDIT!
This helped me a lot in the game! so try this thread!


----------



## CrAzY_AP (May 28, 2006)

Daikenkai said:
			
		

> Please help! I've unlocked every other characters ougis with ease... except Sasuke. He has those stupid blue stamps on his ougis and i can't use em. I've talked with everyoe, he's at lvl. 50, and I did Gai's dojo.
> 
> What do i do?


sorry dude, cant help ya there...... have you bought all of the scrolls at the scroll shop??? 



			
				dbcomix said:
			
		

> ok, so i just ordered narultimate heroes 3 on the net and am wondering if i need any modifications on my ps2 to play it?


yeah, you need a swap magic disk and slide card to play imported games on your american ps2


----------



## Bisuke (May 28, 2006)

question:

>>

is it already announced when NH4 is gonna be released?  thanks in advance.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (May 28, 2006)

nope it has not been released...... as far as i know, at least


----------



## the 1 and only jj (May 28, 2006)

Daikenkai said:
			
		

> Please help! I've unlocked every other characters ougis with ease... except Sasuke. He has those stupid blue stamps on his ougis and i can't use em. I've talked with everyoe, he's at lvl. 50, and I did Gai's dojo.
> 
> What do i do?


ahh. i had that problem to and it really pissed me off cause he was my character. they way i fixed it was that i forgot to do the date seens in the hot springs i think it was that one. or what might have happened is that you haven't dated sasuke all the way. i think he has 3 dates. i hope this can help you out if not then just repost and ill try my best.


----------



## Saskue_Naruto (May 29, 2006)

mmm...does anyone know what to give to shizune i bought all the stuff but she's still asking for something at least i think so...she's standing in front of the konoha gate thingy. PLZ HELP! THANKS


----------



## Kaki (May 29, 2006)

blaaaaaaaa, yea this week is finals.......omhfgd


----------



## Airgrinder (May 29, 2006)

Hooray, its finally coming out!


----------



## Kaki (May 29, 2006)

^I hate your name....
yea in another month.....


----------



## Pr1de (May 29, 2006)

Sweet, I hope it rocks


----------



## Kaki (May 29, 2006)

Again, just go for number three! 
I can't wait to play at Otakon.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (May 30, 2006)

wait what is comeing out in another month????


----------



## Kaki (May 30, 2006)

Just Ultimate ninja for the US....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (May 30, 2006)

o..... who gives a fuck, hahahaha

nice new name by tha way..... why tha change??


----------



## Kaki (May 30, 2006)

Thanks, well there is a mod named *kaga*kusha.....and I though it would be funny and go well togheter.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (May 30, 2006)

oOoo alrightt....

well it is finally summer.... i guess i need to get back on playing NTH3, get back into my kick assness, hahaha


----------



## Knight of Fate (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey guys, since the NH FC is not active, I'll post here.
I don't know if this has been discussed before.

Do you guys  know why they added ougis for some characters, but the character never actually used those jutsus in the Anime/Manga.
Like Neji's new ougi in NH3, which he never used in the manga nor the anime.

Maybe they'll gonna show those jutsus to us in the fillers? (Hinata's Shugohakke was shown in a filler) Or sooner in the manga?


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jun 3, 2006)

I picked up this bad ass game in January.I was planning to order it from play-asia that night.As i was going home i saw it in the shop window so i bought it.It cost ?50 but it was an import so i decided i mite aswell sacrifice ?10.Its great but im still trying to get Yondaime and Hyuuga Hanabi :amazed


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jun 3, 2006)

Knight of Fate said:
			
		

> Hey guys, since the NH FC is not active, I'll post here.
> I don't know if this has been discussed before.
> 
> Do you guys  know why they added ougis for some characters, but the character never actually used those jutsus in the Anime/Manga.
> ...


awwww should have posted in the FC, hahaha i usto own that shit..... till i gave it to kakihara who is supposto be trying to bring it back to life, hahahaha!!!!

and yeah i feel you mangekyou_slayer, just be on the look out for hanabi around konoha b/c once you talk to her a good amount of times you get both her and the 4th


----------



## Kaki (Jun 3, 2006)

yea, and NH3 has shown perogative to invent new and official jutsu.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jun 4, 2006)

yeahhh i dont think that every ougi or jutsu that is in the game will be shown in the anime or manga.... but some will...... and others are just created off the other skills or jutsus charecters use in the anime/mangas


----------



## Kaki (Jun 4, 2006)

And they are more legit than the filler attacks....

BTW are you curious about what the 2 bounous chaters will be in ulitmate ninja?


----------



## Saurus (Jun 4, 2006)

i hope it comes out for Uk-PS2's /../.. cuz that way i can play it


----------



## Kaki (Jun 4, 2006)

You can play whatever you want with a slide card or something.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jun 4, 2006)

Kagahara said:
			
		

> And they are more legit than the filler attacks....
> 
> BTW are you curious about what the 2 bounous chaters will be in ulitmate ninja?


yeah i guess i wonder who they are...


----------



## Kaki (Jun 4, 2006)

My skills will get realy sharp soon! Just one more day of school!! Yeay.....


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jun 4, 2006)

Saurus said:
			
		

> i hope it comes out for Uk-PS2's /../.. cuz that way i can play it



For U.K PS2's it will not come out for  a good 2 years or so because it is so far ahead in the series and the U.K dosn't get Naruto until July 22nd on TV and the first Naruto Game in the U.K will be Clash of Ninja on the Cube which is schedueled for September release.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 4, 2006)

Just frikin use a slide card and import it.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jun 4, 2006)

yeah COME ON PEOPLE!!!!!! the slid card and mod chip arnt scary hard to use things, lol...... they save alot of time.....


----------



## Kaki (Jun 4, 2006)

Yo, AP did you see the thread on ideas for NH4?


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Jun 5, 2006)

people just get the flip top lid, it's reliable and safe to use


----------



## Kaki (Jun 5, 2006)

I've used the slide card myself.......ever since NH1.......yup.


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Jun 5, 2006)

yea this game will rock my socks


----------



## Kaki (Jun 5, 2006)

So you're getting it?


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Jun 5, 2006)

when it comes to the Americas


----------



## Kaki (Jun 5, 2006)

he heh........I have one more day of school....


----------



## Hyuga_Chodin-kun (Jun 5, 2006)

Well im not sure ive never played it but i here you can be neji so i dont really care aslong as you can be neji lee tenten hinata or shikamaru


----------



## Kaki (Jun 5, 2006)

You can be them, and they have alsome attacks!


----------



## ZE (Jun 5, 2006)

I have this game, the rpg mode was good and the best of the game is the fact that we can play as yondaime, but I only have one jutsu from yondaime, harashin, how much jutsus (specials) does he have?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jun 5, 2006)

go to gamefaqs.com and they have a list of moves for every charecter ZE.... if that doesnt help you.... im not sure how many specials he has......

and no kagahara i havent seen that thread, can you link me???


----------



## Kaki (Jun 8, 2006)

later
check it

And the 4th has 2 unique jutsu  and 3 Ougi,


----------



## Mizoguchi (Jun 12, 2006)

I wish I could play this more..


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jun 15, 2006)

why cant you play this more Hoenheim?? does kakihara hog the ps2? hahahaha, by tha way do you know how much longer he will be banned????


----------



## Mizoguchi (Jun 15, 2006)

Yea sometimes he dose, but I am not sure I suppose not long.


----------



## uchiha11223 (Jun 17, 2006)

does anyone have a translation on this game


----------



## uchiha11223 (Jun 17, 2006)

Who do you think the best character in the game is


----------



## Mizoguchi (Jun 17, 2006)

Itachi, kisame and Maito naruto are the best...


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jun 17, 2006)

tha only translation i used uchiha #'s was gamefaqz...... other than that use your skills, hahaha
and what about 1 tailed naruto and C2 sasuke mizo??? but truly the best is.......... ASUMA!!!! cuzz thatz who i use and he tha shit!


----------



## Mizoguchi (Jun 17, 2006)

yea, I was not couting second forms, but in that case drunk lee is the shit.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jun 17, 2006)

hahahaha yess drunken lee........ i really am a horrable NTH fan..... i havent played this game in sooooo many months...... just so sad


----------



## Mizoguchi (Jun 17, 2006)

its only been out so many months, its summer now get on it......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jun 18, 2006)

yeahh i need to...... bbut im still busy even during summer...... it killin me


----------



## Kaki (Jun 20, 2006)

Yea man, I have been playing quite a bit....

I did this thing with chouji where you do the jump forward O O O O O O O then 
so he is like a helicopeter, then when I was right over my opponent I did is spiky ball jutsu.....it was great ftw!


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jun 20, 2006)

oOOoOoo i never thought of doing the spiky ball thing after spinning above them..... nice thinkin


----------



## Kaki (Jun 20, 2006)

yea it was great! becose he was kisame and he expected me to get hit by his shark....then I did that trick and killed him....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jun 20, 2006)

oOo nice nice...... see i miss battles like that with my cuzz...... when we are our two main charecters (me- asuma him- neji) we really go at it and do all kinds of crazy tricks to hit eachother with our moves...... and when we are just playing as random charecters its fun as hell to find cool ways to suprise hit eachother with jutsus


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Jun 21, 2006)

argh i want to play so bad right now. but sadly i hate playing alone. hey do you guys have any great advice on the weak points of the 4th. cause thats what my friend uses and he's so gay with him. when he uses him he only does his forward O and his down O most of the time. i do use some weak points when my friend uses him cause since my friend has really slow reaction timing he isn't that good with the 4th so i tend to play tricks on him. o and one more question, i've always wondered what the big differnce between RPG characters and the non-RPG characters. i mean cause i do have all characters fully leveled, so is there and differnce?


----------



## Jaxel (Jun 21, 2006)

Have you guys seen how they ruined Narutimate Hero 1 in America yet? You know how you have to work to hit the transformations for CS1 Sasuke or Akai Chakra Naruto? And even then, once you work for it, it only lasts 10 seconds and then you are out of chakra? Well... they took those two specific transformations out! You can no longer turn CS1 or ACN mid combat!

Instead, they made CS1 and ACN their own seperate _broken_ characters! This was their so called "two exclusive characters". Being able to use CS1 or ACN throughout an entire battle without the downside of losing chakra or health is BROKEN! Not to mention these aren't exclusive characters since they were already in the Japanese version!

I hate Namco... they ruin everything.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jun 21, 2006)

the 1 and only jj one weak spot i was thinking about for the 4th..... not sure if it will work..... but get a charecter like jiraiya (with his spiky hair jutsu) or neji with his full body defence/attack jutsu and when the fourth goes to do that rasengan where he apears behind you, just do the jutsu and then they might clash........ make sence to anyone???

and thatz funny that those two forms were the "new" seperate charecters


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Jun 21, 2006)

yeah Crazy AP that is kind of stupid that those were the so called secret characters. and yeah my friend hates to do the rasengan because i always end up dodging it, but when i do play against my friend when he uses the 4th is kimimaru and Kisame. but i also know that 2 of the 4ths major weak spots are that when he does his down O he does a flip and is you are a smaller character you can just walk right under him. also i don't know what combination it is but it ends up with the 4th pointing is kunai down and it's like a multi hit, but when he goes to do that hit you can just walk out of it cause it's a slow hit.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jun 21, 2006)

yeah those are sme good tech'z...... none of my friends play as the 4th so iv never really had a chance to find weakness's


----------



## mR_CaESaR (Jun 23, 2006)

can someone please tell me what i'm doing wrong.... i've dated everyone twice (besides tsunade, i can't find her once i initiate the date) and i've done the whole 50 matches thing in gai's dojo, most characters are on level 38 or so, but i only seem to have 4 jutu's in naruto's jutsu menu (i understand there should be around 19).

Do i need to do anything once i receive an item after a date? Or does it automatically go to the jutsu list? You receive a jutsu after a date right?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jun 23, 2006)

yeah you get jutsu's from dates...... i think from other things as well..... and also i think i remeber going on more than just two dates with each person..... i dont know...... all i can tell you is continue to serch for dates and random missions


----------



## Kaki (Jun 28, 2006)

ha ha ha I think my skills are getting sharper....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jun 28, 2006)

niceee.... i wish i could say the same..... i STILL havent played this game...... itz been such along time...... like months...... god im worthless


----------



## Jaxel (Jun 28, 2006)

WHAT?! WHY NOT!

You have a link in your sig to a place to buy NH3... but you've still never played it?!


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jun 29, 2006)

no no no, i have the game!!! i just havent played it in like months, lol....

when i said i still havent played it i was talking about me telling kakihara i need to get back into playing it now that itz summer..... but i still havent got back into it


----------



## Mizoguchi (Jul 6, 2006)

I am praticing myself.... I hope I can go to Otakon as well. Looks like it will be nice competition.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 7, 2006)

Jaxel said:
			
		

> Have you guys seen how they ruined Narutimate Hero 1 in America yet? You know how you have to work to hit the transformations for CS1 Sasuke or Akai Chakra Naruto? And even then, once you work for it, it only lasts 10 seconds and then you are out of chakra? Well... they took those two specific transformations out! You can no longer turn CS1 or ACN mid combat!
> 
> Instead, they made CS1 and ACN their own seperate _broken_ characters! This was their so called "two exclusive characters". Being able to use CS1 or ACN throughout an entire battle without the downside of losing chakra or health is BROKEN! Not to mention these aren't exclusive characters since they were already in the Japanese version!
> 
> I hate Namco... they ruin everything.



Wow, i'm so glad I went ahead and got NH3 imported with a mod-chip. I almost chose the American NH1 over NH3 just because of those two "exclusive" characters. Everyone put so much hype out over those two and the secret ended up being pretty lame.


----------



## Jaxel (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah... Namco turns everything they touch to crap.


----------



## ender (inactive) (Jul 10, 2006)

This is a good game you should buy and play it. also, shishi rendan is a good website you should visit it.


----------



## Jaxel (Jul 10, 2006)

Traffic on our website has QUADRUPLED since NH1 came out...


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jul 10, 2006)

yes i probably should go to shishi-rendan...... butt im to damn lazy..... one day i will


----------



## Saskue_Naruto (Jul 11, 2006)

wow this thread is still going?? anyways well does anyone know what shizune wants when she's in front of the central doors? i bought all of the items and stuff i just don't know what she wants.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jul 11, 2006)

try going to all the different areas and looking for something shineing on the ground..... if not that i dont remember


----------



## GangstaKakashi (Jul 11, 2006)

well what i did to beat the game was to check the merchant guy and if there were #'s on the items, then i knew i wasn't done. look on gamefaqs and check there. there are a whole lot of faqs there. just check on the message boards also.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jul 11, 2006)

lol to beat tha game i just ran around.... talked to people.... picked up items and looked on gamefaqs everyonce in awile, lol


----------



## Kaki (Jul 20, 2006)

yea, with luck you'll make it....... just run around alot. 

I did't know that anko's sankes could collide....it was a nice surpize!


----------



## little nin (Jul 20, 2006)

lol u should see gai's double entry collide with asumas punch lol


----------



## Mateus. (Jul 24, 2006)

Right so im getting the game very soon. Within the next 4 days. So i need a few tips about the game. First off is it 2 player?


----------



## Saskue_Naruto (Jul 24, 2006)

the RPG mode isn't 2 player but there is a vs mode where u can fight against the CPU or ur friend.


----------



## Mateus. (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice... And apprently theres a code that unlocks all the characters in the game?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jul 24, 2006)

i dont know if there is one for this game....... there might be, i just never looked b/c i wanted to unlock em with skill, lol


----------



## Mateus. (Jul 25, 2006)

Yeah i will get round to doing all that stuff later. One more thing. Characters like Naruto, Kimi and Sasuke do they start off in their base form? Or you have to choose them in their diff forms? What about the other characters?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jul 25, 2006)

everyone starts off in normal mode, then you can select the charecter wile holding down select and he will be in second form orrr you can select the correct ougi that will change them into there second form after the ougi


----------



## Mateus. (Jul 25, 2006)

Eh? I didnt get what u said. 

For example if u choose Kimi and the fight starts, would he be able to transform into his first curse seal form? and then the second? Or do u have to choose their forms in the characters screen?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jul 25, 2006)

you transform into there different seal levels by different ougis (supers used during the fight) or you can hold down the select button wile you choose your charecter and he will be 2nd stage curse seal


----------



## Mateus. (Jul 25, 2006)

Awesome. Thanks alot man. Hopefully the game should be here tomo morning. I will be back. =D


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jul 25, 2006)

sweeet, itz a badass game man!!!


----------



## Mateus. (Jul 25, 2006)

So any tips on the characters? Like there must be a cheap character. And how are power moves pulled off? Do u pull off hand seals and such?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jul 25, 2006)

humm i think that cheap charecters are the 4th hokage and itachi..... powerful moves are done by pressing "up up O" or "down down O" and then to have true skills you link together normal combos and then add a down down or up up O at the end of it......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jul 25, 2006)

oOo yeah and if you want to learn how to really kick ass at this game watch this video!!! Link removed


----------



## Kaki (Jul 25, 2006)

I've been staying sharp...but my competition seems to be slacking ...but it seems I'm going to be busy for a while yet....hmmm


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jul 25, 2006)

i am not sharp at all........and neither is my competition...... we are both worthless..... lol


----------



## Mateus. (Jul 25, 2006)

Ahh the video was quite useful. Thanks again Crazy AP.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jul 25, 2006)

nooo problem maan, you should really thank Kano..... he is the one that gave me the video i tha firstplace, hahahaha


----------



## Saskue_Naruto (Jul 27, 2006)

hehe i have another question! um how do you use certain ougis. like in the RPG mode i have Neji's hakke 64 both version 1 and 2 but there's a symbol on the bottom on top of a book.  So i guess my question is how to get rid of those so i can actually use it in vs and rpg mode


----------



## Ryuuken + (Jul 27, 2006)

also, what is the pupose for the RPG in the game?


----------



## Saskue_Naruto (Jul 28, 2006)

through rpg mode you unlock more jutsu's for your characters to use, more SUPERs and more characters


----------



## Kaki (Jul 28, 2006)

You need to get/buy all the items to use all ougi....


----------



## Saskue_Naruto (Jul 28, 2006)

like all of the items from the merchant bc i bought all of those. orr like the scroll shop guy right by the front gates


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jul 31, 2006)

get all the scrolls........ im not 100% sure it will work but thatz what i have been told to do


----------



## Ryuuken + (Aug 4, 2006)

how long does it take to beat this game?


----------



## yukiexsasuke (Aug 4, 2006)

i cant wait to get it soon


----------



## ZensetsuDoKDo (Aug 4, 2006)

how to unlock all the characters without RPG mode???


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Aug 5, 2006)

it is impossible to unlock all the characters with out doing rpg mode. there is a code but it doesn't unlock the 4th or hanabi. also if you don't do rpg mode you will not be able to get more jutsu and supers for your characters, you will be stuck with the ones you got when you beat story mode. rpg mode isn't that hard. it took me only about 4 hours to beat it. and i only used game faqs once so that i could see what the requirements were for the fights. my skills are really shard but my competition kind of sucks. they used to be hard but i just got really good. my best character right now is kimi, im just non stop fighting with him. don't even give any one a chance to fight back.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Aug 5, 2006)

the computer has no chance to fight back even on tha hardest difficulty???? and yeah how long it takes you to beat rpg mode all depends on how fast you pick it up and how much you play


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Aug 5, 2006)

CrAzY_AP said:
			
		

> the computer has no chance to fight back even on tha hardest difficulty???? and yeah how long it takes you to beat rpg mode all depends on how fast you pick it up and how much you play


the computer might get off like 2 or 3 hits but thats it. i've gotten so good with kimi i learned how to aim his down down O so that if you are in the air i will hit you directly. plus if i get in to CS2 then i just go mad.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 5, 2006)

Zeltser-gun said:
			
		

> how to unlock all the characters without RPG mode???



Unlock Everybody but Hanabi and 4th Hokage

At the main menu do the following:

1. Hold R1+R2 then press Square, Triangle, Square, Triangle
2. Hold L1+L2 then press right, up, right, up
3. Press L3+R3 at the same time.

You will hear a sound to confirm code entry. This will unlock everybody but Hyuuga Hanabi and Yondaime (4th Hokage).


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Aug 5, 2006)

damn cheaters, hahahahahaha j/k i cheated on NTH2 this one i actually unlocked them all in rpg mode..... wasnt to hard or anything and it was fun and very needed


----------



## Mateus. (Aug 7, 2006)

Bah im runnign around unlocking random golden scrolls. Its annoying and it takes forever. Any tips?


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Aug 7, 2006)

well you can just do them in vs mode and have the second player not do any thing. thats what i did.


----------



## Kaki (Aug 7, 2006)

Otakon was great........more soon.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Aug 7, 2006)

was there any bad ass players there??????? and how did you do????


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Aug 7, 2006)

man i wanted to play at anime central but my friend is such a retard with planning. he said we could take the train since my car broke down. but there was no train that day. how was otakon?


----------



## Xx Sasuke xX (Aug 11, 2006)

Can't read Japenese


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey guys, I'd never thought I'd ask for some tips on how a Naruto game being that I am pretty bias of other video games outside the competetive scene, but here I am. 

My friends and I ran about 70 or so matches today and it was pretty fun. We messed around with all of the characters and by far one of our friends were owning with Anbu Kakashi.

I was wondering if any of you guys can help me with some questions.

What is the tier listing of this game?
I heard Green Beast Naruto is hella good, but I don't know why at this point and I'm also hearing the Itachi should be banned from all tournament play. Also can I have a brief explanation on why they are tops and why they suck?

Is it possible to tech throw?
My friend has been owning us with throw at the corner and super using Anbu Kakashi, I tried to tech throw, but either I suck or I can't avoid it.

What are some of the basic juggles and combos in this game?
We've been sucking and only do like lame default combos and every now and then some decent air juggles.

I've heard of a glitch in which you can cancel the animation of moves as well. I've seen the video on it, but a lot of those things are pretty advance at this point and I'm a bit confused at how things work. It would be great if someone break this down to me, even though it could be a pretty long explanation.

Also what is button locking?
I saw this in the video, but a bit confused on how it actually works and can be applied to play.

Thanks for reading and I hope I can get some feedback on this.
I'll check out SRK for some tips as well, and any tip would be great.


----------



## Dave (Aug 24, 2006)

can you play as itachi in the second one??


----------



## Kaki (Aug 24, 2006)

um........yes.


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Aug 24, 2006)

Duy Nguyen said:
			
		

> I've heard of a glitch in which you can cancel the animation of moves as well. I've seen the video on it, but a lot of those things are pretty advance at this point and I'm a bit confused at how things work. It would be great if someone break this down to me, even though it could be a pretty long explanation.



The only one I know at the moment is the Shruiken Cancel. Basically, when you double tap X, you roll-dash towards the opponent, right? However, if you time your Shruiken throw correctly (Square) during the initial spin (before you go towards your opponent), you could roll for a second or so *on the spot*, and cancel the "rolling towards the opponent" part of the animation. This is especially useful for deflecting Shruikens without going towards your opponent, saving yourself from the aftermath recovery lag that gets you into a combo. I'm sure advanced players will have other uses for this technique.

If Tech Throwing means you're recovery from a throw, the only ones that I know of is to press X either to bounce off the ground (if they throw you down on the ground) or press X to recover from a spin animation. If your timing is correct, you won't have to bounce off the ground, losing the control of your character or lose control of your character for the entire spin animation. If your friend is eating you alive with a throw-into-special, recover immediately and throw a Shruiken. Either that, or Replacement Jutsu the throw if you're not confident with your recoveries.


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Aug 24, 2006)

Duy Nguyen said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I'd never thought I'd ask for some tips on how a Naruto game being that I am pretty bias of other video games outside the competetive scene, but here I am.
> 
> My friends and I ran about 70 or so matches today and it was pretty fun. We messed around with all of the characters and by far one of our friends were owning with Anbu Kakashi.
> 
> ...



1. well curently there is no tier list i belive. but i do know some of the best characters are itachi, the 4th, naruto, sasuke, green beast naruto(this is because is down down O and his up up O are the fastest jutsus in the game), kisame, and i personally like kimimaru because he has some fast attacks.

2. i don't know what you are asking but the only way to recover from a throw is to hit x at the right time to bounce, or you can just hit block when they grab you to karimi out of it.

3. there is a movie some where on youtube that helps you out. im short on time so i can't find it right now.

4. i don't know about the glitch

5. button locking basically is like the character is knocked out, wich means he cant do anything until he is hit.

---------------------------edit---------------------------

alright i found the training videos. just watch these and practice what they teach.

Team Fortress 2 Youtube Trailer
Team Fortress 2 Youtube Trailer
Team Fortress 2 Youtube Trailer


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Aug 24, 2006)

ooOoo nicee job with the question answerin i didnt even read it all, hahahaha..... im sad i didnt notice someone askin questions


----------



## Kaki (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow those guys were thourough enough.....


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Aug 24, 2006)

ched the tsunade wave dash. holly crap i didn't know she could do that. i might actually start to try and use her.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 1, 2006)

Well I've been reading around and I read that Green Beast Naruto's Narutimate Entry is banned from all tournament play. I've seen match videos of people using GBN and they effectively land the Entry quite often, whether it being counter hit or a combo. I've also seen it being used as an anti-air.

Is the reason for it being banned is because it's too high priority?
Because I think it's a bit too extreme to ban a move totally due to it's high priority. That's like banning Chun-Li's c.mk in 3rd Strike or Cable's AHVB in MvC2.

Maybe you guys can tell me more about it, cause I'm seeing that Itachi's super and Itachi overall is one hell of character to mess around with. Far beyond any kind of "brokeness" that GBN can do.


----------



## Jaxel (Sep 1, 2006)

As to why Narutimate Entry is Banned you should read the official tournament rules sticky... Tonagura 1


> Aoi Mouju Naruto's Narutimate Entry - This move has been banned due to the severe balance problem relating to the use of this jutsu with Aoi Mouju Naruto. AM Naruto is specifically programmed with high Chakra NIN so that 80% of the time, he will receive a chakra item from breaking a training dummy. Unlimited chakra retrieval, with Dynamic Entry is completely unbalanced. AM Naruto isn't the only character with unlimited chakra retrieval, but he was the first to have an issue with it due to Dynamic Entry. Players using AM Naruto, should program their  to NarutiRenge instead.



Teching, you really need to watch the training videos at our website, they go through a thorough explanation of how to tech as well as how important it is. Yes, you can tech almost every through in the game... the only throws that cant be teched are the ones that throw opponents straight up into the air (Itachi and Naruto only). The combo and juggle system of this game gives you to oppurtunity to make any combo you want. You can do whatever you want to keep the variety and fun in the game.

As for cancelling moves, you are talking about Shuriken Cancelling. Its simple as throwing a shuriken to stop a move. As you are doing a move, you are defenselss, however, you can press the shuriken button to throw a shuriken instead of completing your move. Not all moves can be shuriken cancelled, but many can and you can use this technique to make potentially unsafe moves a lot safer.

As for butting locking... this game doesnt work on active blocking (you are blocking, and if you let go of block in the middle of a combo, you stop blocking the combo). This game works on block locking, when you block a combo, if you let go of block, you keep on blocking until the combo is over. That is how pressure and lockdown is established in NH3. However, there is a glitch, where if you trick the computer into thinking the opponent is still in a combo, when they really arent, then they wont be able to use the block ability or attack. When you are block locked, the actual block system is disabled, however, you can still throw shurikens, run left and right, teleport and kamawari. So button locking someone would be tricking the computer into thinking the combo is still going, thus removing the block and attack ability from the opponent. The easiest ways to button lock are usually guard breaks into shuriken cancels. However, any decent player will know... you can kamawari the two hits of the guard break, you can tech the launcher from the guard break and you can kamawari the shuriken; thats four oppurtunities to get out of the most basic button locks, and some button locks have up to 8 oppurtunities. Meanwhile, at the same time, people will think "oh crap! I just ate a button lock" and counter-act the button lock by throwing shurikens to keep you away.

Button locks are advanced techniques that really dont work on advanced players.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Sep 2, 2006)

lol damnnnn goin into it, hahahahaha


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks for the tips and clarification Jaxel, I really appreciate it.

I played today with some friends and I'm planning to stick with Sasuke as my main. I'm really digging his divekick and easy setups. Connecting his up up O is a bit tricky and the timing is all weird though, or should I use Chidori instead?

Also, what's his best super?


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Sep 2, 2006)

Duy Nguyen said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tips and clarification Jaxel, I really appreciate it.
> 
> I played today with some friends and I'm planning to stick with Sasuke as my main. I'm really digging his divekick and easy setups. Connecting his up up O is a bit tricky and the timing is all weird though, or should I use Chidori instead?
> 
> Also, what's his best super?


well the one i keep on (i forgot the name) but it's the one where he is in the VoTe scene and he jumps on the wall and does chidori and just runs into the opponent with it. it's short, sweet and strong.(just so you know sasuke is my main player to, im god like with him now.) oh and i think using chidori is more affective, i honestly never use his up up O, a good combo with the chidori is just do guard breaker which makes them bounce then do chidori while they are in the air, you can also pull off your super if you are fast enough.


----------



## ifira (Sep 2, 2006)

gosh, amazed at the amount of pages in this thread =)


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Sep 2, 2006)

yeppppp there is alot to talk about!!! and most of the game threads die out after the release, but not this one!!!


----------



## Yosha (Sep 3, 2006)

ah good stuff...


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Sep 3, 2006)

this thread can never die, carzy ap have you seen tsunades wave dash? i saw it awhile ago and did it on my friends and they were freaking out. my friend uses tsunade and i wouldn't tell him how to do it cuase he learns every thing from me and does try to learn then him self.


----------



## Raikage (Sep 3, 2006)

hey I finally played my first match against a human and my word of advice humans are not as stupid as the cpu my friend was good but since it was his first time i gave him max handicap but I just own as Itatchi


----------



## Makkura_No_Zennousha (Sep 4, 2006)

Apologies if I this has already been asked in this thread or another, but I could use a bit of help here.

1) What products/mod chips could I use for an American PS2 to make it work for Imported Japanese games (namely for NH3). Also, where could I buy these? The less tools required (especially soldering) the better.

2) Is there a guide somewhere that will help me understand all the Menus for NH3? At this time I'm horrible in reading Kana/Hiragana/Katakana.

Any response is fine, and again I apologize if this has already been asked.


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Sep 4, 2006)

Makkura_No_Zennousha said:
			
		

> Apologies if I this has already been asked in this thread or another, but I could use a bit of help here.
> 
> 1) What products/mod chips could I use for an American PS2 to make it work for Imported Japanese games (namely for NH3). Also, where could I buy these? The less tools required (especially soldering) the better.
> 
> ...


yeah this has been asked but i don't mind answering it.

1. i would recomend getting a flip top lid, very easy to install doesn't risk destroying your ps2 like a mod chip would. also you could get a slid card. but i recomend the flip top lid, a good place to buy what ever you need is at  this is where i bought my flip top. the only tool required to install the flip top lid is just a screw driver to unscrew your ps2's original top.

2. there are some guides but even if you can't find any sooned or later you start to understand it all (i can hardly read any form of japanese but after awhile i remembered what ever thing did. plus if you have any trouble we are here to help.

hope my answers help you


----------



## TagZ (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi does anyone know if you can select 480i or 480p setting in this game. The reason I ask is because i have a x2vga 2 and I would like to play the game on my monitor.

Thanks.


----------



## Makkura_No_Zennousha (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks for the response. Unfortunately I already found what I was looking for lmao. I nabbed myself a Disc and Slide Key (since I have the older PS2 Model). Now I just need to find a decent guide.


----------



## chrisonfiya (Sep 5, 2006)

cant wait to play this game....i cant seem to find a decent english translation for this though..


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Sep 5, 2006)

^ you'll get used to it even if you don't know and japanese. i can only understand japanese a little but i can't read any of it at all. and i still beat the game pretty fast and was only lost a few times.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Sep 5, 2006)

chrisonfiya said:
			
		

> cant wait to play this game....i cant seem to find a decent english translation for this though..


yeah its actually pretty easy to play even with the japanese once you get usto it, the only part i used a walkthrough for was to unlock all the charecters and complete the ninja missions and i dont understand any jap.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 5, 2006)

yes you can find guids to the ninja missions and other than that you are set.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Sep 5, 2006)

im going up to dallas next weekend so i get to play my fight against my cousin again....... i betta practice this weekend, hahaha


----------



## kyutofukumaki (Sep 5, 2006)

In Naruto ultimate hero 3 you can have struggles between rasengan and chidori.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Sep 5, 2006)

is that a question???? if so.... yes, lol......


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Sep 5, 2006)

kyutofukumaki said:
			
		

> In Naruto ultimate hero 3 you can have struggles between rasengan and chidori.


most random statement/question. yeah the only walk through i used was for the requirements of fights.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 5, 2006)

hmmmm nice narutimate sig there.


----------



## Makkura_No_Zennousha (Sep 5, 2006)

Well, only a bit longer away from playing NH3. Finally! Going to use the CD and the Slide Key to Mod the PS2, and play away.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 6, 2006)

wow.......uh good for you. 
I am worried they will not announce NH4....


----------



## Makkura_No_Zennousha (Sep 6, 2006)

Most good games seem to end in Threes. Remember Budokai 3? <Sigh.> Oh well, maybe we'll just have to wait a bit longer. It seems to follow the Anime more than the Manga, so I imagine they wouldn't make an NH4 with filler. Just have to be patient, I suppose.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 6, 2006)

True but thats not easy.......
well what about tenkaichi 2 that is coming out soon?


----------



## Makkura_No_Zennousha (Sep 6, 2006)

Last Tenkaichi game was far from appealing. It was just a huge energy wave fest. At least in Budokai if you were low on energy, you'd get booted about the landscape and possibly worse.


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Sep 6, 2006)

Makkura_No_Zennousha said:
			
		

> Most good games seem to end in Threes. Remember Budokai 3? <Sigh.> Oh well, maybe we'll just have to wait a bit longer. It seems to follow the Anime more than the Manga, so I imagine they wouldn't make an NH4 with filler. Just have to be patient, I suppose.


actually doesn't it follow the manga more then it does the anime, i mean it does have the 4th plus the animation of the characters look more like they would in the manga. plus as we have seen they some times show jutsu that haven't been seen in the anime yet but are in the manga.


----------



## Makkura_No_Zennousha (Sep 6, 2006)

the 1 and only jj said:
			
		

> characters look more like they would in the manga.
> plus as we have seen they some times show jutsu that haven't been seen in the anime yet but are in the manga.



Erm, the Characters look rather accurate from both really. Also, if it leaned closer to the Manga, don't you think Chakra would be yellow? Not to mention the Chidori and Rasengan would look different compared to in game. As for the attacks, care to list a few that haven't been in the Anime, but were displayed in the game?


----------



## DMC (Sep 6, 2006)

Makkura_No_Zennousha said:
			
		

> Erm, the Characters look rather accurate from both really. Also, if it leaned closer to the Manga, don't you think Chakra would be yellow? Not to mention the Chidori and Rasengan would look different compared to in game. As for the attacks, care to list a few that haven't been in the Anime, but were displayed in the game?



Hiraishin...


----------



## Kaki (Sep 6, 2006)

Also, Gai's gates....
NarutoXJirai Rasengan. 
Dark rasengan
Neji soul smack attack
orochimaru's coffin of shadow hands
ANBU kakashi
Kabuto body ressurection
Kisame HUGE water sword
Itachi's black burning ball
Sandaime's tribeam send off
Hinata groovy kaiten
shino bug spirit bomb

Just to name a few....


----------



## chrisonfiya (Sep 6, 2006)

Neji soul smack attack....sounds badass.....how did you know about that?


----------



## Makkura_No_Zennousha (Sep 6, 2006)

I don't recall seeing very many of those exclusively in the Manga. That's because a lot of those moves are purely within the Game, thus argued about validity to the actual manga/anime. I wish people would read into things a little more.


----------



## chrisonfiya (Sep 7, 2006)

oh wow today was my first day playing nh3 .....trying to figure out what the words mean is just plain MADNESS....lol....it took me a while to figure out where to SAVE sheesh.....any tips for a noobie?


----------



## chrisonfiya (Sep 7, 2006)

does anyone's copied version Freeze during gameplay?


----------



## Raikage (Sep 7, 2006)

no mine hasn't frozen but if you need help translating anything go to gamefaqs and to start a new topic who do you guys think is better in NH3 Itatchi or Yondaime


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Sep 7, 2006)

chrisonfiya said:
			
		

> does anyone's copied version Freeze during gameplay?


i usto play my frineds NTH2 burned version everyonce in awile and it frooze sometimes


----------



## Kaki (Sep 7, 2006)

THIS is a game to BUY.......don't fuck around trying to burn it....probably would freeze.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Sep 7, 2006)

hahahaha thatz right!!!! the moral of the story about your burned game freezing is stop being a cheap ass and buy the game from the play asia link in my signature!!!!!!!


----------



## chrisonfiya (Sep 8, 2006)

wow in rpg mode i jus run around....dun even know what the hell im doin...heh...


----------



## Psysalis (Sep 8, 2006)

So who are your guy's favorite characters to play? Mine are Neji, lee, kimi, sasuke , itachi,and the 2nd.

dont mine me, just bored.

Also if u need help with the game these guys here can help you a bit


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Sep 8, 2006)

Makkura_No_Zennousha said:
			
		

> I don't recall seeing very many of those exclusively in the Manga. That's because a lot of those moves are purely within the Game, thus argued about validity to the actual manga/anime. I wish people would read into things a little more.


well actually in the past games there have been moves that were not shown in the manga nor the anime but they ended up in the manga. NH3 is based more off the manga while the one for GC is based off the anime, hence why in NH3 we have anbu kakashi and the 4th.



			
				Psysalis said:
			
		

> So who are your guy's favorite characters to play? Mine are Neji, lee, kimi, sasuke , itachi,and the 2nd.
> 
> dont mine me, just bored.
> 
> Also if u need help with the game these guys here can help you a bit



my best are
1. sasuke
2. Kimimaru
3. Kisame
4. Maito Naruto
5. Itachi
6. The 4th ( i found a glitch with him where you end up being teleported behind the other guy) - my friends hate it when i use this but it leaves me open when i try to do it.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 9, 2006)

From what I heard the top tiers were Maito Naruto, Itachi, Sasuke, Neji, and Kabuto.


----------



## SharinganKorat (Sep 9, 2006)

hey does anyone know how to get chidori? i dated everyone i think but i still dont have it and the faqs i looked at weren't much help.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Sep 10, 2006)

sorry i dont remember how i got each jutsu...... just did a hole lot of shit and ended up with stuff, hahahahaha


----------



## Zeig (Sep 10, 2006)

Damn, can't wait untill this game comes into America. It sounds so fun.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Sep 10, 2006)

awww come on maan you should just import it!!!!! trust me the translations are not that damn hard, lol im probably going to buy it again when it comes to america, but i just couldnt deal with the wait, and it was well worth the purchase


----------



## Kaki (Sep 10, 2006)

Man, I wish I could give Kakashi rasengan.....


----------



## Xcellion (Sep 10, 2006)

i have the game, its awesome, very fast paced, and sort of like dbz budokai. cant understand the japanese though >.>


----------



## Zeig (Sep 10, 2006)

CrAzY_AP said:
			
		

> awww come on maan you should just import it!!!!! trust me the translations are not that damn hard, lol im probably going to buy it again when it comes to america, but i just couldnt deal with the wait, and it was well worth the purchase


Yeah i know, but im too lazy. Heh. I'll just wait for it. Man Kakashi ANBU look cool. Can't wait for Kabuto aswell.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 10, 2006)

> my friends hate it when i use this but it leaves me open when i try to do it.


 LOL waaay open and its not a glitch.....


----------



## Rhythmic- (Sep 10, 2006)

Zeig said:
			
		

> Damn, can't wait untill this game comes into America. It sounds so fun.




You're not the only one. Can't stop watching those damn videos at youtube... 

BTW, anyone know when NH2 is coming out? Read somewhere it's out Dec. :/


----------



## Kaki (Sep 10, 2006)

It came out like 2 years ago.......


----------



## Rhythmic- (Sep 10, 2006)

Kataihara said:
			
		

> It came out like 2 years ago.......




To be more specific, I meant here in the states. O_o


----------



## Kaki (Sep 10, 2006)

then whever you wish for it to come....


----------



## Mateus. (Sep 15, 2006)

Im stuck in this game. I had it so long but never actually finished getting all the characters. I have yet to unlock Hanabi and Yondaime. They keep telling me to date her and i find that impossible because of the japanese. I dnt understand it. I saw her once and she went with Naruto to a flower shop. I think she didnt have any money and so Naruto paid for (i think). Anyway how do i date her? I cant find her anywhere and when i go to the springs place shes never there. Help!!!


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Sep 15, 2006)

Dawn. said:
			
		

> Im stuck in this game. I had it so long but never actually finished getting all the characters. I have yet to unlock Hanabi and Yondaime. They keep telling me to date her and i find that impossible because of the japanese. I dnt understand it. I saw her once and she went with Naruto to a flower shop. I think she didnt have any money and so Naruto paid for (i think). Anyway how do i date her? I cant find her anywhere and when i go to the springs place shes never there. Help!!!


all i can tell you is to continue to look for her in konoha...... after you go on three dates with her you will get henabi and yondaime, so be patient and keep looking for her, the japanese really doesnt matter for finding her..... you just gotta be lucky and see her three times


----------



## Mateus. (Sep 15, 2006)

CrAzY_AP said:
			
		

> all i can tell you is to continue to look for her in konoha...... after you go on three dates with her you will get henabi and yondaime, so be patient and keep looking for her, the japanese really doesnt matter for finding her..... you just gotta be lucky and see her three times



But i have already met her once. Does that mean i took her out on a date? I took her to some flower shop and think i bought her some flowers. Am i on the right track? 

~Nevermind i have unlocked them both.


----------



## Makkura_No_Zennousha (Sep 20, 2006)

Gah, is it me, or does Playasia take a long time to receive shipments from? I got my Swap Magic stuff in 6 days from Hong Kong, meanwhile I've been waiting 10 for my Game (not to mention I actually paid for an Air Economy Box). Oh well, can't wait to play this game.


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Sep 20, 2006)

damn it's been so long since i played NH3. i haven't played in about a month and that was just when i was trying to learn tsunades wave dash and once i got it down i stoped playing. well my school is having a super smash bro tournament in a week and im gonna see if i can bring NH3 since i know there are some naruto fans at my school. but most likely they are all gonna be way to easy for me.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Sep 20, 2006)

yeahhhhh itz only fun to play other skilled or experience NTH player....... whenever i get my frineds to play itz just not even cool, hahahaha 

i still want to fight against some truely skilled people, me and my cousin are so usto eachothers fighting styles


----------



## Makkura_No_Zennousha (Sep 20, 2006)

CrAzY_AP said:
			
		

> yeahhhhh itz only fun to play other skilled or experience NTH player....... whenever i get my frineds to play itz just not even cool, hahahaha
> 
> i still want to fight against some truely skilled people, me and my cousin are so usto eachothers fighting styles



Actually, that's what I like. While fighting the complete stranger provides a bigger rush due to the unknown tactics, the well known rival player will always be the more entertaining and difficult fight.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Sep 20, 2006)

yeahhhh your right the rivalry fights do get veryyyy intence and shit, butt he is the only skilled player i have faught, so i am dieing to see what other people can bring


----------



## Kaki (Sep 21, 2006)

Again, my friend somtimes gets scared of me, but he holds his own at other times...
I can't understand his sucuss with yondiame.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Sep 21, 2006)

TGS starts tomorrow (the 22nd).  Let's hope for a NH4!


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Sep 21, 2006)

CrAzY_AP said:
			
		

> yeahhhh your right the rivalry fights do get veryyyy intence and shit, butt he is the only skilled player i have faught, so i am dieing to see what other people can bring


yeah they do get intense. my friends still haven't seen all my tactics because when ever i did learn some new stuff i would do it to them and then my friend would try to copy me exactly even though he is using a differnt character and he ends up not doing it and gets pissed at me. but have recently shown them some of my new fighting styles and now they just aren't any competition for me. it sucks there's no one around me thats good at this game.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 21, 2006)

Well, we can all hope for an NH4.......it would be unbelivable but the most increadable shit ever.....They don't even have to add updated stuff, I just be thrilled if they refined sutff and make likea NH super..... with Dosu's team, old settings, maybe a preview akatsuki. more items, jutsu, ougi, minigames, assists, ect.....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Sep 21, 2006)

yeahhhh im not sure what i want regarding NTH4....... i mean it would be baddd ass for them to put akatsuki charecters but since they havent been shown in the anime i dont know if they would......


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Sep 21, 2006)

CrAzY_AP said:
			
		

> yeahhhh im not sure what i want regarding NTH4....... i mean it would be baddd ass for them to put akatsuki charecters but since they havent been shown in the anime i dont know if they would......


man if all they did was add sasukes new outfit i would automatically buy it no matter what. but i hope for NH4 they do intigrate part 2 into it.


----------



## Zeig (Sep 21, 2006)

Yeah, if Sasuke Post outfit (or moves) was in it, I would diffinately buy it. (Naruto aswell)
Would be cool if they did that..or made where you could unlock Post outfits for extra..Kinda like Dragon Ball Z games.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Sep 21, 2006)

yeppppp there is alottt of things they could add/change even without any new good anime episodes out...... but really i want a game with a bunch of new charecters and fighting styles


----------



## Kaki (Sep 21, 2006)

> i dont know if they would......


They put yondaime in.....

I just don't want this to be the end of the legacy....its the best fighting engine I've ben played.....so much fun. And I would hope to see more of it in the future.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Sep 21, 2006)

yeahhhh i know this is the best fighting game iv played, it started out i bought it for naruto, then i ended up falling in love with the actual fighting itself!!! but yeah, new manga charecters i still pray for a NTH4 for me to buyyy


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Sep 21, 2006)

do we know if they are gonna release NH4?


----------



## Kaki (Sep 21, 2006)

NO, but we sure hope so...


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Sep 21, 2006)

nopeee, but we are hopeing they will say something or anounce a realese sometime during TGS which starts tomorrow


----------



## iggyspeedstars (Sep 21, 2006)

Hey are Narultimate Hero 2 and 3 even good? I got Naruto: ultimate ninja english one, and i think its sux. I think the GC one is better.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 22, 2006)

^In my opinion I like the GC version better as well, because of the sidestep and limited kawarimi. NH3 is still a good game nonetheless, and it's a lot better than NH1 and 2.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Sep 22, 2006)

iggyspeedstars said:
			
		

> Hey are Narultimate Hero 2 and 3 even good? I got Naruto: ultimate ninja english one, and i think its sux. I think the GC one is better.


yesss NTH2 is good and NTH3 is just awesome, itz my favorit fighting game at least, it is by far the best out of the group, and most people say that NTH3 is better than any of the game cube games... but everyone has there own opinion


----------



## Makkura_No_Zennousha (Sep 25, 2006)

Now this is just perfect. I have the Swap Magic 3.6 disc (both CD and DVD) and my copy of Narutimate Hero 3. I shove in the Swap DVD Disc, let it bring up the four options, and proceed to use my Slide Key to open the tray and swap the disc, finally shutting it and sliding the key back to the left. For some odd reason, it's not reading the game. Is it something wrong with what I'm doing, or is it with the actual PS2 lens perhaps?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Sep 25, 2006)

try giving the tray and extra few slides to the left untill you hear a small "click" which shows the disk drive is reallly back in place


----------



## Makkura_No_Zennousha (Sep 27, 2006)

Sadly, I determined the problem shortly after posting lol. I realized I was trying to do a regular boot rather than selecting the special boot. Having a fun time trying to figure out how to change Ougi and go through the RPG mode.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Sep 27, 2006)

yeppppp the japanese spices things up a bit, hahahahaha


----------



## Chiru (Oct 1, 2006)

I need them to make NH4! Now! XD


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Oct 1, 2006)

yeppppp that would be nice...... but for all we now there might not even be a damn NTH4....... we will just have to wait and see..... time will tell, but damnit i hate waiting, hahaha


----------



## Kaki (Oct 1, 2006)

Normally they would announce it around this time, I know they called for a different ps2 naruto game, I think a sequal to ningen...and I don't know how the relese of ps3 factors into it....
Still hoping...


----------



## Mateus. (Oct 2, 2006)

The game can get so boring after a while. What i would love is for NH4 to have the latest manga characters and have more techniques that u can pull off. NH3 got so boring after a while.


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Oct 2, 2006)

Dawn. said:
			
		

> The game can get so boring after a while. What i would love is for NH4 to have the latest manga characters and have more techniques that u can pull off. NH3 got so boring after a while.


:amazed  how dare you say that? i love this game, it can only get boring if you have no one to play with. but if you have people to play with it's the best game ever.


----------



## opie (Oct 8, 2006)

I need some help.. i don't know japanese and i got stuck, tried to find walkthrough or something but they are all ougi something or missions guide i know nothing about..
i finished all the D rank missions it showed me, and started doing the C ones, in a middle of a C rank mission with konohamaru i went to the survival training zone, and it started a movie with kakashi, later i was on konoha with tsunade and alot of crowd o.o
after the movie it started a battle with kiba, afterwards with kankuro while defending hinata or something. *and then i went to town, 4 dots appeared, one was iruka i think, one got me in a battle if i'm not mistaken, and the other 2 were chouji and hinata, looking somehow sick, i couldn't find what i need to do there and i can't get any other missions... *please help me


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Oct 8, 2006)

i think you are doing the crystal mission. not 100% sure. you just have to fight every one you can find and get a lot of crystals and then talk to tsunade. and for hinata and chouji goto the vender in town and buy every thing he has then talk to hinata and chouji.


----------



## UchihaSasuke1123 (Oct 8, 2006)

Anyone know when this will be available in the U.K? I'm dying to get it. ;_; Anyone also able to provide me with a link to the translated version of the site, if there is one.


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Oct 8, 2006)

i give it about 3 years for it to reach the UK because this game goes all the way up to the end of the sasuke retrival arch. not to metnion it also includes the 4th. and for a translated version of the site i don't think one exists.


----------



## opie (Oct 8, 2006)

the 1 and only jj said:
			
		

> i think you are doing the crystal mission. not 100% sure. you just have to fight every one you can find and get a lot of crystals and then talk to tsunade. and for hinata and chouji goto the vender in town and buy every thing he has then talk to hinata and chouji.



yep... it's the crystal mission...
i finished the part before and now i'm stuck on something else:
konohamaru is standing near the ninja academy and has a big red dot on the map... while i don't see what i'm supposed to do... i can find many random ino, chouji and shino fights in konoha city but it doesn't get me anywhere


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Oct 8, 2006)

eh. yeah the crystal mission was really confusing to me. i just kept on fighting people till i ran out of people to fight. i guess what you can do is just keep onfighting every one you see and sooner or later something has to happen. im not sure but i think konohamaru is asking you to the konohamaru requirments. i forgot what they are but there is a fact on gamefaqs that says what they are.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 10, 2006)

Ya know, since there has been a GNT5 for the Wii announced, then we might get a NH4 as its rival.

Also, look at the when the games were made

    * Naruto: Narutimate Hero (2003) - Sony PlayStation 2
    * Naruto: Narutimate Hero 2 (2004) - Sony PlayStation 2
    * Naruto: Narutimate Hero 3 (2005) - Sony PlayStation 2
    * Naruto: Narutimate Portable (2006) - Sony PlayStation Portable

if this keeps up, then NH4 would logically come out in 2007.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 10, 2006)

I don't doubt that at all, just that if it's on the ps3, with no ps2 version as a comparison ploy (which is usually done in times like this), then it's gonna be kinda hard to get a copy


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 10, 2006)

Depends on the company.  8ing may be moving to the Wii with their next game, but that doesn't mean Cyber Connect 2 will.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 10, 2006)

That's definately true.  I guess a look up on the companies that have been signed to develop would help give an idea though.


----------



## opie (Oct 10, 2006)

few thing i need help with:

1. ok i seriously need help now... i'm totally confused by the walkthrough's there are on the net and what i'm supposed to do..
i figured there are story mode, rgb mode, and missions

i think i finished the story mode, since i got the characters: anbu kakashi, lee-suit naruto, asuma, kurenai, and anko.

i have no idea how to finish rgb mode. i don't know what it is actually.

and i'm doing missions.
*
please a more detailed explenation about rgb and story mode will be great!*


2. also, i really want to get konohamaru, but i cant  since i don't know japanese and the questions in the riddle game are random...
*any place where i could find the questions and the answers?* maybe i can identity the question by the letters...


3. well, in the world i don't have all the characters i have in battle... none of the 9 other genins, like no shikamaru, no chouji... no body
only those i achieved from finishing the story mode and hyuuga hanabi...

i dated everyone but didn't get anyone, how do i get them to the world and not only the battle? *i must get chouji somehow for a high combo required mission*.

*thanks ahead!*
opie


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 10, 2006)

For easy high comboing, use Kimimaro.

Just do his O+O+O move, and right before the 24th hit (that hit makes them fall), stop pressing the button for a second and then immediately start mashing it again.  When yur near the end of this one, use either of yur 2 specials.

That should've given you a 50-hit combo or at least near it.

Also, someone on GameFAQs figured out how to do the Konohamaru one.  Just go there.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 10, 2006)

neji is the easyest to get 99 hits with...if they don't kawarimi. Sasuke's fire jutus gives you 25 hits.


----------



## opie (Oct 10, 2006)

SeruraRenge said:
			
		

> For easy high comboing, use Kimimaro.
> 
> Just do his O+O+O move, and right before the 24th hit (that hit makes them fall), stop pressing the button for a second and then immediately start mashing it again.  When yur near the end of this one, use either of yur 2 specials.
> 
> ...



but i dont have him in my party...
i only have naruto, sasuke, sakura, asuma, anbu kakashi, lee-suit naruto, kurenai, anko, and hyuuga hirashi.

what am i supposed to do in order to get all the minor characters in my party?


----------



## opie (Oct 11, 2006)

nobody checks this thread anymore?


----------



## Kaki (Oct 11, 2006)

No, okok, you just need to do a BARREL ROLL!


----------



## MS81 (Oct 11, 2006)

lopsew said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _Manga Spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the only characters in the game that you mentioned is Asuma,Kurenai, Anbu Kakashi. No Akatsuki(except Itachi,and Kisame)Obit,Rin,but A special guy you mentioned is in it as well.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 11, 2006)

Kataihara said:
			
		

> No, okok, you just need to do a BARREL ROLL!


no, what he needs to do is GET UP ON THE HYDRA'S BACK!

sry....couldn't resist.  This is bringing back memories of when I trolled on GameFAQs


----------



## Rafael Frozen Nidoking (Oct 11, 2006)

*Naruto Narutimate Hero 3 Infernal Kabuto combo.*

Hi Everybody, this is my first time in this forum. I?m not a american. I?m brazilian and my english is not very perfect. I ask for you Guys a little help about this game. Kabuto have a jutsu very horrible (i say powerfull) this is the jutsu "Control stick Down two times and circle" he use that hand strange and make my Char slow for a loooong time. My friend is using that combo  " defense braeker"(Control stick down). He breack my defense and send me to fly , when i down to the ground he uses that jutsu and make me slow (and destroi my HP XD). While i Slow he comes and breack my defense again, he make this a lot of times, when i see i death already! Please someone help me. Someone know a way to evade this combo or counter-attack this?


----------



## Kaki (Oct 11, 2006)

up.....you are right....... 
Man, I have gotten so many new games latly.......


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Oct 11, 2006)

oOooo there has ben alot of talkin in here latly...... and i have been to damn lazy/busy to reply to anyone, hahahahaha itz nice haveing others to answer questions!!!


----------



## FullmetalBG (Oct 12, 2006)

Hahaha -a very easy way:with Gai-sensei (  )-when he comes to break your guard you just pres "up,up,o",Gai makes "Dynamic Entry" jutsu and he's on the ground.....
With Tsunade-the up,up,o-jutsu and so on and so on


----------



## FullmetalBG (Oct 12, 2006)

About a month ago i started to smash Itachi and Yondaime's faces in(playing against the COM),then i started playing with no shougi,then no jutsus and now i'm even beating them with Hanabi and Sakura.Can i switch the COM's player to rpg mode somehow?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Oct 12, 2006)

i dont understand what you mean by swich the computer players to rpg mode???? and do you have the difficulty of the COM at super hard????


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 12, 2006)

...Is this really available in U.S. yet? Or is this the japanese version?


----------



## Kaki (Oct 12, 2006)

I belive there is a super hard difficutly...


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Oct 12, 2006)

Neji Kun said:
			
		

> ...Is this really available in U.S. yet? Or is this the japanese version?


only japan. if you want it in english you are just gonna have to sit like a good boy for about 2-3 years.


----------



## Azure-kun (Oct 12, 2006)

finally found this damned thread....good to be back.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 12, 2006)

2 to  3 years is just about right.......just import it....it will take a while to be outdated but after a few years who knows....


----------



## Azure-kun (Oct 13, 2006)

another Naruto RPG-game?

this is getting crazy...


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 13, 2006)

Kataihara said:
			
		

> 2 to  3 years is just about right.......just import it....it will take a while to be outdated but after a few years who knows....


Well it may be right if they're still making ps2 games in 2 to 3 years.  It's very possible, but they might make accomadations for the ps3 by that time...might.


> another Naruto RPG-game?
> 
> this is getting crazy...


RPG .  Not rpg game.  That like saying role playing game game.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 13, 2006)

Yes, and it has a small rpg thing, but its a fighter!!



> Well it may be right if they're still making ps2 games in 2 to 3 years. It's very possible, but they might make accomadations for the ps3 by that time...might.


 That would be nice, in that case we could hope for a NH4.....
But you are also saying that they may call it a ps3 game in the US?


----------



## Azure-kun (Oct 13, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> RPG .  Not rpg game.  That like saying role playing game game.


sorry bout that chamcham, I haven't been On games latly, I've been Sneaking around adult fanfiction to amuse my interest for months, last Game I played was naruto for Psp(which is Pretty sweet altough only in japanesse)


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 13, 2006)

Acid=Mohkay said:
			
		

> sorry bout that chamcham, I haven't been On games latly, I've been Sneaking around adult fanfiction to amuse my interest for months, last Game I played was naruto for Psp(which is Pretty sweet altough only in japanesse)


Yikes, I'm sorry to hear about that.  Hopefully when the next break comes, you may be able to get some gaming in.  I never got to play the psp version though.  Is it similar to this game?


----------



## Kaki (Oct 13, 2006)

No the PSP is more like NH2....


----------



## Azure-kun (Oct 13, 2006)

ar NH2 was a complete Failure due to the Ripped "super" Combo system to Provoke multiple buttion combinations to make the same attacks & resulting Damage...lucky the Psp version although has different control settings Holds up wilding with Combo editing & some new faces from the first 2 naruto movies...it's an Okay Game, my only Problem is how you Break Past another person's "Ougi" with such ease....I personally say 4.1/5


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Oct 13, 2006)

cooool..... lol 4.1/5 out of 5?


----------



## Azure-kun (Oct 15, 2006)

CrAzY_AP said:


> cooool..... lol 4.1/5 out of 5?


I suck with Numbers there for I try to use the Lowest ones first.


----------



## FullmetalBG (Oct 15, 2006)

CrAzY_AP said:


> i dont understand what you mean by swich the computer players to rpg mode???? and do you have the difficulty of the COM at super hard????



Yeah,it's on the last dificulty.RPG character means that the caracter is powered up-meaning that his stats are no 0,and he begins a battle with items.This is determined by the "3rd person" mode in narutimet hero 3.It's like another game,kind of a quest,and the more you play the more the stats of the character upgrade

PS:I found out a website with some narutimethero3 videos-i mean tournaments,fmv,demonstrations:
kind of


----------



## MS81 (Oct 15, 2006)

can one of you guys tell me how to shorten my name because some fagboy just negged me for it.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 15, 2006)

Ask a mod dude.


----------



## Rafael Frozen Nidoking (Oct 15, 2006)

Thank very ,much


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Oct 15, 2006)

FullmetalBG said:


> Yeah,it's on the last dificulty.RPG character means that the caracter is powered up-meaning that his stats are no 0,and he begins a battle with items.This is determined by the "3rd person" mode in narutimet hero 3.It's like another game,kind of a quest,and the more you play the more the stats of the character upgrade
> 
> PS:I found out a website with some narutimethero3 videos-i mean tournaments,fmv,demonstrations:
> DGray-man



yeahhhh shishi-rendan is a pretty popular NTH site..... lotz of good players on it


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 15, 2006)

*merging this with the narutimate hero 3 discussion thread*


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Oct 15, 2006)

Rafael Frozen Nidoking said:


> Hi Everybody, this is my first time in this forum. I?m not a american. I?m brazilian and my english is not very perfect. I ask for you Guys a little help about this game. Kabuto have a jutsu very horrible (i say powerfull) this is the jutsu "Control stick Down two times and circle" he use that hand strange and make my Char slow for a loooong time. My friend is using that combo  " defense braeker"(Control stick down). He breack my defense and send me to fly , when i down to the ground he uses that jutsu and make me slow (and destroi my HP XD). While i Slow he comes and breack my defense again, he make this a lot of times, when i see i death already! Please someone help me. Someone know a way to evade this combo or counter-attack this?



when he tries to do the guard break either do a quick jump back (back O really quick) or just hit block right before he hits you to do the replacement jutsu.



CrAzY_AP said:


> yeahhhh shishi-rendan is a pretty popular NTH site..... lotz of good players on it



yeah they have lots of good players but they don't have the best................ me


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 15, 2006)

I didn't know that NH3 had tourneys.  How long has this been going on?


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Oct 15, 2006)

actually they have been goin on for awile to what i know...... they just arnt really big or anything, usually little small set up's at con's and stuff..... i have never played in one but i reallly want to


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 15, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> I didn't know that NH3 had tourneys.  How long has this been going on?


I guess since it came out.  They used to do NH2 and SC tourneys b4 it.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 15, 2006)

Yea so between half a year and a year...there is a BIG one comming up soon...if not alredy...


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 15, 2006)

CrAzY_AP said:


> actually they have been goin on for awile to what i know...... they just arnt really big or anything, usually little small set up's at con's and stuff..... i have never played in one but i reallly want to





SeruraRenge said:


> I guess since it came out.  They used to do NH2 and SC tourneys b4 it.





Kataihara said:


> Yea so between half a year and a year...there is a BIG one comming up soon...if not alredy...



Yikes.  If it's this serious, then I need to rethink the depth in this game.  I need to find some tourney videos to see how these tourneys go since the game didn't seem to have much besides the general fun factor when playing with some friends and/or my brother, but if there are some deeper mechanics, then I'm definitely gonna have to spend more time with this.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Oct 15, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> Yikes.  If it's this serious, then I need to rethink the depth in this game.  I need to find some tourney videos to see how these tourneys go since the game didn't seem to have much besides the general fun factor when playing with some friends and/or my brother, but if there are some deeper mechanics, then I'm definitely gonna have to spend more time with this.



yeahhhh i usto think NTH was a fun kinda fast paced mashing game, but on NTH3 i watched some technique videos and shit and it really has alot more than just tryin to land cool lookin punch combos and replacing out of peoples combos, ya know what i mean?


----------



## Kaki (Oct 15, 2006)

LOL, its totaly deep...hehehe


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 15, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> Yikes.  If it's this serious, then I need to rethink the depth in this game.  I need to find some tourney videos to see how these tourneys go since the game didn't seem to have much besides the general fun factor when playing with some friends and/or my brother, but if there are some deeper mechanics, then I'm definitely gonna have to spend more time with this.


they keep their vids on the site.  Jaxel (the site host and leader of Team Crooked-Jester) hosts them on YouTube as well.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 15, 2006)

I got to fight him at Otakon, It was great! Big TV and cutom music and all....


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 15, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> I got to fight him at Otakon, It was great! Big TV and cutom music and all....


Did they crush you, or did you manage to hold your own?


----------



## Azure-kun (Oct 16, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> I didn't know that NH3 had tourneys.  How long has this been going on?


these toury's have been out for quite some time, I went to a one last year in while my dad had plans on a vacation in Tokyo....I got my ass beat in round-3 though, all I won was a leaf-village headband...


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Oct 16, 2006)

CrAzY_AP said:


> yeahhhh i usto think NTH was a fun kinda fast paced mashing game, but on NTH3 i watched some technique videos and shit and it really has alot more than just tryin to land cool lookin punch combos and replacing out of peoples combos, ya know what i mean?



yeah when ever i see a new tehcnique video i always sit and learn how to do it. however i have yet to see any one show the little glitches that i have found and some combos that i have made shown at all.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Oct 16, 2006)

yeahhhh there isnt a video for everything..... in fact the only tech video i have watched is naruto 101


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 16, 2006)

Mohkay said:


> these toury's have been out for quite some time, I went to a one last year in while my dad had plans on a vacation in Tokyo....I got my ass beat in round-3 though, all I won was a leaf-village headband...



Better than nothing right? .  Who did you use?  I'm a gaara player myself.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 16, 2006)

Ya, must have been sweet to play in an official Japanese torny....


> Did they crush you, or did you manage to hold your own?


 Only jax had a handel of me....but not total ownage.....I got him down low most offten then died.... sometimes It whent one way or the other....but it was FUN.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Oct 16, 2006)

im soooo jealous..... i reallly want to play against some other people besides my cousin....... i think i will get my ass kicked though, hahahaha (by people at jaxels level i mean)


----------



## Kaki (Oct 16, 2006)

Yes Jax and Rockman and friends are serious buisness.....
I have a pic of Jax and I maybe I can post later....


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Oct 16, 2006)

tighttt, yeah jax and rockman, that really the only two i know but from what i can tell they got some skilllls


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 16, 2006)

CrAzY_AP said:


> im soooo jealous..... i reallly want to play against some other people besides my cousin....... i think i will get my ass kicked though, hahahaha (by people at jaxels level i mean)


Maybe you can teach some friends on how to play the game, and then get competition from that.  I taught my brother some Sol basics in GGXX as well as some dudley basics in 3rd strike, and I couldn't beat him for months. 


Kataihara said:


> Yes Jax and Rockman and friends are serious buisness.....
> I have a pic of Jax and I maybe I can post later....



What are some strategies that people rely on with this game?  It's not really a conventional fighter, so it still confuses me to hear of such pro play, yet not be able to find anything :S


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Oct 16, 2006)

cham cham this is the video kakihara showed me, and i learned some techniques in the game that really change it Link removed (the basic techniques at least)


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 16, 2006)

CrAzY_AP said:


> cham cham this is the video kakihara showed me, and i learned some techniques in the game that really change it Pirate Robbie (the basic techniques at least)



Thanks a bunch Crazy Attack Points.  Maybe I can get some help on how to take out my brother's Orochimaru.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 17, 2006)

And there is MUCH more.....
I suppose you are more of a natural anime otaku or something....


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 17, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> And there is MUCH more.....
> I suppose you are more of a natural anime otaku or something....



No.  I just didn't think the game was that deep.  I'm a gamer first and an anime fan second, which is why I get into a lot of debates about strategies in games from japanese shooters, to fighters like 3rd strike and GGXX, even to RPGs ranging from Chrono Trigger to Breath of fire .

I just never ran into an anime fighter that was so deep besides Melty Blood, and since I own the game, I'd like to get really good at it.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 17, 2006)

Alrgiht cool.....btw its all about the way you can use jumps and stuff....


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 17, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> What are some strategies that people rely on with this game?  It's not really a conventional fighter, so it still confuses me to hear of such pro play, yet not be able to find anything :S


here's an example of good comboing using Naruto and Sasuke
Pirate Robbie
I only uploaded this one cuz the vid was off their site for quite a while.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 17, 2006)

Kataihara said:


> Alrgiht cool.....btw its all about the way you can use jumps and stuff....


I guess that means I may have to forefit using gaara if I want to become at a competitive level? .  I can only settle for using Itachi, and he seems overpowered, so I don't know who to go with next.  Kin's never been in any of the games since she was dead and useless.


SeruraRenge said:


> here's an example of good comboing using Naruto and Sasuke
> Link removed
> I only uploaded this one cuz the vid was off their site for quite a while.



Thanks SeruraRenge.  I'm watching it right now .


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 17, 2006)

Had no idea the game was THAT deep....shits all over part 1, lol.


----------



## Azure-kun (Oct 17, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> Better than nothing right? .  Who did you use?  I'm a gaara player myself.



I used Naruto, since most of his Good combo's Required Kage-bunshin (so Broken) I made it niclly Whoring Rasengan Until some Punk used the Yondaime on me...I thought I could keep my distance with clones but I was Proven otherwise due to harishin+Poisin Rasengan.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm a big Kimimaro player (normal form, not CS2), mostly due to his incredible speed and high attack power.  That way I can go for speed kills.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 17, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> Why not his CS2?  Is he slower in that form?  Or is it the fact that he loses ougi's in the transformation.


actually, its because I prefer his normal form's ^^O and VVO


----------



## Azure-kun (Oct 17, 2006)

as for find cheap characters Yondaime most liklt take the cake, not only his harishin easy to do, you can thread Your Ougi into aleast another four of his Original Combos. luclky however his super is Pretty weak compard to Mangekyou sharingan. :sweetdrop


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 17, 2006)

SeruraRenge said:


> actually, its because I prefer his normal form's ^^O and VVO


lol I get it now.  I just realized that there's a significant difference between their  plays styles as well.


Mohkay said:


> as for find cheap characters Yondaime most liklt take the cake, not only his harishin easy to do, you can thread Your Ougi into aleast another four of his Original Combos. luclky however his super is Pretty weak compard to Mangekyou sharingan. :sweetdrop



Hmmm well I guess I can pick a moderately powered super for Itachi then.  I thought Shino was a dangerous guy as well since he could be a nuisance from long range.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 7, 2007)

hey I just got the game and I would like to know how to unlock all the characters and if its possible to change the japanese letters to english due to I dont understand nothing at all of wat they are saying.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 7, 2007)

here is a link that should help you with almost all of your questions


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 8, 2007)

do you know where I need to press the combination to unlock all the characters?
I tryied to search there but it doesnt state where to do it and I dont know wats L3 and R3


----------



## Feathers! (Jan 9, 2007)

i love the fact that everyone still plays this game, i just wish we could get it online... which ever system has that wins the console wars... right there.  

Kimimaro is a great character the character i fear the most is that chick from the sound with the flute.  Matches against my bro using her last too long.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 9, 2007)

havent tryied the sound 5 yet, tought I would just love to know wats L3 and R3.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 9, 2007)

It's when you push down on the analog sticks. You will hear them click.


----------



## shadow_wisp (Jan 9, 2007)

Looks good, im acctually waiting for Ultimate ninja 2 ^.^
Im still amazed they are going to continue this
series on the ps2 and not start making them on
the 360, ps3 etc. You would think the ps2 would have been
killed off (just as the xbox was to the 360) but i guess
the ps2 still has some life left


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 9, 2007)

This is no big surprise.  Basically they're figuring that more people will have a ps2 than a ps3 at the time of its release, not to mention that the engine that it's running on won't have to be remade as well, so it's faster, easier and potentially more profitable to release it on the ps2 since it'll be available to more people since more people will have a ps2 and ps3 owners will be able to play it as well.  Also considering the types of graphics they use, it's no huge need to jump to next gen yet.  Also considering how long the PSX lasted after the ps2 came out, it's even less of a surprise.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 9, 2007)

Yup, as they say ps2s outsell 360s..

As cc said, no need to alter nh2. And, For the same reasons stated Accel is Ps2 as well. Though I'm not sure if its region free for ps2 games...


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Jan 9, 2007)

aburoYin said:


> i love the fact that everyone still plays this game, i just wish we could get it online... which ever system has that wins the console wars... right there.



i knowww!!! i want NTH online sooooo bad, i usually only play the game by myself to beat the story mode and rpg, once i do that i really only like to play against friends (wich is not that often) so online play would be sweeeet


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 9, 2007)

I hope they release the game for other consoles apart of playstation, however I am getting it for ps2.
And narutimate accel would be great if you could have a 2v2 player mode or 1v1v1v1.

Oh by the way, where and how do I save the game? I ve already tryied to save it but I cant. 

cant belive I am having so much trouble with this simple things.


----------



## Kenshin11212 (Jan 10, 2007)

shadow_wisp said:


> Looks good, im acctually waiting for Ultimate ninja 2 ^.^
> Im still amazed they are going to continue this
> series on the ps2 and not start making them on
> the 360, ps3 etc. You would think the ps2 would have been
> ...



Well the Xbox sucked. It had horrible games and everything. But then the 360 was released. It was cheap and actually had good games.

The PS2 on the other hand does not suck, like the Xbox. And the PS3 costs a hell of alot of money.

Anyways, back to the topic. I got Narutimett Hero 3 in July, I think and it is awesome. It's pretty cool how you could switch the attacks. I somtimes give Naruto the Rasengan and Chidori. I love playing with Sasuke normal form because of his CQC. I do an up attack combo to knock the enemy into the air and then I do this one attack that I gave him when he does like this leg slam thing (I think it belongs to Tsunade) to recreate the attack Sasuke did in the Chunin exam that he copied from Rock Lee's attack combo.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 10, 2007)

> Anyways, back to the topic. I got Narutimett Hero 3 in July, I think and it is awesome. It's pretty cool how you could switch the attacks. I somtimes give Naruto the Rasengan and Chidori. I love playing with Sasuke normal form because of his CQC. I do an up attack combo to knock the enemy into the air and then I do this one attack that I gave him when he does like this leg slam thing (I think it belongs to Tsunade) to recreate the attack Sasuke did in the Chunin exam that he copied from Rock Lee's attack combo.



you can switch the attacks of your characters? :  tought I am still wondering how to do the rasengan with naruto and how to transform him to the kyubi form.

by the way how can I save the game?


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Jan 10, 2007)

Unn...ok, I have a question about this game.  I've already ordered it (it's coming early February I think), but...is it really hard for someone who doesn't have much Japanese skills to understand?  xD;;;  I've already figured out I'm going to fail the RPG mode...possibly the mission mode, too.  xDD;;;
I own the first one of the series in English, so at the very least I'll know how to actually play against my friends, but...xD


----------



## competitionbros (Jan 10, 2007)

Akatsuki Leader said:


> you can switch the attacks of your characters? :  tought I am still wondering how to do the rasengan with naruto and how to transform him to the kyubi form.
> 
> by the way how can I save the game?





to do the Rasengan you have to push down, down, circle (hold circle to charge)

to transform you have to hit triangle 3 times (while having your chakra bars full) then circle to hit you level 3 special

to save i only know of 2 ways, in RPG mode i think it's the second from the last and in Story mode press x at the screen where you select which story you want to go into and it'll give you 2 choices, the one on the left is save game, hit circle and circle again to confirm


----------



## Kenshin11212 (Jan 10, 2007)

It's really easy to understand. I dont know any Japanese, and I still beat it within a week or 2.

Oh and if you just got the game, I dont think you'll be able to do the Rasengan yet. Cause you need to advance into the story/rpg mode to unlock the attacks.


----------



## Gene (Jan 27, 2007)

Is there a translation faq of the shop in the main menu?


----------



## cold drinks (Jan 27, 2007)

wow........to think people has not forgotten this game and thread


----------



## Kenshin11212 (Jan 27, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> to do the Rasengan you have to push down, down, circle (hold circle to charge)
> 
> to transform you have to hit triangle 3 times (while having your chakra bars full) then circle to hit you level 3 special
> 
> to save i only know of 2 ways, in RPG mode i think it's the second from the last and in Story mode press x at the screen where you select which story you want to go into and it'll give you 2 choices, the one on the left is save game, hit circle and circle again to confirm



3 times? It's just one time for any ougi. You still have to meet the chakra requirements, of course.



			
				Techno said:
			
		

> Is there a translation faq of the shop in the main menu?


I'm not sure, but just search GameFaq and Gamespot


Anyways, since I had the whole week off from school, I decided to play NH3 after so many months. It shows that I havent played in a long while. I was getting completely owned. I tried using all people I was good with (not including Kyuubi Naruto, Yodaime, or Transformed Sasuke cause that's just an automatic win) and I still lost. So I decided to try out new people that I didnt use much. Turns out that I'm awesome with Shikamaru and pretty good with Asuma.


----------



## Gene (Jan 27, 2007)

I already tried GameFaqs and they didnt have it, and also Gamespot basically gets their info from GameFaqs.


----------



## willtheshadow (Jan 28, 2007)

game faqs does have it. id point it out but im to lazy. take another look


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 28, 2007)

Go to the games message board and the faq is stickied on the top. It has every thing u need.


----------



## CrAzY_AP (Feb 12, 2007)

oOoooo this game was good to me butt i can not wait till NTH accel


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Feb 12, 2007)

Alright, quick question.
I'm currently in RPG mode, and I'm at the part where you have to collect crystals.  From what I can tell, I need 60, and I have 80-ish.  What do I do now?  From a guide I found, it says that talking to Tsunade will enter a cut scene, but it doesn't- she just says something, and then nothing happens.    I can't figure out what the hell I'm supposed to do now.


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 13, 2007)

IndigoSkies said:


> Alright, quick question.
> I'm currently in RPG mode, and I'm at the part where you have to collect crystals. From what I can tell, I need 60, and I have 80-ish. What do I do now? From a guide I found, it says that talking to Tsunade will enter a cut scene, but it doesn't- she just says something, and then nothing happens.  I can't figure out what the hell I'm supposed to do now.


 
Are you sure you have 60 _blue_ crystals?
If so try speaking to Iruka also.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh, you need 60 -blue- crystals?  Dammit.  I only have 20-ish, maybe 30.  I've gone through all the areas a billion times, and I can't find any more...


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 13, 2007)

I believe so.
Also when you fight characters you talk to, they hand crystals over to you.
Try talking to everyone. You may be closer then you think to act 2. 

But to be safe give Iruka a talk.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Feb 13, 2007)

I've went around and talked to everyone...I can fight Ino as many times as I want, but I'll have to fight her like 15 times to get enough crystals.  D=  I'm starting to get bored of fighting her...
Chouji and Hinata are randomly around, but nothing happens when I talk to them...and then there are just random nameless characters that say like one line when I talk to them.  Ino seems to be the only character I can fight...

And yeah, I've talked to Iruka multiple times.


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 13, 2007)

Have you traveled out of Konoha?
You'll need 60 blue & 10 reds.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeah, I have.  I've gone to the other areas, but there's nothing there.
Actually, the first time I went, I found a few crystals, but now there's nothing.


----------



## Qrαhms (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm at lost.

I've finished RPG mode and dated some of the characters (some I dated twice). How can check whether I've unlocked some jutsus? And can I use those jutsus in VS mode?


----------



## Qrαhms (Feb 21, 2007)

Uzumaki-Naruto 2310 said:


> when you chose a character in VS Mode there r 2 opition chose the bottom one to edited the Jutsu of the character. And u can also check if u have the new jutsu or not.
> Or you can go to the store and buy the Jutsu video.
> I think that help a little. =^_^=


Thank you! I'm sure it will help. I'll check it out. And the store, do you mean the store at the main menu?


----------



## Ryuuku (Feb 21, 2007)

This game is so awesome.

I have got it, but its in full Japanese and its hard to understand cause I don't know any Japanese at all. 

I've still beaten the second story mode though and unlocked *all* the Characters. Best PS2 game going around for sure!


----------



## MegamanXZero (Feb 21, 2007)

I've got a question about this game, it may be too late but do you guys know where I can get the normal Naruto: Narutimate Hero 3 + OVA Disc and not the PS2's Best version. I've checked Play-Asia and they only sell the PS2's Best version


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Feb 21, 2007)

Cannon Thrust said:


> I'm at lost.
> 
> I've finished RPG mode and dated some of the characters (some I dated twice). How can check whether I've unlocked some jutsus? And can I use those jutsus in VS mode?


You don't get jutsu through dating. 

You need to finish RPG mode once, and carry on your file on the second playthrough. Then you must do *ALOT* of missions around Konoha. Not the D-S Rank missions you can access through your menu (though you can do that too if you want to get a 100% complete gamesave), but actual story missions. =) It's quite hard to do if you don't have a clue what you're doing.  It took me a couple of hours to get my jutsus + most of the Special moves + *ALL 3* of the Double Specials, and I knew what I was doing. o__O;

And yes, you can use them in VS mode. ^^; It's pretty funny seeing the 4th Hokage doing Gai's Dynamic Entry(!) It never fails to crack me up XD;




Uzumaki Tom said:


> This game is so awesome.
> 
> I have got it, but its in full Japanese and its hard to understand cause I don't know any Japanese at all.
> 
> I've still beaten the second story mode though and unlocked *all* the Characters. Best PS2 game going around for sure!


The 4 Hokages at the top panels of the Character Selection screen were hard to get, weren't they? ^^;


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Feb 21, 2007)

The Best version doesn't come with the OVA, though.  I got it, and I was expecting the OVA, but it wasn't in there.  *shrug*  At least I have it subbed on my computer.  =P


----------



## MegamanXZero (Feb 22, 2007)

Aw man that sux, I've always hated the cheap looking Best's/Platinum versions of game and I always try to keep avoiding to buy a game that I really want (but old) that is almost Best's/Platinum version. And the bigger problem is that I won't get a cool OVA DVD  I guess I'll have to live with it...


----------



## MegamanXZero (Mar 3, 2007)

Sorry for the double post, but I wouldn't get any attention if it wasn't necro'd.
I've got a question: Does anybody have the Front + Back cover of Narutimate Hero 3 ?? I'm planning on replacing it with the Best's/Platinum cover, I can't find a good one that's good enough to print; most of the quality is very bad.


----------



## Moondoggie (Mar 3, 2007)

MegamanXLanDarkZero said:


> Sorry for the double post, but I wouldn't get any attention if it wasn't necro'd.
> I've got a question: Does anybody have the Front + Back cover of Narutimate Hero 3 ?? I'm planning on replacing it with the Best's/Platinum cover, I can't find a good one that's good enough to print; most of the quality is very bad.


 

You mean this one?:



Much Larger:

EvilMoogle cites a dozen different sources of various quality
You'll have to resize it though.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow cool thx!! And does anybody have the original one with Kyuubi Naruto on the front ?? I'm going to use Moondoggie's one first.


----------



## Sketchy (Mar 4, 2007)

Moondoggies one is the best !!!!! There other costum ones available.
Such as this one, but it's crap imho 

Spahn and Hadamitzkys Kanji and Kana


----------



## MegamanXZero (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh thx very much !! Did you make that ?? If so, I've got one quesion: Can you plz make another one with higher resolution so that the colors also are a little bit sharper (like the Kyuubi aura more red) ??? I would really appreciate it if you could do this for me. But still, thank you for the trouble for making this one.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Mar 10, 2007)

Whoa, those covers are awesome.  So much better than the Best cover.  ><;
The Best one didn't come with the OVA, either...


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Mar 10, 2007)

i have the original cover, but damn that sasuke one is kick ass.


----------



## destinator (Mar 12, 2007)

The sasuke one is really nice. I printed it out and put it on the back of my game


----------



## Blueazulim06 (Mar 24, 2007)

How do you unlock the special ougis like Neji's 361 hit? I keep on leveling up but it doesn't work. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Detsu (Mar 24, 2007)

Is it out in England as I have not seen it any where.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 24, 2007)

LOL, why in hell's name would it be out there? NH2 is not even out in the US...


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Mar 24, 2007)

Ok, I'm playing RPG mode, and I beat the crystal part of it.  I currently have two problems...

1. Ok, I've gone through and done a few things, and I didn't quite need help with translations and everything.  However...now I've hit a roadblock.  The one thing I need to do at the moment is talk to Tsunade, near the main gate.  However, she just says something, and then lets me go.  What do I need to do?  It keeps telling me to talk to her, but whenever I do, she just says something and then it's done.
Hope you know what I'm talking about?

2. So I was stuck with that, and started to do missions.  I got to a C-rank mission that starts with me having to talk to Tsunade.  Apparently I have to find someone, and then when I find him, I have to fight Kankurou.  However, I keep failing the mission- there's a second condition to the fight, and I can't figure out what it is.  I've tried a ton of typical random conditions, but nothing works...
Anyone know what I'm talking about and know what I have to do?


----------

